#ubuntu-za 2011-07-18
<nlsthzn> catch you all later...
<kbmonkey> morning all
<scar[w]> morning kbmonkey
<superfly> aloha
<superfly> hi morgs
<morgs> hi superfly
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> hi sdehaan kbmonkey 
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
 * Kilos wonders where the daytime apie is
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in pretoria south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: That didn't seem to agree with me
<Kilos> eish wassup maaz?
<kbmonkey> morning Kilos my friend!
<Kilos> you well kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> i just collected my passport from home affairs :)
<Kilos> cold here
<Kilos> yay
<kbmonkey> yes cold but sunny
<kbmonkey> die koffie help maar warm hou!
<superfly> kbmonkey: how long did it take?
<kbmonkey> not long, i waiting about 2 weeks after application superfly 
<kbmonkey> that time of the season, there are no queues yet ;)
<kbmonkey> also lgha revised their process and its much faster now 
<kbmonkey> surprisingly... someone there does have some brains
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yeah mine wasnt bad either
<Kilos> just the visa taking forever
<superfly> kbmonkey: yeah, they've really upped their game recently
<superfly> kbmonkey: I've been waiting about 3 weeks now for my son's passport
<superfly> I'll give them a call next week maybe
<Kilos> where do you wanna go superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: Die VSA
<Kilos> ??
<superfly> The USA
<Kilos> ah for a holiday 
<kbmonkey> good :)
<kbmonkey> I want to go to london for a holiday
<Kilos> eish. thats even colder kbmonkey 
<superfly> Kilos: yeah, to visit the family
<Kilos> wow you have family there?
<superfly> Kilos: mrs_fly is American, remember
<Kilos> oh yes. sorry man
<kbmonkey> Canada is another place I'd like to visit
<Kilos> talking about that what happened to mrs_fly here
<Kilos> kbmonkey, go work for Symmetria they see the world
<kbmonkey> have family in Germany, maybe Ill swing by there :)
<kbmonkey> Das ist gut
<Kilos> zehr gut
<Kilos> i also have fam there but dont even know them
<kbmonkey> now it's the Visa to sort out
<kbmonkey> but I have to study now, until later geeks
<Kilos> thats the time consumer unless they can see how much money you are gonna spend there
<Kilos> i think ian said they wanna see 30k eu $
<kbmonkey> that's a lot of dosh
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> i will ask him again
<kbmonkey> wonder if it also depends on your income
<Kilos> could be yes
<Kilos> im totally lost with all this visa stuff
<Kilos> but think i made a political booboo years ago thats affecting my visa app
<Kilos> lol. the part in my blog i couldnt expand on
<kbmonkey> that sounds mysterious Kilos - secrative like a secret agent
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nee man was net bietjie regs
<Kilos> if i tell you i will have to kill you
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Kilos: oh, I had to restart my server after some upgrades, and I don't think she logged in again...
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> there you go
<Kilos> mrs_fly, wb
<Kilos> i watched carte blanche last night on the idiot box and they say there is R17 mill stolen monthly
<Kilos> sounds kinda much
<Kilos> copper that is
<nlsthzn> hola peeps
<Kilos> hola nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Hey uncle Kilos ...
<nuvolari> morning oom Kilos nlsthzn superfly kb<tab>
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nlsthzn> hey nuvolari 
<drubin> Maaz: announce #ubuntu-za meeting tonight at 19:30
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! #ubuntu-za meeting tonight at 19:30
<drubin> what an anti climax 
<drubin> inetpro: tumbleweed superfly marcog ^
<marcog> eish, the ubuntu-za calendar keeps changing url or something cause it goes missing from my gcal
<drubin> marcog: no gcal url is static.
<marcog> drubin: well somehow it falls off my gcal dunno why
<marcog> anyway, i don't really have the time to help out today unfortunately got loads of others stuff
<drubin> marcog: I pinged people that are normally at the meetings, I will be going straight from work to pub to do irc meeting before #linux beer thing
<nlsthzn> Meeting tonight... and beer afterwards... sounds good
<superfly> drubin: cool
<nlsthzn> :/ can't add this event to the calender... must be because I removed evolution and installed Thunderbird
<Langjan> Hi the boffins, help asb. die ou toppie. 
<Langjan> My Thunderbird used to sporadically lose the "insert special character" function.
<Langjan> Since the last update, seems like its lost all the time now.
<confluency> Langjan: what kind of special character?
<Langjan> The ones that I use are mostly the Afrikaans eg two dots on the e or i etc, but the whole function is not working - insert and format commands are grey
<Kilos> hi there Langjan sorry i know niks about thunderbird
<Kilos> will compose keys not work there guys or is that only here and evolution etc
<confluency> Compose keys should work anywhere, hence my question.  If you want kappies and akuut aksents, you should configure compose keys and then you won't have to rely on whatever weird thing Thunderbird does.
<Kilos> ohy thats good to know
<Kilos> Langjan, try this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1362956
<superfly> Langjan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey
<superfly> Kilos: ^^
<Kilos> ah ty superfly 
<Kilos> doesnt my link show how to settup compose key
<Kilos> here we go system - keyboard - options - compose key
<Kilos> then tick on the little triangle to select which key you want to use
<Kilos> maybe i got it wrong some. dont see the option to use the windows key
<Kilos> oh ya. left win
<nlsthzn> Can Maaz leave messages for users even if they are on other channels on Freenode?
<Kilos> yes nl
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> nlsthzn, 
<Kilos> you just say maaz tell and the nick then your message
<nlsthzn> Even if they are not on this channel?
<Kilos> if they are registered with irc i think so
<drubin> nlsthzn: but he will only give them the message if they login to one of the channels he is on
<Kilos> or freenode at least
<nlsthzn> drubin, ah, thought as much... thanks :)
<Langjan> Thanks kilos & superfly, but these compose keys are as clear as mud to me. What I would like to know is why T bird has deactivated a useful facility. Seems like the more you update the more your hassles...
<Kilos> Langjan, if you make the left win your compose key and want to make a ô
<Kilos> you go left win
<superfly> Langjan: the compose key is by far the better option, because it applies to ALL your applications, not just one
<Kilos> then shift 6
<Kilos> then the o
<Kilos> once you have done it a few times it gets easier
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> is thunderbird better than evolution you gnome guys?
<Kilos> drubin, hi **
<Kilos> grr ^^
<nlsthzn> Kilos, I think so...
<Maaz> nlsthzn: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell nlsthzn thanks i will keep my eyes open for the 20th" 45 minutes and 59 seconds ago
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> I am using it currently
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> what was the reason for choosing thunderbird over evolution
<superfly> Kilos: it's lighter, it only does mail
<Kilos> my evo works lekker
<Kilos> O.o what else does evo do then. i only use it for mail
<nlsthzn> Thunderbird is so much easier to set up... all it lacks at the moment is integration and Ubuntu one
<Kilos> Langjan, wb
<Langjan> Thunderbird is also no longer showing my account settings. Is die ding nou heeltemaal befoeter?
<superfly> Langjan: did you close it and re-open it?
<nlsthzn> Thunderbird... DonderVoel
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> we need to get Langjan to do backups of all settings
<Kilos> evo makes lekker backups
<Kilos> you thunderbird guys must help him
<Langjan> I did not close it. Did now and the account settings are showing, but still not the insert and format menus.
<Kilos> Langjan, try the compose key
<Kilos> it works
<Kilos> or close your thunderbird and reopen it and check then
<Langjan> I did, as I said it sorted uot the accounts setings but not the others. Kids are arriving from Cape Town, will chat again later, many thanks 
<Kilos> lo Guest99360 
<Kilos> bye guest
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<scar[w]> has anyone used icinga? I'm used to nagios, but from what I'm reading icinga could be a better option
<superfly> i think icinga is a fork of nagios
<superfly> you'd have to ask someone like froz<tab>
<superfly> scar[w]: yeah, it's the community fork of nagios, but apparently that doesn't make it good...
<scar[w]> yeah fork started in 2009, I never knew nagios had a commercial side to it. I suppose that's why icinga started
<superfly> scar[w]: well, I don't know about that... I just know that it had/has one developer who doesn't like to accept patches
<scar[w]> I'm interested in the api icinga provides. I like their logic, but just concerned how it works in practice. I wil do some tests later today.
<superfly> scar[w]: you might want to investigate other monitoring software too
<nlsthzn> Tried ubuntu in afrikaans... scary funny
<highvoltage> nlsthzn: I tried that too once and I found it incredibly confusing :)
<nlsthzn> highvoltage, I would tough it out for the lols if everything played along... but the mixture annoyes me :)
<highvoltage> especially with gnome that does things like order some menus in alphabetical order, so things aren't quite where you're used to finding them
<superfly> I'm glad Qt doesn't do that...
<superfly> that would mess up the manual for folks using one of my open source apps in their own language
<inetpro> drubin: thanks for the reminder... unfortunately I can not make it tonight, again
<highvoltage> superfly: indeed. at least it's not in applications just for the main menu.
<highvoltage> superfly: at least I can look at icons when doing something weird like using a chinese desktop, that's also whey I find it really annoying that upstream gnome decided to remove the icons in the preferences menu
<superfly> highvoltage: I have to be honest when I say that I think that the Gnome devs don't understand usability
<superfly> they remove more and more in a bid to become "simpler" but end up affecting usability
<superfly> I remember reading a study done on usability of applications, and they said that icon+text was always the best in terms of usability
<highvoltage> superfly: yep, that's been my experience with users too. and besides that it just looks broken when only one menu doesn't have icons but the rest do
<highvoltage> (at least that's been fixed in gnome 3 fallback mode by not having a "System" menu anymore
<highvoltage> )
<nuvolari> hometime
<nuvolari> remeber irc meeting tonight!
<nuvolari> *remember
<highvoltage> what time is that nuvolari 
<aquarat> 19:30
<queery> i might be late
<queery> 11.04 still uses synaptic right?
<aquarat> don't they all use Synaptic ?
<aquarat> or rather Synaptic is available for all of them
<aquarat> but I see aptitude has to be installed now
<queery> hehe
<queery> yea
<queery> thanx
<aquarat> kewl
<aquarat> ;)
<Symmetria> http://shinn.me/pictures/temp/P3040033.JPG <=== LOL, cisco packaging at its best 
<Tonberry> wow
<Tonberry> overkill much?
<Symmetria> *HRM* how interesting
<Symmetria> sourceforge and mozilla have more connected entries between em on mirror than everything else combined by a mile
<kbmonkey> hello :)
<nlsthzn> alo
<nlsthzn> ... class in session #ubuntu-classroom
<kbmonkey> UDW?
<kbmonkey> Oh it's Community week
<kbmonkey> reminder: za meet starts in 15-20 mins, still time to grab some tea
<nlsthzn> oh crapples I forgot about that again :p
<kbmonkey> we don' have a large agenda (or none really) so wont be too bad nlsthzn :)
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> man, reading back on news in years past
<nlsthzn> I must just show up :p
<Symmetria> brings back memories
<Symmetria> http://www.iol.co.za/news/south-africa/three-killed-as-blast-rocks-suburban-pretoria-1.50456 <=== I remeber that one very clearly :P
<Symmetria> mainly because it blew out every window in the house I was staying in and brought down all our ceilings
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos 
<maiatoday> kbmonkey: I am going to make a meeting page on loco.ubuntu.com quickly
<kbmonkey> hi maiatoday, okay
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey couldnt miss the meating
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<kbmonkey> good form :]
<nlsthzn> lol... I think locos must get away from setting up stuff like that the same day as the meetings :p
<Kilos> maia is very busy nlsthzn time is never enough
<nlsthzn> Sure... but even ubuntu-ae is always doing it on the last moment... 
<Kilos> lol maybe they work too
<nlsthzn> it is a loco thing I guess... nothing against the awesome work maiatoday and others are doing
<maiatoday> I would prefer if we did it in advance but I don't have another hand
<maiatoday> luckily kbmonkey reminded us
<kbmonkey> i had a bunch of monkeys scale the building and climb in my place today Kilos.
<kbmonkey> stole my fruits! monkeys.
<Kilos> lol you musta felt at home
<maiatoday> at the previous meeting I asked if anyone wants to take over just making sure we get to having the meeting
<Kilos> oh they not the kb type
<nlsthzn> I have failed... I feel ashamed
 * nlsthzn goes away to look for sharp japanese sword
<Kilos> nlsthzn, ?
<maiatoday> so nlsthzn it really is if there are volunteers to just do some of the admin stuff that would be great
<kbmonkey> i will adjust my reminder maiatoday, make it a few days sooner
<kbmonkey> I use Google calendar and it emails me a reminder when something is due
<maiatoday> cool that will help and then with the reminder we should really put a place where people can add to the agenda and make the loco page
<maiatoday> yes I usually do too but I have had to trim my email and social media activity to twice a day at the moment
 * nlsthzn likes that
<maiatoday> kbmonkey: I made you the chair on the loco page so lets see how it goes, if the bot won't listen to you I'll help you out
<nlsthzn> do we get the date for next meeting on ubuntu-za.org?  all dates look wacko for me there
<maiatoday> here is the page:
<maiatoday> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/138/detail/
<kbmonkey> doesn't someone need to add me to the bot's list of people 
<nlsthzn> ah...
<nlsthzn> so decentralized
<maiatoday> I can't do that I think
<tumbleweed> cocooncrash: ^
<kbmonkey> ah thanks tumbleweed :)
<kbmonkey> so no agenda maiatoday, how shall we proceed with that
<kbmonkey> I'll add some...
<maiatoday> ok I'll just type an agenda here
<maiatoday> Agenda for upcoming meeting:
<maiatoday> 1. review previous meeting
<superfly> phew! just in time!
<Kilos> lol
<maiatoday> 2. discuss how to get volunteers to help out when people are busyu
<maiatoday> 3. feedback on CDs to regions
<maiatoday> what else people?
<nlsthzn> did za keep official status?
<Kilos> yeah
<maiatoday> wait I can add it to the loco page 
<nlsthzn> :) party
<kbmonkey> noted nlsthzn :]
<nlsthzn> :)
<maiatoday> woops wesley are we cross posting on the page?
<maiatoday> I'll back off
<maiatoday> sorry people we are just getting our ducks in a row, meeting to start in a few minutes
<kbmonkey> I thought you irc them for me to post :/ my bad :]
<maiatoday> yeah that will work, you can update the page
<kbmonkey> (im a fast typer as you can see)
<nlsthzn> from to little to too many :)
<Kilos> hehe hi there lost_and_unfound 
<nlsthzn> :)
<lost_and_unfound> greetings fellow geeks
<kbmonkey> hello there
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<maiatoday> ok kbmonkey do you wanna see if Maaz will listen to you?
<kbmonkey> okay maiatoday I added a couple more, think that's fine to start
<maiatoday> yeah the agenda looks good
 * lost_and_unfound lurks in the background like a daemon
<kbmonkey> oh, the agenda items add in reverse? :/
<tumbleweed> Maaz: start meeting about Ubuntu-ZA monthly meeting
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<queery> maaz, i am dewald
<Maaz> queery: Sure
<maiatoday> Maaz I am Maia Grotepass
<Maaz> maiatoday: Done
<tumbleweed> Maaz: I am Stefano Rivera
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Yessir
<nlsthzn> Maaz, I am Neil Oosthuizen
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Sure
<Kilos> Maaz, i amj miles sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<nlsthzn> :p
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Done
<lost_and_unfound> Maaz, i am Wynand Meijer
<Maaz> lost_and_unfound: Yessir
<kbmonkey> Maaz, I am Wesley Werner
<Kilos> Maaz, i am miles sharpe
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Sure
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<nlsthzn> maax: I am the easter bunny
<tumbleweed> kbmonkey: I assume you are chairing?
<kbmonkey> yes tumbleweed, lets see if Maaz will listen
<tumbleweed> kbmonkey: he probably won't but maiatoday or I can repeat anything that he won't hear from you :)
<queery> he should
 * nlsthzn hopes Maaz is going to be his charming self
<maiatoday> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/138/detail/
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic review previous minutes
<Maaz> kbmonkey: You're not the boss of me
<nlsthzn> lol
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> I guess not
<maiatoday> Maaz, topic review previous minutes
<Maaz> Current Topic: review previous minutes
<queery> haha
<nlsthzn> kbmonkey, you need to speak with more authority
<maiatoday> kbmonkey ignore the bot, just pretend she is listening I'll just paste what you say after you say it
<Kilos> ping some of the lurkers to sign in
 * nlsthzn is getting dizzy jumping between the UCW and here...
<Kilos> highvoltage, you sitting in?
<kbmonkey> thanks folks
<maiatoday> the minutes : http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2011-06-20-17-34-15.txt
<kbmonkey> okay, last meeting we agreed to organise more task volunteers on the mailing list
<highvoltage> Kilos: kind of listening with half an ear :)
<maiatoday> yay and kbmonkey is doing the meetings
<highvoltage> (at work so I have lots of distractions)
<maiatoday> thanks for helping kbmonkey we'll smooth the hitches
<Kilos> just tell maaz i am highvoltage 
<highvoltage> Maaz: i am highvoltage 
<Maaz> highvoltage: Done
<Kilos> for attendance count\
<nlsthzn> lol... maybe use your real name highvoltage 
<Kilos> Hodgestar, come on
<maiatoday> so if anybody sees stuff they think should be done, jump in and help out
<Kilos> lol
<highvoltage> ah I thought highvoltage was my real name :)
<kbmonkey> I believe that means via the mailing list, we need people to help out with admin stuff, maiatoday is pretty busy some times
<highvoltage> Maaz: I am Jonathan Carter
<Maaz> highvoltage: Righto
<nlsthzn> maiatoday, how would we know what needs done... maybe some peeps need to blog about it ... like the news team... I helped them out :0
<Kilos> sf55, scar[w] log in to the meeting please
<lost_and_unfound> just to confirm, the mailing list will be ubuntu-za@lists.ubuntu.com ?
<kbmonkey> I am happy to nominate myself, I am just ignorant about specific tasks, so just email them through to us maiatoday and we'll jump in
<maiatoday> well at the moment I was just doing meetings and wiki and monthly report and queery was doing ubuntu hour and release party
<maiatoday> we don't know the tasks we sortof make them up as we go
<queery> and im ok doing that for now
<maiatoday> roughly based on what we think needs to be done
<nlsthzn> play it by ear :)
<kbmonkey> okay, if there is any wiki stuff you want done, email that through maiatoday - we'll handle that too
<maiatoday> what I am saying is if anybody wants to do something you don't need to wait for us
 * nlsthzn will do stuff...
<maiatoday> also if anybody is organising anything like an ubuntu hour we can add it on ubuntu-za.org
<queery> please do that at the moment only WC is posting there
<maiatoday> ok I'll take an action to write sub-set list of things we can do
<kbmonkey> Maaz, agreed Wesley and Neil to help with more wiki/mailing/admin tasks
<Maaz> kbmonkey: You're not the boss of me
<nlsthzn> hehe
<maiatoday> Maaz, agreed Wesley and Neil to help with more wiki/mailing/admin tasks
<Maaz> Agreed: Wesley and Neil to help with more wiki/mailing/admin tasks
<tumbleweed> \o/
<kbmonkey> just so everyone knows if they have any ideas
<maiatoday> Maaz agreed maiatoday to make a suggestion job jar list on the mailing list
<Maaz> Agreed: maiatoday to make a suggestion job jar list on the mailing list
 * nlsthzn will have a giggle everytime maaz says that
<Kilos> ya
<kbmonkey> great idea maiatoday
<nlsthzn> +1
<kbmonkey> okay, does anybody have anything to add?
<lost_and_unfound> the mailing list... is that ubuntu-za@lists.ubuntu.com ?
<tumbleweed> lost_and_unfound: yes
<lost_and_unfound> ta
<kbmonkey> correct lost_and_unfound 
<nlsthzn> are we automatically on the list when we are added on laucnhpad to za/
<nlsthzn> ?
<kbmonkey> the URL for the mailing list is https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-za
<tumbleweed> nlsthzn: no
<kbmonkey> you can subscribe via that link
 * nlsthzn thinks he is not on the mailing list... oh no wait he is... many problems has spammed his inbox
<kbmonkey> okay let's move on...
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Feedback on Ubuntu CD's sent to regions
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Just do it yourself
<nlsthzn> hehe
<maiatoday> Maaz, topic Feedback on Ubuntu CD's sent to regions
<Maaz> Current Topic: Feedback on Ubuntu CD's sent to regions
<queery> i sent 1 CD and it has been received
<queery> hehe
<maiatoday> Ok I sent the parcels to the people who responded on my list. Some of them arrived I haven't got feedback from everybody yet
<tumbleweed> maiatoday: saw your e-mail today, I'll organise collection soon, thanks
<nlsthzn> the province of UAE has not received any as of yet... :/ ;)
<maiatoday> Also I am hoping to get some photos so I can make a blog post
<Kilos> can someone make not of asking cocooncrash to get Maaz  working for kbmonkey as well
<maiatoday> ok tumbleweed cool
<kbmonkey> To those who received them, we need some photos of your parcel. Or better yet, photos of you handing them out to other people
<maiatoday> I was hoping for just a pic with cd with two hands but anything will be good
<lost_and_unfound> what happend with the 'freedom toaster' project. Not sure if that was also part of the loco's. Those unfamiliar, in short it's a stand alone pc in a stand and you just go there and select which distro you want to burn. http://www.meraka.org.za/news/2006/freedomtoast_6june06.html would that not help with distibution of disc's ?
<queery> ooh good idea
<nlsthzn> they still work at some uni's afaik
<maiatoday> I saw the freedom toaster in the library at Stellenbosch last week
<tumbleweed> lost_and_unfound: probably best discussed after the meeting, if you want more information on it
<lost_and_unfound> perhaps some bigger malls would be a nice offset if we can get some sponsorss ?
 * nuvolari pulls out his hair
<maiatoday> So the plan is before the next release which is an LTS I'll update the list of regional contacts and then when the CDs get here I'll to the contacts again
<Kilos> nuvolari, youre late
<nuvolari> the first time ubuntu lets me down with the audio
<nlsthzn> maiatoday, next isn't lts
<cocooncrash> Maaz: grant chairmeeting to kbmonkey when authed
<Maaz> cocooncrash: Alrighty
<nuvolari> Kilos: I know oom, but rather late/no meeting than no sound. and Im stuck without sound now :(
<maiatoday> ok then we'll practise till the lts comes around :)
<kbmonkey> thanks cocooncrash 
<nlsthzn> :)
<maiatoday> thanks cocooncrash 
<kbmonkey> practice makes perfect.
<kbmonkey> I can take some photos of CD's you sent me maiatoday, but I'll make a mission to hand them out soon
<maiatoday> Also I am happy to say one of the contacts put some money in my bank account for postage
<Kilos> nuvolari, di the i am bit
<Kilos> do
<nlsthzn> nice
<maiatoday> kbmonkey: we could probably move on
<kbmonkey> agreed.
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Feedback on LPI certifications
<Maaz> Current Topic: Feedback on LPI certifications
<nlsthzn> yeah
<kbmonkey> thought I'd mention this again
<Skarr[m]> my adsl stopped working today :(
 * nlsthzn is a neophyte on the lpi study group
<nuvolari> Maaz: I am Johan Mynhardt
<Maaz> nuvolari: Righto
<kbmonkey> the LPI (Linux Professional Institute) offers certifications. 
<nuvolari> thanks oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> :P
<kbmonkey> we have set up a mailing list for discussion surrounding that, if anyone is interested, whether you want to write the exams, or just learn with us, visit http://groups.google.com/group/linux-studies
<Kilos> nuvolari, yw
<Skarr[m]> Maaz: I am Willem Dreyer
<Maaz> Skarr[m]: Okay
<kbmonkey> I have received lots of interest from Ubuntu-ZA and the Durban LUG. 
<nuvolari> Maaz: lpi.link
<Maaz> nuvolari: lpi.link is http://groups.google.com/group/linux-studies
<nlsthzn> even from over seas
<nuvolari> yebo
<kbmonkey> yes the group is for anyone, we help another online
<nuvolari> we're not bound by landscapes
<nuvolari> except we can't go to UAE for exams :P
<nlsthzn> would it be ok if I tried to get a few more peeps here in on the action... we have exam centres/
<kbmonkey> There's an international group who does the same, they use mumble and audio conferencing, but not all of us have that luxury, so we will stick to emial and irc
<nlsthzn> ?
<maiatoday> kbmonkey do you want to post info about this on ubuntu-za.org?
<kbmonkey> good idea nlsthzn, I have the same idea
<Kilos> enquire if nlsthzn can skype the exam so someone can watch him
<nlsthzn> hehe
<kbmonkey> maiatoday, I will do so, thanks 
<kbmonkey> Maaz, agreed Wesley will post LPI information on ubuntu-za.org
<nuvolari> brb. restart and hope my audio worx
<kbmonkey> did Maaz hear me?
<Maaz> Agreed: Wesley will post LPI information on ubuntu-za.org
<Kilos> lol
<tumbleweed> kbmonkey: shuttleworth foundation used to offer the paper LPI exams locally, ocassionaly. Spoken to any of the guys who used to run them?
<Kilos> he had to think first
<kbmonkey> tumbleweed, no not yet. I made contact with the training center in JHB but there are none for us in KZN. Apprently we can write them and Coptia centers, and I will coordinate with the LPI foundation, more on this on the list though.
 * nlsthzn will rally up interest in the UAE...
<kbmonkey> *Comptia
<kbmonkey> thanks nlsthzn!
<kbmonkey> okay I think we can move on
<tumbleweed> kbmonkey: cool
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Ubuntu hours and meets
<Maaz> Current Topic: Ubuntu hours and meets
<kbmonkey> I'll be the first to admit I have been too bad in not organizing more hours
<kbmonkey> So as a reminder, let us have more Ubuntu hours! :)
<maiatoday> if it wasn't for queery the hours here would dwindle too
<maiatoday> thank you queery
<kbmonkey> So I will make some plans with my local peeps (nuvolari) 
<queery> hehe but i also forget
<nlsthzn> lol
<kbmonkey> and I prod everyone else to do the same where possible
<kbmonkey> if anyone present would like to say so now...?
 * nlsthzn is a tad far
 * kbmonkey adds ubuntu hour to ~/todo
 * queery does so too
<kbmonkey> on a semi-related note, to get attention and promote the logo when in coffee shops: where can we get stickers or decals?
<tumbleweed> I have the ubuntu-za table cloth and banner
<maiatoday> I still have some stickers I had made, also you can have some made the images are on spread ubuntu
<queery> maiatoday has some left
<tumbleweed> anyone is welcome to get it from me if they need it
<kbmonkey> okay I'll grab those images and get some quotes. 
<kbmonkey> where are you base tumbleweed?
<tumbleweed> kbmonkey: UCT
<kbmonkey> *based
<tumbleweed> (cape town)
<kbmonkey> ah, okay in that case rather give them to someone there along with an Ubuntu CD. I'll get some printer
 * nlsthzn couldn't type anymore :/
<kbmonkey> sorry my fingers are going too fast
<nuvolari> iz back with audiowaves
<kbmonkey> does anyone want to add anything on this note?
<Kilos> yay
<nuvolari> are we still on the LPI topic?
<kbmonkey> we are on Ubuntu hours nuvolari :)
<nuvolari> bah :-/
<nuvolari> oh, ya we should organise one
<nuvolari> uh... was'nt it my turn??
<kbmonkey> that topic was more of a casual mention, any in-depth talk about it would be appreciated on  it's mailing list rather :)
 * nuvolari totally forgot
<nlsthzn> crap... I have some outstanding dishes :/ cheers all... sorry for bailing a bit early... keep up the awesome work... you guys rock!
<Kilos> cheers nlsthzn 
<kbmonkey> i have some free time now nuvolari, apart from studying, so i can take a road trip to your side this time :)
<kbmonkey> ciao nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> just for lols before I go http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11060408&postcount=353
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: I just need to find an open weekend
<queery> is the meeting still going?
<nuvolari> my parents are visiting
<nuvolari> so a bit busy :P
<kbmonkey> that's fine, my people will call your people, we'll coordinate
<Kilos> queery, yes
<queery> oh ok
<kbmonkey> I think the meeting is about done
<maiatoday> I think we are about done, queery 
<maiatoday> snap :)
<Kilos> lol
<queery> hehe ok
<kbmonkey> :)
<maiatoday> you can end it kbmonkey 
<lost_and_unfound> on the ubuntu hours, probly a bit late, but the coming week it is Internetix, would that not be an idea to get into some of those types of shows ? Was also at rewired a few weeks back.
<kbmonkey> how do I tell Maaz to end?
 * Kilos thanks kbmonkey maiatoday tumbleweed 
<kbmonkey> Maaz, end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2011-07-18-17-35-25.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2011-07-18-17-35-25.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2011-07-18-17-35-25.html
<kbmonkey> Maaz, thanks
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Okay :-)
<maiatoday> yay thanks kbmonkey 
<queery> maaz ty
<Maaz> Enjoy queery
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<queery> maaz botsnack
<Maaz> queery: :-)
<kbmonkey> okay that was fun, and not too long. good for a no-agenda meet :p
<lost_and_unfound> tumbleweed, i was refering to the freedom toaster earlier to perhaps assist in getting the CD's to regions or for more exposure.
<queery> ok im off
<queery> bye
<kbmonkey> you're welcome maiatoday, I can always fill in if you need :)
<Kilos> queery, cheers
<maiatoday> kbmonkey: good job! do you want to put the minutes link in the loco website?
<kbmonkey> sure thing
<tumbleweed> lost_and_unfound: sure
<tumbleweed> lost_and_unfound: so, the toaster project was originally a TSF project, got spun off into a separate company, breadbin.co.za
<kbmonkey> those freedom toasters sound cool lost_and_unfound! cant find a list of their locations ...
<tumbleweed> they have been selling toasters commercially (e.g. to unisa, and UCT law library)
<tumbleweed> but the community toasters have all dried up, and the ones that are left are all (as far as I know) maintained by volunteers
<lost_and_unfound> and also these expo's there was one a few weeks back in PTA named ReWired, note a bg list of people talked there, that sould also give some exposure
<kbmonkey> ah, forgot to mention, I found out they use Ubuntu at CTI here in KZN Durban north.
<kbmonkey> so there's an opportunity to get people too :]
<lost_and_unfound> yeah, this coming week is Internetix and also ZaCon
<kbmonkey> that would be the "add new meeting" link on the loco site maiatoday ?
<kbmonkey> ah yes looks like it
<maiatoday> yeah also the link to the minutes of this meeting
<kbmonkey> gotcha :)
<maiatoday> there are no topics in the linux studies group yet 
<kbmonkey> no, I will repost the one from the previous list (had problems with mail going lost then moved to g-groups)
<kbmonkey> probably later tonight or tomorrow, to get the ball rolling. still get people joining :)
<nlsthzn> I have returned
<lost_and_unfound> what is the general offset / interest to drop off a few discs and whatevers at pc shops ?
<tumbleweed> lost_and_unfound: considering the general level of cluelessness at pc shops, I'd be hesitant to do that
<kbmonkey> oh, maiatoday that meeting was added automatically via our agenda. there are two now :p
<kbmonkey> oops
<nlsthzn> I am a bit excited about trying to get some peeps here involved with LPI... would be good for both loco's if there was some team work :)
<tumbleweed> I'm not quite sure if we should be spreading ubuntu to people who don't have anyone to support them
<tumbleweed> I'm also open to being persuaded otherwise :)
<lost_and_unfound> tumbleweed, and ig you can convince them it could be an additional revenue stream? i mean, ubuntu these days is pretty idiot proof
<kbmonkey> great point tumbleweed, but I believe those people most interested are likely knowledgeable enough to want to try it
<tumbleweed> lost_and_unfound: but unlesss they have a linux geek on tehir staff, people who bought machines using it would probably be worse off than if they had windows
<kbmonkey> unless it's a family member you convinced
<lost_and_unfound> kbmonkey, i would like to get in volved in linux training, however can't seem to find a decent place here in PTA
<kbmonkey> lost_and_unfound, jumping bean is the place that offers certified training
<lost_and_unfound> kbmonkey, they are in randburg if i recall correctly
<kbmonkey> I'm in KZN though, and must self-study. that is why we have setup a mail list
<nlsthzn> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ is it only official loco's that put there meetings here? or Any loco?
<kbmonkey> maiatoday, can I ask you to delete this duplicate meeting I added. only admins can remove them: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/139/detail/
<lost_and_unfound> Should I get in contact with maiatoday  to get some disc (i.e are they call-pressed and have pretty pics?) or are they just plain CD-W's with printing on them ?
<kbmonkey> they are awesomely printer lost_and_unfound!
<kbmonkey> where are you based?
<lost_and_unfound> PTA
<nlsthzn> official cd-s are great
<maiatoday> kbmonkey: I'll try
<kbmonkey> printed in sleeves too
<lost_and_unfound> ooooh....
<maiatoday> lost_and_unfound: I sent cds to pta
<nlsthzn> I still have 6.06 cd-s someplace :)
<Kilos> lost_and_unfound, there were some sent to pta
<nlsthzn> official ones
<Kilos> ask maiatoday  to who
<maiatoday> the contact people should add themselves to the list on ubuntu-za,
<maiatoday> but I have a list
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i too slow
<nlsthzn> Kilos, you are mr info... awesome job
<lost_and_unfound> maiatoday, where will i be able to get to distibute around here ?
<lost_and_unfound> how can i add myself as a contact person, I am already n te mailing list
<maiatoday> I made a list of regional contact people and I split the CDs among people on the list
<Kilos> hi trev_ redspark 
<maiatoday> lost_and_unfound: you are on the mailing list aren't you, mail me and I can send you the pta contact info
<redspark> hey all, wassup. I missed the meeting? :)
<lost_and_unfound> maiatoday, just let me know what you need from me and what are the procedures to follow so i can get more involved
<lost_and_unfound> maiatoday, ah, tx
<Kilos> yeah
 * nlsthzn feels like he is spitting against the wind and will stop now...
<kbmonkey> maiatoday, looks fine on the lcoo site now, thx
<redspark> ah, the meeting is in progress. good.
<maiatoday> lost_and_unfound: for this round, I already have a pta contact, but you can certainly contact them and work with them
<lost_and_unfound> thats even better thanks, busy sending mail to you now
<Kilos> redspark, you a bit late
<kbmonkey> sorry you missed it redspark :)
<Kilos> but only by an hour
<redspark> lol, was busy with work .. maps, gis ... fun stuff :) i missed a lot?
<Kilos> LPI classes
<Kilos> coming soon
<Kilos> Maaz, LPI.link
<Maaz> Kilos: lpi.link is http://groups.google.com/group/linux-studies
<nlsthzn> night all
<kbmonkey> aarg, what happened, both meetings are gone now :(
<Kilos> night nlsthzn  sleep tight
<maiatoday> kbmonkey: I fixed the duplicate meetings
<Kilos> kbmonkey, slow down
<redspark> may i introduce myself ... full name > percy langa, location > mtunzini. i few guys on the list know me from the cape :) wassup highvoltage, sakhi & superfly
<Kilos> more haste less spead
<maiatoday> redspark: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2011-07-18-17-35-25.html
<kbmonkey> okay maiatoday, ill add it again thanks :]
<maiatoday> don't worry kbmonkey I had the link in my clipboard so I just added it when I just did the bit of admin
<superfly> ohi redspark!
<highvoltage> wow nice seeing you online redspark, we haven't spoken in... years!
<redspark> ello mate :)
<superfly> redspark: saw you on the mailing list a few weeks ago, awesome to "see" you again!
<redspark> yep, lurkin....lol
<kbmonkey> hi there redspark and superfly too
<highvoltage> (bbl)
<lost_and_unfound> thanks geeks, cheer </chat>
<redspark> i see the ubuntu family is alive. good :)
<nuvolari> heh
<nuvolari> trying to uninstall the virus on my dad's lappy
<nuvolari> 'dows
<Kilos> eish
<nuvolari> running at 100% cpu usage for no reason at all
<Kilos> winsucks nuvolari ?
<nuvolari> ja oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> was my swaer s'n
<Kilos> get avast antivirus
<Kilos> and zonealarm firewall
<nuvolari> Kilos: oom, die ding is useless :-/ ek kan niks doen nie
<nuvolari> nie eers 'n browser launch nie
<Kilos> eish
 * nuvolari boots ubuntu 11.04
<kbmonkey> I remember back when using Knoppix to live boot and run AV. ah memories. dont miss viruses, _at all_
<nuvolari> live
<Kilos> as jy reboot wat doen dit
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: I have to agree with you there
<redspark> must be some app running up the cpu ... task manager info?
<kbmonkey> saves time, saves money, saves bandwidth ;)
<redspark> lol @ kbmonkey
<nuvolari> redspark: there's 1 process using 97%, but I can't kill it, it says the process doesn't exist. I suspect a virus
<maiatoday> I just got reminded of this event https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuCommunityWeek
<redspark> name of app?
<maiatoday> it is happening as we speak and has lots of info about how to get involved in the local community
<maiatoday> you access it via lernid or any irc client
<kbmonkey> I was trying to follow the classroom during the meet. my multitasking was maxed out >_>
<Kilos> hi markrich 
<markrich> Hi There
<Kilos> nuvolari, try find the path to that package
<kbmonkey> oh, thanks to everyone who made the meet!
<Kilos> thank you for chairing kbmonkey 
<Squirm> good evening
<kbmonkey> i have to eat eat now, had a big physical and im _starving_ :D
<redspark> will join the meeting early next time :D
<Kilos> go eat
<kbmonkey> bbl, afk :)
<Kilos> yeah redspark normally start at 1930
<Kilos> nuvolari, can you find the path to that running program
<nuvolari> Kilos: I'm already starting up the live cD oom
<nuvolari> I'm not going to give the virus a 2nd chance
<redspark> will block my time properly :)
<Kilos> nuvolari, live cd?
<nuvolari> the ubuntu cD oom
<Kilos> ah
<nuvolari> o.O what's with my bad capitalisation?
<Kilos> other way is with wincd
<Kilos> then go install and if i member you can boot from command prompt
<redspark> k cool. later guys and girls. t'was good to meet ya :)
<Kilos>  and the old dos command was del c:\path to program
<Kilos> cheers redspark 
<redspark> when is the next meet?
<Kilos> will be anounced in our lists redspark 
<superfly> redspark: once a month, on a Monday evening at 19:30, watch the mailing list for the date
<redspark> cool
<Kilos> aw i forgot nuvolari if you know the name of the hog program running you can go control panel add/remove and uninstall from there
<Kilos> or find it in search and delete everything related by right click delete
<Kilos> then you will need a registry cleaner to clean up
<Kilos> nuvolari, good luck. 
<Kilos> night everyone see ya tomorrow
<afrodeity> hello
<afrodeity> maaz: are you here?
<Maaz> afrodeity: *blink*
<afrodeity> just checking
<afrodeity> hope the logs are up for today
 * afrodeity thinking about the proverb: downtime = whois?
<kbmonkey> hello afrodeity 
<afrodeity> whois
<afrodeity> up?
<afrodeity> up
<kbmonkey> whois?
<afrodeity> wow
<afrodeity> terminal blues
<kbmonkey> don't know that proberb
<afrodeity> as in whois kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> *proverb - 
<kbmonkey> :]
 * kbmonkey == apie
<afrodeity> amazing when my terminal is up
<afrodeity> I lost all my weechat commands because I was doing something
<afrodeity> lost in a basement I guess
<kbmonkey> lost? eek
<kbmonkey> were they saved in the weechat .config files?
<afrodeity> killer problem
<kbmonkey> i symlink all my configs into dropbox so they always backed up :)
<afrodeity> wish marco would build me a latin-bot
<kbmonkey> okay all, gonna cash in and read a book. no more monitor for me tonight :D
<aquarat> wow it's difficult to get the AsteriskGUI going on ubuntu
#ubuntu-za 2011-07-19
<sakhi> Morning
<superfly> morning sakhi
<Symmetria> haha so like, I was cranking some music this morning, so my neighbor comes knocking on the door and I'm like, shit, he's come to moan at me about the volume, so I open the door and he's like, mannnn I aint heard that shit in years, can I get a copy?!
<Symmetria> rotfl
<superfly> hehehe
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: ping
<nuvolari> morning everyone
<superfly> morning nuvolari
<nuvolari> Kilos: môre oom
<Kilos> more nuvolari  het jy gewen?
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<nuvolari> Kilos: nee oom, ek sal vanaand weer probeer
<nuvolari> didn't have enough time and it got late
<Kilos> yes when pc goes slow like that it takes forever to find an fix a prob
<Kilos> was always easier to format and reinstall
<Kilos> morning MxG 
<MxG> good morning
<nuvolari> exactly oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> but I need to back up my dad's data
<nuvolari> first
<Kilos> nuvolari, did you get what i said last night above add/removing
<Kilos> oh ok
 * nuvolari checks
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<nuvolari> Kilos: oh, to find the app and remove that?
<Kilos> yeah
<Tonberry> hello
<nuvolari> Kilos: ja nee oom... dis 'n mission, cursor moves 100px then freezes for ~8 seconds
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> hi professorX 
<professorX> Hi guys...Missed yesterdays IRC meeting
<nuvolari> bah
<nuvolari> Maaz: ask kbmonkey whether his openbox also runs high CPU cycles
<Maaz> nuvolari: Got it, I'll ask kbmonkey on freenode
<Kilos> professorX, dont you get mails from our lists
<kbmonkey> hello
<Maaz> kbmonkey: By the way, nuvolari on freenode told me "ask kbmonkey whether his openbox also runs high CPU cycles" 4 minutes and 13 seconds ago
<kbmonkey> nope nuvolari it runs very low actually
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos!
 * kbmonkey is drinking a banana smoothie
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> hi there professorX 
<kbmonkey> for interest there are minutes of the meet at http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2011-07-18-17-35-25.html
<superfly> http://dilbert.com/dyn_file/str_strip/128086/gif/strip.print/
<kbmonkey> Maaz, tell nuvolari for uptime of 9 days, average cpu usage for openbox sits at 0% (ps -o '%cpu' -C openbox)
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Got it, I'll tell nuvolari on freenode
<kbmonkey> love dilbert :)
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<kbmonkey> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> heh Kilos
<inetpro> kbmonkey: thanks for the link to the minutes
<inetpro> hi kbmonkey
 * inetpro noticed some very interesting new nicknames during the meeting
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> seems like some guys are seriously lost :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> hehe
<Kilos> and never found
<kbmonkey> apie wasnt there though
<Kilos> he is not a nag apie
<kbmonkey> time to get back to my task list. play nicely now :]
<Kilos> ya ya
<superfly> bah, he left
<superfly> Maaz: tell kbmonkey what's your username on ubuntu-za.org ?
<Maaz> superfly: Righto, I'll tell kbmonkey on freenode
<joshua__> hi people :)
<nuvolari> hi jo<tab>
<Maaz> nuvolari: By the way, kbmonkey on freenode told me "tell nuvolari for uptime of 9 days, average cpu usage for openbox sits at 0% (ps -o '%cpu' -C openbox)" 5 hours, 3 minutes and 33 seconds ago
 * nuvolari shakes head.
<nuvolari> people that quit after 1 breath
<nuvolari> Maaz: tell kbmonkey thanks. Any issues when setting up? I still have the issue :-/
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sure, I'll tell kbmonkey on freenode
<apie> I installed Openbox as the default with the distro so there was no setup issues nuvolari 
<apie> does it run with a constant high cpu %?
<apie> and is this on Ubuntu?
<apie> Have a poke around this bug report, it's incomplete, perhaps they could use the info - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/746875
<apie> also check what is in your .config/openbox/autostart.sh file, if a subprocess might be an issue
<Symmetria> *hrm*
<Symmetria> its really quite amazing what percentage of connects to mirror.ac.za are sourceforge and mozilla combined
<Symmetria> holy crap, does no one at stellenbosch do ANY work
<Symmetria> I just looked at the number of facebook.com dns queries coming through on a per second basis
<Symmetria> 13 queries a second outta stellenbosch for facebook.com and sub hosts
<queery> Symmetria, remember everyone just got back from holiday
<queery> most of them did not have internet at home
<queery> and is to dumb to use there phones
<drubin> Symmetria: holy cow.. and clients generally cache dns queries ;/ holy cow!
<Tonberry> lol
<Symmetria> heh the number of dns queries we do per second to stuff like mirror.ac.za is also pretty damn scary
<Symmetria> mirror.ac.za takes 50 to 60 hits a second at the moment
<Symmetria> and peaks at 200 hits a second when mozilla does a release
<Kilos> hey Symmetria 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz, move it
<Maaz> Don't rush me Kilos . Making decent coffee is an art
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<queery> Maaz, botsnack
<Maaz> queery: :-)
<Kilos> dag apie 
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee please
<Kilos> eish
<Maaz> kbmonkey: There isn't a pot on
<Maaz> kbmonkey: By the way, superfly on freenode told me "tell kbmonkey what's your username on ubuntu-za.org ?" 6 hours, 2 minutes and 31 seconds ago
<Maaz> kbmonkey: By the way, nuvolari on freenode told me "tell kbmonkey thanks. Any issues when setting up? I still have the issue :-/" 1 hour, 55 minutes and 57 seconds ago
<Kilos> blerry ding is weg met die vrugte
<kbmonkey> he he
<kbmonkey> is nuvolari around?
<Kilos> ping him
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> or poke him
<Kilos> with a sharp stick
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<kbmonkey> ha ha sure I'll try that Kilos 
<kbmonkey> thanks Maaz 
<kbmonkey> Maaz, dankie my vriend
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Sorry...
<kbmonkey> :(
<kbmonkey> hy like nie apies vandag nie
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ek dink daai thunderbird prob is reg
<Kilos> aptitude reinstall 
<kbmonkey> thunderbird probleem?
<Kilos> daai een van langjan
<Kilos> met die snaakse karacters wat gedooi het
<Kilos> die ballie kry bietjie swaar. kinders is daar vir die week om te groet voor hulle vertrek os toe
<kbmonkey> oh ja? moet seker lekker wees om bietjie met die family te wees
<Kilos> bbl
<queery_> not again
<Symmetria> *HRM*
<Symmetria> you got disconnected? thats odd
<Symmetria> since you're on the same network as I am 
<Symmetria> and I stayed stable
<queery> no I swiched from wifi to wired
<queery> hehe and there was a VPN involved
<Symmetria> aaahh ok :) was worried for a second :P
<queery> hehe sorry ;-P
<Symmetria> because nothing showed up on my alert system
<Symmetria> :P
<queery> hehe thanx for taking care of us
<queery> oh btw apparently its a major hack to get mirrors.ac.za for free for us
<queery> or sosaid IT today
<Symmetria> *snort* Im not gonna comment on that setup at sun
<queery> haha
<Symmetria> billing students for bandwidth based on volume has always been something I've been rather opposed to 
<queery> yea
<queery> so are we
<queery> believe me
<Symmetria> heh, you know how many times I get asked if we charge universities by volume
<Symmetria> and the answer is always the same, no no and no 
<queery> but they are scared they wont be able to pay you
<queery> I know
<Symmetria> heh, dude, the thing is, if they cut the price they'd have higher usage and pull the same revenue 
<Symmetria> and the after hours traffic on the graphs clearly shows this
<queery> jip
<Symmetria> the cut rate traffic at stellenbosch is *WAY* higher than the during hours traffic
<queery> they are also scared the firewall wont handle it
<queery> they don't want massive traffic during the day
<queery> but yea
<queery> any way
<queery> let me get back to work
<Symmetria> queery LOL, they have soooo much capacity available 
<Symmetria> they may as well use it
<queery> Symmetria, ok that wasn't me
<Symmetria> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1507803/Comedian_Johnny_Marbles_attacks_Rupert_Murdoch_at_hearing.jpg
<Symmetria> ROTFL
<queery> Symmetria, if they let every student pay R35/month they can give us uncaped ;-P 
<queery> and that would mean that the staff don't have to pay for ne
<queery> *net
<Symmetria> heh
<queery> can you throttle torrenting at your end?
<Symmetria> we could yes, though we'd resist doing so
<Symmetria> I dont believe in throttling :P 
<queery> I ment only for our traffic
<queery> hehe
<queery> but to keep us from overwelming the network
<Symmetria> dude, you have so much free capacity
<Symmetria> it would be hard to overwhelm it
<Symmetria> :P
<Symmetria> and charge everyone 50 bux instead of 35 and get double the international
<queery> haha you don't know students
<Symmetria> queery you know that wits doesnt block that shit?
<queery> yea
<Symmetria> and doesnt charge and doesnt quota :P
<queery> but how does there billing work?
<Symmetria> they dont charge 
<Symmetria> at all
<Symmetria> http://monitor.net.tenet.ac.za/cacti/graph_view.php?action=tree&tree_id=3&leaf_id=151
<queery> so free for all
<Symmetria> and their bandwidth graphs are pretty healthy
<queery> do they have the same kinda line as we have
<Symmetria> heh, doesnt matter, they still arent using as much capacity as is available on your line
<Symmetria> dude, stellenbosch has a gigabit circuit in there, and like, 150+ meg of international, look at their utilization
<queery> I know
<queery> question is if our firewall would be able to handle that kind of traffic
<queery> but they are looking at new ones
<queery> then agaiin
<Symmetria> LOL, upgrade the damn thing 
<queery> if there is no billing the firewall would not have that big an issue
<Symmetria> if it WONT handle, wtf is going to happen when we install the 10G link?
<queery> my point exactly
<Tonberry> they are putting the buying of a new firewall through their entire bureaucratic process
<Tonberry> so it could take years...
<queery> also true
<queery> but take off the builling and this firewall would do fine
<queery> don't you think?
<Symmetria> heh, I doubt it, thats a very old firewall
<Symmetria> heh, dude, that firewall was designed to handle things way before the gigabit era
<Tonberry> it wont survive 10g
<Tonberry> but without billing it should be fine on 1
<Tonberry> i think
<Tonberry> it suvived 600mb
<Tonberry> then again
<Tonberry> who knows
<queery> is wits al aan die gang?
<queery> what was there peak Symmetria 
<Symmetria> heh in tests I've done through wits firewall we've hit over a gig
<Symmetria> the normally peak at around 500 - 600 
<Symmetria> heh, wits traffic itself on the circuit *COULD* go as high as 10gig, but I've never actually seen them use more than around 500 - 600 at peak usage 
<queery> Tonberry, whats our peak
<queery> usually
<Symmetria> (we have a backbone node at wits, so *TECHNICALLY* there is like, 50 gig of bandwidth into the wits server room, but we only hand off a single 10G to wits itself)
<Tonberry> havn't checked in a while
<Symmetria> actually, lemme check how much bandwidth actually runs into wits 
<queery> what 50 gig!
<Symmetria> *hrm* there are 140gig worth of interfaces on the wits router that are up, 2 of which are internal 10G links, so 120gig 
<Symmetria> on the core router 
<Symmetria> though you can discount half of those for client shit, so probably around 50gig of actual backbone bandwidth
<Symmetria> :P
 * queery faints
<Symmetria> heh, pretoria has another 30gig
<Symmetria> capetown has 40 or 50
<Symmetria> port elizabeth has 20
<Symmetria> durban has 40
<Symmetria> east london has 20
<Symmetria> bloemfontein has 20
<queery> so wtf don't the varsity want us to do this?
<queery> Im
<queery> starting a survey
<queery> I swear
<Symmetria> queery hehe in total aggregate circuit capacity on the network
<queery> ok after my thesis
<Symmetria> with all client circuits and backbone circuits combined
<Symmetria> we're pushing around 400 - 500 gigabit/second 
<Symmetria> infact we may have already passed the half a terabit mark
<queery> and internationally?
<Symmetria> :p and from early next year we'll go from 10G international to 20G international
<queery> oh
<queery> wow
<Symmetria> and that will expand by 2014 to 50 gig international 
 * queery is so pissed that he is finishing his degree this year
<Symmetria> (infact if I succeed, it will go way beyond 50, but 50 by 2014 or 2015 is pretty much guaranteed)
<Symmetria> queery heh, have I ever shown you the speed I can transfer single files from london to .za at?
<queery> you have not
<Symmetria> hold
<Symmetria> this is a 1gig test file
<Symmetria> of uncompressable data
<queery> ok
<Symmetria> tsunami> get test.zzz
<Symmetria> Transfer complete. Flushing to disk and signaling server to stop...
<Symmetria> !!!!
<Symmetria> PC performance figure : 0 packets dropped (if high this indicates receiving PC overload)
<Symmetria> Transfer duration     : 10.86 seconds
<Symmetria> Final file rate       : 761.99 Mbps
<Symmetria> :P
 * queery faints again
<Symmetria> LOL and thats only using 7% of the international capacity
<queery> there goes the pidgin test theory
<Symmetria> heh, if I do that using ram disks
<Symmetria> instead of harddrives 
<Symmetria> Transfer duration     : 6.61 seconds
<Symmetria> Final file rate       : 1250.69 Mbps
<queery> haha
<queery> omg
<Symmetria> queery LOL wait, will show u other incredibleness
<queery> I have to work
<Symmetria> people often go, thats just on your backbone
<Symmetria> watch this...
<queery> haha
<Symmetria> hold :) its transferring something quick
<queery> ok
<queery> is your network gay, i'd like to marry it...
<Symmetria> aalston@ub-server-2:~/temp$ wget -4 -O /dev/null ftp://ftp.belnet.be/debian-cd/6.0.2.1/i386/iso-cd/debian-6.0.2.1-i386-CD-51.iso
<Symmetria> 2011-07-19 19:17:26 (53.8 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [679886848]
<Symmetria> thats straight off the internet :P
<Symmetria> and thats using less than 0.1% of the capacity on our internet circuits 
<queery> fok
<Symmetria> heh in actual capacity to the internet we have a total of 70gig and thats expanding  to 80 shortly
<Symmetria> if I add up all the peering/transit circuits
<Symmetria> :P
<Symmetria> queery heh, the TENET network has the *ONLY* single aggregated 10gig circuit into africa at the moment as far as I know, unless someone turned up one recently
<Symmetria> I.S/Neotel/Mweb etc, are all running 2.5gig or multiple 2.5gig circuits
<queery> so that's a no on the marriage 
<queery> hehe
<Symmetria> MTZ-UB1#show interfaces pos3/0/0
<Symmetria> POS3/0/0 is up, line protocol is up  (APS working - active)
<Symmetria>   Hardware is Packet over Sonet
<Symmetria>   Description: STM64 Durban -> London | SEACOM  LN4/MTZ/64C/001/M | protection
<Symmetria>   MTU 9216 bytes, BW 9584000 Kbit, DLY 100 usec,
<Symmetria> heh direct circuit to London
<Symmetria>  30 second input rate 1305078000 bits/sec, 155860 packets/sec
<Symmetria>   30 second output rate 607534000 bits/sec, 118130 packets/sec
<Symmetria> at 13% utilization :P
<queery> isn't it going to wast
<Symmetria>      19792932660 packets input, 20902806879257 bytes, 0 no buffer
<Symmetria> :P someone work that out in gigabytes
<Symmetria> since last counter reset
<Symmetria> queery heh, its bought as a single once off capex purchase, we dont pay anything if we use it or dont use it
<queery> with people like the varsity not using it to its full capacity
<queery> still
<Symmetria> heh its doing around 19 terabytes of data a day :P
<queery> oh
<Barco> That's a few libraries for you ;)
<Symmetria> queery heh, the thing is, there are economics involved, the universities pay for international bandwidth on a per megabit/second/month basis because we have to recover the cost of what we paid fo that circuit
<Symmetria> queery heh, I can give you other scary stats :P
<Symmetria> our network to our varsities from our local serving system (NOT coming over the international line) serves 7 terabytes a day of youtube :P
<Symmetria> actually, I lie, its about 11 terabytes a day
<queery> haha
<queery> but some of that is already cached
<Symmetria> heh, we run at between 70 and 150 hits a second to mirror.ac.za 
<Symmetria> queery heh, its still an INSANE amount of youtube :P
<queery> it is
<queery> ok I have 40 min to do 2 days worth of work
<Symmetria> queery not to mention that around 11% of total web urls browsed end in facebook.com
<Symmetria> :P
<queery> haha
<Symmetria> dunno how much that amounts to in traffic, but not much
<Symmetria> there are more hits to facebook.com though than to google.com
<Symmetria> :P
<queery> well before facebook it was porn
<Symmetria> queery LOL I refuse to run the porn stats :P
<Symmetria> because Im scared of what I would find :P
<queery> haha
<queery> it's less than facebook
<queery> I can assure you
<Symmetria> heh maybe in hits
<Symmetria> Im not so sure in traffic volumes :P[
<Symmetria> facebook isnt bandwidth heavy, porn is :P
<queery> oh true
<queery> you'd know ;P
<Symmetria> hahaha no I have beetter things to use bandwidth for
<Symmetria> :P
<Symmetria> who needs porn, go make your own
<Symmetria> :P
<Symmetria> anyway Im off to read books and chill :) later man
<queery> I was talking about that litle porn site of yours ;P
<Symmetria> haha
<Symmetria> dude if I ran a porn site
<Symmetria> I'd be driving an aston martin
<Symmetria> instead of a bmw
<Symmetria> :P
<queery> you would have the best speed?
<queery> haha
<queery> anyway
<queery> l8ers
<Symmetria> I have expensive car tastes
<Symmetria> :P later man 
<highvoltage> Symmetria: wow that makes you so unique!
<Symmetria> highvoltage lol no what makes me a little more unique is that I have no impulse control and keep spending 2 much bloody money buying cars lol and then wondering why Im broke :P
<highvoltage> yeah the rest of the world obviously has very good control and don't overspend at all.
<Kilos> evening all
<superfly> Kilos: hiya
<Kilos> one question. i am using xchat. will having 4 channels open here use more data than only one?
<Kilos> the connection to freenode used over a meg this morning. all else was closed
<Kilos> maybe is weechat lighter
<superfly> Kilos: no, all IRC clients will use the same amount of data
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: but having more than one channel will use more data too
<Symmetria> depends how busy those channels are as well
<Kilos> i tried to get jedirc on the fone but it opened a normal website and that sucks on a fone
<Symmetria> I mean, 10 channels where hardly anyone says anything is gonna use very little data
<Symmetria> 5 very busy channels (like trivia channels) can actually use a fair bit
<Kilos> right i will close others
<Symmetria> my irc logs over the last 2 years are something like 45gig big 
<Symmetria> kilos, its still negligable amounts of data
<Symmetria> nothing thats going to really have any effect on anything
<Barco> any ubuntu talk scheduled in the house tonight?
<Symmetria> heh, kilos put it this way, running an efnet irc server with 65k users on the network uses less than 3mbit/second of constant bandwidth
<Kilos> ty Symmetria but it all adds up
<Kilos> hi Barco do you need help?
<Symmetria> infact it normally sits at about half a megabit/second
<Kilos> whew
<superfly> Symmetria: when you've someone like Kilos who lives on other people's donations, every KB counts
<Barco> I need help with ltsp on Edubuntu 
<superfly> Barco: highvoltage knows a bit about that
<Kilos> Barco, state your problem and someone will help you
<Symmetria> kilos, lol, I'm in almost 80 channels across 7 different networks, and only doing 45gig in 3 years, thats 1.25gigs a month, if you divide that by 20 to get to 4 channels you're using 62.5meg a month, and thats if you're in some very very busy channels :)
<Symmetria> superfly true, but I doubt those 4 channels are eating more than 20 or 30 meg a month :)
<Barco> Need help getting terminals customised 
<Barco> want to get rid of unity and add a default homepage to Firefox(loaded as local app)
<Kilos> lol. Symmetria  there can be noone chatting here but iftop shows the freenode connection using data all the time
<Barco> information I found on the web is quite sketchy - any good command reference anyone can recommend?
<Kilos> Barco, just be patient someone who knows what you need to do will help as soon as they get a chance
<Kilos> but welcome to ubuntu-za
<Symmetria> kilo, you will pick up more background traffic on the internet than freenode idle traffic :P
<Barco> Thanx Kilos, I will do. 
<Kilos> Symmetria, is there a way to stop the background traffic and just get whats going in and out here
<Kilos> thats only a few K's a day
<highvoltage> Barco: howdy
<Barco> Hi, Highvoltage
<highvoltage> Barco: if you want classic desktop instead of unity for ltsp you can put this in your lts.conf file:
<highvoltage> LDM_XSESSION="gnome-session --session=classic-gnome"
<highvoltage> Barco: for firefox, chech /etc/mozilla-firefox/pref/firefox.js, you can set system-wide firefox settings there
<highvoltage> Barco: you could get the LTSP manual here: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ltsp/files/Docs-Admin-Guide/LTSPManual.pdf/download
<Barco> Thanx for your advice! first time I see the manual
<Barco> Any advice on optimising performance on clients? Network seems to drag. 
<Barco> running 1GB server lan and 100mbps on clients but some seem sluggish 
<highvoltage> Barco: yep, somewhere int he manual it should say something about LDM_DIRECTX
<highvoltage> Barco: enabling that greatly increases performance
<Barco> that's great I'll go read the manual before asking more about ltsp  ;)
<Barco> thanks Highvoltage
<highvoltage> Barco: feel free to ask anytime. the manual should be pretty comprehensive though. there's also an #edubuntu and #ltsp channel you could use
<Barco> been on the ltsp channel - not much activity there. might have been there wrong time. 
<Barco> when will the edubuntu&ltsp channels have a meet like this. 
<Kilos> Barco, you can join those channels from here
<Kilos>  type in /j ltsp
<Kilos> and the #edubuntu channels has 28 peepps there right now
<Kilos> peeps
<Kilos> you will most likely find someone online there at any time
<Barco> I'll load up a bigger browser using blackberry now
<Kilos> sorry thats should be /j #ltsp
<Kilos> eish sorry man
<Kilos> night everyone. sleep tight
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> lo everyone
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: ping
<nuvolari> ooh, all of a sudden my cpu usage is down \o/
#ubuntu-za 2011-07-20
<nuvolari> o/ morning everyone
<sakhi> morning nuvolari 
<superfly> hi nuvolari, sakhi
<scar[w]> morning
<Kilos> morning superfly nuvolari  and others
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, google irc for mobile
<Maaz> Kilos: "jmIrc - Java mobile IRC-client (J2ME)" http://jmirc.sourceforge.net/ :: "WLIrc wireless IRC Client for mobile phones (j2ME)" http://wirelessirc.sourceforge.net/ :: "k-IRC (Mobile IRC Client)" http://kirc.armondavanes.com/ :: "MobileTech: IRC On Your Mobile" http://tarek.typepad.com/mobtech/2004/12/irc_on_your_mob.html :: ".IRC for Windows Mobile - Free Windows Mobile software downloads ..." http://download.cnet.com/IRC/3000-2150_4-1
<Kilos> would you suggest the first link for an old nokia superfly 
<Kilos> i tried jedirc but dont get a mobile version
<superfly> Kilos: can your phone run mxit?
<Kilos> yessir
<superfly> OK, then it can run JedIRC
<superfly> http://jedirc.wen9.net/
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<Kilos> bbnn
<nuvolari> môre oom Kilos 
<Kilos> more nuvolari het jy gewen met pa se win pc
<nuvolari> Kilos: nee oom :-/ noggie
<nuvolari> gister antivirus opgesit
<nuvolari> nou kry ek BSOD elke keer net na hy klaar geboot het
<nuvolari> ek wil ubuntu opsit maar kon nog nie die 3g modem kry om te werk nie
<Kilos> BSOD?
<Kilos> nuwe modem?
<Kilos> dit was n pes met ian se vodafone modem ook
<Kilos> wil jy ubuntu saam met win op sit of win verwyder
<Kilos> dan is dit makliker om jou foon as n modem te gebruik en modeswitch te installeer en dan die modem te gebruik
<Kilos> nm sien fone maklik en sonder modeswitch sal die nodem nie werk nie
 * Kilos would suggest to the ubuntu dev guys to put modeswitch into the cd not as an installable app
<Kilos> app/package
 * Kilos waits to be shot down
<Kilos> i am sure the struggle to get a 3g modem to work is losing us lots of future ubuntu users
<Kilos> nuvolari, ^^
<Kilos> Maaz, define BSOD
<Maaz> Kilos: BSOD /B?S?O?D/  Very common abbreviation for {Blue Screen of Death}. Both spoken and written. 
<Kilos> eish
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos 
<Kilos> morning kbmonkey 
<Kilos> Maaz, kbmonkey ++ for lightening maiatodays work load
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> he he
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<kbmonkey> Maaz, thanks
<Maaz> kbmonkey: No problem
<kbmonkey> Maaz, fortune
<Maaz> kbmonkey: If you laid all of our laws end to end, there would be no end.   -- Mark Twain
<kbmonkey> :D
<Kilos> lol
<scar[w]> Kilos: ek stem saam mense sukkel met die 3g modems
<kbmonkey> ja, my 3G also had to hack to work in Lucid :/
<scar[w]> baie mense kry maar net routers wat hulle 3g vir hulle dial
<kbmonkey> modeswitch and all that goeters
<scar[w]> I know tp-link works very well
<Kilos> ja. dis n groot pyn. en sonder konneksie kan jy niks doen nie
<Kilos> dont forget the majority of peeps have one pc at home for emails and saving pics etc and facebook of course
<Kilos> and very little knowledge other than buying a cd and installing
<scar[w]> rather large download :O http://www.tp-link.com/en/support/gpl.aspx?type=7
 * scar[w] wonders what's inside
<Kilos> yet setting up the nm to use a cellfone as a modem is very easy
 * nuvolari heard something about some hero-character's b-day *cough*
<Kilos> nuvolari, expand
<Kilos> elaborate
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> vertel meer
<Kilos> lo sakhi afrodeity 
<kbmonkey> lo afrodeity sakhi 
<pph> hi guys
<Kilos> hi pph 
<pph> anybody here running a webserver?
<Kilos> must be someone that is. stick around
<pph> lol
<Kilos> the guys are just very busy so it requires patience but someone will help you soonish
<Kilos> but what is the problem you are having pph 
<pph> im in no rush. think ive figured my problem out anyway
<pph> wanted to know of their ftp setups with virtual hosts 
<Kilos> its better to always say what your prob is 
<superfly> pph: don't use FTP
<pph> lol its a webserver
<kbmonkey> hello pph
<pph> hey
<superfly> pph: don't use FTP
<pph> sftp?
<superfly> yes
<pph> k ;)
<pph> im using vsftpd
<superfly> pph: http://www.43folders.com/2008/07/14/dump-ftp
<superfly> the original blog post is no longer available, but that's a good run down of what it used to say
<pph> thx ill have a look now
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> superfly: nice link
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<inetpro> Maaz: ftp
<Maaz> inetpro, The File Transfer Protocol (FTP) predates the common use (and possibly even the invention) of concepts such as Network Address Translation (NAT) and firewalls. FTP Must Die!!! http://wooledge.org/mywiki/FtpMustDie
<superfly> hi inetpro, thanks
<superfly> ah, that's the one I'm thinking of... FTP Must Die
<inetpro> superfly: perhaps we should add yours to Maaz?
<inetpro> short and sweet
<superfly> add it, sure, but leave that one in there
<inetpro> I find many people struggling to read anything longer than a tweet these days
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: heh
<inetpro> Maaz: ftp is also Time to Dump FTP http://www.43folders.com/2008/07/14/dump-ftp See also FTP must Die!! http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<Maaz> inetpro: One learns a new thing every day
<inetpro> Maaz: ftp
<Maaz> inetpro, The File Transfer Protocol (FTP) predates the common use (and possibly even the invention) of concepts such as Network Address Translation (NAT) and firewalls. FTP Must Die!!! http://wooledge.org/mywiki/FtpMustDie
<inetpro> Maaz: ftp
<Maaz> inetpro: ftp is Time to Dump FTP http://www.43folders.com/2008/07/14/dump-ftp See also FTP must Die!! http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<Kilos> morning drubin confluency 
<confluency> Morning
<drubin> morning Kilos 
<nuvolari> Kilos: die vlieg oom :P
<nuvolari> of dis wat skype sê :?
<queery> weird
<nuvolari> queery: weird weird, or weird?
<nuvolari> Maaz: tell kbmonkey tint2 ftw! :D
<Maaz> nuvolari: Okay, I'll tell kbmonkey on freenode
<queery> weird
<queery> my timeout was weird
<Kilos> see ya all tonight
<Symmetria> hahahahahahahaha
<Symmetria> holy crap
<Symmetria> I just saw the power supplies in our new router 
<Symmetria> it has 4 x 4.1 kW PSU's 
<Symmetria> so 16.4 kilowatts worth of power supplies
<istiaque> hi I'm new user in linux .so i have aproblem ,I have wimax ZTE ax226 ,wimax usb dongle modem. i have no driever ,Now how to connect it.?
<inetpro> Symmetria: yikes!
<Symmetria> hehe inetpro still not as bad as our CRS-1s though
<Symmetria> the CRS-1s run 2 x 14.2 kilowatt 3phase PSU's in each of them
<inetpro> Symmetria: why?
<Symmetria> and while thats redundant, its still 28.2 kilowatt worth of power feeds for one router
<Symmetria> inet heh, its a *BIG* router
<Symmetria> I mean, very very very big :)
<Symmetria> heh, CRS-1 is the same height as a 42U rack, and weighs just on 750 kilograms 
<inetpro> but why would it need that much power?
<Symmetria> inetpro, heh, to drive the ASICs for high speed traffic processing
<Symmetria> and the line cards
<Symmetria> even our smaller routers (the 7600s) are very power heavy
<inetpro> wow, that's quite something
<Symmetria> heh inetpro this is one of our smaller routers:
<Symmetria> system power redundancy mode = redundant
<Symmetria> system power total =     5771.64 Watts (137.42 Amps @ 42V)
<Symmetria> system power used =      3662.40 Watts (87.20 Amps @ 42V)
<Symmetria> system power available = 2109.24 Watts (50.22 Amps @ 42V)
<Symmetria> green peace and eskom hate me
<inetpro> well it's just a router!?
<Symmetria> I actually calculated that in total power draw, the TENET network uses almost 100 kW now if not more 
<Symmetria> inetpro heh, its a very very very fast router
<inetpro> eish
<Symmetria> heh look here:
<Symmetria> 1    7600-ES20-10G3CXL   340.20  8.10   340.20  8.10  on    on
<Symmetria> thats a single 2 port 10G line card
<Symmetria> with onboard processing of packets on the line card
<Symmetria> eating 340 watts just for the one card
<Symmetria> 8    76-ES+T-4TG         405.72  9.66   405.72  9.66  on    on
<Symmetria> thats a 4 port 10G line card, another 405 watts
<Symmetria> worse still, this is a SINGLE port card, that drives a 10G SDH circuit:
<Symmetria> 9    7600-SIP-600        341.88  8.14   341.88  8.14  on    on
<Symmetria> (heh that line card I just pasted, is a single circuit board worth 800 grand)
<Symmetria> I.E you are rather careful you dont drop it :P
<Symmetria> lol I just convinced some poor dude to go rack my new amsterdam router for me
<Symmetria> by the time he is done he is never gonna speak to me again
<Symmetria> or he will be sending me medical bills for back strain
<Kilos> eish im  so slow
<Kilos> Many many happy returns superfly 
<superfly> Thanks Kilos
<Kilos> hope every years just gets better and better
<superfly> Ta
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Kilos> Maaz, and cake
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> Maaz, and cake
<Maaz> Here is a large cake for the birthday boy.
<Kilos> blow out the candles superfly 
 * superfly blows hard
<Kilos> we all clap and sing happy birthday to the Fly
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> nuvolari, dankie
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Kilos> later 
<inetpro> superfly: happy birthday
<Symmetria> heh osx lion just appeared for sale in the apple store
<nuvolari> Happy Birthday superfly :D I believie you are having a great day :)
<superfly> Thanks nuvolari
<Kilos> pph, do you use our mailing lists
<Kilos> and you MxG ?
<Kilos> and scar[w] ?
 * scar[w] reads the topic
<Kilos> i was enquiring if you guys know about the LPI course coming up
<Kilos> kbmonkey and nuvolari gonna give classes here as soon as thety got it all set up
<Kilos> the manual is available at
<Kilos> Maaz, LPI.link
<Maaz> Kilos: lpi.link is http://groups.google.com/group/linux-studies
<Kilos> just over 4m i think
<Kilos> wrong one but you sign up there maybe
<Kilos> nuvolari, ping
<Kilos> whats the link to the lpi manual nuvolari 
<Kilos> i lost it
<MxG> kilos: mailing lists? no don't think i am, I use LUG lists and tend to stay away from official ubuntu lists
<scar[w]> ah yes, I remember Monday night there were some people talking about LPI
<Kilos> ok are you interested in doing an LPI course
<nuvolari> Kilos: I get the feeling kbmonkey is going to be the grand master:P
<nuvolari> Maaz: lpi.manual is http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/lpi-study-manual
<Maaz> nuvolari: Got it
<Kilos> ty nuvolari 
<nuvolari> plesier oom
<MxG> kilos: have done LPIC-3, maybe if there's one for LPI-303 (security)?
<Kilos> MxG,  speak to kbmonkey or nuvolari  about what it all entails
<Kilos> im just advertising for them
<Kilos> let me just look in the manual if i see 303 stuff
<MxG> cool :)
<Kilos> its a big manual but there is a chpater on security
<Kilos> no lots more
<Kilos> near 30 pages of security
<Kilos> MxG, and that link above is for the latest manual
<scar[w]> interisting, I'll have to take a look at it later
<Kilos> bbl
<superfly> MxG: they're doing 101, I think
<MxG> superfly: thanks, have already got LPIC-3 though so looking for 302 or 303 materials :)
<nlsthzn> Hi all
<superfly> hi nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> :/ lol trying to get ops on a channel and I can't remember how :p
<nuvolari> =bu2
<nuvolari> er
<nuvolari> sorry
<nuvolari_> :?
<nuvolari_> I broke screen
<nuvolari_> :'(
<nlsthzn> that sucks
<Kilos> superfly, sorry to worry you. can you tell me how i get jedirc to use freenode please
<nlsthzn> Kilos, cool name... not heard of that one yet
<superfly> Kilos: I think you need to create a new connection, using chat.freenode.net
<Kilos> what? nlsthzn 
<Kilos> oh ok chat.freenode.net
<Kilos> in place of za.zanet.org.za
<nlsthzn> jedi(rc)
<nlsthzn> :) cool name
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> and do i need to put in an irc server port nuber superfly 
<Kilos> or just leave 6667
<nlsthzn> chat.freenode.net:6667
<nlsthzn> 6667 is fine
<Kilos> yay ty nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> here in the uae the other one 8001 doesn't want to work but 6667 works fine
<Kilos> yooo hooo
<Kilos> but there no tab key onna fone
<jpm> nope
<Kilos> how you nlsthzn 
<jpm> that's why i don't like irc with mine
<nlsthzn> Oh... getting the flu but I will live, and you uncle?
<Kilos> yeah and you have to msg and open a page then type
<Kilos> what a schlep
<Kilos> i be kiff ty nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> PC best for PC stuff :p
<Kilos> yeah but now i can try it on the nokia 9300i
<Kilos> dunno if it will work being stuck on gprs
<Kilos> that at least has a qwerty keyboard
<Kilosm> Cheers
<Kilos> but at least now i can have contact from anywhere even if eskom cuts the power while the battery is full
<Kilos> hehe
<Symmetria> mannnn
<Symmetria> I wish I'd invested like, 100k into apple shares
<Symmetria> in november 2008
<Symmetria> :P the stock would be worth enough now to buy a nice new car
<Symmetria> a really nice new car
<nlsthzn> :)
<drubin> Maaz: announce Happy Birthday Mr superfly 
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! Happy Birthday Mr superfly
<nlsthzn> superfly, dude... happy birthday... 
<superfly> :)
<winsux_constantl> bah
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nice nick
<winsux_constantl> dankie oom
<winsux_constantl> *kug*
<winsux_constantl> hier is die apie ook
<kbmonkey> evening there :)
<Maaz> kbmonkey: By the way, nuvolari on freenode told me "tell kbmonkey tint2 ftw! :D" 6 hours, 34 minutes and 47 seconds ago
<winsux_constantl> who's nuvolari_ ?
<Kilos> nuvolari_,  jy stout
<Kilos> winsux_constantl, jy ook
<Kilos> hehe
<winsux_constantl> Kilos: oom, waai medisyne het oom gese moet ek install vir windose?
<Kilos> hoe ver is jy seun
<winsux_constantl> die keyboard se sed werk nie
<Kilos> kan die ding boot darem
<winsux_constantl> x, y, sed
<Kilos> is dit al
<kbmonkey> o vrek, z :p
<Kilos> lol
<winsux_constantl> die v sukkel ook
<winsux_constantl> en 1
<Kilos> is dit na die virus episode of is hulle miskien beitjie vuil
<winsux_constantl> moet elke keer fn, numlock, 1. fn, numlock af
<winsux_constantl> nee, dis die lappy wat bietjie oud is oom
<winsux_constantl> Kilos: oom het gese daar is 'n sekere antivirus
<Kilos> ek dink keypads is nie te duur om te vervang nie
<Kilos> ja avast
<winsux_constantl> avast gee my 'n BSOD na boot
<Kilos> jy vat die vry een
<Kilos> nee man
<winsux_constantl> dis hy oom
<winsux_constantl> ek jeuk vir ubuntu
<Kilos> dan het jy n ander een by wat baklei daarmee
<winsux_constantl> net die modem aan die gang kry
<Kilos> gaan jy winsuck weggooi
<winsux_constantl> verseker
<Kilos> ok nou moet jy mooi luister
<winsux_constantl> kbmonkey: did you see mah supa openbox screenshot
<winsux_constantl> ek love tint2
<winsux_constantl> ek luister oom
<kbmonkey> no where is your screenshot?
<Kilos> jy kan ubuntu installeer en jou foon gebruik om te konnekteer and usb modeswitch te kry
<winsux_constantl> op + kbmonkey 
<Kilos> meeste selfone werk smart met nm
<winsux_constantl> goegel plus
<kbmonkey> G+!
<kbmonkey> nee just got home now that was some workout! *pants*
<winsux_constantl> Kilos: oom, ek kan oor die netwerk ook try
<winsux_constantl> kbmonkey: ok cool
<Kilos> van die lappy?
<winsux_constantl> kbmonkey: I discovered tint2 and it's simply awesome
<winsux_constantl> Kilos: ja oom, my werk laptop
<Kilos> mooi man
 * winsux_constantl tries to update MTN online. 
<winsux_constantl> maybe the app won't kill itself
<kbmonkey> wow mooi screens! unlucky zoom google hulle nie in nie :( one thing i dont like about G+
 * winsux_constantl en windows is nie pelle nie
<winsux_constantl> kbmonkey: ye, that's something I hope they will work on
<winsux_constantl> it's a definite need
<kbmonkey> ek gebruik nou imgur of ompldr.org
<Kilos> ek het op ian se pc usb-modeswitch e ek dink gnome modem manager of iets met my foon gedoen toe sien sy pc sy modem
<winsux_constantl> Kilos: sal dit werk van die livecd af ook?
<Kilos> die foon sal maar ek weet nie van die modem nie
<Kilos> livecd se nm werk grand
<kbmonkey> ja behoort op die live ook te werk
<nuvolari_> wie's die winsux_constantl dude?
<nuvolari_> onbeskof
<Kilos> jy kan tot konnekteer voor jy se install en dit laat update terwyl jy installeer
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari_> ja but I need to get the modem working first :P
<Kilos> no man
<nuvolari_> I don't have any windows CD to turn back to
<nuvolari_> reg of weg
<Kilos> use your cellphone as a modem
<Kilos> just to get connected
<Kilos> and updated
<Kilos> have you got a data cable nuvolari_ 
<Kilos> then nm even tells you what fone yopu got
<nuvolari_> ja oom, no problems connecting with my phone
<nuvolari_> android FTW :D
<nuvolari_> kbmonkey: try https://picasaweb.google.com/johanmynhardt/July202011#5631459193143249746
<Kilos> then install ubuntu
<Kilos> then connect fone
<nuvolari_> picasaweb still allows you to zoom
<Kilos> KILL winsucks and partition nicely
<nuvolari_> need to back up
<nuvolari_> bah :-/
<Kilos> to where?
<nuvolari_> to my external drive oom
<Kilos> lol does the winsucks pc see your external
<Kilos> ??
<winsux_constantl> when I boot from the livecd :D
<Kilos> my boets win7 couldnt see mine
<winsux_constantl> it's ext4-formatted
<Kilos> you just gonna copy files etc
<Kilos> not official backup
<winsux_constantl> ye, rsync
<winsux_constantl> just the important files
<Kilos> lol all the windows cant see ext4
<Kilos> well move it
<winsux_constantl> well, one that my dad really wants :P weather logs since '96
<Kilos> if you gonna kill windows why ask what antivirus to get
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> ask him can he see where the global warming is
<Kilos> we freezing here
<Kilos> nuvolari_, you going with natty?
<Kilos> or maverick?
<nuvolari_> Kilos: natty oom
<nuvolari_> meh. my pa gaan nou eers skype
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> gaan jy clean install en winsucks heel dooi?
<Kilos> hehe is pa nie bang nie?
<nuvolari_> ja oom
<nuvolari_> alles of niks
<Kilos> mooi
<kbmonkey> he he mooi so nuvolari_ :)
<Kilos> hoe groot is die hardeskyf nuv
<kbmonkey> solank die internet en office goeters werk
<Kilos> anotherone bites the dust
<Kilos> w00t
<nuvolari_> dink dis 40Gb oom Kilos 
<nuvolari_> of 30Gb
<nuvolari_> hmm. screen killed all the apps running in that session too
<nuvolari_> weird
<Kilos> while running livecd nuvolari_ 
<nuvolari_> Kilos: no oom, just my screen session running on my VPS
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> you too close to winsux pc
<kbmonkey> good luck nuvolari_, Kilos, sal weer more praat :)
<Kilos> lekker slaap kbmonkey 
<nuvolari_> o/
<Kilos> wat nou
<nuvolari_> ek waai vir kuberapie oom
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> o is dit a waai teken
<Kilos> i learn something new everyday
<Kilos> good luck nuvolari_ i gotta go bed where its warmer
<Kilos> night all sleep warm
<nuvolari_> Maaz: tell kilos nag oom! Ek't darm die modem gekry om te dial, maar die lappy se ram is bietjie min om alles opi livecd te doen. Het begin rsync na 'n external toe, maar toe vries die proccess. sal more aangaan
<Maaz> nuvolari_: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
#ubuntu-za 2011-07-21
 * nlsthzn waves
 * superfly sleeps
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> This is a bit of a sticky wicket... there is another person that is also trying to set up a loco in the UAE it seems... however it would seem he doesn't want to share the spot light... and he registered a number of the resources already a while back even though nothing happened for a long time... and now that we have gotten the ball rolling he seems to be starting to act... but indepndantly and without us :/ 
<superfly> nlsthzn: have you (as in, the team) approached him?
<nlsthzn> superfly: we have on a few occations tried to contact and once or twice he did respond and it seemed like we would join... seems he joined our meetup group, was made admin it seems and now he has gone and booked his own meeting independantly... not sure what he is playing at to be honest :/ I have let our leaders know... and suggested that as many of us as possible should attend this meeting... maybe speak to him face to face
<superfly> nlsthzn: yeah, rather presume innocence, try to meet him half-way or something, and see how it pans out... if he does turn out to want to do his own thing, leave him and get on with your LoCo - if it has enough momentum, it'll eclipse his
<nlsthzn> superfly: good advice, thanks... I would also rather hope it is miss-communication or some other issue... The only PITA if he is out on his own mission is the fact that he holds the correct name, ubuntu-ae... and that will make our efforts to become official harder, or delay it at least (which I guess isn't the end of the world, we can still do everything needed even if nor official...) :)
<superfly> nlsthzn: what do you mean by "holds the correct name"?
<nuvolari_> nlsthzn: does he trade in oil?
<nuvolari_> :P
<nlsthzn> ubuntu-ae is the correct name for the loco... if you want to go official and all... so he has the launchpad account, and others with that name... when we started the founder named it emirates loco... which is incorrect... and when we tried to change it we found it had been taken...
<nuvolari_> ha. who needs biometric laptop access when you use dvorak? :P
<nuvolari_> that *is* the biometric, in some way
<Kilos> morning superfly nuvolari and all others
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> aw the pirate had his P cut off
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in pretoria south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<Kilos> Maaz, huh
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<inetpro> morning Kilos, and everyone else
<Kilos> hiya inetpro 
<nuvolari> morning oom Kilos :D
<nuvolari> lol Kilos, what's that about the pirate?
<Kilos> lo nuvolari lyk my jy sukkel ne
<Kilos> lol look at Stevethe1irate 
 * nlsthzn waves at uncle Kilos 
 * Kilos waves back at nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> :)
 * scar[w] wishes gnome and kde would be better friends in wayland
<Kilos> wassup scar[w] 
<scar[w]> morning Kilos :)
<Kilos> i had some kde stuff installed on gnome before but it adds lots of dependancies
 * nlsthzn is a purist... can't stand mixing
<Kilos> lol @ nlsthzn 
<Kilos> methinks if they in synaptic then they work together as one
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> i see they looking for another Linus . dunno who gets the mail from the linux foundation
<Kilos> will forward it to our lists for anyone interested
<Kilos> there be a quiz on fb to try your luck
<Kilos> cocooncrash, do you know why maaz gave up doing weather in pretoria south africa
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in pretoria south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<Kilos> hehe
<drubin> Kilos: they changed their website and Maaz hasn't been fixed yet
<Kilos> oh ty drubin morning to you
<drubin> morning oom Kilos 
<maiatoday> does anyone know which device is connected to the pc speakers e.g. /dev/dsp
<scar[w]> Kilos dependancies take up extra network bandwidth and disk space, but at lest it doesn't effect the user experience. I hope they would intergrate a little better, mostly in the backend, but also in things like a shared clipboard/open-save-load dialogs
<Kilos> thats why i havent tried quassel yet scar[w]  was many megs download
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos 
<scar[w]> afaik natty-kubuntu uses gstreamer as their audio backend, so imho it's a step in the right direction
<scar[w]> I liked xine mostly because of the name :-p (also because I'm a kde fanboy), I didn't like arts thought even though it was a kde app.
<maiatoday> I mean I know I should probably be going through pulse but I have this python thing that wants to access the device directly but I don't know where it is
<scar[w]> ps I think quassel builds just on qt libs, so it should even be a larger download for something like konversation
<Kilos> eish maiatoday  no one listening to you
<maiatoday> no problem Kilos, maybe sometime someone will read the track back
<Kilos> cant you modprobe them
<maiatoday> I am also googling in the background
<scar[w]> maiatoday: "fuser -fv /dev/snd/* /dev/dsp* 2>/dev/null"
<scar[w]> seems to be working for me, only shows pids though
<nuvolari> bloep
<nuvolari> o/
<maiatoday> thanks scar[w] that already helps
<maiatoday> I have no /dev/dsp
<maiatoday> the example I am using uses /dev/dsp and says you must specify another device if /ev/dev/dsp doesn't work
<maiatoday> but I do have /dev/snd/* ")
<maiatoday> and I can list devices with aplay -l
<scar[w]> maiatoday: do you think it is because of problems with your sound card driver?
<Kilos> maiatoday, was your sound working before
<maiatoday> no problems with sound
<maiatoday> sound working fine but I have this little python script I want to run that sends a file to thea device
<Kilos> oh
<maiatoday> the python script is quite primitive in that it wants to talk directly to the device
<scar[w]> do you have any snd kernel modules?
<scar[w]> lsmod | grep snd
<scar[w]> the following file shows my alsa cards "/proc/asound/cards" and oss-emu cards "/proc/asound/oss/sndstat"
<scar[w]> just for extra info
<maiatoday> yeah scar[w] it looks like I do
<superfly> maiatoday: you have to fight with pulseaudio
<maiatoday> superfly: can't pulseaudio just look like a device?
<maiatoday> or isn't there a default device mapped in the file system somewhere
<superfly> maiatoday: I don't know, I always uninstall it before doing anything else after an upgrade
<maiatoday> at this point I don't really mind where the sound comes out just that it comes out
<maiatoday> urk it looks like I will have to learn how this all fits in to get this thing to work
<nlsthzn> pulseaudio... the reason for more suicides in the FOSS world than X-mas...
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i see there are even peeps that lurk in the lists
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> you at home nlsthzn ?
<nlsthzn> Nope... chilling here at work currently
<Kilos> oh you just dropped the -work
<maiatoday> aha the utility knows about pulse :D I just have to tell it to which pulseaudio sink to go to
<maiatoday> and that is to be seen by typing pacmd list-sinks
<maiatoday> (just incase anyone wanted to know)
<nlsthzn> Kilos: I got tired adding the -work, because I am almost always @work... :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> cellphones are worse than pcs
<nlsthzn> I always found cellphones better at making phone calls than my PC...
<Kilos> got thisw nokia 93200i and did the jedirc bit and it goes to #ubuntu-za but only me there
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> 9300i
<nlsthzn> are you sure you are on freenode?
<superfly> Kilos: are you sure you have the correct channel too?
<Kilos> yeah chat.freenode.net and #ubuntu-za
<nlsthzn> check for any spaces maybe... maybe after the -za bit (but I doubt that is the problem)
<Kilos> i get
<Kilos> *calvino.freenode.net sets mode +ns #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> then nicks in channel @kilosm
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i go check profiles again
<nlsthzn> I am not sure why the mode is +ns
<nlsthzn> it should be +i I think... 
<nlsthzn> where are all the IRC gurus when you need them :p
<Kilos> no nlsthzn the prob must be that it going to wrong #ubuntu-za cause i am the only one there
<nlsthzn> well... there is only one #ubuntu-za on freenode... and that is this one :)
<nlsthzn> +ns seems to make the channel invisible
<Kilos> ah i have it
<nlsthzn> all a bit confusing to me... when I connect I get a +i
<Kilos> needed to put 2 pairs of glasses on
<Kilos> #ubuntu~za wont work hey
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> oh lol...
<superfly> hahaha
<nlsthzn> yup...
<nlsthzn> Now uncle Kilos will be online even when he is on the loo :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> w00t
<nlsthzn> welcome :)
<Kilos> the m is for mobile in case you wondering
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> could make the nick milos... ;)
<kilosm> nl	hi
<Kilos> lol
<kilosm>  even got 2 profiles and no option to delete onei
<Kilos> stupid fone
<Kilos> hi morgs 
<Kilos> good evening
<Kilos> wen jy nuvolari 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, hot
<Maaz> Come on Kilos How many peeps do you know that make coffee with cold water twit!
<Kilos> cheeky bot
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<kbmonkey> naand oom Kilos 
<Kilos> naand kbmonkey jou LPI trek aandag op die epos ne
<kbmonkey> ja ek is bly daaroor :)
<Kilos> het jy die laaste een van rth342@gmail.com
<kbmonkey> ek sal lees as ek by die PC uitkom
<kbmonkey> is op die netbook nou
<Kilos> o en daar is n ander ou wat al 1 en 2 gedoen het
<Kilos> o is n netboek nie n pc nie
<kbmonkey> he he
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> al die email gaan na die desktop
<Kilos> apartheid ne
<kbmonkey> die een is net vir show, ek run my experimental linuxes op die een
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ek terg man
<kbmonkey> Maaz, fortune
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Q: What lies on the bottom of the ocean and twitches? A: A nervous wreck.
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> ha ha ha!
<superfly> hiya kbmonkey
<superfly> oom Kilos, are you winning with jedirc?
<kbmonkey> o/ superfly 
<highvoltage> 32
<superfly> highvoltage: no, the answer to life, the universe and everything is *42*, not 32
<Kilos> yip ty superfly 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> still a way to
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> lo queery 
<queery> hi oom
<Kilos> see yas later via jedirc
<kilosm> see superfly
<superfly> cool beans, kilosm
<kilosm> loll
<kbmonkey> nice one kilosm 
<kilosm> just gotta work out the tab complete function
<kilosm> hard work this tiny qwerty keypad
<kilosm> ty guys
<kilosm> one advantage i can be in bed with a hot water bottle. hehe. eks sleg ne
<kilosm> and one workspace and no bloep when someone vloeks me. grrr
<kilosm> maaz coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kilosm!
<kilosm> maaz ty
<Maaz> Enjoy kilosm
<kilosm> night all. i go check settings
<nuvolari> bleh
<nuvolari> keep on missing the oom
<nuvolari> Maaz: tell kilos ja oom! ek wen. besig om ubuntu te install :D
<Maaz> nuvolari: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<kbmonkey> good to hear you winning :)
<nuvolari> well, partially
<nuvolari> at my 4th attempt
<nuvolari> think I need te get xubuntu
<nuvolari> or something similar
<nuvolari> bah. fail again
<nuvolari> I think the laptop is toast
<afrodeity> exit
#ubuntu-za 2011-07-22
<kbmonkey> laptop is toast nuvolari?
<kbmonkey> i tried xubuntu on a neighbours laptop, it boots the setup but always hangs at random spots. this thing is ancient, cdrom drive doesnt work, its horrid lol
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: there's a krrrr sound, an has random pauses without the activity light showing anything
<kbmonkey> krrrr? is that the disk making noises?
<kbmonkey> with old hw, it helps to reseat cables. they come loose after years of heating/cooling expanding/shrinking
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: I'm not sure whether it's the disk :P I need to check, It was late and I was tired :P
<nuvolari> morning nlsthzn 
<kbmonkey> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Hey nuvolari :) What's up... (alo kbmonkey :D)
<kbmonkey> sjoe, dont know why i woke up so early, 6am -.-
<kbmonkey> how goes it with all?
 * nlsthzn is awake but fuzzy... time for shower me thinks... bbl :)
<superfly> kbmonkey: I walk out my front door at 6am
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> used to waking 7am, 1 hour makes a difference when you go to bed between 00 and 01am 
<kbmonkey> i have a problem going to bed early, i get stuck reading a book :p
<superfly> hi milos
<Guest9999> morning superfly kbmonkey and others
<kbmonkey> hello Guest9999 
<Guest9999> loll
<kbmonkey> what happened to your nick?
<Guest9999> dunno
<Kilos> grrrr
<kbmonkey> oh your nick was milos not kilos, it probably changed it for you 
<Kilos> the bot open a pw to give a message and i couldnt get awawy from there
<superfly> Kilos: yes, cause you had the wrong nick
<kbmonkey> is this on jedirc?
<Kilos> oh them you stick with maaz
<Kilos> now on pc
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> me needs an xchat fo fones
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> in the two profiles i did before i got jed working i made nick milos at one
<Kilos> now if i go into profiles i can edit but not save changes
<Kilos> grrr some more
<kbmonkey> oh deaer
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> and also get the option to create new profiles but not delete/remove old ones
<Kilos> grrrr some more
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<kbmonkey> hmm, i can't install jedirc, my scrolly pointer thingy on phone doesnt work, i cant click the install link :p
<kbmonkey> grrrr
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> murphy visiting all of us
<kbmonkey> good old uncle murphy
<Kilos> i see there is a .jar and a .jar file to download i took the top one. whats the diffs or should i get both for all functions
<kbmonkey> i think they do the same
<Kilos> murphy's law
<Kilos> as jy kan sukkel , sal jy
<kbmonkey> the jad is the application package, and the jar is like a manifest file
<Kilos> and murphy is an optimist
<Kilos> manifest?
<kbmonkey> a manifest tells us extra info about an application, but in j2me (mobile java) apps a manifest isnt always needed
<Kilos> make the save button appear?
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> i think some phones (liek symbian ones) need the manifest. im not sure. nuvolari is the java guy i think :)
<kbmonkey> i only did a little bit of java. i prefer to drink it than write it
<Kilos> this 9300i is symbian
<Kilos> nuvolari, is the java specialist
<Kilos> unless struggling withs dads pc debrained him
<kbmonkey> grrrrr. let me los this phone now. he he
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> but one thing about them. they are very very data efficient
<Kilos> would love this pc to be so thrifty
<superfly> Kilos: actually, you're quoting the pessimistic law, murphy's law was slightly different
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> that shows the odds of winning if murphy was an optimist
<kbmonkey> murphy's law of Windows: any given program will expand to fill all available memory
<Kilos> môre Langjan 
<Langjan> hi kilos
<kbmonkey> more Langjan 
<kbmonkey> how do you get that accent o Kilos?
<Langjan> and kbmonkey
<Kilos> huh?
<kbmonkey> ek wil ook so o maak
<Langjan> bobbejaantjies se huh...
<Kilos> compose key then shift 6 then o
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> haha
<kbmonkey> ô
<kbmonkey> \o/
<Kilos> gaan dit goed daar Langjan 
<kbmonkey> dankie oom!
<superfly> ô?
<Kilos> w00t
<superfly> \ô/
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> ỏ
<Langjan> guys can you help please, where do I find the application to force-quit a misbehaving application? 
<Langjan> dit gaan goed met die ou toppie dankie
<kbmonkey> Langjan, press Alt+F2 and type 'xkill'. 
<superfly> Langjan: press ctrl+alt+esc and then click on the advert
<kbmonkey> your mouse will turn into a black cross, click on the window you want to kill
<Kilos> i just keep trying to close and the force quit comes up on its own
<Langjan> I used to have an icon to click on - very easy but  dont know where I found it...
<Kilos> http://www.ubuntu-news.net/2010/07/29/add-a-force-quit-button-to-ubuntu/
<Kilos> hope thats it
<Langjan> thanks, will check
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> m wonders why it does that
<Kilos> maybe someone else has that nick
<kbmonkey> have you registered that nick Kilos ?
<kbmonkey> you can do a /msg nickserv info [name]
<Langjan> thats it kilos, just right click on the panel, then add to panel and force quit. Thanks 
<Kilos> layw
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> will try that kbmonkey 
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i find left right arrows moves differejnt channels
<Kilos> it tells me nickserv- Milos has enabled nick protection
<kbmonkey> ah, that would change you to guest### unless you identify with your irc password
<Kilos> now i gotta work out how to register kilosm
<Kilos> grrrt
<kbmonkey> I just learned that /opt is for installing optional apps :)
<Kilos> can one register from here?
<kbmonkey> yes you register here. i see you already registered kilos
<Kilos> methinks last time i actually went to freenode
<kbmonkey> since you already registered, you dont need to register a second nick. you can simply link it to your existing account :)
<kbmonkey> that way you log in only once, and can switch nicks at will
<kbmonkey> but you can only link nicks that are not owned by anybody else
<Kilos> ok can you see if kilosm is please?
<Kilos> or how do i link nicks from here?
<Kilos> lo morgs 
<morgs> morning!
<kbmonkey> okay lets check kilos
<kbmonkey> kilosm is not registered
<Kilos> yay
<kbmonkey> so if you want it, you change to that nick (/nick kilosm)
<Kilos> gotta go off fone first hay
<kbmonkey> and then you group it into your current account (/msg nickserv group)
<kbmonkey> no
<Kilos> aw
<Kilosm> what did it do
<kbmonkey> hello Kilosm :)
<Kilosm> hello kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> did you group?
<Kilosm> i did the /msg nickserv geoup
<Kilosm> group
<Kilosm> and it said here nickserv: group
<kbmonkey> those two nicks now belong to your account, you can use them both
<Kilosm> oh my
<Kilosm> ty so much
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee asseblief!
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Excuse me?
<kbmonkey> Maaz, koffie please
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Go get it yourself!
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz, nasty
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> lo |3o|3 
<Kilos> nlsthzn, wb
<nlsthzn> Thanks Uncle Kilos ... how goes the phone IRC'ing?
<Kilos> hehe its working ty just tried to login on someone elses nick
<Kilos> milos belongs to someone else
<Kilos> like when i first came on here i was miles
<Kilos> within a week someone had stolen it. then i only learned about the registering nicks bit
<nlsthzn> yup... annoying that
<kbmonkey> this mineola sure is tasty.
 * kbmonkey apie like sy vrugte
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> kbmonkey,  you sure just doing /msg nickserv group and nothing else knows what nick to group where?
<Kilos> huh
<Kilos> excuse my ignorance but how does it know to group kilosm to Kilos
<kbmonkey> you need to change into the nick you want 
<kbmonkey> then you run group
<kbmonkey> it will know because you are logged into your Kilos irc account, right?
<Kilos> oh and then it sees from where you changed
<kbmonkey> yes :)
<kbmonkey> it will know 
<Kilos> ah gracias
<kbmonkey> you do that from here
<kbmonkey> its easier than on the phone
<Kilos> i did ty but it didnt say anything but group in the reply
<kbmonkey> it didnt? what command did you run?
<kbmonkey> [as kilosm] /msg nickserv group
<Kilos> that /msg nickserv group
<Kilos> yes i did that
<Kilos> and reply from nickserv was group
<kbmonkey> and what did nickserv tell you after you ran that command the first time?
<Kilos> group
<Kilos> thats it
<kbmonkey> just group?
<kbmonkey> hmm. is there any messages on the "freenode" tab in xchat?
<kbmonkey> ie messages from the server
<Kilos>  You are now known as Kilosm
<Kilos> * nickserve :No such nick/channel
<kbmonkey> look around 10:02 - 10:05
<kbmonkey> the time you ran that command
<Kilos> thats waht it said at 1003
<Kilosm> ok i try again
<kbmonkey> well it must have given you the result somewhere
<Kilosm> thats better
<Kilosm> >nickserv< group
<Kilosm> -NickServ- Nick Kilosm is now registered to your account.
<kbmonkey> ah that's the one :)
<Kilosm> last time it just said group
<kbmonkey> maybe nickserv didnt hear you. might be a cousin off Maaz ;)
<Kilosm> see murphy here full time
<Kilosm> lol
<kbmonkey> i got jedirc on my phone with some scrolling tricks.
<Kilosm> tricks?
<Kilosm> well done
<kbmonkey> it doesnt run, i need to set app permissions for it, but the options cant work without a scroller :p
<Kilosm> took me most of yesterday
<kbmonkey> yes tricks. i scrolled the web page on the phone up/dn until the link was below my pointer. he he
<Kilosm> lol
<kbmonkey> ... if you cant bring mohammed to the mountain...
<Kilosm> lo Tonberry 
<Tonberry> lo
<kbmonkey> o/
<kbmonkey> o\
<apie> ek wil ook nick names speel
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos> was just grouping my tail one too
<Kilos> hate to have my  tail stolen out under me
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> het jy nou apie ge group
<kbmonkey> he he. remember if you dont use those nicks, they will expire too
<kbmonkey> after 90 days or something,someone else can claim them
<kbmonkey> ja ek het die apie ook
<Kilos> yeah but the tail comes everytime there is a connection cut
<kbmonkey> it does?
<Kilos> yes man havent you seen when someone is disconnected and comes back before timeout
<Kilos> then they got tails
<kbmonkey> ha ha!
<Kilos> like scar[w]_ 
<Kilos> now figure how to make tab complete work on fone
<Kilos> or maybe its jedirc that cant do that
<kbmonkey> that might be a xchat thing
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> quassel also does it im sure
<Kilos> i dont see the fly and the pro not having tab complete
<kbmonkey> hmm, jedirc based on jmirc. the docs dont have anything about tab or auto complete
<kbmonkey> you'll have to experiment :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hiya brollox 
<kbmonkey> oh dear Kilos, you are stirring the channel now
<kbmonkey> he he
<Kilos> hee hee
<brollox> hi Kilos
 * brollox be trolling
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> in disguise
<Kilos> hi queery 
<Kilos> i gotta go off. used 1.5m here
<Kilos> grrr sure voda crooks
<Kilos> later all
<Kilos> or via fone
<queery> hi oom kilos
<queery> oh oops
<kbmonkey> hi queery :)
<queery> hi kbmonkey 
<Kilosm> hehe @ the oops
<Kilosm> gotcha
<queery> hehe
<queery> ok to the neelsie
<queery> l8er
<kbmonkey> gotta do some paperwork at the bank, be back later geeks!
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> Kilosm: I like your new way of connecting to the channel, nice!
<Kilosm> lol hiya inetpro
<Kilosm> maaz wat eet ons
<Maaz> Rys vleis en aartapels
<Kilosm> maaz koffie asb
<Maaz> Kilosm: What?
<Kilosm> maaz koffie please
<Maaz> Kilosm: Go get it yourself!
<Kilosm> maaz nasty
<Maaz> Well, Kilosm There are times you guys need to be put in your place. :)
<Langjan> Hi guys, howzit? I'm pretty much back to sq 1, my system is running well but is again logging me out if I leave it for a while. 
<Langjan> Last time, it stopped doing it when I disabled compiz by trying to remove it, do you think I should try to remove it again?
<Kilosm> Wait langjan
<Kilos> Langjan, you see maaz in the right side of your xcah
<Kilos> xchat
<Langjan> Yes I do
<Kilos> if you right click on him and open dialogue window
<Kilos> you will be able to say google and your question
<Kilos> and he comes up with links
<Kilos> but lets try here first
<Langjan> Say google?
<Kilos> Maaz, google compiz keeps logging off
<Maaz> Kilos: "[SOLVED] Ubuntu 11.04. keeps logging off while playing flash ..." http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1752854 :: "Enable/disable compiz from command line in F14 - FedoraForum.org" http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=259318 :: "Xmonad/Using xmonad in Gnome - HaskellWiki" http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Xmonad/Using_xmonad_in_Gnome :: "Mandriva Forum (en) • View topic - Shape Shifting but no Shadows..." http://for
<Kilos> see then he gives links to similar probs
<Kilos> Maaz, google compiz logs out consistantlu on ubuntu maverick
<Maaz> Kilos: Wow! Google couldn't find anything
<Kilos> i dont even know what compiz does
<Kilos> maybe there is a gnome expert here that can help
<Kilos> Maaz, google how to stop compiz logging out on maverick
<Maaz> Kilos: "PPA! | be careful, he might break your display" http://smspillaz.wordpress.com/2010/11/11/ppa/ :: "Ubuntu Maverick Installation Guide - cchtml.com" http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Maverick_Installation_Guide :: "[SOLVED] Maverick Gnome Sort of Locks Up - Ubuntu Forums" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613146 :: "11.04 - How do I install the latest version of GNOME 3? - Ask ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/22946/h
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> confluency, do you have an idea on how to block compiz logging langjan out please?
<Kilos> there must be settings or configuration somewhere
<Kilos> when here jan you first have to type in maaz but in his dialogue window you start with google
<Langjan> Meantime I have disabled all the compiz options, hope that helps! Like having a Porsche with no fuel...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what does compiz do. i see it is installed here
<Langjan> It has done nothing for me except to cause hassles
<Kilos> maybe compiz got hurt with the last episode Langjan 
<Kilos> try sudo aptitude reinstall compiz
<Langjan> I was hoping but no luck - lamga
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Frankly I would rathr remove it
<Kilos> does everything work without it
<Kilos> then you can sudo aptitude purge compiz
<Kilos> but i dont know what it will affect
<Kilos> i go see in synaptic what compiz is
<Langjan> yes, as I said it did nothing for me, i don't even know why I installed it - oh yes, it was when we were trying to get my desktop switcher to react to drag and drop, I now know that I need to go to basic graphics to do that. Crazy 
<Kilos> oh visual affects
<Kilos> my compiz installed with ubuntu. i didnt install
<Kilos> 7 packages
<Langjan> to purge or to reinstall, that is the question (soos Willie Wikkelspies gese het) 
<Kilos> but if your system worked without it then do sudo aptitude purge compiz
<Kilos> lmga
<Kilos> well purge it and if not happy the sudo aptitude install compiz
<Kilos> reinstall works only if the package is already there
<Langjan> ok will do, thanx
<Kilos> good luck
<Kilos> hey Langjan 
<Kilos> there is a compiz channel
<Kilos> they should know how to help you
<Kilos> type in here /j #compiz
<Langjan> mine is already washing down that channel
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> i dunno where all the gnome guys are
<Kilos> kbmonkey, is jy op gnome
<confluency> Kilos, Langjan: I don't use Compiz; sorry.
<Kilos> ty confluency 
<Langjan> something else, since 10.10 my open office is taking forever to open, in spite of all the tweaks that used to work. Any suggestions?  
<confluency> Langjan: if you don't mind removing it entirely, have you just tried disabling it?
 * confluency scrolls up
<Langjan> confluency, neither do I (from now on)...thanks
<confluency> Compiz is a compositing manager; it's just there for prettiness.  You can disable it without breaking anything; whenever I use Gnome I usually do.
<confluency> If you go to the appearance configuration, the last tab is something like "desktop effects".
<Langjan> kilos, I have run the purge command but compiz still shows on my system? 
<confluency> You can choose "none", "some" or "lots".  Choosing none will disable compiz.
<confluency> You shouldn't need to uninstall stuff!
<confluency> Langjan: I think in Maverick Compiz is what makes the workspace switcher drag and drop stop working (unless you set up something in compiz).
<Kilos> oh my. purge normally cleans up
<confluency> Langjan: what do you mean by "shows on your system"?
<confluency> What exactly did you do?
<Langjan> OK so I have unticked all the options in compiz and I have run the purge command (it does not seem to like going away!) so I will see what happens 
<confluency> Where did you untick the options?
<confluency> Did you try just disabling compiz?
<Langjan> By shows on the system I mean if I go system/preferences compiz settings manager shows, that is where I unticked the options 
<confluency> And what was the purge command you tried?
<confluency> And what does dpkg -l | grep compiz say?
<confluency> Like I said; you shouldn't need to uninstall anything.  You can disable compiz completely in the appearance dialog.
<confluency> Did you try doing that?
<Langjan> I ran sudo aptitude purge compiz
<Langjan> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<Langjan> | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<Langjan> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<Langjan> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<Langjan> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<Langjan> un  compiz         <none>         (no description available)
<confluency> OK, so you probably uninstalled some part of compiz and not the rest.  There are several compiz packages.
<Langjan> ii  grep           2.6.3-3        GNU grep, egrep and fgrep
<Langjan> No packages found matching /.
<confluency> I think you forgot the | there.
<confluency> Did you try disabling compiz?
<Langjan> I did /, where do I find the vertical stripe? 
<Langjan> How do I disable compiz?
<Kilos> Langjan, just copy and paste the commands
<confluency> <confluency> If you go to the appearance configuration, the last tab is something like "desktop effects".
<confluency> <confluency> You can choose "none", "some" or "lots".  Choosing none will disable compiz.
<Langjan> For some reason it will not copy and paste...
<confluency> The pipe (|) should be on the same key as \.  So hold down shift.
<Kilos> control c will copy
<confluency> Forget the dpkg command; you uninstalled the compiz package and not the handful of compiz-related packages, which id probably why you still have random bits of compiz.
<confluency> I suggest selecting to copy and middle-clicking to paste; ctrl-c means "cancel" in some terminals so ctrl-c and ctrl-v don't always work.
<confluency> I suggest that you either reinstall the compiz package or find all the compiz-related packages too and uninstall all of them, so you don't have *half* a compiz install.
<confluency> You shouldn't need to uninstall compiz; you can just disable it.
 * nuvolari learned not to mess around with X too much
<Langjan> ok thanks, I will see what happens now, hopefully the problem is solved 
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> my synaqptic shows compiz installed but i dont see compiz anything in system preferences
<Langjan> http://pastebin.com/bhWzmekn
<Langjan> you probably need to install the settings manager from the options
<Kilos> nuvolari, do you use compiz?
<Langjan> which is what I need to reverse to not see the settings...
<Kilos> lol. mine is working so i leave well enough alone
<Kilos> well display works fine without seeing compiz in prefs
<Kilos> old saying. dont fix what isnt broken
<Langjan> leave well enough alone
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> but you dont have the choice
<Kilos> it must be a little thing if it worked before
<Kilos> oh no. you installed it to fix the desktop thing hey
<nuvolari> Kilos: I do oom, well, I think I do
<nuvolari> I use what's default
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos, no i'm not on gnome
<nuvolari> and whatever openbox runs
<nuvolari> (xcompizmr?)
<Kilos> yeah my default added compiz without the settings option
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey 
<Langjan> kilos, you get the settings option by selecting it in main menu
<Kilos> i not gonna fiddle. mine is working without settings visible
<Kilos> ek bangjan
<nuvolari> heh
<nuvolari> eerder as dooie jan of jammerjan
<Kilos> lmga
<Kilos> is you system working with it killed now Langjan 
<Langjan> ok but you have the settings option you are just not showing it - gogga maak vir baba bang!
<kbmonkey> i suspect if you try remove compiz, it will also try remove ubuntu-desktop, that wont be too good
<Kilos> ha ha
<Kilos> eina ja kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> best to leave it turned off for now, get to know the system first :)
<Langjan> veryting is working normally kilos, except that hopefully it will not log me out when I go to dinner
<Kilos> good lets hope
<Kilos> otherwise we go beg the compiz peeps for help
<Langjan> the only thing not working is desktop extra effects, which I don't need
<Kilos> Langjan, the other office prob you can try sudo aptitude reinstall those packages
<Langjan> what packages?
<Kilos> most likely will download a few k to get things right again
<kbmonkey> say that just ticked something in my head -- if compiz logs you off randomly, you should check the log ving a Porsche with no fuel... i think?
<Kilos> methinks openoffice but i not sure
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> lol kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> i say this because compiz uses your graphics. that uses more power, and makes more heat. my gfx card starts humming core if its in use
<kbmonkey> so that said, it may be an overheating or underpowering issue too
<Kilos> Langjan, open system admin synaptic package manager
<Kilos> in the top little window type in
<kbmonkey> i seen some crazy strange problems from underpowered machine, stuff you would never ever expect
<nuvolari> bah. anyone with a google music account?
<kbmonkey> google...music?
<kbmonkey> wow hulle mors nie tyd nie
<Kilos> office
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: since may
<nuvolari> only available on linux now
<nuvolari> and only in the US :'(
<Kilos> Langjan, openoffice
<Kilos> then you can see if the packages got - in or not
<kbmonkey> ooO is known to take a while some times ;P
<Langjan> ok am running oo reinstall
<kbmonkey> Abiword is tiny, but only word processor. opens all the files open office writer does
<Kilos> hehe i have only used office to open a ppview file\otherwise i dunno what its here for
 * nuvolari suffers from withdrawal fsymptoms
<kbmonkey> he he. if I want to write, I use text files :p
<Kilos> lol from what nuvolari 
<nuvolari> rgh. lag.
 * nuvolari gets a dictionary
<Kilos> rgh?
<nuvolari> (withdrawal symptom) any physical or psychological disturbance (as sweating or depression) experienced by a drug addict when deprived of the drug. 
<kbmonkey> oh dear
<kbmonkey> Maaz, administer medicine
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Excuse me?
<Kilos> ah you a druggy with no merchant near
<kbmonkey> hmm, what's this duel mode in Maaz
<nuvolari> Kilos:I need a drug I never had before
<kbmonkey> Maaz, define Maaz 
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Maaz, wood; wooden
<kbmonkey> :p
<nuvolari> Maaz: define llama
<Maaz> nuvolari: Llama \Lla"ma\, n. [Peruv.] 1. (Zool.) A South American ruminant ({Auchenia llama}), allied to the camels, but much smaller and without a hump. It is supposed to be a domesticated variety of the guanaco. It was formerly much used as a beast of burden in the Andes, and is also kept on some ranches in the United States. [1913 Webster]  2. The fleece of the llama[1], a fine, soft wool-like hair. [PJC], llama n 1: wild or domesticated
<nuvolari> o.O
<nuvolari> one line?
<nuvolari> ok, I'm off
<nuvolari> cheerz
<kbmonkey> ciao nuvolari 
<kbmonkey> o/
<kbmonkey> \o
<Kilos> cheers nuvolari 
<Kilos> lo nlsthzn 
<Kilos> kbmonkey,  you dunno
<Kilos> you can fight a duel with maaz
<Kilos> i dunno how but watched others before
<nlsthzn> Hey uncle Kilos :)
<kbmonkey> ah, should we try?
<kbmonkey> Maaz, I duel kilos to a duel
<Maaz> kbmonkey: What?
<kbmonkey> oops
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> challenge
<kbmonkey> Maaz, I challenge kilos to a duel
<Maaz> kilos: The gauntlet has been thrown at your feet. Do you accept?
<Kilos> Maaz, accept
<Maaz> kbmonkey, Kilos: The duel shall begin on the stroke of 17:27:00 SAST (in 47 seconds). You may clean your pistols.
<kbmonkey> lol
<Kilos> no fair i dunno what to do man
<kbmonkey> Maaz, draw my sword
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Did I say go yet?
<kbmonkey> jpffft
<Kilos> hehe
 * kbmonkey cleans gibs of sword
<Maaz> kbmonkey, Kilos: ready ... aim ... fire!
<kbmonkey> Maaz, shoot
<Maaz> kbmonkey: *blink*
<kbmonkey> err
<Kilos> Maaz, fire
<Maaz> TRAGEDY: Kilos shoots before drawing his weapon. Luckily, it was only a flesh wound
<Maaz> VICTORY: Kilos bleeds to death
<kbmonkey> haha
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> oh my!
<Kilos> Maaz, draw
<Maaz> Kilos: You may only draw a weapon on the field of honour
<kbmonkey> so that's what duel does. 
<Kilos> Maaz, announce invites to kilos funeral
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! invites to kilos funeral
<kbmonkey> I'll bring the sugar, Maaz you have the koffie
<kbmonkey> Maaz, announce and bring your own cups!
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! and bring your own cups
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> doesnt aptitude purge remove all dependancies as well
<kbmonkey> im not sure
<kbmonkey> no, it removes config and data too
<Langjan> kilos, before you drift off, I have re-run open office from synapticpmgr and checked the "run faster" tweaks, but it still takes about 20 seconds to open a document...
<Kilos> oh my
<kbmonkey> are these just word documents Langjan ?
<Langjan> correct
<kbmonkey> try abiword, see if that is faster.
<Langjan> what is abiword? Find in applications?
<kbmonkey> its a light weight word processor that can do whatever OO writer does
<Kilos> my documents open with gedit
<Langjan> thanks will try abiword
<Kilos> oh thats not installed by default anymore
<kbmonkey> you will have to install abiword. by itself its 1.5 megabyte, its pretty tiny.
<Kilos> Langjan, are they fancy documents
<Kilos> or just text
<Langjan> no kilos, just text
<Kilos> then sudo aptitude install gedit
<Kilos> then you can right click and open with gedit
<Kilos> or set then to open with gedit with a double click
<Langjan> I do use gedit but it is very basic
<Kilos> text is basic
<Kilos> i not an office person so dunjno
<Kilos> dunno either
<Langjan> will try abiword, but cannot understand why Open Office has to be slow on 10.10 when it ran perfectly on 10.04.
<Kilos> ok we ask maaz
<Langjan> I need some extras like fonts, Afrikaans symbols etc
<Kilos> Maaz, google why openoffice opens files so slow on maverick
<Maaz> Kilos: "[ubuntu] OpenOffice Open/Save extrmely slow - Page 5 - Ubuntu Forums" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1512422&page=5 :: "How to install Oracle's OpenOffice.org 3.3.0 RC in ubuntu ..." http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/1263-oracles-openofficeorg-330-is-released-with-installation-instructions-for-ubuntu-fedora-centos-debian-linuxmint :: "Bug 112546 – Long load/save times in Ubuntu 10.04 - OpenOffice.org" http://openoff
<Kilos> thats the prob then. you need kantoor
<Kilos> oop kantoor
<Kilos> lmga skuus man
<kbmonkey> OO got acquired by oracle, I think all new distros using LibreOffice now instead
<tumbleweed> the distros "forked" (maintained a patchset for) OO ages ago. When LO arrived, they switched to that
<tumbleweed> it would be nice if LO could merge back into OO, but licencing incompatibilities may make that impossible
<kbmonkey> Snowflake's chance in hell LO would merge back into OO. Oracle is a devil amongst FOSS now
<kbmonkey> strange to see it, but people miss Sun :)
<tumbleweed> OO is moving to apache.org. I think oracle couldn't care less about it any more
<kbmonkey> so they just jumped in to cause a stir, and then f****ed off again. wow, talk about tactless
<kbmonkey> sorry. they upset me >_>
<Kilos> lol
<tumbleweed> well, they bought sun, and that included openoffice. I don't know if they wanted it (and were upset by LO) or not, but AFAIK most of the people the had working on it have been laid off.
<kbmonkey> I guess in the big business, there will always be casualties :)
<kbmonkey> glad I got out of the big business environment, I wouldn't want to live like that. 
<kbmonkey> gimme a farm to grow my own electrons and shell scripts and I'm happy
<Kilos> uh oh jan crashed
<Kilos> hi Kerbero 
<tumbleweed> 18:48 < jono> folks, Mark Shuttleworth is doing a quick Q+A in #ubuntu-classroom on Freenode - ask questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat - go and ask him your questions!
<Kilos> you arent there tumbleweed 
<Kilos> is mark - jono
<nlsthzn> ?
<marcog> Kilos: mark is sabdfl
<Kilos> ah ty marcog 
<Kilos> nlsthzn, ^^
<marcog> self-appointed benevolent dictator for life
<nlsthzn> Jono is the community manager and Mark is the top dog :)
<Kilos> can one ask there if the nexy release can be more 3g modem friendly
<Kilos> or if usb-modeswitch can be incorporated on the cd
<tumbleweed> that's not the kind of question that he could usefully answer
<Kilos> oh ty
<tumbleweed> talk to Mathieu Trudel-Lapierre if you are interested in such things
<marcog> that was pretty short and he didn't really say much
<tumbleweed> yup
<nlsthzn> sucks I missed it...
<Kilos> lol
<tumbleweed> there are logs
<tumbleweed> he's also talking at debconf next week, if you want to catch the live video
<Kilos> tumbleweed, where do i contact Mathieu Trudel-Lapierre
<Kilos> im sure we lost quite a few peeps because of 3g not working
<tumbleweed> it works beautifully, just not out the box :/
<tumbleweed> (I'm on 3g now)
<tumbleweed> Kilos: some googling should turn up his e-mail address / irc nick
<Kilos> yes so am i but a newbie gives up if he cant get connected
<tumbleweed> as I understand it, usb-modeswitch is expected to go away at some point
<tumbleweed> (superseded by something else, just can't remember what)
<Kilos> as long as it is installed with the basic ubuntu then its fine
<tumbleweed> cheers
<Kilos> cheers
<Kilos> eish voda sucking again tonight
<Kilos> 1 bar connection
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. see ya morrow
<Langjan> Seems like the way to go is to accept and adapt to libre office or to use abiword. No use kicking against the spines ((is dit reg vir skop teen die dorings?) 
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> someone found a bug in apple batteries that could potentially let a hacker remotely blow them up
<Symmetria> thats pretty funny
<Symmetria> and it could be more than just apple notebooks
<highvoltage> Symmetria: link pls!
<Symmetria> http://blogs.forbes.com/andygreenberg/2011/07/22/apple-laptops-vulnerable-to-hack-that-kills-or-corrupts-batteries/
<Symmetria> heh basically you can take over the firmware of the chip that controls the battery
<Symmetria> and once you have that, lol, you could do some interesting crap
<Symmetria> you gotta wonder though if they can do that to apples how many others can they do it to, my bet, a lot of them
#ubuntu-za 2011-07-23
<tumbleweed> time for us to take part in global jam again http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1011/detail/
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> hi Kerbero 
<Kerbero> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi kilos
<magespawn> i see from my log i was last here a long time ago 
<magespawn> should get in here more often
<Kilos> lol yeah
<magespawn> how is it going this fine saturday?
<Kilos> all well so far ty
<Kilos> have you gone to natty
<magespawn> no my laptop is about 4 years old, but i have got natty running in my internet cafe.
<Kilos> ah. is 4 years old to old for natty then?
<magespawn> maybe i am not sure but when i load it down with programs now it struggles, so do not want to try it to have reinstall later
<kbmonkey> all is good magespawn and yourself?
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos 
<magespawn> hi kbmonkey
<Kilos> hello kbmonkey all well?
<kbmonkey> ja all is good. ate some rusks with koffie.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ouma's
<kbmonkey> yup!
<magespawn> real ouma's or the shop kind?
 * Kilos wonders if maaz has replaced his supply
<Kilos> oh
<kbmonkey> i have some chores
<kbmonkey> the oumas from the shop
<Kilos> i always loved the oumas buttermilk rusks
<kbmonkey> oumas brand
<Kilos> ja man doop n ouma doop n ouma
<kbmonkey> the real ouma not around anymore to make those magical rusks
<Kilos> i saw on the idiot box a while ago there was a whole Ouma's factory on the original farm where she started
<Kilos> maybe i mixed up with Mrs Balls chutney
<magespawn> hey any of the n900 users here today?
<Kilos> hi jpm 
<Kerbero> hi Kilos
<Kerbero> :P
<Kilos> lol hiya Kerbero 
<superfly> magespawn: yo
<Kilos> again
<magespawn> howdy all
<magespawn> superfly you have a n900?
<superfly> magespawn: yes
<magespawn> what os you running?
<superfly> still maemo 5
<jpm> hmm
<magespawn> i see you can dual boot it with android 
<kerbero[pc]> android can't phone
<kerbero[pc]> and i tried meego too
<kerbero[pc]> that can only phone
<magespawn> brb
<kerbero[pc]> so i'm on maego too
<kerbero[pc]> *maemo
<magespawn> http://www.almostlikeeverything.com/mobiles/install-android-gingerbread-nitdroid-nokia-n900/
<magespawn> this is what i found
<kerbero[pc]> at least everything is mostly working in maemo
<kerbero[pc]> let me check
<kerbero[pc]> that tutorial seems correct for dualbooting
<kerbero[pc]> roughly how i did it too
<magespawn> is it worth the work?
<kerbero[pc]> as i said, android is awesome
<kerbero[pc]> it can do everything except for making calls
<kerbero[pc]> and taking photos
<magespawn> i have been wanting to try it
<magespawn> no apps for those?
<kerbero[pc]> uhm
<kerbero[pc]> there are a lot of apps pre installed
<magespawn> is skype or similar available?
<kerbero[pc]> don't think so 
<kerbero[pc]> maybe one can install it later
<magespawn> i see
<kerbero[pc]> http://nitdroid.com/index.php?title=N900
<kerbero[pc]> see that
<magespawn> going
<kerbero[pc]> there is way too much hardware that still does not work
<magespawn> thats a pity
<kerbero[pc]> nice to play with
<kerbero[pc]> but not usable for a phone
<magespawn> maybe i will give it ago then
<magespawn> does the meego allow dual boot?
<kerbero[pc]> you can dualboot maemo+meego
<kerbero[pc]> or maemo+android
<kerbero[pc]> but triplebooting is almost impossible
<kerbero[pc]> because the two setups use different boot loaders
<magespawn> going to try the maemo+android
<magespawn> i want to have a look at android, might be getting a native device later this year.
<magespawn> thanks for help, never quite sure if info on the net is accurate, nice to be confirmed
<magespawn> later all have work to do
<superfly> inetpro: http://blog.saturnlaboratories.co.za/archive/2011/07/23/building-ubuntu-or-kubuntu-natty-package-choqok-11
 * Kilosm just checking if you all ok
<Kilosm> hehe
<Kilosm> maaz cofee on
<Maaz> Kilosm: Huh?
<Kilosm> grrr
<Kilosm> maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilosm!
<Kilosm> lo nlsthzn
<Kilosm> maaz ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilosm
<nlsthzn> Hey Uncle Kilosm ...
<Kilosm> bbl
<Barco> Anyone know what happened to the linuxlab.org project?
<Kilos> evening all of ya
<Barco> Hi Kilos, have you ever of the linuxlab.org project? 
<Kilos> nope Barco 
<Kilos> whats it about
<Barco> I'm looking to help a rural school set up a lab. They source old PC's for terminals and provide for the use.  
<Kilos> ah
<Barco> I'm looking for 486-P2 for the job 
<Barco> most companies send these to e-waste. 
<Kilos> i have a 486 and bits and pieces of a few others
<Kilos> and a p3 i normally use for spare here
<Kilos> but you will need someone that knows hardware and bios to get them going
<Barco> not much of a problem as I have it background. Just a newb in the Linux realm 
<Kilos> ok
<Barco> Been setting up my lab and was thinking about how usefull edubuntu would be for rural schools I've visited as a youth worker 
<Kilos> wwhere are you?
<Barco> I'm in Bloemfontein. you?
<Kilos> pretoria
<Kilos> actually try pc shops that do upgrades for people, they normally got a few old pcs when the upgrade companies
<Barco> Hmm, quite a way off. I'm gonna do that.  
<Kilos> must be lots in bloem
<Barco> quite a few but the larger companies send everything to ewaste. 
<Kilos> or do most peeps there still use the abacus
<Kilos> lol
<Barco> Most are a bit behind Gauteng lol 
<Kilos> just speak to a few i am sure you will find some
<Barco> Financially the Free State is not affluent but we got the meat ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nuvolari, ping
<Barco> I'm gonna give it a shot. 
<Kilos> yeah its worth a try
<Kilos> i actually got started here from a guy that stayed close by that did upgrading for people
<Barco> Might end up buying terminals by the kg lol 
<Kilos> he gave me a lot of bits and pieces to sort through before he dumped them
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> its just hard work sorting what is still good and what not
<Barco> wondering if recyclers will take  a buyback offer befor they melt them ;) 
<Barco> agreed. Might be able to teach some learners to help 
<Kilos> go for it
<Barco> I'll search for a few guys to help locally. 
<Kilos> maybe look in your local papers for guys offering pc repairs
<Kilos> they mostly know each other
<Kilos> and the smaller businesses normally have private guys do pc work for them
<Kilos> then you can just promote ubuntu at the same time
<Barco> sounds good, I'll do that. 
<Kilos> Maaz, where is nuvolari 
<Maaz> Kilos: nuvolari is no Sir :-P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, tell nuvolari Het jy gewen met pa se rekenaar seun?
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto, I'll tell nuvolari on freenode
<Kilos> nlsthzn, you dropped me
<Kilos> heat packages didnt come and we heading for even bigger cold in next few days
<nlsthzn> Kilos: oh... was racking my mind for a second there... it did arrive... it would have been much worst than it is now ;)
<Kilos> hee hee hee
<Kilos> the whole Drakensberg and Lesotho getting snow for the next few days
 * Kilos shivers
<nlsthzn> Nice
<Kilos> eish those dates and camel steaks have addled your brain
<nlsthzn> must be this flu... :'(
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> suffering through night shifts this way is not nice at all...
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> not enough action or what?
<nlsthzn> just feeling very bad
<Kilos> aw
<nlsthzn> well, good luck with the cold... snugle up warm... 
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn  i gonna crash soon too
<Kilos> sleep tight
<nlsthzn> night :)
<Kilos> night everyone still up. sleep tight and warm
<nlsthzn> superfly: just read your blog... chokoq is awesome
<superfly> nlsthzn: cool
<superfly> it is pretty cool, just got some annoying bugs at times
<nlsthzn> superfly: can't add a comment on it cause I don't have an account though...
<superfly> nlsthzn: bug you can register ;-)
<nlsthzn> but chokoq 1.1 has been out for a while... I installed it on openSUSE months ago when I got login issues... 
 * nlsthzn has so many accounts all over the place he can't keep track anymore
<superfly> nlsthzn: yeah, it's been out a while, but there are no updates in Ubuntu/Kubuntu for it
<nlsthzn> superfly: well, the way you explained it on your blog it looks pretty easy to make a package for Ubuntu :)
<superfly> It's not a proper package, but it's a convenient way to keep your system intact while compiling and installing a new version of whatever software it is that you require
#ubuntu-za 2011-07-24
<nlsthzn> my night shift comes to an end... I bit you all a pleasant day... bai
<Kilos> morning everyone
<sakhi> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> lol just in time sakhi nearly afternoon
<Kilos> nag apie
<Kilos> evening superfly  and others
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> dis bietjie vroeg
<Kilos> skuus man
<Kilos> as die son sak dan verdwyn die apie
 * nlsthzn waves
 * Kilos waves at the ahabs
<Kilos> how are you feeling nlsthzn 
<Kilos> apart from with your hands
<nlsthzn> Kilos: :) Better than yesterday (which was better than the night before...) seems my current arsenal of medication is working... thanks for asking ...
<nlsthzn> And over their in Eskimo land?
<Kilos> hehe still wrapped up in the fur skins and huddled next to the fire in the igloo
<Kilos> you get flu every 2 weeks seems like
<Kilos> take 2000 mg vit c daily
<nlsthzn> Kilos: not that bad... was a few months ago and I actually got over it in a day... the others around me where bed ridden for a week... even now... I am getting over what ever this flu is much quicker than the other saffas with me :)
<nlsthzn> but thanks for the advice
<Kilos> oh well if others are battling more then you arent doing too bad
<nlsthzn> only luxury others seem to have over me is they stay home and rest... seems working it out is the fastest :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> maybe even sweating it out will work. cup of hot run and 2 grandpas and under the blankets till you can swim out\
<Kilos> hehe\
<nlsthzn> that is why I loved Benylin 4flu... that stuff was potent (but due to it having alcohol in it you won't get it here in the pharmacies)
<Kilos> oh ya
<superfly> hiya Kilos
<Kilos> all well there superfly ?
<superfly> Kilos: yes thanks
<Kilos> scar[w], is the [W] for work
<Barco> How do I stop standby mode with the login screen on ubuntu desktops. I'm in a low security enviroment and frequent re-login gets frustrating. 
 * Symmetria is happy :P I think malema is finally completely screwed
<Kilos> lol why
<Symmetria> www.citypress.co.za
<Symmetria> and afriforumn is now filing corruption charges against him
<Symmetria> and lets face it, zuma gonna throw him under the bus because zuma doesnt wanna go against him in next elections
<Kilos> he has too much backing and support
<Symmetria> actually I disagree with that, he has a fairly small support base other htna amoung one segment 
<Kilos> well lets hope. because he is trouble with a capital T
<nlsthzn> http://www.selfcontrolfreak.com/slaan.html touch his nose
<superfly> Maaz: tell Barco try disabling the screen saver, or looking in the screen saver configuration? KDE has a setting like that, I would presume Gnome does too.
<Maaz> superfly: Got it, I'll tell Barco on freenode
<Symmetria> Breaking News: Amy Winehouse has been confirmed as still alive, forensics went to draw a line around her body and she sprung up and tried to snort it.
<Symmetria> LOL
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> :p the amy winehouse jokes crack me up
 * Symmetria snickers
<Symmetria>  well, we lost michael jackson and amy winehouse recently, only difference is that amy went back to black :P
<nlsthzn> *sigh*
<Kilos> sleep warm all of ya
<Kilos> see ya morrow if the sun shines hot
<nlsthzn> Kilos: night
<Kerbero> Symmetria: you here?
<Kerbero> does tenet have a WSUS server?
<drubin> Maaz: google for wsus server
<Maaz> drubin: "Windows Server Update Services Home" http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/windowsserver/bb332157 :: "Install the WSUS Server" http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc708515(v=ws.10).aspx :: "Configure the WSUS Server" http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc708446(v=ws.10).aspx :: "Windows Server Update Services - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Server_Update_Services :: "wsus - What I
<Kerbero> ai drubin
<drubin> Kerbero: I didn't know what it was, now I wish I didn't google it.
<Kerbero> lol
<Kerbero> wsus is the devil
<Kerbero> if i understand it correctly, you can only use one server at a time
<Kerbero> either your own, or microsoft's
#ubuntu-za 2012-07-16
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> fp
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday wb
<maiatoday> hi kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, shorten http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-06-18-17-30-01.txt
<Maaz> Kilos: That reduces to: http://is.gd/uQCZT9
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<Kilos> yo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> gaan dit goed vanoggend?
<Kilos> begin met n kop klappe maar beter nou en daar?
<Kilos> hiya superfly have a good day and dont get too tired
<charl> good morning
<Kilos> hi charl 
<superfly> hi Kilos, thanks.
 * superfly shoots off to spend the day plugging and unplugging batteries
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> what batteries
 * Kilos thinks back 44 years to doing the standby batteries for the PTA telex exchange
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<Tonberry> hallo
<Kilos> morning SmilyBorg 
<Kilos> hi inetpro ML done
<SmilyBorg> Morning
<inetpro> Kilos: well done, thanks
<Kilos> yw inetpro 
<Kilos> hi not_found zeref 
<Kilos> if zeref is not_found then who is the lost soul
<not_found> morning uncle Kilos 
<not_found> anyone here have a Galaxy S3?
<Kilos> wow you guys are talkative today
<not_found> :p
<Kilos> you at work not_found ?
<not_found> nope uncle Kilos ... still have a few days off
<Kilos> so what you doing?
<not_found> at the moment nothing uncle Kilos ... got up way to late in the day so I am ruined for the remainder... can
<not_found> can
<not_found> can't focus on anything
<not_found> :p
<Kilos> eish
<not_found> just made a forum avatar that I won't be using, but it is nice :)
<Kilos> show
<not_found> I didn't make the picture, I just edited it out of another pic and made the background transparent etc - https://dl.dropbox.com/u/13877196/avatar%20-%20I%20want%20to%20be%20the%20guy.png
<Kilos> thats an ugly thing man
<not_found> lol
<not_found> well, the game from which it comes is the ugly thing... specially made for you to loose
<Kilos> haha arent all games like that
<not_found> not on purpuse like this one :
<not_found> :p
<not_found> spelling todays is the badnesss
<Kilos> ya man, sis plays AOE2 everyday and complains how come when she is still mining to get bucks the enemy has castles already
<not_found> :)
<not_found> best to do is get lots of priests and just steal there army for yourself, problem solved
 * not_found goes back to killing stuff
<not_found> bbl
<Kilos> k
<not_found> that was fun(ish)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hi jay
<Kilos> hi jaysen 
<jaysen> hi Kilos!
<jaysen> Kilos, any opinions re SA hosting services?
<magespawn> howdy
<Kilos> hiya magespawn 
<Kilos> jaysen, we gonna keep things as they are
<magespawn> whats up today , Kilos?
<Kilos> not much magespawn very quiet here
<jaysen> i don't follow Kilos .. I'm looking for SA hosting for myself
<Kilos> oh i see jaysen 
<Kilos> the guys found some places last night
<Kilos> R250 a month or something
<Kilos> you missed our discussions about hosting jaysen  so caught me off gaurd
<jaysen> ah. i see :)
<Kilos> jaysen, this came up last night thrust is about  R70 a month for a small VPS
<magespawn> did they say how big it is Kilos?
<Kilos> nope mage just said small server
<Kilos> i think
<jaysen> k. that sounds a bit too good doesn't it?
<Kilos> that was bakuman 
<Kilos> Maaz, google thrust hosting
<Maaz> Kilos: "Thrust VPS / Damn VPS LA down? - Web Hosting Talk" http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=984174 :: "Thrust::VPS | Cranking it to 11" http://www.thrustvps.com/ :: "QuickStartGuide - thrust - A brief tutorial for new Thrust developers ..." http://code.google.com/p/thrust/wiki/QuickStartGuide :: "thrust - Frequently Asked Questions - Google Code" http://code.google.com/p/thrust/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions :: "thrust-graph - 
<magespawn> that does not look too bad.
<bakuman> Kilos, jaysen: https://clients.thrustvps.com/cart.php?gid=2
<bakuman> 512MB RAM, 512MB Swap
<bakuman> 15GB Disk Space, 1TB Transfer, 1 IP
<jaysen> ty bakuman. checking now
<magespawn> I have never used VPS services before but that seems quite cheap, is it?
<Kilos> is that the 70 bucks one bakuman 
<Kilos> magespawn, you got nuff pcs make up your own server
<Kilos> oh you have hey
<jaysen> btw, does anyone think its worth going local to avoid the 200ms roundtrip to uk? say, on a medium drupal site
<bakuman> Yes Kilos $7.95 USD Monthly
<magespawn> thats not the problem, the problem is the connection to the net, mine is not the most stable.
<Kilos> ty for coming in bakuman 
<bakuman> that why i have one, stable internet for the site
<Kilos> magespawn, you using mweb or who?
<bakuman> (and free bbc shows)
<magespawn> yup
<magespawn> but it is a combination of telkom and eskom that are the main problems
<bakuman> Kerbero if you pay for the whole yea, you also basically get 2 months for free
<Kilos> magespawn, is there a way to see where the instability lies and try sort it
<Kilos> oh ya power probs suck
<Kilos> i gonna be off tomorrow and thursday
<magespawn> I can use a ups for eskom but there is not much I can do about telkom unless I use something like satellite or 3G as a safety net.
<jaysen> speaking of which. i just heard power in this building is going down in 10m - but its a local to the building thing
<jaysen> bye world
<Kilos> magespawn, when you ask telkom if they can improve the connection what is the reply
<Kilos> cheers jay
<magespawn> never bothered to ask
<magespawn> as a side note on thrust, it is cheaper to pay for the hosting GBP than USD
<Kilos> worth a try magespawn 
<Kilos> they might even put fibre cable in for you
<magespawn> hah I am still waiting for the line upgrade that is supposed to happen
<Kilos> hehe sa motto hurry up and take your time
 * Kilos goes to fetch sheep
<inetpro> hmm... Kilos the modern shepherd?
<Kilos> haha mock
<inetpro> lol
 * nuvolari would try "curl sheep"
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> whats that nuvolari ?
<Kilos> hi amanica 
<nuvolari> Kilos: heh, I was thinking of herding your virtual sheep using curl
<nuvolari> like wget
<Kilos> lol they not virtual man
<Kilos> they are chops onna hoof
<nuvolari> virtual sheep would just be easier to herd, and replace if you forget to feed them :P
<Kilos> lol yeah but what do they taste like
<nuvolari> like virtual sheep of course
<Kilos> rofl
<inetpro> nuvolari: I see you are ready for the meeting in an hour and a half?
<Kilos> hey inetpro im sure hilton gibson has been here, do you member his nick
<nuvolari> whut? what meeting?:O I don't know about a meeting!
<Kilos> he came and helped langjan a few months back i think
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> yeah, I'm ready
<nuvolari> if vodacom is letting me
 * Kilos throws bricks at nuvolari 
<nuvolari> eina oom Kilos !
<nuvolari> wat is dit voor?
<Kilos> haha onthou jy nou mooi van meeting
<Kilos> moenie dink ek tweet and epos verniet
<inetpro> nuvolari: eish!
<Kilos> virniet
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> daai ding
<inetpro> I also hope that the connection will be stable
<inetpro> nuvolari: you should move your desk and modem to a spot with a better connection
<Kilos> yeah these stupid 3g thingies cant see through walls
<Kilos> windows are fine
<nuvolari> my vodacom connection is like a woman: talk too much when you don't listen, but when you need to talk to her she's unavailable :P
 * nuvolari might just get a couple of bricks inna face :-P
<Trixar_za> Sounds like a woman to me
<inetpro> Kilos: remember you can get a nice text version of the Agenda with elinks
<inetpro> elinks -dump -no-numbering -no-references http://bit.ly/KgdIo7
<inetpro> I guess we can now remove point 7. More to be added above this line
<nuvolari> eek, I need to get something in my tummy before I attempt anything
<inetpro> anybody has anything else to add?
<nuvolari> inetpro: yeah, I think the list is ok, there's already a lot of items
<nuvolari> rather let us get through everything this time
<inetpro> nuvolari: np, it was a rather quiet month IMHO
<inetpro> apart from the fact that we had Kilos for much longer periods, oh and apart from sflr updating a few things on the website
<Kilos> ty inetpro that lekker
 * nuvolari ponders
<nuvolari> coffee or wine?
<Kilos> hey
<Kilos> is jy n wynvlieg
<nuvolari> Maaz: wine please
<Maaz> nuvolari: Go get it yourself!
<Kilos> sies man
<nuvolari> :-/
<nuvolari> watse sies oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> wyn?
<nuvolari> wyn is nie sies nie
<Kilos> sies
<nuvolari> sies is sies
<nuvolari> nie wyn nie
<Kilos> sies
<Kilos> wyn is vir ou mense wat nie mooi kos kan proe nie dan slik hulle wyn en dan vat die lekker kos daai sleg smaak weg
<nuvolari> gmf :-/
<nuvolari> is nie so nie
<Kilos> gmf?
<nuvolari> gmf!
<nuvolari> nie 'n akroniem nie
<nuvolari> probeer dit uitspreek oom
<Kilos> wat is gmf!
<Kilos> grrr
<nuvolari> nee, nie grr nie
<nuvolari> gmf
<Kilos> hahah
<nuvolari> spreek dit 'gimf' uit
<nuvolari> amper
<Trixar_za> Webcomics are pretty educational. I just learned that nutmeg, in large quantities, can actually poison you.
<Tonberry> so can just about every other substance in the universe
<nuvolari> wine too?
<nuvolari> :P
<Trixar_za> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nutmeg#Psychoactivity_and_toxicity
<nuvolari> so pshyco's live off nutmeg?
<Trixar_za> No, and the modern term is sociopath
<Trixar_za> :P
<nuvolari> keer vir my! ek gaan vodacom aan sy groot toon ophang!
<nuvolari> nou weer met hulle gemors begin
<inetpro> nuvolari: wat's fout?
<nuvolari> ek tik nog en dan net ewe skielik is daar niks lewe nie
<nuvolari> dan hoes en proes my liggie 
<inetpro> we have just less than an hour left before our meeting starts 
<Kilos> nuvolari, gaan tweet vir Vodacom111
<Kilos> hy roer hulle bietjie
<nuvolari> was besig om die minutes te lees
<nuvolari> en wou lol @ plustwo 
<inetpro> nuvolari: I made some quick crib notes for us at https://etherpad.mozilla.org/UncxD9h1iF
<magespawn> Howdy all
<nuvolari> howdy magespawn 
<Kilos> evening magespawn 
<magespawn> Hi nuvolari, Kilos
<charl> good evening
<Kilos> hi charl 
<nuvolari> g'evening 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi nuvolari 
<inetpro> charl: you gonna be at the meeting?
<nuvolari> OK, I'm going to make coffee quick
<nuvolari> bbiab
<inetpro> meeting starting in 30 minutes from now
 * inetpro also goes to have a quick dinner
<charl> inetpro: i am actually busy studying for an exam tomorrow morning so i'm not going to be active in the meeting
<charl> i'll check it periodically though during breaks
<kbmonkey> hello!
<Kilos> yo kbmonkey welcome
<Kilos> i gotta go eat quick
<kbmonkey> right'o Kilos 
<kbmonkey> oh lemme check my airtime balance... 
<kbmonkey> hi nuvolari
<Kilos> hi conradvo 
<Kilos> hi HawkiesZA 
<HawkiesZA> Gleetings
<HawkiesZA> What's the happy-haps?
<kbmonkey> hi HawkiesZA, Kilos 
<HawkiesZA> Hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> Maaz, kettle on
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Excuse me?
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<Kilos> whew guys are cutting it fine again
<Kilos> kbmonkey, hows things?
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<superfly> ohi kbmonkey!
<mazal> Evening all
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey and Kilos!
<Kilos> conradvo, wb
<inetpro> meeting starting in about 5 minutes
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<inetpro> nuvolari: you back from dinner?
<kbmonkey> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome kbmonkey
<inetpro> hmm...
 * inetpro hopes that Vodacom will go easy on the man
<Kilos> yeah
 * nuvolari pings
<nuvolari> I'z alive
<kbmonkey> agrees inetpro 
<Kilos> yo nuvolari 
<inetpro> ahh, great!
<nuvolari> g'evening queery 
<Kilos> hi queery 
<queery> hi
<inetpro> nuvolari: can you still edit the document?
<nuvolari> inetpro: affiramtive
<Kilos> methinks steven is sick
<inetpro> ahh... I had lost my connection, working again
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... looks like it as well
<nuvolari> inetpro: you're not in the pad though
<nuvolari> I can't see you
<inetpro> nuvolari: I'm there
<nuvolari> Maaz: start meeting about Monthly IRC Meeting
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<queery> on my phone now, on my way home in a bit wil then be more chatty
<nuvolari> Maaz: I am Johan Mynhardt
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sure
<Kilos> Maaz, welcome
<Maaz> Welcome to tonights meeting everyone
<charl> Maaz: i am Charl van Niekerk
<Maaz> charl: Done
<Kilos> Maaz, I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<queery> maaz i am dewald
<Maaz> queery: Okay
<kbmonkey> thanks for chairing tonight nuvolari :-)
<kbmonkey> Maaz, I am Wesley Werner
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Alrighty
<HawkiesZA> Maaz: I am Gerrit Vermeulen
<Maaz> HawkiesZA: Okay
<inetpro> guys, please allow the chairperson to speak before you just jump in
<mazal> Maaz I am Wikus van Dyk
<Maaz> mazal: Yessir
<nuvolari> sure kbmonkey :P almost used to it 
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay
<queery> hay HawkiesZA
<Kilos> come on superfly 
<HawkiesZA> Hey queery 
<kbmonkey> i have all but lost contact with the online world
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Okay
<nuvolari> soo, how is everyone doing? anything noteworthing on new people? I've not been around much, so I don't know all the new people
<magespawn> Maaz I am Greg Eames
<Maaz> magespawn: Alrighty
<superfly> I got my Raspberry Pi today :-D
<kbmonkey> hi magespawn :-)
<nuvolari> superfly: nice!
<kbmonkey> cool superfly !
<nuvolari> hallo Langjan 
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<nuvolari> en ander jan
<HawkiesZA> superfly, Half the Internet is jealous right now
<nuvolari> wie's wie? :P
<Kilos> Langjan, login with maaz
<jan_> Hi you young guys
<inetpro> superfly: did you have to say that out loud?
 * superfly now needs to get a monitor that can actually do HDMI
<superfly> inetpro: :
<magespawn> Hey! kbmonkey! Your alive.
<inetpro> :-)
<superfly> *:-D
<inetpro> good evening everybody
<nuvolari> so, officially welcome everyone
<nuvolari> or did I do that already? :P
<Kilos> jan_,  type in maaz I am Name
<inetpro> thanks for running the show again nuvolari
 * nuvolari pokes Squirm
<nuvolari> you here?
<jan_> maaz, I am langjan
<Maaz> jan_: Righto
<inetpro> nuvolari: the floor is all yoirs
 * kbmonkey tips hat to nuvolari 
<nuvolari> inetpro: my pleasure
<nuvolari> oh dear, I didn't announce the welcome topic :P
<nuvolari> oh well
<inetpro> you can still do it for the sake of the minutes
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic 2. Review previous minutes
<Maaz> Current Topic: 2. Review previous minutes
<nuvolari> ack
<inetpro> oh well...
<nuvolari> too late :P
<inetpro> np
<nuvolari> The last meeting was really energetic
<nuvolari> and lots were discussed
<Kilos> was
<nuvolari> even so that we had to move some of the topics here
<nuvolari> *cough* thanks oom Kilos 
<Kilos> yw
<nuvolari> previous minutes for anyone interested: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-06-18-17-30-01.txt
<inetpro> yikes, that was one hectic meeting
<inetpro> at least for me :-)
<nuvolari> I was happy with the turnout and the attendance
<inetpro> nuvolari: yep, it was great and I think if we keep going at it we'll get better at running the show
<nuvolari> yeah, I think preparation for tonight went a little better, although there's not as much to discuss
<Kilos> nuvopro effort
<inetpro> at least our meetings are now happening on a regular monthly schedule again
<nuvolari> right, so any comments on the previous minutes?
<kbmonkey> the agenda looks good guys :-) wow!
<inetpro> kbmonkey: heh, we been missing you
<inetpro> nuvolari: I have nothing to add
<nuvolari> yeah... where are you lurking kbmonkey ?
<nuvolari> so, next
<kbmonkey> without internet for weeks at a time, lol ;)
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic  3. Administrativia & Announcements
<Maaz> nuvolari: Excuse me?
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> jan_ still here as langjan
<inetpro> hmm...
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic: 3. Administrativia and Announcements
<Maaz> nuvolari: What?
<nuvolari> Maaz: wake up!
<Maaz> nuvolari: What?
<inetpro> nuvolari: one colon to many?
<nuvolari> Maaz topic 3. Administrativia and Announcements
<Maaz> Current Topic: 3. Administrativia and Announcements
<nuvolari> ah
<Kilos> teamwork
<inetpro> and this is where sflr should have been present
<nuvolari> Oom Kilos, have you made any progress on the twitter front?
<inetpro> the guy has put in a lot of effort after the last meeting
<Kilos> twitter @ubuntuza works fine here
<Kilos> and messages get out ok
<nuvolari> Work was a bit hectic so I didn't keep my eye on twitter nearly as much as I normally do
<inetpro> oh yes and
 * inetpro thinks Kilos deserves a round of applause
<nuvolari> +1
 * nuvolari applauds oom Kilos for his awesome involvement
<Kilos> not_found, wb login
<nuvolari> welcome not_found 
 * not_found is late for meeting... sorry
<nuvolari> you are just in time for the meeting
 * Kilos bows
<not_found> ah :)
<nuvolari> not_found: you still need to ID to maaz
<kbmonkey> hello not_found :)
<not_found> Maaz, I am Neil Oosthuizen
<Maaz> not_found: Sure
 * not_found can't remember :/
<mazal> Did you guys announce the twitter via mail list ? Don't recall
 * nuvolari scans his mail
<inetpro> mazal: yes
<mazal> k
<inetpro> but for those who have not seen it, it's at https://twitter.com/ubuntuza
<Trixar_za> er, I'm in the middle of a meeting? Oo
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<nuvolari> does anyone know what happened to the guy complaining about his photo metadata and the Nautilus tab that disappeared?
<inetpro> oh and I also started a page on G+
<nuvolari> Trixar_za: yeah :P
<nuvolari> Trixar_za: you're welcome to join and ID to Maaz  still
<Trixar_za> Nah, I'm not even an Ubuntu user :P
<inetpro> but we'll mainly use the twitter account for comms
<nuvolari> what changed on the website?
<Kilos> Trixar_za, no matter
<Trixar_za> I just idle here because you and Squirm idle here
<inetpro> G+ for reference, etc
<nuvolari> Trixar_za: shh, we won't tell if you don't
<Trixar_za> lol, Squirm uses Debian and you use Arch, so I'm not that weird
<inetpro> https://plus.google.com/b/112877206374340387802/112877206374340387802/posts
<inetpro> nuvolari: I think it was mainly nitty gritty minor stuff on the backend
 * nuvolari didn't know about the g+ page :O
<inetpro> nothing really to show off
<nuvolari> and also under this topic, the distributions
<inetpro> nuvolari: ?
<nuvolari> I've seen that the discs were sent out?
<inetpro> nice
<nuvolari> inetpro: the ubuntu CD's
<nuvolari> where's meester_arend?
<nuvolari> he said he'll take some to Upington I think
<inetpro> and maia?
<Kilos> he said hed try but no promises
 * Trixar_za makes some notes. This is actually a pretty efficient way to run a linux based community
 * inetpro thinks maia also deserves a big thank you for all her efforts
<not_found> +1
<nuvolari> +1
<magespawn> +1
<Kilos> maia is a star
<Langjan> +1
<Kilos> just very busy
<nuvolari> maaz agreed maiatoday needs a big thank you from us all
<Maaz> Agreed: maiatoday needs a big thank you from us all
<Kilos> +1
<Langjan> +1
<nuvolari> wb queery 
<nuvolari> er, queery1985 
<magespawn> inetpro what is g+ page called?
<nuvolari> I don't have anything to announce
<nuvolari> magespawn: ubuntu-za
<magespawn> Ty
<Queery1985> hmm
<inetpro> magespawn: google plus
<inetpro> :-)
 * nuvolari thinks inetpro read that question wrong :P
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> np hes tired
<inetpro> thanks Kilos
<nuvolari> ready for the next topic?
<inetpro> anything else nuvolari?
<Kilos> we need to thank inetpro for all his effort as well
<nuvolari> yes, definitely!
<inetpro> Kilos: heh!
<Kilos> and all the help he gives me
<queery1985> maaz i am queery
<Maaz> queery1985: Sure
<nuvolari> Thanks everyone that helps with the other admin stuff. inetpro for the agenda and keeping all the links together
<Kilos> queery1985, logins are supposed to be full name not nicks
<inetpro> nuvolari, Kilosyou're welcome
<nuvolari> Maaz minutes so far
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-07-16-17-30-21.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-07-16-17-30-21.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-07-16-17-30-21.html
<queery1985> i identified with my previous nick
<Kilos> you forgiven sorry
<Kilos> im slow
<queery1985> now i identified to that nick so there is a ref
<queery1985> bloddy nickserv...
<nuvolari> ok, moving on
<nuvolari> maaz topic topic 4. Team Reporting
<Maaz> Current Topic: topic 4. Team Reporting
<nuvolari> I don't know who else feels like I do, but this is a daunting task
<nuvolari> maybe not that much work, but just getting to it is the hard part
<Kilos> you doing well nuvolari 
<Kilos> less heli
<nuvolari> nee oom!
<not_found> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> I'm a heli addict
<not_found> awesome hobby
<nuvolari> good addiction
<Kilos> tough ubuntu-za comes first
<nuvolari> wb magespawn 
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> Ty
<not_found> Like someone once wrote: "It's only an operating system." :p
<nuvolari> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/TeamReporting
<queery1985> team up and build a ubuntu heli control station and publish it on the report
<inetpro> once again I'm willing to help anybody go through the motions of doing the reporting
<nuvolari> those are the guidelines for team reporting
 * not_found saves link, thanks
<nuvolari> queery1985: good idea! maybe we can paint an ubuntu canopy
<inetpro> we just need a volunteer willing to learn, though the guidelines are also very easy to follow
<queery1985> cool
<inetpro> any volunteers?
<Kilos> queery1985, 
 * not_found is willing to learn as he needs to do this doe #ubuntu-ae too
<not_found> *for
<nuvolari> maybe we should put that out onto the mailing list as well
<nuvolari> not_found: cool, can I add an agree statement?
<Kilos> not_found, that would be nice
 * queery1985 looks at the heap of work waiting already
<nuvolari> under your name?
<inetpro> not_found: great, so please stick around after the meeting or tomorrow
<not_found> nuvolari, sounds painful, but sure ;)
<not_found> np
<magespawn> A central email to sedn activities would be good.
<nuvolari> yeah, I know...
<queery1985> how about a google doc so a few of us can do it
<nuvolari> it's like the love child nobody want's to talk about
<nuvolari> +1
<magespawn> Good idea
<inetpro> ok let's discuss the details later
<queery1985> so central email addy and then 2 or 3 of us work on it in a google doc
<queery1985> ok
<nuvolari> Maaz agreed Neil to run with the start of team reporting
<Maaz> Agreed: Neil to run with the start of team reporting
<nuvolari> maaz agreed use a shared googledocs doc for the reporting
<Maaz> Agreed: use a shared googledocs doc for the reporting
<not_found> The cloud is patient...
<superfly> you could also use one of the EtherPad sites
<inetpro> nuvolari: we have 23 minutes to go 
<kbmonkey> is etherpad lighter-weight than google docs?
<superfly> yes
<inetpro> kbmonkey: much lighter, text only
<queery1985>  can you add pics?
 * kbmonkey imagines multi shared todo.txt
<inetpro> kbmonkey: see https://etherpad.mozilla.org/
<not_found> boring... rich text or nothing
<nuvolari> ok, moving on...
<queery1985> we have to add pics....
<inetpro> that is just one example of a etherpad instance
<nuvolari> maaz topic topic 5. Events
<Maaz> Current Topic: topic 5. Events
<queery1985> i need to organise one again
<queery1985> havnt had time
<superfly> queery1985: no, you can't add pics, I'm afraid
<nuvolari> Was there any events that I missed?
<nuvolari> or that anyone knows about?
<nuvolari> it was a quiet month
<Kilos> were
<queery1985> hawkiesza? you know of any
<nuvolari> ag jinne oom Kilos... :P maar dankie
<Kilos> anytime
<inetpro> was a quiet month with regards to events yes, otherwise busy in this channel
<inetpro> thanks to Kilos, sflr and others
<nuvolari> heh, even pulling me back in
<not_found> +1
<kbmonkey> dont know of any events, sorry
<nuvolari> one can't argue when family is visiting
<inetpro> I think queery1985 should arrange another UH in randburg
<HawkiesZA> queery1985, Sorry, no. Been asking when the next ones are so that we can punt them in LTG
<inetpro> always good to see these things happening
<Kilos> nuvolari, tell them next time come after breakfast bring their own lunch and leave before supper
<nuvolari> lol!
<nuvolari> nee sies oom
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> skuus
<not_found> :D
 * nuvolari skink vir oom Kilos 'n glasie wyn
<inetpro> lol
<queery1985> im trying to keep it close to a gautrain
<queery1985> so rosebank for me works best
<inetpro> I also think it's time to get more people involved in Ubuntu development
<inetpro> get people excited about the upcoming release
<nuvolari> :-/ juslaaik inetpro 
<inetpro> in October
<nuvolari> just as I'm about to ask something, inetpro is already doing it :P
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> sorry mr chair
<nuvolari> lol
 * not_found is looking at http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-science/6-00sc-introduction-to-computer-science-and-programming-spring-2011/unit-1/lecture-1-introduction-to-6.00/ to get into the weird programming world
<nuvolari> ow, my eyes
<not_found> >.>
<inetpro> nuvolari: 15 minutes to go
<nuvolari> ok, maybe we need to move on
<nuvolari> maaz topic topic 6. Revival of LPI classes at #linux-studies
<Maaz> Current Topic: topic 6. Revival of LPI classes at #linux-studies
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, you are probably most up to date with this
<Kilos> i think we can actually sheve this for a while longer everyone is too busy
<nuvolari> is there any good feedback on the LPI studies before it went a bit quiet?
<nuvolari> I know I wanted to get into that, but that's how far I came :P *cough*
<inetpro> the kbmonkey has been missing in action?
<not_found> It never really got going from what I saw...
 * not_found is lazy
<kbmonkey> that's pretty much the story oom Kilos :p
<Kilos> yip kbmonkey you need to get organised better
<magespawn> I have been working off line
<nuvolari> maybe we should ty to have sessions, even if it's once a month?
<Kilos> not good missing in action for weeks at i time
<kbmonkey> i'm trying to save for a laptop, to run centos. currently no other machine to run study material on
<nuvolari> it's not much, but better than just talking about it :P
<Kilos> we understand kbmonkey 
<not_found> kbmonkey, life happens...
<Kilos> thats why i say shelve it for a while longer
<Kilos> but dont dismiss the idea totally
<kbmonkey> never :)
<nuvolari> ok, any other ideas, from anyone?
<queery1985> where is maiatoday today?
<Kilos> working on thesis i think
<queery1985> oh shame sympathies
 * not_found thinks the studies need more buzz on this channel... just to keep it alive and get it going again
<nuvolari> eek, we need no close up
<inetpro> not_found: I'm sure Kilos can sort that out
<not_found> +1
<queery1985> i want to try a school event but am still working on the plan
<magespawn> Maybe tweet it
<Kilos> hehe not_found studies battle to compete with helis and other games
<magespawn> ?
<inetpro> nuvolari: I agree we need to move on
<queery1985> yes
<nuvolari> Maaz topic topic 7. Topics for next meeting (non-agenda items)
<Maaz> Current Topic: topic 7. Topics for next meeting (non-agenda items)
<Trixar_za> Well, I find the best way to engage people in something is to make it game. Programming for example is more fun when you program games rather than say accounting software
<nuvolari> maaz agreed interesting events to be planned
<Maaz> Agreed: interesting events to be planned
<nuvolari> maaz topic topic 8. Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: topic 8. Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Kilos> Trixar_za, have you seen the LPI manual
<not_found> should review what global events Canonical have planned for the bigger Ubuntu eco-sphere and plan to do them etc
<Trixar_za> Kilos: Not to my knowledge, no.
<magespawn> +1
<Kilos> me votes chair to remain as is  
 * not_found likes the current chair too :)
<nuvolari> I have no problem chairing again next meeting
<queery1985> +1
<superfly> when's the next meeting?
<magespawn> +1 to that too
<Kilos> Maaz, LPI manual
<Maaz> http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/lpi-study-manual
<kbmonkey> we <3 you nuvolari :)
 * inetpro agree, let's give him another round
<Kilos> Trixar_za, ^^
<queery1985> haha
<nuvolari> it will be August 20, 2012
<Kilos> 20 aug
<superfly> yeah, rather you than me nuvolari
<queery1985> ok ill org a ubuntu hour before that
 * superfly doesn't mind, but will be rather busy for the next few weeks
<nuvolari> :P I'm trying, but it's becoming fun too
<queery1985> and hawkiesza will help ;P
<inetpro> nuvolari: 5 minutes
<not_found> fun is good motivation
<nuvolari> maaz agreed chair for next meeting: nuvolari
<Maaz> Agreed: chair for next meeting: nuvolari
<Trixar_za> Thanks Kilos
 * HawkiesZA will gladly add some advertising
<Kilos> yw
<Trixar_za> I just wish those exams weren't so expensive to write :/
<nuvolari> maaz topic topic 9. Closing
<Maaz> Current Topic: topic 9. Closing
<queery1985> and get HoH involved? hawkiesza? 
<nuvolari> I think this was a good meeting
<nuvolari> not?
<HawkiesZA> I can try. We're moving in there at the end of the month, actually.
 * kbmonkey nods
<queery1985> +1
<nuvolari> Slowly but surely we're getting there
<inetpro> nuvolari: you did very well, let's give the man a Bells
<magespawn> +1
 * Kilos thanks nuvolari for a great meeting and inetpro for all the input and help
<not_found> Awesome work letting everyone know about the meeting (especially uncle Kilos)
<not_found> +1 good job nuvolari 
<nuvolari> Thanks again everyone for your input and attendance
<inetpro> if I may, I'll add one thing
 * queery1985 gives nuvolari a bell
 * nuvolari rings some bells
<nuvolari> *ring
<inetpro> please stick around in the channel
<inetpro> don't be afraid to ask stupid questions
<nuvolari> yeah, please people
<nuvolari> usually peeps run off
<inetpro> we have a few guys always around here
<not_found> \me always asks stupid questions... the only type he knows
<nuvolari> but we can't be acound all the time
<queery1985> my questions are hard...
 * kbmonkey will stick around for a while
<Kilos> thanks all of you for attending
<nuvolari> we still try to make it every now and then, and catch up with everyone
<nuvolari> that's why we are here
<inetpro> thanks nuvolari
<nuvolari> A community won't be possible without the input from everyone
<not_found> +1
<Kilos> +1
<kbmonkey> +2
<nuvolari> we are the community
<nuvolari> we are sparta!!! :P *cough*
<not_found> ^_^
<Kilos> i would like us to try get more list guys here as well
<Kilos> maybe person mails might help
<magespawn> Is that the end of the meeting?
<nuvolari> Maaz end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-07-16-17-30-21.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-07-16-17-30-21.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-07-16-17-30-21.html
<Kilos> personal
<magespawn> Lol
<nuvolari> magespawn: yup
<nuvolari> :P
<not_found> :) - thanks all
<not_found> good meet
<nuvolari> +1 awesome meeting
<inetpro> +1
<nuvolari> and we stuck to the schedule
<mazal> Thanx all
<Kilos> well done
<magespawn> queery1985: if do a school event I woukd like to see the plan etc.
<inetpro> well done nuvolari
<not_found> it helps a lot to get and keep people
<mazal> Sleep well
<mazal> God bless
<Kilos> all in an hour
<Kilos> you too mazal ty
<magespawn> +1
 * nuvolari takes a bow
<nuvolari> thank you, thank you
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> night mazal 
<queery1985> will do magespawn
<magespawn> Ty
<mazal> Bye :-)
<queery1985> brb
<inetpro> nuvolari: oh and thanks to Vodacom for a stable connection
<nuvolari> oh yes! a big applause
<not_found> woooo hoooo
<nuvolari> last time was a headache :-/
<not_found> \m/
<quneery1985> why is my nick still a problem
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> HawkiesZA: did that last guest of ltg really give away the n800?
<quneery1985> what?
<quneery1985> I have a n900, was chating on ot tonight
<magespawn> Me too but not on it now.
<HawkiesZA> magespawn,  Toby? I'm sure he would if someone asked.
<inetpro> nuvolari: BTW, the next agenda is just about ready for you as well
<inetpro> see: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/446/detail/
<Kilos> inetpro, ++ for effort
<magespawn> Yup thats him, was wondering if he was serious.
<inetpro> Kilos: np
<quneery1985> HawkiesZA, how bout 11 Aug for Ubuntu hour
<Kilos> inetpro, you dont realise how you hold us together
<HawkiesZA> Well, if you know someone, ask him. He's a cool guy
<magespawn> inetpro=glue
 * HawkiesZA checks calendar
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... it's you man
<HawkiesZA> quneery1985, That's a Saturday?
<Kilos> when the going gets tough inetpro jumps in
<nuvolari> ah thanks inetpro!
<quneery1985> you want it on a sunday?
<HawkiesZA> I'm just checking :P
<HawkiesZA> I'm open on the 11th
<quneery1985> think it will werk better on a sunday?
<not_found> +1 for inetpro and uncle Kilos being vital cogs in the ZA machine :)
<quneery1985> stellies usually did sunday
<magespawn> HawkiesZA: do not know him, besides should go to someone who would use it fully. 
<HawkiesZA> Really?
<quneery1985> yea
<HawkiesZA> Well, stellies is weird then
<quneery1985> but it's student villw
<quneery1985> heh
<inetpro> not_found: there's more than just me and Kilos, many others around here that make it worthwile for us to keep going at it
<quneery1985> ok so saterday then
<Kilos> yip 
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.agenda is http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/446/detail/
<Maaz> nuvolari: I already know stuff about meeting.agenda
<HawkiesZA> Saturday is good. Rosebank again?
<Kilos> some just rather busy at the moment
<not_found> inetpro, I am aware, but just pointing out you guys are awesome (too ;) )
<nuvolari> Maaz: forget about meeting.agenda
<Maaz> nuvolari: I didn't know about about meeting.agenda anyway
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.agenda is http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/446/detail/
<Maaz> nuvolari: I already know stuff about meeting.agenda
 * not_found sees an extra about
<quneery1985> Maaz, forget meeting.agenda
<Maaz> quneery1985: Yessir
<not_found> :)
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.agenda is http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/446/detail/
<Maaz> nuvolari: If you say so
<inetpro> HawkiesZA, quneery1985: let us know when you're commited for a date
<nuvolari> thanks quneery1985 
<quneery1985> maaz, meeting.agenda is http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/446/detail/
<Maaz> quneery1985: I already know stuff about meeting.agenda
<inetpro> then Kilos can announce it for us again
<quneery1985> hmmmm
<Kilos> hehe
<quneery1985> oh 
<quneery1985> oops
<nuvolari> :P
<quneery1985> your copy and past is to fast for me
<quneery1985> the ctrl+V is stong in this one
<nuvolari> or just up + enter
<nuvolari> :P
<magespawn> +
<inetpro> quneery1985: I'll add the new agenda to the topic above tomorrow
<quneery1985> ok
<quneery1985> what is up with my nick
<inetpro> then we'll also announce on twitter an G+
<inetpro> queery1985: did you register your nick?
<queery1985> not this one
<nuvolari> oom kilos, oom moet watch vir skype, blykbaar stuur hulle 'n mens se skype messages na random contacts toe
<queery1985> the other one still has not timed out
<Kilos> ek gebruik nie skype nie nuvolari 
<inetpro> queery1985: perhaps somebody else logged in with it?
<queery1985> * queery :Nick/channel is temporarily unavailable
<nuvolari> oh
<Kilos> maar  dankie 
<magespawn> Can you not boot it?
<Trixar_za> nuvolari: Sometimes you shouldn't believe everything you read :P
<nuvolari> okei, dan is oom veilig
<inetpro> queery1985: which one you looking for>
<inetpro> ?
<queery1985> no it was vodacom's bad signal
<queery1985> im looking for queery
<queery1985> but I did not identify quick enough nou im stuck like this for a while
<inetpro> queery1985: hmm... that is rather interesting
<queery1985> yea
<queery1985> it has happened a few times
<inetpro> queery1985: perhaps you should visit #freenode and ask for a staffer to explain to you
<not_found> can't it be ghosted|
<not_found> ?
<queery1985> no the nick is not on the channel
<queery1985> it's a safty feature
<not_found> ah ok (I dont' understand but that is normal)
<inetpro> queery1985: what irc client are you using?
<queery1985> you can't retry the nick for a while
<queery1985> xchat
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> queery1985, try /nick queery
<queery1985> * queery :Nick/channel is temporarily unavailable
<Kilos> then /msg nickserv identify password
<nuvolari> oh my word
<not_found> are you guys going to explain to me tomorrow a bit more about what I got myself into? (Gives me some time to read the link etc)?
<queery1985> can't cause im not that nick
<inetpro> queery1985: http://www.nic.funet.fi/~irc/server/delays.html
 * nuvolari rather keeps himself from continue to rant about eclipse and svn
<queery> i took it easy man
<Guest79321> oh my
<queery1985> yea it was the colision
<queery1985> haha
<inetpro> kilos: eh
<kilos> boetties!
<queery1985> haha
<kilos> julle moet gaan slaap
<queery1985> oh maybe I can get it now
<Guest79321> uh oh
 * not_found lurks
<inetpro> not_found: you wanna do the reporting now?
<inetpro> or shall we attempt tomorrow?
<not_found> inetpro,  are you guys going to explain to me tomorrow a bit more about what I got myself into? (Gives me some time to read the link etc)?
<nuvolari> howcome can't you become Kilos again oom Kilos- ?
<inetpro> not_found: np
<Kilos-> ??
<Kilos-> says its in use
<queery1985> haha
<queery1985> you just also broke yours
<not_found> k... I will be on-line tomorrow for several hours throughout the day...
<queery1985> it will be ficed tomorrow
 * not_found lurks again
<Kilos> neil what you doing
<nuvolari> ack
<nuvolari> I need moar coffee
<inetpro> not_found: great, I'll see whether I can make some time if necessary
<queery1985> HawkiesZA, you still here?
<Kilos> queery1985, try /nick queery now
<queery1985> i did same thing
<Kilos> wow
<queery1985> I think it lockes it for the IP
<HawkiesZA> queery1985, Yessir
<queery1985> oom Kilos you try it now
<Kilos> to queery?
<not_found> inetpro, if tomorrow is no good we can go now... was just thinking that 11pm isn't the best time for me to try and think (but I will)
<queery1985> HawkiesZA, is roebank ok or should I make it more up
<queery1985> yes oom Kilos 
<inetpro> not_found: actually I'm also a bit moeg now
<queery1985> what am i gonna eat
<queery1985> bully beef...
<Kilos> Nick/channel is temporarily unavailable
<nuvolari> bully beef and beans
<queery1985> see
<HawkiesZA> queery1985, Rosebank is Ok for Pretoria peeps IMO. We can take the Gautrain. How is it for the Jhb crowd?
<nuvolari> you'll have enough energy :P
<queery1985> no idea?
<not_found> then we do it at the first convenient time inetpro 
<Kilos> must be some bu there
<queery1985> don't know the jhb crowd yet
<inetpro> not_found: np
<not_found> k, cool
<HawkiesZA> HEY JHB-PEOPLE, DO YOU PREFER ROSEBANK OR SANDTON?
<HawkiesZA> Maybe that'll get some attention :P
<Kilos> queery1985, is queery registered
 * Trixar_za slaps HawkiesZA
<HawkiesZA> lmga
<Trixar_za> No need to shout
<queery1985> it is that is why it kicked you
<queery1985> oom Kilos 
<queery1985> HawkiesZA, we can only hope
<HawkiesZA> Trixar_za, sometimes, that's the only way
<queery1985> since somone turned Maaz announce off.........
<Kilos> it didnt i tried to go back to kilos and it went to nuvolari 
<HawkiesZA> queery1985, Well, we can go wtih Rosebank. If people have a problem and would prefer it somewhere else, they should say so. We're open to suggestions.
<Trixar_za> Well, with that logic, the person that shouts the loudest in an argument is the one that's winning
<Kilos> isnt maaz working on announce
<queery1985> HawkiesZA, true dat
<HawkiesZA> Trixar_za, Depends. If the argument is about who can shout the loudest, then sure.
<queery1985> someone turned it off oom Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz, announce irc nickserv giving probs
<Maaz> Announcement from Kilos! irc nickserv giving probs
<Trixar_za> Why do you all call Kilos, oom?
<queery1985> see
<queery1985> cause he is
<Kilos> nee man nuvolari 
<Kilos> dit werk
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> im a ballie Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Well, I have friends that are in their 40's, so that line is kind of blurred to me
<queery1985> nee hy is suppose om die attention te gee aan al die nicks, wat nou afgesit is
<Trixar_za> I rarely call people oom these days
<queery1985> hehe it's more a habbit
<queery1985> hehe
<Trixar_za> ... and teens are starting to call ME oom
<Kilos> haha i was 40 21 years ago
<Trixar_za> Then again, that started as early as my matric year
<queery1985> and the channel goes quiet
<Trixar_za> and I look young :/
<queery1985> sure honey
<Trixar_za> No really, ask nuvolari
<queery1985> HawkiesZA, M&B again?
<queery1985> free interwebs
<Kilos> nuvolari, announce werk
<queery1985> and smoking section
<HawkiesZA> queery1985, Sure. They have great big giant muffins.
<Kilos> jy moenie : en ander dotjies in sit nie
<queery1985> hehe
<queery1985> nee dis nie dit nie oom Kilos 
<HawkiesZA> Hrm...Not sure about the smoking section. I certainly wouldn't like it ;)
<Kilos> what am i missing?
<queery1985> daai is nie 'n announce nie
<Kilos> oh is there another announce
<queery1985> haha not in it it just has one for those of us who do smoke and want to have a quick one, HawkiesZA 
<HawkiesZA> queery1985, ah, ok, good.
<queery1985> yes, it will seem like maaz is mentioning you
<Trixar_za> http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm <--- best page ever. Provides answers to common issues newbies have with Linux.
<Kilos> inetpro, what am i missing with announce on ibid
<Trixar_za> Just thought I would share. :P
<queery1985> dankie Trixar_za 
<inetpro> Kilos: why? What is wrong?
<queery1985> inetpro, it doesnt
<inetpro> ahh... I think what they want is that you should announce stuffs on twitter
<inetpro> Kilos: on twitter
<Kilos> no maaz\
<Kilos> they say not my way
<Kilos> Maaz, announce is there another way to announce
<Maaz> Announcement from Kilos! is there another way to announce
<Kilos> i thought that is the announce function
<queery1985> see no attention thing
<inetpro> queery1985: what are you looking for?
<queery1985> it would light up and possibu make a sound like it would if I say your name oom Kilos 
<Kilos> oh ya the hear ye hear ye
<queery1985> yes
<queery1985> like thi
<queery1985> this..
<queery1985> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<queery1985> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<queery1985> he used to make that so that evenyone got attention
<queery1985> the admin switched it of
<inetpro> queery1985: not really
<magespawn> Maaz coffe for magespawn
<Maaz> magespawn: Excuse me?
<magespawn> Maaz coffee for magespawn
<Maaz> magespawn: Excuse me?
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Alrighty
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: Righto
<magespawn> Bit of a slow learner sometimes.
<queery1985> haha
<queery1985> Maaz, botsnack
<Maaz> Yay, at last someone thinks about me as well
<queery1985> Maaz, master
<Maaz> queery1985: Huh?
<queery1985> hmm
<queery1985> Maaz, admin
<Maaz> queery1985: Sorry...
<queery1985> tumbleweed, are you Maaz 's master?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for queery1985, Kilos, inetpro and magespawn!
<queery1985> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome queery1985
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<queery1985> Maaz, queery
<Maaz> queery1985: Excuse me?
<queery1985> i havt programed that yet
<nuvolari> ok, bedtime for me
<queery1985> nite
<nuvolari> night om Kilos, queery1985, inetpro 
<nuvolari> and other souls lurking around
<inetpro> hmm....
<Trixar_za> Night nuvolari
<Kilos> night nuvolari sleep tight
<inetpro> night nuvolari
<magespawn> Night nuvolari 
<inetpro> Kilos: have we even heard of tumbleweed since he took that flight?
<magespawn> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> Yay, at last someone thinks about me as well
<Trixar_za> Also I'm going too. I've gotten in a habit of sleeping at 8/9ish while sick and now I'm having trouble breaking it
<magespawn> Not a bad habit
<Kilos> nope he was only getting here late tonight
<magespawn> Night Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Well, I'm having a pavlovian response to the time
<Trixar_za> I start getting tired the moment it hits 8pm
<inetpro> Trixar_za: good night, thanks for coming to the meeting
<Kilos> night Trixar_za 
<Kilos> you welcome here anytime
<Kilos> even without ubuntu running
<Trixar_za> Goodnite magespawn, inetpro, Kilos, nuvolari and queery1985
<Trixar_za> Well, technically I'm a SliTaz dev - I have access to the mercurial repositories
<Trixar_za> Not that I ever use it...
<inetpro> Kilos: did you se him step in? I didn't
<queery1985> nag Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Anyway, goodnite for real
<Kilos> nope hes nick is off the page and there wasnt any entry here inetpro 
<inetpro> exactly
<Kilos> he must be tired
<inetpro> hope all is well
<Kilos> tumbleweed, you ok??
<inetpro> but I guess he's just tired after a long flight
<Kilos> hope so 
<inetpro> but I must be honest I am not even sure where he went 
<Kilos> ok guys you all sleep tight.  im gonna crash too
<Kilos> went to devcon
<inetpro> Kilos: thanks for a good meeting, good night
<Kilos> is devcon right
<Kilos> thank you
<inetpro> ahh, sounds right
<Kilos> developement conference
<Kilos> daai ding
<Kilos> nag julle
<AndChat|68096> gc_ die
<gc_> AndChat|68096: I'm not your bitch
<magespawn> gc_ die
<gc_> magespawn: *blink*
<magespawn> Hey zeref
<magespawn> Night all.
<charl> nn all
 * tumbleweed just got home
<superfly> ohi tumbleweed
<inetpro> tumbleweed: wb 
<inetpro> very good to know that you landed safely again 
<tumbleweed> thanks
#ubuntu-za 2012-07-17
<Squirm> fp
<Kilos> hi Squirm i thought everyone gave that up
<Squirm> :P
 * Squirm shrugs
<Kilos> used to be a contest coupla years ago
<not_found> Good morning ZA
<Kilos> hiya not_found 
<Kilos> thats a terrible nick
<not_found> why uncle Kilos ?
<Kilos> because you arent lost man
<not_found> not lost, just not found
<not_found> ;)
<Kilos> not lost just hard to find at times
<not_found> ping inetpro / nuvolari ... we can discuss Team Reporting when ever you guys are available...
<not_found> Kilos, +1
<Kilos> we hit -2°c last night
<Kilos> i think nuvolari you wont get much from during the day but i might be mistaken
<Kilos> inetpro, after 9am here
<not_found> Kilos, ah yes... still a bit early in ZA land... and -2... can
<not_found> can't remeber how that feels
<Kilos> hehe terrible
<Kilos> bit warmer by the pro but he bikes to work
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> morning Kilos
<magespawn> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
 * magespawn just cannot seem to wake up in winter
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<Kilos> waking up isnt the prob its finding the courage to leave the warm bed 
<magespawn> very true that, even here in kzn
<Kilos> hehe
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for magespawn and Kilos!
<magespawn> ty Maaz
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome magespawn
<queery> i forgot my computer on at home
<queery> oops
<magespawn> slight problem that queery
<queery> yea
<queery> well at least I can use queery again
<queery> hehe
<Kilosm> eish. power gone. all day. will be back inna avy asap
<Kilosm> fone battery dont last long here
<Kilosm> have a good day guys
<Kilosm> magespawn, copy all off it and format the drive
<magespawn> that would be the best yes.
<oom_koos_> morning all
<Kilosm> use win thi
<Kilosm> eish
<magespawn> morning oom_koos_ 
<magespawn> yup
<magespawn> bbl 
<Kilosm> im sure it was a virus or something. so formatting is good
<Kilosm> bb when power returns
<Guest45755> what is new on the ubuntu latest version
<not_found> Unity 56
<not_found> Unity 5
<superfly>  http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/whats-new
<not_found> thanks for the link superfly :)
<tumbleweed> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes
<Guest45755> thanks 
<Trixar_za> I musn't get mad.
<Trixar_za> Incidentally, being a leader sucks
 * not_found doesn't know about that
<inetpro> Maaz: what's for lunch?
<Maaz> inetpro: I prefer St Elmo's... but Scooters' deep pan pizza is also very yummy
<inetpro> hmm... 
 * inetpro even more hungry now
 * Kilos returns from the land of the powerless
<kieren> ahoy thar
<Kilos> hi kieren 
<kieren> how long would it take a noob (me) to update a package?
<Kilos> what package
<kieren> ok, i'm not a total noob, but i've never packaged anything before
<kieren> arduino
<Kilos> im a noobis it already installed
<kieren> no no, the package in universe is horrible out of date
<Kilos> what release are you using
<Kilos> ubuntu release that is
<kieren> oneiric
<kieren> i think
<kieren> gosh, i've been using arch for too long
<Kilos-> sorry power cut seems to have hurt something
<kieren> i use my magic powers to summon...
<kieren> tumbleweed
<Kilos-> hehe
<Kilos-> kieren, what ubuntu release are you using
<Kilos-> sorry was cut off
<Kilos-> we can ask maaz
<kieren> Kilos: oneiric
<Kilos> Maaz, google how to update arduino on ubuntu oneiric
<Maaz> Kilos: "arduino : Oneiric (11.10) : Ubuntu" https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+package/arduino :: "Installing Arduino 0023 on Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) « Matt ..." http://mattgreensmith.wordpress.com/2011/11/24/installing-arduino-0023-on-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/ :: "Matt Greensmith's Ramblings" http://mattgreensmith.wordpress.com/ :: "Ubuntu -- Details of package arduino in oneiric" http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/arduino :: 
<kieren> this is not what i want
<kieren> this is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<Kilos> oh sorry
<kieren> but i don't want to get into something big and hairy without knowing it
<kieren> Maaz: are you ibid?
<Maaz> kieren: Huh?
<Kilos> yes he is
<kieren> :)
<kieren> i like tibid.  some of the most ridiculous factoids
<Kilos> you might have to hang around a while tumbles just got back last night from devcon
<kieren> oh right
<Kilos> so dunno how much work he has to catch up with
<Kilos> not_found, ideas?
<kieren> aah, no rush or anything
<Kilos> there are other clever guys here but most are busy
<not_found> Kilos, uh?
 * not_found is going to be AFK for a bit...
<tumbleweed> kieren: hi
<kieren> hi tumbleweed
<tumbleweed> the packaging guide has been mostly replaced by http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/
<kieren> aah
<tumbleweed> as to how long it'll take you to update a package, that depends on much myou want to learn in the process
<tumbleweed> what package is it?
<kieren> tumbleweed: arduino
<tumbleweed> should be fairly straight forward
<tumbleweed> what version do you want?
<kieren> newest, 1.0.1
<tumbleweed> (and on what ubuntu release?)
<kieren> much has changed
<tumbleweed> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/arduino 1.0.1 is available on quantal and precise-backports
<kieren> aah
<kieren> cool
<kieren> and here's me still on oneiric...
<kieren> i'm scared to upgrade now because all three of my other operating systems broke this morning
<tumbleweed> try backportpackage, see if it works without modification
<tumbleweed> if it does, you can request that it be published in oneiric-backports too
<tumbleweed> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<kieren> orsm, thanks
<Kilos> have you been helped kieren ?
<kieren> Kilos: all sorted, thanks
<Kilos> great
<tumbleweed> Kilos: I just missed your asking about me, last night, when I got home (ATL->AMS->CPT takes a while)
<Kilos> ah ty tumbleweed . we wondered if you were home safe
<tumbleweed> yes, thanks
<Kilos> yo nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Hey uncle Kilos
<nlsthzn> Bbl
<Kilos> Maaz, announce A great meeting was had last night by all who attended
<Maaz> Announcement from Kilos! A great meeting was had last night by all who attended
<Kilos> grr
<tumbleweed> Kilos: any minutes?
<Kilos> yes there are tumbleweed 
<Kilos> eish i lost them
<Kilos> nuvolari, where are last nights minutes lad
<Kilos> dankie inetpro 
<tumbleweed> it'd be nice if minutes were posted on the mailing list after meetings
<Kilos> will do
<Kilos> ok they are there too now
<tumbleweed> thanks
<Kilos> twit place got them too
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> tumbleweed, has the hear ye hear ye announcement a special way of being used
<tumbleweed> Kilos: not really
<tumbleweed> Maaz: literal announce $arg
<Maaz> tumbleweed: 1: <reply> Announcement from $who! $1, 2: <reply> Hear ye, hear ye! $1
<Kilos> because maaz stopped saying hear ye before now
<tumbleweed> so he'll randomly pick between those two
<tumbleweed> you can force a hear ye if you want
<tumbleweed> Maaz: announce The minutes have been posted on the list /hear ye/
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Got it
<tumbleweed> eep
<Kilos> for 1$
<tumbleweed> Maaz: last set factoid
<Maaz> tumbleweed: It was: announce The minutes
<Kilos> hehe
<tumbleweed> Maaz: forget announce the minutes
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Okay
<Kilos> so do i use literal announce 2: post?
<tumbleweed> I tried to figure that out, and ran into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ibid/+bug/567547 along the way
<tumbleweed> so, I don't know :)
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> magespawn, you lurking in away mode?
<Trixar_za> Eh, screw it. I'm not very good at being a leader anyway. I'm too impatient, direct and opinionated to be good at it.
<not_found> A leader isn't something you do, it is someone you are
<Kilos> you can work at it though
<Kilos> before saying something, stop and think how you would like to be addressed
<Kilos> one must lead by example
<Trixar_za> That's part of the problem. I would like people to be direct with me and fight back.
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> http://forum.slitaz.org/topic/nimrod-the-great/page/4
<Kilos> depends if you are in charge of them or not.
<Trixar_za> For example, the last two critical posts has me angry. So I said screw it and will be doing it regardless
<Kilos> peeps are taught not to argue with the boss
<Trixar_za> then I'll have the users decide
<Trixar_za> Screw the other devs
<Kilos> oh you guys are supposed to be a team
<Trixar_za> Well, godane (Christopher Rogers) breaks SliTaz more than he fixes
<Trixar_za> So his opinion has about as much weight as mine. Only he has a pretty forceful personality
<Kilos> then be diplomatic
<Kilos> Maaz, diplomat
<Maaz> A diplomat is a person who can tell others to go to hell in such a nice way that they look forward to the trip
<Trixar_za> Oh I have something planned that will allow both sides to exist, bring back people that left the project and still get nimrod accepted as a good programming language choice
<Trixar_za> It does however involve me having to apologize to a few people
<Trixar_za> Can't be helped though. If I have to drag binary replacements for 2000+ line shell scripts by sheer force of will, then so be it.
<maiatoday> Kilos, inetpro, superfly and everybody else who did the meeting last night, thanks good job
<maiatoday> sorry I couldn't make it, I just scanned the minutes
<Trixar_za> maiatoday: Most of them agreed that you deserve a medal for all the effort you put into everything and that they understood that you couldn't be online last night. Just relaying the sentiment since I don't really know you :P
<Trixar_za> Anyway bbl
<inetpro> thanks Trixar_za
 * inetpro agrees with Trixar_za's sentiment
<inetpro> maiatoday: np, was a good meeting indeed
<inetpro> always more stuff that can be added though
<inetpro> but we can work on that
<Kilos> we missed you maiatoday 
<maiatoday> Ah thanks Trix[a]r_za
<Kilos> and you forgot to mention nuvolari  by name he will sulk for a week
<maiatoday> I was debug some urgent code for a dead line
<inetpro> maiatoday: now if you can help not_found with the reporting I'd appreciate it
<maiatoday> thanks to nuvolari too
 * not_found was rang...
<not_found> *yawn
<maiatoday> not_found can I help you?
 * inetpro still has a few things to do at the office
<maiatoday> I am so proud of you guys chairing and doing agendas and reminding everybody
<not_found> maiatoday, I am sure you can... with what is the question how-ever... I volenteered to do reporting and as it stands I am still a little in the dark to all that entails...
<maiatoday> ok you go to the wiki.ubuntu.com and look for ZATeam
<maiatoday> there are examples of our monthly reports on there
<maiatoday> so just scan the meetings and so on and add it to that months wiki page
<maiatoday> if no page exists copy the previous month and rename
<not_found> k... so first thing, make sure the IRC meeting apears on the wiki page ... check :)
<maiatoday> here's an example https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/TeamReports/12/June
<maiatoday> you need a launchpad login to log into the wiki to edit it
<not_found> k, so basically just try and capture everything that happened in the month with a link if possible?
 * Kilos goes for sheep
 * not_found can edit the wiki...
<not_found> maiatoday, let me add the previous meeting etc. and if I have any questions I will ask (and feel free to point out if/when I miss someting)
<maiatoday> yeah sure
<maiatoday> it's really easy 
<maiatoday> one or two lines is ok
<maiatoday> the monthly report feeds into the big ubuntu monthly reports which go into the weekly newsletter 
<not_found> k...
<maiatoday> the deadline for July is the first Sunday Aug
<maiatoday> somewhere there is a link on how to do it, I'll look for it
<maiatoday> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/TeamReporting
<maiatoday> not_found: ^^
<not_found> alreay got the link thanks
<not_found> kk... pity the sorting on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/TeamReports/ seems to sort alphabetically and stuffs up the chronological order (I will also add links to the page to the months that are missing|)
<maiatoday> ok then you are sorted
<not_found> :) 
<maiatoday> well if you add links to the missing months what will we write in those months, or do you mean the future months
<not_found> maiatoday, the wiki pages are created for june/may etc. just not showing on  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/TeamReports ... I will add them there too
<maiatoday> thanks for helping with this not_found, ideally people who do stuff can add it on their own but we need someone to drive it
<maiatoday> ah ok
<not_found> I hear you :p
<not_found> mmm I see the list uses an auto population of sorts... wonder why the last few meetings are missing?!
<magespawn> see you later all
<tumbleweed> kieren: any progress?
<kieren> tumbleweed: not doing it now, my laptop is freaking out
<kieren> and i think i'll just upgrade to quantal anyway
<tumbleweed> yay :/
<tumbleweed> ubuntu dev releases are pretty much stable enough to run
<tumbleweed> although, things sometimes get a bit interesting just before feature freeze, when everyone tries to land their features, with or without major bugs
<tumbleweed> but that's just crazy UI brokenness, not machines that don't boot
<nlsthzn> is this format now depreciated - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/ ?
<nlsthzn> in favour of this format - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/TeamReports
<nlsthzn> or should both be maintained?
<tumbleweed> I'd say both. But team reports are certainly the more useful of the two
<nlsthzn> hmmm...
<nlsthzn> also, I am wondering why https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/TeamReports isn
<nlsthzn> isn't showing the last few months
<nlsthzn> even though the wiki pages are there
<tumbleweed> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/TeamReports?action=refresh
<tumbleweed> *tada*
<nlsthzn> tumbleweed, cool... thanks...
<mazal> Afternoon all
<superfly> If you haven't seen it yet: http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/
<Kilos> thats good news
<Kilos> gaming is the enemies only advantage
<mazal> Any partimage knowledgeable guys around ?
<nuvolari> g'evening
<Kilos> what is that mazal 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<mazal> Evening nuvolari, Kilos
<mazal> Kilos it is used for cloning a HDD
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> I was just wondering of the splitted parts can be opened somehow when one only want to retrieve 1 folder or file
<Kilos> splitted parts
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> you need to explain things nicely to me
<mazal> Yeah , the software split and zip the backup into 2 gig parts
<Kilos> oh it did split?
<Kilos> or you want to split it
<mazal> It did split it
<Kilos> then it hasnt cloned very well
<mazal> All the cloning does that
<Kilos> or were they split before on the one you want to clone from
<mazal> So your image is a folder with all your data , splitted into different parts
<Kilos> a clone should be an exact copy
<mazal> Kilos not if you clone to a folder. I guess "image" would be better description
<Kilos> oh to a folder not another drive
<mazal> Yep
<Kilos> excuse my ignorance
<mazal> Hehe np , I use the wrong word
<Kilos> the files you are looking for, cant you get them off the drive
<mazal> No it works excellently when loaded back in full to a new or different HDD. But I am wondering if I just want to extract 1 folder out of those parts
<Kilos> whew better wait for some brains to arrive
<mazal> Let's say for example , my HDD didn't break down and I don't want to restore the entire drive. I just need to get 1 folder out that I accidentily deleted
<Kilos> is your drive broken?
<Kilos> then there are data recovery tools
<mazal> Nope the drives are both fine
<Kilos> yay
<mazal> It's just something I am thinking about
<mazal> Always thinking ahead
<Kilos> did you google finding files in an image
<Kilos> you are using linux hey?
<Kilos> ubuntu?
<mazal> The image are made with Redo backup , excellent software btw, and that is Linux based yes and looks like it uses partimage as primary software
<mazal> Personally I don't think it can be done
<mazal> But doesn't hurt to ask :)
<Kilos> burn the image to cd and then it should be browsable
<Kilos> make an iso of it
<mazal> Way to big :P
<Kilos> dvd?
<mazal> Is there somewhere I can paste a pic easily ?
<Kilos> large usb stick?
<Kilos> imageshack i think its called
<Kilos> or dogbox or something
<Kilos> dropbox
<Kilos> im not sure
<Kilos> nuvolari, help man
<Kilos> moenie lurk nie
<mazal> Now I'm struggling to find an app that can crop the image
<Kilos> shotwell
<Kilos> or gimp
<Kilos> yeah dont paste big meg pics
<mazal> http://www.mediafire.com/view/?cv5abxtzvn8s2x6
<mazal> That will give you good idea what I am talking about
<mazal> You see those "part" files are all splitted parts of the HDD image
<Kilos> what happens if you try open the folder
<Kilos> isnt everything in it
<mazal> When I try and open any one of them it doesn't know what app to use
<mazal> I'm gonna google it a bit , see what I can come up with
<Kilos> hmm hang around someone will have some ideas on what to use
<mazal> Seems it can't be done :
<mazal> "Any hope of a browser like utility to allow restoring individual files from the archives? Like Ghost Explorer ?
<mazal> Sorry, Partition Image is not a high level program, like Ghost. Ghost makes a file copy, and we obtain a file in a tar.gz archive, with other details (such as the boot sector). But Partimage works at a low level, as Drive Image: it copies used blocks of the disk. So, it doesn't know where files are written, and cannot allow to see files in the image without restoring. But maybe it will become possible in future versions. We will try to
<mazal>  make partimage image files mountable: a driver, such as the loop one, could allow us to make an image file be a block device.  "
<Kilos> maybe you are looking for problems where there arent any
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Just like to be prepared , now I know that rsync must defnitely be part of backups :)
<Kilos> i always rsync home and archives to an external
<Kilos> wonderful tool
<mazal> Only problem is , my one "darkside" machine doesn't have that. So will need to get an tool for it
<Kilos> darkside?
<Kilos> wwinsucks
<mazal> uhu
<mazal> Have 1 of those
<Tonberry> kinda gives new meaning to 'come to the dark side, we have cookies'
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> lol
<mazal> My Ubuntu laptop I am sorted very well , remastersys iso frequently with seperate /home which get's rsync'ed every night
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, wat gaan oom môre doen vir 67 min?
<nuvolari> of is dit nou 76?
<Kilos> lol google remastersys for winsucks
<Kilos> lol nuvolari jy tender
<mazal> I think I will get a "You want to do WHAT !!!!! ???"
 * nuvolari will sleep that couple of minutes :P
<nuvolari> eh? waarvoor tender ek oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> haha @ mazal 
<Kilos> n hout overal
<mazal> Later gents , gonna go have a snack :)
<Kilos> enjoy
<smile> :)
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> hi Kilos :p
<Kilos> i go eat
<smile> have a great meal :D
<smile> :)
<nuvolari> lol, ipone 4s
<nuvolari> 'droid wannabe
<nuvolari> just heard an ad on the radio
<nuvolari> google's been doing that for ages
<Kilos> Maaz, klap nuvolari 
 * Maaz klap nuvolari en hol sy gaai af
 * nuvolari is onskuldig!!
<nuvolari> wat het oom vanaand teen my?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ek probeer jou lewendig hou seun
<nuvolari> maar ek is mos oom :P
<Kilos> nou ja
<Kilos> jy was so lank weg
<nuvolari> ek't hou die geitjie gejaag
<nuvolari> want netnou mis dié op my bank
<nuvolari> en toe skuif hy tot reg bo my lessenaar
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hulle word eintlik n pes daar onder
<nuvolari> en hardkoppig!
<nuvolari> ja :-/ 
<nuvolari> hulle was oulik aan die begin
<Kilos> doom
<Kilos> superdoom
<nuvolari> en hou die vlië en goggas weg
<Kilos> nee man
<nuvolari> maar in ruil daarvoor los hulle mis strepe teen die muur :- (
<Kilos> hulle vang 2 of 3 inna dag
<nuvolari> ek gaan gou die koffie water aansit
<Kilos> k
<nuvolari> sjoe
<nuvolari> ek't al amper vergeet hoe lekker yoghurt is
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sflr is baie siek met die griep
<smile> bye :D
<Kilos> cheers smile
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> enjoy holiday
<smile> thanks :D
<smile> you too :)
<Kilos> Maaz, seen charl
<Maaz> Kilos: charl was last seen 21 hours, 19 minutes and 24 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-07-16 22:55:05 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2012-07-16 22:55:10 SAST
<Kilos> must be studying
<charl> hi all
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi charl hows exams going
<charl> Kilos: passed this morning
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<Kilos> well done
<charl> thanks! :)
<Kilos> whens the next one?
<charl> nah there is only one
<Kilos> ah thats lekker
<charl> yeah i got a score of 31 out of 40
<Kilos> good lad
<charl> and considering i only did one day of studying, i think it's not too bad
<Kilos> yeah
<charl> besides, theory isn't my strong point :)
<charl> not everyone made it but most did
<Kilos> what made you come on now
<charl> at least from the people i have spoken to
<charl> just to say hi, i've been busy all day, this morning with exams and this afternoon with work
<Kilos> you came on one minute after i asked maaz if he saw you
<charl> oh, seriously?
<charl> haha!
<charl> that's quite amazing actually
<charl> like i heard my name being called or something
<Kilos> yeah i thought you have a beeper there or something
<charl> lol no must have been by accident
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> one of them nick mentioned alarms
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<charl> so how's it going with you ballies
<Kilos> lekker ty
<Kilos> who else is a ballie here
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> to you nearly everyone
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> :D
<charl> yup
<Kilos> oom_koos, did you win?
<nuvolari> is he lurking around?
 * nuvolari pokes oom_koos
<nuvolari> hall charl 
<nuvolari> *hallo
<charl> hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> hi conradvo 
<Kilos> Maaz, klap charl 
 * Maaz klap charl en hol sy gaai af
<charl> :D
 * charl runs after Maaz and gives him a klap back
<Kilos> lol
 * charl grabs a baseball bat and gives Maaz a dent
<Kilos> no dont hurt maaz
<Kilos> no coffee if he gets upset
<Tonberry> we have the technology to repair him
<charl> hahaha!
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> good evenin
<charl> reminds me of: http://i.chzbgr.com/completestore/2010/5/30/129197143500990031.jpg
<charl> hi inetpro 
<conradvo> Hi  kilos
<Kilos> charl, you never saw my site
<Kilos> only the ballies have
<charl> yeah no i haven't
<Kilos> http://mileys-site.yolasite.com
<Kilos> amateur but its mine
<nuvolari> yo, anyone knowing anyone else traveling from Durbs to Pta anytime soon?
<charl> hey that's not bad at all, good job!
<charl> got quite a few things on there
<Kilos> had some help from my friends
<Kilos> inetpro, ++
<Kilos> see im really a ballie
<Kilos> nuvolari, try the lists, many more peeps there
<nuvolari> I'm trying oom, but that's why I need the english for 'geleentheid' :P
<magespawn> Evening all.
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> opportunity is the word but dunno how it fits into a sentence
<nuvolari> howdy magespawn 
<nuvolari> it's ok oom kilos, I'll figure out a line :P
<magespawn> I could help?
<inetpro> Kilos: dit was nie ekke nie
<magespawn> You must grab every opportunity that comes your way.
<Kilos> yeah but from the other sdie magespawn 
<Kilos> side
<Kilos> wat inetpro ?
<Kilos> wat/what
<inetpro> Ek weet nie 
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> The other side of what? Opposite of opportunity?
<Kilos> no mage
<inetpro> ++ vir wat? 
<Kilos> ones takes the opportunity to do something
<Kilos> how do you ask for that opportunity
<Kilos> o vir die hulp met yola inetpro 
 * inetpro gaan slaap
<inetpro> Baie moeg 
<Kilos> nag boetie, lekker slaap
<magespawn> As in 'I would like the opportunity to do business with you.'
<magespawn> night inetpro
<inetpro> Good night everyone 
<charl> nn inetpro
<Kilos> i would like to avail myself of the opportunity of someone taking a pc from durbs to pta
<magespawn> That seems a long way to say it.
<Kilos> so someone else must offer the opportunity
<Kilos> yes i would just say can anyone do it for me
<magespawn> That is usually the case, if you asked then they give you the opportunity
<magespawn> Pretty much.
<Kilos> yeah
<magespawn> Very formal way of asking for english.
<Kilos> its because of trying to translate from afrikaans
<charl> nn all
<magespawn> Yup my wife is very good at that.
<Kilos> night charl
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<zeref> hmmmm
<zeref> no good document on using libnotify
#ubuntu-za 2012-07-18
<inetpro> good morning
<not_found> morning ZA
<not_found> stupid question... how do I easily download the whole folder "meetbot" from here - http://anonscm.debian.org/darcs/collab-maint/
<Kilos> yo kbmonkey 
<not_found> not_found finds out about darcs
<not_found> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> hi not_found and others
<not_found> wb kbmonkey 
<Kilos> ty not_found  had funny issue with pc not seeing modem
<not_found> needs glasses?
<Kilos> plug in to other port and it works
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> also tried 12.04 server on p3 says it needs a x86 cpu not i 686
<Kilos> so dunno how the fly got it going onna p2
<Kilos> oh the monkey gone
<not_found> custom kernel perhaps
<Kilos> unless it accepts when doing upgrading
<Kilos> from one release to next i mean
<not_found> possible
<Kilos> oom_koos, did you get fixed up
<Kilos> yo nuvolari 
<Kilos> followers growning slowly on the twit place
<Kilos> growing
<oom_koos> hi Kilos, fixed up what? too many broken things here hehe
<Kilos> hahaha that bad connection. you dont seem to be in and out all the time anymore
<oom_koos> well telkom just sent me another sms saying service is restored. will have to test. been using our backup dsl line for the last two days. we had good connection on monday but yesterday was horrible so we switched for the time
<Kilos> ah
<oom_koos> i'm getting gatval of dealing with telkom...
<oom_koos> *gatvol
<Kilos> hehe everyone complains
<Kilos> even vodacom
<oom_koos> yeah customer service in sa is like the lowest priority ever. especially with the big corps
<oom_koos> i work in IT every day and thus get to deal alot with call centres and such. from personal experiance the best company regarding call centres and customer service is MWEB. those guys seem to be on top of it
<Kilos-> eskom decided we need a quick power cut
 * nlsthzn has his first bot up and running in IRC land :)
<Kilos> yay nlsthzn ibid bot?
<nlsthzn> ibid?
<Kilos> aw nlyou dunno about ibid
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<not_found> Kilos, I am sure I was told but I can't remember now
<not_found> anyway I got supybot installed and got the MeetBot plugin working... 
<Kilos>     our friend maaz is an ibid
<maiatoday> hi Kilos not_found
<not_found> I would love to get it to do the "my name is XXXX" identifying too :)
<not_found> morning maiatoday 
 * inetpro sent a message to our channel founder [highvoltage] to set a welcome message for our channel
<Kilos> well done inetpro and morning to you
<Kilos> you wet the bed or what
<inetpro> something like the one you get when you join #kubuntu-devel
<inetpro> 18/07 04:47:55 [ChanServ] Welcome to #kubuntu-devel. This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<inetpro> heh Kilos 
<Kilos> inetpro, where is the spark?
<inetpro> Kilos: he's still alive and kicking in other channels
<Kilos> sjoe whats with the apartheid
<inetpro> noticed him talking in the above mentioned channel the other day
<inetpro> but he's mostly active in #edubuntu
<inetpro> at least last time I checked... long ago though
<Kilos> at least he hasnt faded completely like corrie
<inetpro> yeah, the man has become a twitteratti
<Kilos> strange how peeps minds work
<Kilos> must be because they dont seem to have a code of conduct
<Kilos> anything goes
<inetpro> well I don't blame highvoltage, he's a busy man
<Kilos> not him corrie
<inetpro> you can't focus on to many things
<inetpro> but even corrie seems to be busy
<Kilos> hehe finding links to tweet
<inetpro> well staying up to date is also important these days, at least he's sharing stuff with others
 * not_found has a Corrie on G+ ... wonder if it is the same person...
<Kilos> corrie206
<inetpro> corrie206=Corrie Strydom
<not_found> dunno... a Corrie Strydom (in my FOSS circle...)
<not_found> ah there we go :)
<Kilos> yes thats him
<inetpro> not_found: he used to come here often as well
<not_found> I have several peeps in a FOSS and an ubuntu-za channel I don't know
<Kilos> he lived here like me
<not_found> I remeber the user name
<not_found> :)
<Kilos> got me my first repos from the pta varsity
<not_found> I have several peeps in a FOSS and an ubuntu-za circles I don't know
<Kilos> the pro did the ubuntu-za
<Kilos> before i forget we got no power tomorrow so miss me if you like
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> not_found: so am I right in assuming that the reporting has been done?
<not_found> inetpro, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/TeamReports/12/July added this yesterday...
<inetpro> not_found: great!
<inetpro> thanks for that
<not_found> still have to look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/ which seems behind
<not_found> inetpro, np... 
<magespawn> good morning all
<not_found> morning Maaz 
<not_found> :/
<not_found> morning magespawn 
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> hiya magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos, not_found 
<Kilos> hehe that tap complete can catch one 
<not_found> hmmm... to many tabs open in chrome... 1.5gb memory used (and difficult to find the page you are looking for)
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> not_found: we used to use that for our agendas
<inetpro> and guys have decided that the new way is better
<inetpro> so I'm not sure whether it's even necessary to update those
<not_found> inetpro, so this isn't in use anymore? What is the new way?
<inetpro> not_found: the pages at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-za
 * inetpro hates the fact that it's not like a wiki but can live with it
<inetpro> apparently the officials are more inclined to look at those to see LoCo activity
<not_found> makes sense in a way... wiki is good but not for everything
<not_found> who updates the info on these pages?
<inetpro> hmm... wiki is very flexible and fully changed controlled
<Kilos> gonna just try modem in another port, maybe its my usb bridge thats weakening my connection
<Kilos-> oh my
<inetpro> not_found: I think Team Admins have more privileges than others 
<inetpro> but for something like meetings and events anyone with a launchpad account, I think
 * not_found goes to log in to see
<not_found> correct inetpro ... can add meetings and events... cool
<not_found> so this is the agenda side.. and the wiki is the minutes side :)
<Kilos-> eish inetpro ek baklei met voda vir weke al maar lyk my dis my brug wat foutief is
<inetpro> not_found: yep
<not_found> Kilos, only way to make sure is to use on another machine for some time (in the same area)
<Kilos-> i moved modem to front usb port on pc twice this morning and bot times strong signal 
<Kilos-> poor vodacom
<Kilos-> hey magespawn all good
<Kilos-> ?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MMList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://paste.ubuntu.com || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Mon, 20 Aug 19:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/LqWDYY || Twitter: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza
<Kilos-> inetpro, thank the spark for us
<Kilos-> and stuur groete
<inetpro> Kilos-: why?
 * inetpro just changed the topic
<Kilos-> topic changed isnt it
<Kilos-> oh you?
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos-> well done fella
<Kilos-> oh its the greeting he gotta change
<inetpro> Kilos-: yep
<not_found> can't maaz do auto greetings|
<not_found> ?
<inetpro> Kilos-: you can change it on yours
 * Kilos- forgot how, too much ibid inna nut
<Kilos-> not_found, we waiting for the monkey to remember to bring us a script so maaz will greet all newcomers here
<inetpro> Kilos-: /chanserv SET ##kilos ENTRYMSG Welcome to ##kilos ....
<Kilos-> ty inetpro 
<Kilos-> lol dunno what to say anymore
<not_found> German is a funny language... water is gender neutral, but apple isn't...
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos-> hit him pro
<not_found> Das, der, die... makes my head spin :)
<inetpro> not_found: it's just soemthing you have to learn and get used to
<inetpro> I know it's confusing
<not_found> :) makes me get bad scores on duolingo... but I will keep at it until I have mastered it :)
<inetpro> in fact I'd like to see those rules 
 * inetpro has forgotten many of them since school days
<not_found> ... and why is newspaper feminine... aarrrggghhhh
<Kilos-> because they fulla
<not_found> lol
<inetpro> then there's stuff like ich, du, er, sie, es, wir, ihr, Sie, sie
<Kilos-> morning superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos-
<Kilos-> we getting nervous yet superfly ?
<superfly> Kilos-: not when you have a migraine
 * magespawn waves Hi to the Fly
<Kilos-> eish
<superfly> hi magespawn :-)
<not_found> Die Frau trinkt das Wasser :D
<not_found> \o/
<not_found> Ich lerne (I think)
<inetpro> not_found: we had to learn that stuff like a parrot at school
 * not_found needs to allocate more time to this daily for it to really have any effect :/ 
<not_found> inetpro, ouch
<inetpro> and stuff like Accusative, Dative,  Genitive and then Accusative or Dative
 * not_found doesn't like the sound of that
<inetpro> not_found: what do you use as your guide?
 * inetpro just checked http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_grammar
<not_found> inetpro, I see now that those things you are speaking of are in the notes I have been ignoring :p - www.duolingo.com
<inetpro> not_found: nice! Thanks for that.
 * inetpro will have to look at this in the evening
<not_found> oh cool... hope it helps... I think the idea is brilliant (time will tell if it works)
<Kilos-> inetpro, what you know about @abigdeal on twitter
<Kilos-> latest follower we got
<not_found> sounds like one of those spammy types
<Kilos-> well i dont follow so dont get her tweets
<Kilos-> the mail said her husband is a linux fanatic
<Kilos-> hehe
<Kilos-> husband¤ infosec noob¤ linux fanatic ¤thinker¤ blogger¤ i am that guy that pokes at everything to see what happens¤ love my Ford Focus 
<Kilos-> more twits
<Kilos-> i go move sheep
<Kilos-> bbl
 * not_found goes to play some games :D
<superfly> Kilos-: just ignore them all
<not_found> good to be off
<not_found> exit
<not_found> ...
<superfly> not_found: did you hear that Steam is coming ot Linux?
<not_found> :p
<not_found> superfly, yup :)
<not_found> then it only needs proper gfx drivers etc.
<not_found> until then I reboot to Windows... bbl
<magespawn> superfly i seem to have messed up my grub, how do i know which is the correct entry for my internal hard drive? 
<superfly> magespawn: uh
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> i thinkl i did something wrong, it keeps looking for an external drive to boot from. I have done this before I think.
<superfly> magespawn: can you explain the bootup process to me, so that I know what you're looking at?
<magespawn> switch on, come to os choice ubuntu or recovery, choose ubuntu, get loading screen, with a message at the bottom /media/choppy is not ready or not present
<superfly> ah
<superfly> bbiab - standup meeting
<magespawn> no worries
<inetpro> standup meeting?
<inetpro> is that what a team meeting is called these days?
<magespawn> I think it is a meeting that happens quickly.
<magespawn> so nobody needs to sit.
<inetpro> interesting
<inetpro> makes sense
<magespawn> just guessing
<Kilos-> yip i do superfly never fear .
<Kilos-> magespawn, boot-repair it from cd
<Kilos-> or even command line. 
<magespawn> I tried that Kilos, but it says the grub is fine.
<Kilos-> oh my
<magespawn> ag it is a pain but nothing serious, I can a fresh install if need be. Nothing serious is on the machine itself.
<Kilos-> what is /media/choppy?
<magespawn> the external drive
<Kilos-> what is/was choppy thats missing now
<magespawn> it is not connected to the laptop
<Kilos-> did you do a boot-repair from choppy
<Kilos-> so now it wants to boot from choppy
<Kilos-> first what is on choppy?
<Kilos-> i had a similar prob after doing a boot-repair from one drive then taking that drive out
<Kilos-> it couldnt boot from the repaired one
<Kilos-> the answer was to boot-repair again from another drive then reboot and go to the drive you want working and start boot repair
<Kilos-> once going unplug the power from the working drive so it can only repair the one thats not working
<Kilos-> magespawn, ^^
<magespawn> choppy is the external drive.
<magespawn> the one I did the recovery from.
<Kilos-> do you have another internal thats bootable with boot-repair on
<magespawn> I have rescue remix bootable dvd with it on.
<Kilos-> i dunno that
<magespawn> just loads ubuntu from a disk instead of a hard drive, like using a live cd to try ubuntu, this remix has boot-repair installed, where the nomal cd does not.
<Kilos-> ah 
<magespawn> I have to go out bbl
<Kilos-> go well magespawn 
<Kilos-> bbl gonna play with usb bridge
<Kilos> definitely the usb bridge not_found 
<Squirm> hello
 * Kilos wonders if they can be corrupted somehow
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<not_found> Kilos, that sucks...
<Kilos> still works with sticks but cant see bluetooth dongles or my ext4 external
<Kilos> havent tried them on it before
<Kilos> i wonder if ubuntu has any software running to see a bridge
<Kilos> maybe thats corrupt
<not_found> it should be a kernel driver
 * not_found has to go check his lpci manual for some commands to see usb thingies
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> Kilos: bridge?
<Kilos> it works but just poorly with the modem otherwise seems ok
<Kilos> yip from one to 4 usb ports Squirm 
<not_found> ah, so it is an external device... not internal
<Kilos> nope its a plugin bridge
<Kilos> i think thats what they are called
<Kilos> hi cvo 
<Kilos> oh nick change
<not_found> Kilos, I haven't found many that works well even in Windows... seems the power distribution gets thin from them and not all devices play nice
<Kilos> ah ty not_found 
<Kilos> mine at least went well for over a year
<not_found> not saying that is the case... try and plug as much as possible directly into the USB's of the machine when possible
<Kilos> and was the cheapest one i could find at the time
<not_found> cheap from China... never the best bet in the long run
<Kilos> lol at the time i didnt even know what a usb bridge was
<not_found> I stil dont' :D
<Kilos> haha its a usb cable 1/2 a metre long with a flat square block at one end with four usb ports in
<Kilos> handy for lappys with only 2 usb ports
<not_found> I got two of those...
<not_found> USB bridge eh? Who would have thought Lp
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> just now you can say like i do
<Kilos> im not as look as dumb i be
<Kilos> on the packet it says usb 4 port hub
<Kilos> maybe it isnt a bridge after all
<not_found> hub sounds more right :)
<charl> good afternoon all
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi inetpro 
<charl> ah i mean hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> missed the K key and then hit tab
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> hi charl
<inetpro> thanks for waking me up
<charl> lol
<charl> hi inetpro, how's it going
<Kilos> pretty good if he is sleeping
<Kilos> i go fetch sheep
<inetpro> Kilos: great!
<inetpro> highvoltage has set our greeting message
<Kilos> lovely
<Kilos> did you send my regards
<inetpro> you'll see it only when you part and join again
<Kilos> you forgot hey?
<inetpro> heh, I'll answer him in a few minutes, will tell him
<inetpro> anyway...
 * inetpro wbb
<Kilos> ty for letting me know
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> hell all
<magespawn> sorry hey all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> i have to go home now just got back to the shop now, see y'all later.
<Kilos> later magespawn 
<charl> good afternoon
<not_found> perhaps
<not_found> :p
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<charl> better make that a fine grind or otherwise i give you another dent... :P
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> about time
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<charl> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> Yay, at last someone thinks about me as well
<charl> Maaz: where can i find the minutes of the last meeting?
<Maaz> charl: Erk, dunno
 * not_found knows where
<charl> not_found: now, don't keep us waiting :)
<not_found> but I forgot :p 
<not_found> give me a sec...
<charl> :D
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> too late for coffee
<not_found> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/TeamReports/12/July
<charl> not_found: thanks
<charl> Kilos: hi!
<not_found> np
<Kilos> hi charl not_found 
<not_found> alo uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> yo Cantide 
<Cantide> is anyone else having mic trouble? my mic worked yesterday, today it will not work :'(
<Cantide> hello '-'
<superfly> Cantide: nope, no issues like that
<Cantide> ^^;;
<Cantide> my bad luck
<Cantide> if i look at system settings it seems fine
<Cantide> but in pavaudio, it 'freezes'
<superfly> -_- pulse audio is a solution looking for a problem
<Cantide> it is >_>
<Cantide> i needed it for something
<Cantide> so i installed it
<Cantide> and had no trouble with it for a few months
<Cantide> suddenly today it is broken
<Cantide> not sure if an update was installed or not..
<Cantide> running apt-get update now..
<Cantide> maybe that will help ._.
<Cantide> Kilos, how have you been?
<Kilos> well ty Cantide and you?
<Kilos> you been scarce hey
<Cantide> i'm okay :)
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> final year of UNISA
<Cantide> plus work
<Cantide> so kinda busy :'(
<Kilos> you should still find a bit of time to visit man
<Cantide> yeah :)
<Cantide> if i have time for Skype, i have time for irc
<Cantide> i'm a slacker :p
<Cantide> you got me :p
<Kilos> and try attend our monthly meetings on the third monday of each month
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> oh
<Cantide> where are they held?
<Trixar_za> Actually superfly, I find the problem is Ubuntu's implementation of Pulse Audio that's the problem rather than inherently Pulse Audio itself 
<Kilos> 19.30
<Cantide> oh, online?
<Kilos> here
<Cantide> i realised that after i asked :)
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> so hows the studies going?
<Cantide> so-so :p
<Cantide> passed everything last semester
<Cantide> but not well -.-
<Cantide> a pass is a pass, i guess
<Cantide> what have you been up to?
<Kilos> thats nice to hear then i dont mind chatting to you
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> haha
<Kilos> maybe less skype more irc and studies
<Kilos> 5 months then years gone
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> once studies are done, some big changes that i'm looking forward to will take place :)
<Cantide> so i need to focus
<Cantide> what have you been up to? >_>
<magespawn> Evening all
<Cantide> hi '-'
<Kilos> same old same old
<magespawn> Hi Cantide 
<magespawn> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> if you know anyone travelling from durbs to pretoria give us a shout please
<magespawn> Thought for a second I was in the wrongs place.
<Kilos> gotta pc that needs a lift
<magespawn> Will do
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Cantide> Kilos, I know no one in PTA :<
<magespawn> Saw that on the lists.
<Cantide> so i never hear of anyone going there :<
<Kilos> did you have a good day magespawn 
<Kilos> boot prob fixed?
<magespawn> Busy and spent the second half in the game reserve
<magespawn> No did not even have time to try again after I spoke to you guys.
<magespawn> superfly seemed to known what that message meant.
 * superfly has burning ears
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> I think the grub is just trying to boot the wrong drive.
<magespawn> Lol
<Kilos> magespawn, did you format that drive
<Kilos> thats the  1TB hey
<magespawn> Yes got everything that we could off then formatted it.
<Kilos> good im sure there was a virus on it
<inetpro> charl: heh, I only realised now that you came into the meeting only to sign the attendance register and then left
<Kilos> member next one, once win can see the thing run virus malware scans
<inetpro> good evening everybody
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<magespawn> I think so, there was a folder called Recycler, I have come across that one before.
<magespawn> Hi inetpro
<Kilos> thats their dusbin
<Kilos> trashcan
<Kilos> sometimes got funny stuff in there
<Kilos> and some virii seem to jump out the trashcan and go hide as a file somewhere else
<Kilos> long number files
<magespawn> No the windows one is called recycle or recycle bin not recycler
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> You would usually find an .ini file in the same drive which points to the odd files or folders.#
<superfly> magespawn: are you able to boot at all?
<charl> inetpro: lol, i didn 't leave though, i was in here for the whole meeting
<charl> i didn't say much though
<magespawn> It gets to the os choice menu where you choose between ubuntu and recovery, then it hangs at the loading screen with that message
<inetpro> charl: hmmm... you didn't say much?
<inetpro> did you say anything?
<inetpro> but charl, you are forgiven
<inetpro> I know that you were studying
<Kilos> hi kan
<Kilos> ah
<charl> :)
<charl> :P
<charl> i'll make up for it next meeting!
<inetpro> charl: np
<inetpro> charl: so what you proposing for next meeting?
<charl> projects! we need projects
<charl> i am quite interested to take up the work i was doing with the debian privacy remix i was working on
<charl> but then do it in ubuntu
<charl> privacy is important
<charl> don't know if that entirely falls into the "official" ubuntu loco picture though
<Kilos> privacy?
<Kilos> hey guys is there a way to tell ubuntu before it starts installing that the screen is small
<Kilos> i just get flashing lines across the screen
<charl> ouch
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> i don't think pavaudio is the problem
<Cantide> it freezes even in the system sound settings :<
<Kilos> Cantide, cant you make it use alsa
<charl> Kilos: maybe try the alternate install?
<charl> with the text installer
<Cantide> umm, how?
<Cantide> it's been working on pulse audio though
<Kilos> dont have the alternate
<Cantide> for a long tmie
<Cantide> time *
<Cantide> so i don't know why it broke :<
<Kilos> yeah there are the odd probs with pulse
<Kilos> i have had mine crash as well
<magespawn> It gets to the os choice menu where you choose between ubuntu and recovery, then it hangs at the loading screen with that message
<magespawn> superfly^^
<charl> i used to hack xorg.conf but now the configuration works differently
<Cantide> is there a way i can flush it?
<inetpro> charl: keep talking, someone might just listen
<Cantide> i tried rebooting, no luck
<charl> not sure how that would work on a live cd in any case
<Kilos> magespawn, can you not get to cli before it gets to that screen
<magespawn> Did not try.
<Kilos> then run boot-repair from there
<inetpro> charl: you know what would make me really happy?
<Kilos> you keep hitting some key but i forgot which one
<magespawn> I did boot from the rescue remix and did boot repair from there.
<charl> inetpro: please say!
<inetpro> if we could find something that could provide an income for our main man in this channel
<Kilos> i think you gotta do it from your drive magespawn  not a cd
<charl> yeah
<Kilos> if using cd you gotta mount the drive first
<magespawn> Maybe i missed that, thought the drive was mounted.
 * magespawn goes to get the laptop
<Kilos> lemme look if i can find it magespawn had a file saved somewhere that explains nicely how to boot from cd then mount then run commands
<Kilos> magespawn, what release is it
<magespawn> 10.04
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> Okay c is the button to get to grub command line
<Kilos> there you go
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> grub cli is another thing
<Kilos> i have those commands too somewhere
<Kilos> wb not_found 
<not_found> thanks uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> i even got a grub2 iso here
<magespawn> Hold brb
<magespawn> Got to go get invoice for wife
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> inetpro, what keys you use when booting to get to a terminal interface
<Kilos> not alt f1 or something
<Kilos> or lotsa spaces
<Kilos> before gui loads
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm...
<inetpro> depends
<inetpro> systems differ
<Kilos> on what
<Kilos> 10.04
<inetpro> oh hang on
<inetpro> ctrl+alt+f1
<inetpro> I thought you want BIOS keys
<Kilos> i have saved files all over the place and sukkel to find the right one every time
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> past bios then boot into cli
<Kilos> not the ubuntu grub menu
<Kilos> before the grub menu
<magespawn> Back
<Kilos> we still hunting magespawn 
<magespawn> No worries,
<magespawn> Trying the rescume remix again
<Kilos> methinks your grubconf is corrupted
<Kilos> magespawn, 
<magespawn> Yes Kilos
<Kilos> try holding down the shift key before grub menu comes up
<Kilos> is it your lappy thats sick
<magespawn> Busy booting from the cd at the moment, yes
<inetpro> Kilos: wow!, before the grub menu?
<Kilos> yeah inetpro cant remember if it works
<Kilos> this was all back in lucid days i think
<Kilos>  hold down the SHIFT key as the computer attempts to boot to display the GRUB 2 menu.
<magespawn> Will try that next.
<Kilos> whew the grub prompt was too much for me to follow i memberthat
<Cantide> omg, still can't get this to work :D
<Cantide> and i bet it is something so simple...
<Kilos> hope thats oh my goodness
 * magespawn twiddles his thumbs waiting for boot-repair to run
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i got piles of stuff to sort through to find the right one anyway
<Kilos> i think you still gave it to me
<magespawn> I think we found it together last time I had a similar problem.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> was with 10.04
<Kilos> maverick is much ,more stable
<Kilos> remember the uuid probs
<Kilos> lol
 * not_found is now on Xubuntu... love Unity but just to many little bugs and stuff :(
<Kilos> i didnt enjoy xfce so much not_found 
<not_found> It is OK... for now I just want stable
<Kilos> magespawn, 
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s21W6ICW9e
<Kilos> one of those methods, there are 3 or 4 i think
<Kilos> was using chroot i think
<magespawn> Ty Kilos will keep a copy of that too
<Kilos> yw but after that i found boot-repair and have solved all probs with it
<Kilos> if you find one of them that tells you to mount the drive first and gives the mount command then you gotta win
<Kilos> was a funny command had mount in it twice
<inetpro> eish!
<Kilos> what you crashed now
<magespawn> I am out of here night all, will chat again tomrrow about success or lack of.
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm back :-)
<inetpro> magespawn: good night
<Kilos> night magespawn wb inetpro 
 * inetpro is not sure what caused the timeout
<Kilos> oh you didnt crash
<Kilos> just an irc timeout
<Kilos> oh my was the monkey here
<Kilos> wb kbmonkey 
<charl> nn all
<Kilos> night charl
<Kilos> sgrr
<Kilos> sjoe dis koud
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> gnight Kilos
#ubuntu-za 2012-07-19
 * Kilos waves to everyone. will be offline for the day as soon as eskom cuts the power
<Kilos> you all be good ok?
<Squirm> morning
<magespawn> Good morning 
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> lo magespawn 
<magespawn> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> whats news with booting magespawn 
<Kilos> i will be off anytime after 8 with power cut
<magespawn> Still no luck, when I get brak today I will try your directions from last night.
<magespawn> Break
<Kilos> ok good luck
<magespawn> I am actually tempted to do a freash install, kde or xcfe this time.
<Kilos> is there nothing of importance on it?
<Kilos> follow this first step for step https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<magespawn> No nothing, all the work is stored on external drives.
<Kilos> whew thats lucky
<magespawn> Old laptop, so as a precuation I was keeping all the data elsewhere.
<Kilos> wise move
<Kilos> especially if you using it to fix win stuff
<magespawn> You learn evetually
<magespawn> Even me.
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> Going to try xubuntu.
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> just takes getting used to
<magespawn> So do a lot of things, keeps the brain flexible.
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> morning magespawn
<magespawn> Hey superfly
<superfly> magespawn: sorry, haven't been at my keyboard much since you were asking about the booting issue
<magespawn> No worries, like I said it does not have any data on it just programmes.
<superfly> magespawn: You could always boot to a CD or USB stick, chroot, and then rerun grub's setup
<superfly> ohi yusuf
<yusuf> hi ya superfly
<superfly> haven't seen you around for a while
<yusuf> it's been a looooooooooooooooong time
<superfly> :-)
<yusuf> maybe a few years, I wonder
<yusuf> its just that I hit a brick wall and I remembered a place to shout for help
<yusuf> Having some problems with ubuntu server with two nics
<superfly> uhuh
<yusuf> eth0 10.60.40.200/24 and eth1 192.168.1.113
<yusuf> both dhcp
<yusuf> is it possible to route between the two?
<superfly> yup
<superfly> what do you want to route?
<yusuf> for example i want 10.60.40.70 to be able to browse the webserver on 192.168.1.100
<superfly> route add -net 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.1.113
<superfly> but what you probably want to do is use the ifup hooks to run that
<yusuf> on the router 10.60.40.2 I have a static route to 10.60.40.10
<superfly> raoul@resistor:/etc/network/if-up.d
<yusuf> ubuntu server is not my router
<superfly> urg, not my whole prompt
<superfly> yusuf: you asked if you can route between the two nics, I told you how
<superfly> yusuf: if your router is external to your server, how is it supposed to route stuff on the server?
<yusuf> superfly: i thought setting a static route on the server pointing to 10.60.40.200 should solve that
<yusuf> sorry static route on the Dlink router
<yusuf> lets explain a little better, office block 1 (D-link router with 12 clients)
<yusuf> office block 3 (billion router 192.168.1.0)
<yusuf> office 2 (using a switch connecting from office 1 - so same network)
<yusuf> server in office 2 has two nics (one connected to office 1 network and the other connected to office three)
<yusuf> wanted to know if I set a static route on the router from office 1 to the server in office two, will I be able to configure the server to forward this traffic to office three network 
<yusuf> or is there some other way to get office one and three talking?
<yusuf> using port fowarding over ssh to connect to the server in office three from office one at the moment
<superfly> yusuf: routing is not that difficult... you just need know where you want the traffic to go, and what range of IPs to route to
<yusuf> basically I just want both networks to ping each other
<yusuf> superfly: and solution would work even if it means vpn or something
<superfly> yusuf: no need for a VPN - otherwise the Internet would only work with VPNs
<superfly> yusuf: Routing 101.
<superfly> 1. Stuff gets routed via specific routing rules
<superfly> 2. If there isn't a routing rule, it gets sent to the default gateway
<superfly> 3. That is all.
<yusuf> 192.168.1.0	255.255.255.0	 10.60.40.200	 
<yusuf> thats my static route on my dlink router
<yusuf> if I ping from anywhere on 10.60.40.0 I get
<superfly> yusuf: every computer does routing
<yusuf> From 10.60.40.2: icmp_seq=2 Redirect Host(New nexthop: 10.60.40.200)
<superfly> all your computers are set up to route stuff via the default gateway
<yusuf> but then no response 100% packet loss
<superfly> of course not, you haven't told it to route that traffic to an accessible location
<superfly> what are you pinging?
<yusuf> ok something seems to be working now
<yusuf> I added route add -net 10.60.40.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.1.113 on the ubuntu server in office three
<yusuf> now I can ping office one network
<yusuf> superfly: thanks now it works both ways thanks, seems as if the static route on my billion is not working, so adding that route directly to the ubuntu server in office three made the diffrence
<superfly> yusuf: As I said a few times already, the routing on the router is not going to affect routing between two nics on a computer
<yusuf> superfly: thanks, been scratching my head for two days now
<magespawn> Brb 
<charl> good afternoon
<inetpro> charl: wb
<nuvolari> o/
<not_found> *yawn*
<zeref> hmmmm, anybody else having trouble connecting to gmail?
<inetpro> Maaz: is https://mail.google.com/ down?
<Maaz> inetpro: No, it's just you
<inetpro> zeref: working for me and Maaz
<zeref> awww
<SmilyBorg_w> I overheard the techies saying that there was an issue with SAIX lite adsl accounts, though I can't confirm that
<zeref> o0o0, i can view the page with w3m https://mail.google.com/
<inetpro> zeref: in that case it's just you :-)
<charl> i love logging into google in germany, you get a login screen "google konten"
<charl> (fyi, "konten" means a-holes in dutch)
<charl> just means accounts in german
<not_found> so I guess we hope it is a German site and not a Dutch site
<charl> yup, if you find a dutch site with that title, i would be careful
<charl> especially considering you have to "log in"
<not_found> lol
<not_found> oh wait L/
<not_found> :/
<not_found> :(
<charl> the first time i saw it, i didn't know what it means in german, kinda freaked me out
<charl> i thought google got hacked or something
<charl> on the reverse side, there is this company called "webton" in germany
<charl> in german, "ton" means "tone", so the company's english name would have been "webtone"
<charl> kind corny, but ok
<charl> so they opened up a branch in the netherlands and called it by the same name
<charl> problem is, "tone" in dutch is "toon", not "ton"
<charl> "ton" however means garbage
<charl> so the company literally looks like it's been called "webgarbage"
<not_found> it might be
<charl> the funniest thing of it all is that they advertise things like "search engine optimisation" and "link building"
<charl> i seriously thought somebody was pulling a (very expensive) prank
<not_found> haha
<magespawn> anybody here with dd-wrt experience?
<tumbleweed> yes
<tumbleweed> (openwrt is nicer)
<magespawn> same sort of hardware support?
<tumbleweed> not quite as wide
<tumbleweed> also, less friendly web UI
<tumbleweed> but far more modern internals and more customiseable
<magespawn> cool thank tumbleweed
<magespawn> later all
<charl> l8r
<Ludo> Hi guys, do anybody know of a local certified partner for ubuntu as specified in http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/ ?
<inetpro> Ludo: I would be surprised if there were any
<inetpro> best person to answer that would possibly be tumbleweed, he's been tumbling the world over
<Ludo> _sigh_ thanks for giving me the question I don't want to have.
<Ludo> answer*
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> Ludo: why do need a certified system, if I may ask?
<Ludo> because every system I have tried to use it on since 2008 have its problems. I want to make it the vendors problem.
<inetpro> hmm... 
<Ludo> or it might just be me ;)
<inetpro> Ludo: you looking for a laptop or a desktop?
<nuvolari> ack :-/ bbl
<inetpro> nuvolari: .
<Ludo> laptop
<inetpro> Ludo: I've had no problems with a Dell Latitude E6220
<inetpro> and it's even Certified for Ubuntu
<inetpro> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201101-7178/
<nuvolari> sal later vanaand weer terug wees 
<nuvolari> lekker aand almal
<inetpro> nuvolari: np
 * inetpro wonders whether Kilos got power restored again
<inetpro> doesn't look like it though
<inetpro> Kilos: eh
<Kilos> inetpro, eh
<inetpro> I was just talking about you
<Kilos> lies again
<inetpro> 19/07 18:21:31 -*- inetpro wonders whether Kilos got power restored again
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> wb
<Kilos> came on 10 mins ago and i gotta get supper ready too
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> np
<Kilos> thats an advandage of making lotsa food. always some that can come outa freezer and be microwaved
<Kilos> evening everyone
<inetpro> from #ubuntu-meeting 19/07 18:19:48 <mhall119> everyone can watch Mark's keynote at OSCON here: http://www.oscon.com/oscon2012/public/content/video
<Kilos> aw
<inetpro> oops
<inetpro> that's actually from #ubuntu-community-team
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> Dell is coming with pre-installed systems in the American market
<inetpro> nice! First class web applications will be directly in the desktop
<inetpro> Ubuntu 12.10 will be awesome!
<inetpro> ok, he's done
<inetpro> and now it's dinner time
 * inetpro bbl
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> from #ubuntu-meeting 19/07 18:19:48 <mhall119> everyone can watch Mark's keynote at OSCON here: http://www.oscon.com/oscon2012/public/content/video
<tumbleweed> Ludo, inetpro: there are local certified support companies
<tumbleweed> don't know who offhand, though
<Kilos> wb Ludo 
<Ludo> thanks Kilos 
<Ludo> tumbleweed, thanks
<charl> hi
<Kilos> hi charl 
<tumbleweed> lsd systems, IIRC?
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello ^-^
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hows the head?
<nuvolari> elvis entered the building
 * nuvolari takes a bow
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
 * nuvolari tips hat to superfly, charl, Cantide, tumbleweed
<Cantide> ^^
<Cantide> heya
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> goeie nuus ne
<nuvolari> virseker!
<nuvolari> verseker?
 * nuvolari sleep translate.google.com nader
<Cantide> ek ook kan nie afrikaans praat nie ._.
<nuvolari> *vir seker
<nuvolari> Cantide: well, you understood most of what I said
<nuvolari> :P
<Tonberry> verseker = insurance iirc
<nuvolari> looks like it
<nuvolari> so that's good enough
<Cantide> ^^
<nuvolari> ah, thanks Tonberry 
<Kilos> sorry guys well try use english as much as possible
<Cantide> \o/
<Cantide> or German or Korean
<Kilos> ian is very sick
<Kilos> docs suspect some avian infection in his lungs
<nuvolari> see, he shouldn't be flying
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> from birds man
<nuvolari> sorry, it's serious
<nuvolari> he should stay grounded
<Kilos> only has 25% lung capacity
<nuvolari> joh
<nuvolari> :-/
<nuvolari> from all the skelm rook?
<Kilos> will have to go to albert luthuli hospital in durbs
<Kilos> hy rook nie. het nooit
<nuvolari> hoekom hier oom?
<Kilos> but he was born near 3 months early
<nuvolari> I'm sure there must be a specialist closer than durban
<Kilos> hulle se dis die beste hospitaal, swiss doctors
<Kilos> Cantide, you speak korean
<Cantide> 아니야
<Cantide> i only know the alphabet and a few expressions
<Kilos> ah
<nuvolari> he spilled some water on his keyboard...
<Cantide> can't hold conversation (yet)
<nuvolari> :P
<Cantide> :p
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> I learn a word or two a week, so maybe i will know enough soon
<Cantide> but the grammar is really crazy .-.
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> is there a reason for learning korean
<Kilos> you wanna go work there
<Cantide> yup
<Cantide> going in 6 months, i hope
<Cantide> final semester of UNISA now :) :) :) :)
<Kilos> give it 110%
<Cantide> at the moment i'm giving it about 10% :D
<Cantide> i'll work on the other 100 later >_>
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> last semester
<Cantide> <_<
<Kilos> rest of your life youre playing with here
<Cantide> well, if things don't go as planned then there will be another last semester
<Cantide> which won't be so cool
<Cantide> but it will still be possible
<Cantide> anyway, i'll quit my job soon so i can study hard before exams
<Kilos> then you get to come here and get some sjambok
<inetpro> stadig Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> ons wil nie mense seermaak hier nie
<Cantide> hahaha
<Kilos> net die boude man
<inetpro> :-)
<Cantide> dankie, oom ._.
 * inetpro maak maar net seker hy hou by die reels van ubuntu
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ja you can whip someone with a smile on your face and not swear
<Cantide> and being whipped, I should accept it gracefully
<Cantide> this is ubuntu, right?
<Kilos> yip
<inetpro> so, is there anything interesting that happened today in the ubuntu world?
<Cantide> we will allow others to watch - open source whipping
<Kilos> dunno
<Kilos> hehe
 * inetpro has not been so actively online today
<Kilos> what did mark say inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: I posted that above... short stuff that I heard
<Kilos> only saw one post
<Kilos> as long as we are growing and taking over the future
<inetpro> 19/07 18:28:58 <inetpro> Dell is coming with pre-installed systems in the American market
<inetpro> 19/07 18:32:24 <inetpro> nice! First class web applications will be directly in the desktop
<inetpro> 19/07 18:32:36 <inetpro> Ubuntu 12.10 will be awesome!
<inetpro> First class web applications are like gmail
<inetpro> web applications that will look like native applications
<inetpro> integrated in the Unity interface
<inetpro> with event functions in the HUD and all
<Kilos> hmm
<Cantide> any changes to unity?
<Cantide> i'm still not quite liking it, even after using it for months :<
<inetpro> Cantide: I ony watched a short snippet at the end
<inetpro> only*
<Cantide> oh, okay ^^
<Cantide> i will have to wait for 12.10 and then see :)
<inetpro> Cantide: you don't have to wait actually
<Cantide> i avoid alpha >_>
<inetpro> you can even try it now already
<inetpro> and get involved in the process
 * inetpro too
<Cantide> once i quit my job i will have a lot more time on my hands
<Cantide> perhaps then
<inetpro> but according to the tumbling weed it's very stable these days
<Cantide> i find it counter-productive
<Cantide> the layout and functionality of the launcher vs the bar at the bottom from gnome 2.x
<inetpro> only towards the end it really becomes a rough ride with everybody trying to get applications included in the release
<Kilos> studies first
<Cantide> i tend to rely on alt-tab a lot more now than i ever did -.-
<Cantide> oh right, the OS is stable, got it '-'
<inetpro> anyway... since nobody seemingly learned any new interesting things today that he/she want to share I shall have to go reading
<Kilos> hahaha
<superfly> inetpro: Install Raspian on your Raspberry Pi
<inetpro> superfly: eh
 * inetpro has not even ordered his Raspberry Pi
<inetpro> superfly: what does it cost?
<inetpro> and where do I order?
<Cantide> 25 USD? 35 USD?
<Cantide> can't remember..
<superfly> inetpro: RS components, mine cost about R350-370, including shipping from the UK
<Cantide> going back, integrated gmail would be really epic :)
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> a lot of moola
<Cantide> superfly, cool :)
<inetpro> then again relative cheap
<superfly> http://za.rs-online.com/web/generalDisplay.html?id=raspberrypi
<inetpro> superfly: hmm... and what do you order on top of the small goodie
<inetpro> ?
<inetpro> our Raspberry Pi may also need...
<superfly> inetpro: a monitor capable of DVI or HDMI
<inetpro> A white moulded plastic case to house the Type B Raspberry Pi
<superfly> inetpro: an HDMI to DVI cable
<superfly> inetpro: an extra keyboard and mouse
<inetpro> superfly: ahh that
<cocooncrash> inetpro: Or http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/1310
<cocooncrash> inetpro: Micro USB cable for power, SD card
<inetpro> cocooncrash: ahh... Kilos he's awake?
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> wb cocooncrash
<cocooncrash> :)
<Kilos> lol yo cocooncrash 
<inetpro> cocooncrash: ahh, good idea
<inetpro> make your own cardboard case?
<Kilos> its past midnight there now he will turn into a pumkin soon
<cocooncrash> Kilos: Uh, no, it's just past midday
<Kilos> oh my
<superfly> inetpro: ah yes, an SD card with Raspian on it
<Kilos> oh yes sorry
<inetpro> interesting
<cocooncrash> inetpro: Haven't got a RasbPi yet, so no
 * inetpro shall wait for the end of the month before placing an order
<inetpro> this certainly looks very interesting
<Cantide> the Punnet is really cool :) perhaps tracing that onto plywood and making a wooden box would be nice; maybe even affix some spare PCB as trimming...
<inetpro> Maaz: convert 7.19 gbp to rands
<Maaz> inetpro: I'm not feeling too well
<Cantide> now i want a Pi -.-
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> hmm R 93 a Belkin Hi-Speed USB 2.0 4-Port Hub
 * Kerbero has a pi in the ski
<Cantide> :D
<Kerbero> *sky
<Cantide> going to take Kilos' advice and study a bit, then sleep ._.
<Cantide> nn
<Kilos> haha someone listen s to me
<Kilos> yay
<Trixar_za> I wish I did. Would have saved me putting my foot in my mouth and having to apologize now
<Kilos> hey Trixar_za 
<Kilos> what did you say wrong?
<Trixar_za> Er, told the guy I didn't care if we lost him as a developer (in not such a nice way - few f-bombs included), that I will make it my mission to replace his contributions with mine and revert any changes he makes that will negatively influence the project
<Trixar_za> Oh and that he just pissed me off enough to motivate me to push the proposed idea forward as a definite
<Trixar_za> ... and then he posted it on the mailing list, then I posted all this messages on the mailing list
<Trixar_za> his*
<Kilos> oh my
<Trixar_za> We then made up like 5 minutes after the last email. So I had to send an apologetic email to the list too
<Kilos> somewhere in my blogs there is a message to young peeps
<Kilos> will try find it for you some time
<Trixar_za> Like I said, I'm not a good leader
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> you will get there
<Kilos> the important thing to remember is one gets the most done when everyone feels they are a part of the team, not just an employee
<inetpro> superfly: you think it makes a difference whether I order in GBP, USD or EURO?
<Kilos> like all of us here
<superfly> inetpro: it can, check the exchange rates
<inetpro> will check
<inetpro> superfly: do I really need to include a Micro USB cable for power, surely if I have a Samsung micro USB charger that should work?
<cocooncrash> Maaz: exchange 7.19 GBP to ZAR
<Maaz> cocooncrash: That didn't seem to agree with me
<cocooncrash> Maaz: gcalc 7.19 GBP in ZAR
<Maaz> cocooncrash: No result
<superfly> inetpro: I have mine plugged into my PC :-)
<inetpro> ok, so I'll leave that then
<inetpro> superfly: and the High Speed SD Flash memory card, with Raspberry Pi operating system pre-installed?
<inetpro> do you download your own?
<superfly> inetpro: I rolled my own
<inetpro> ok
<inetpro> those auxillary cables also look cheap
<inetpro> very interesting
<inetpro> my order would work out as follows
<inetpro> 81.77 USD = R670, 64.01 EUR = R820, 50.47 GBP = R650
<inetpro> that is for Raspberry Pi Type B Single Board Computer, Ethernet network cable for Raspberry Pi, 4GB Class 6 SDHC Flash memory card for Raspberry Pi, Raspberry Pi Type B Case - Clear, HDMI cable for Raspberry Pi and 3.5mm Stereo to twin RCA plug cable for Raspberry Pi
<inetpro> but yikes! 
<inetpro> Despatch expected within 19 week(s)
<inetpro> that is way to long to wait
<inetpro> anyway, I shall wait for now and hopefully in a week or two I'll be able to compare the price with the above
<Trixar_za> bbl
<Kilos> night all sleep tight. see ya morrow
<inetpro> good night Kilos
<charl> nn all
<inetpro> superfly: how's the performance of the Raspberry Pi?
<superfly> inetpro: with the non-optimised Debian: slow, but not unusable
<superfly> inetpro: I'm keen to see what Raspian is like
<superfly> apparently it's faster and smoother
<inetpro> you still downloading?
<superfly> haven't downloaded it yet
<inetpro> ok
<inetpro> good thing if you can experience the Debian side first
<inetpro> superfly: it will be very interesting to see how usable that little device can be for presentations
<inetpro> no more bulky laptops needed to carry around
<superfly> Raspian is Debian, it's just optimised
<inetpro> ahh
<cocooncrash> inetpro: That's a neat idea!
<cocooncrash> I doubt that it could run LibreOffice, but a PDF reader should run fine.
<inetpro> cocooncrash: would definitely look very cool!
<cocooncrash> It amazes me that there's no standard to wirelessy connect to projectors to do presentations
<inetpro> that plus a laser pointer and a projector
<cocooncrash> A RasbPi connected to a project which accepts wireless connections from your Android would be neat
<inetpro> in fact projectors should come with a built in raspberry pi
<inetpro> now there's an idea
<inetpro> I could make money
<inetpro> :-)
<tumbleweed> superfly: raspion shouldn't be more than 20% faster
#ubuntu-za 2012-07-20
<Kilos> cremora minora
 * Squirm looks at Kilos
<Kilos> heehee hiya Squirm 
<superfly> tumbleweed: I haven't tried it myself, but a friend of mine said it is noticeably faster
<Kilos> hi superfly tumbleweed 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> lo Tonberry not_found SmilyBorg_w 
<not_found> Good morning uncle Kilos 
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<charl> we need our morning awesomesauce
<Kilos> hiya charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<Kilos> hi bmg505 
<charl> why do i wake up every friday morning with a rebecca black song in my head
<charl> it's unbelievable
<Kilos> what song?
<Kilos> dunno if i have heard of her even
<charl> never mind, i'll spare you :)
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friday_(Rebecca_Black_song)
<charl> the pits of the american music industry
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<superfly> and it's not even that bad, nor is it the american music industry
<Kilos> yo Kerbero[afk] 
<charl> superfly: hold on a second... are you trying to tell me you like the song?
<superfly> charl: Yes, can't you see?
 * superfly is amazed that charl took so long to figure it out
<charl> okay...
<Kilos> lol
<charl> let me put it this way, even if i actually did like the song, i wouldn't admit to it :)
<superfly> charl: in all honesty, I've never listened to the song in it's entirety
<Kilos> hes still half asleep superfly 
<superfly> but I do at least know a couple of facts about it
<charl> superfly: please do tell :)
<superfly> charl: for instance, depending on your definition of "music industry" she is not part of it
<charl> actually that's true, she did the production independently
<superfly> american music, yes, music industry, no
<charl> ok but tell us about why you like the song
<superfly> I never said I did. I just said that it's not actually that bad
<charl> it's not badly done for an independent production but what's your comment on the lyrics
<superfly> well, I'm talking from a musical/vocal perspective, as opposed to a lyrical perspective
<charl> so the lyrics aren't important in your opinion?
<superfly> lyrically, most of the songs in the "music industry" are complete rubbish
<charl> that might be true, although this song takes it to a new level
<charl> the only people that could compete that i know of is the black eyed peys
<Kilos> wow how big is this song data wise?
<not_found> ... this is crazy ... here's my number ... call me maybeee... NOT
<charl> phew yeah that song too my goodness
 * charl pukes a bit on the floor for good measure
 * superfly personally prefers the Cookie Monster version of that song
<charl> wait i gotta here this, lemme find it
<Kilos> hear
<superfly> charl: it's called "Share it Maybe"
<charl> yup just found it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qTIGg3I5y8
<superfly> yep, that's the one
<charl> awesome
<not_found> that is a good version :)
<charl> oh no and after this morning's conversation i get this link of all things http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xE6P_wn46L0
 * charl does some more puking
<mazal> Morning everyone
<charl> hi Maaz 
<charl> hi mazal 
<charl> bah autotype
<charl> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> charl: There isn't a pot on
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Kilos> sigh no coffee again
<Kilos> Maaz, wheres mine
<Maaz> Kilos If you snooze you lose
<mazal> Gaanit oom Kilos ?
<mazal> Lo charl 
<Kilos> goed en jy dankie mazal 
<mazal> Raasie baie nie ta ;-)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yo Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Trixar_za> I'm still not going to call you oom :P
<mazal> Afternoon Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Afternoon mazal
<Kilos> you dont have to. i told the others not to but its everyones own choice
<Trixar_za> I have stopped doing it towards people I've met after I went past the 'oom' stage myself.
<mazal> lol
<Kilos> call me what you like, but, dont call me late for supper
<Trixar_za> I do still call certain people I knew as a kid oom
<mazal> I get a shock everytime I pay something and the person at the till calls me oom
<Kilos> ya habit
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> Yeah mazal, and that is starting to happen to me too
<Trixar_za> ... it's kind of annoying
<mazal> hehehehe
<Kilos> wait till you greet a chick you think is cute and she says hi oom
<Trixar_za> Has happened too
<mazal> That happens frequently Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> I retorted with "Wel, jy kan altyd op /die/ oom se 'lap' kom sit as jy wil.
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> skoot
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<charl> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> Yay, at last someone thinks about me as well
<charl> drinking some magefein tea after the coffee, good for the stress
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what stress charl 
<charl> heh you should see my job :)
<charl> i have some beer here in the closet for emegencies
<charl> bbl
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz, hurry
<Maaz> Making decent coffee is an art Kilos and should never be rushed
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> hmm
<inetpro> Maaz: is it Friday yet?
<Maaz> inetpro: Sorry...
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya man
<inetpro> Kilos: jy meen ek kan maar huiwaarts keer?
<Kilos> ya boetie ry maar
<Kilos> versigtig hoor
<Kilos> sop die taksies
<Kilos> teksies
<Kilos> daai goed
<inetpro> ahh, sal my baas gaan sê Kilos het gesê ek kan maar gaan
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hys al lankal weg
<inetpro> hoe weet jy?
<Kilos> n voeltjie het my gese
<Kilos> voeeltjie
<Kilos> sjoe sukkel vandag
<Kilos> daai goed wat vlieg
<inetpro> sjoe, jy kan fyn luister
<Kilos> ja my ore werk nog
<Kilos> well are all of you home yet?
<Kilos> the fly is still missing
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<Kilos> should say hi lost
<not_found> :p kieren 
<not_found> ...
<not_found> :p Kilos 
<Kilos> neil do you know what all is one of those usb hubs?
<Kilos> im tempted to open and see if i can repair mine
<Kilos> but if theres a chip inside odds arent good
<not_found> there should be a controller chip
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello :)
<Cantide> i am just lurking
<Kilos> ty not_found 
<Cantide> going to try Blood 1 + dosbox in a minute
<Kilos> lurking is fine if you studying on the side not skyping
<not_found> np uncle Kilos 
<Cantide> ummm >_>
<Cantide> mic still not working
<Cantide> so yeah, no skype for me
<Cantide> but eating dinner and listening to tracker music... then blood 1
<Cantide> then maybe some studying :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> ah hes found
<Kilos> yeah nlsthzn that hub has a chip with like 40 pins so no chance of replacing it
<Kilos> too tiny to see never mind repair
<nlsthzn> Kilos, yup, they are replace parts, not repair parts
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> Evening all
<Kilos> hiya magespawn 
<magespawn> Hey Kilos
<magespawn> Whats up?
<Kilos> nothing new as yet methinks
<magespawn> Did the package arrive?
<Kilos> will only know when sis gets to post office on sunday
<magespawn> Whoa, long time to wait.
<Kilos> whats news your side
<Kilos> yeah but thats the only chance she gets to go in
<Kilos> works mon to sat in other direction
<magespawn> Not much been busy the last two days, and still have work waiting for me.
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> you installed xfce?
<magespawn> Yup not using it now though.
<nuvolari> o/ g'evening
<magespawn> Did not lose any files
<magespawn> Lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, oom sal moet kyk... ek stuur die hardeskyf saam, want dié lyk fine (externally opgekoppel)
<nuvolari> ek't net nie kettleplugs om die hele boks op te koppel en te kyk wat werk en wat nie
<Kilos> dankie nuvolari ek sal plan maak
<magespawn> Kilos looks like you are on the way to a data center.
<Kilos> yeah exciting hey
<Kilos> will be able to run unity and server even
<nuvolari> sjoh, oom kilos will be able to run anything
<nuvolari> I think
<magespawn> Very cool.
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> yeah its just getting in to get ram thats gonna still be a prob
<Kilos> read something about installing a server on your hdd
<Kilos> whats the point or advantage of that
<Kilos> hoe gaan dit nuvolari , baie koud hier
<magespawn> Sorry? Where else would you put a server.
<Kilos> nog ys in byte krane 10vm
<Kilos> on a separate machine?
<Kilos> like one pc just a server
<Kilos> thats how fly does it methinks
<magespawn> Thats the way I run mine.
<Kilos> how?
<nuvolari> gaan goed dankie oom! maak gou kos
<Kilos> ok nuvolari 
<nuvolari> gaan dit goed met oom?
<Kilos> ja dankie nuvolari  net vrek koud
<nuvolari> sorry, I'll toggle language now :P
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> die engelses jol
<magespawn> On a completly seperate machine.
<Kilos> so why ask me where else would one install a server?
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> you trying to rattle brains
<Kilos> yo Banlam whole week you said nothing
<magespawn> You said you were reading about installing it on your drive
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> What I meant was  I did not know of any other way
<Kilos> i said i read that you can install it on your drive that you are using as an os
<Kilos> tried to install to p3 but it said x86 or later
<Kilos> p3 is i686
<Kilos> i actually dunno what a server is for unless its to feed a few other machines
<magespawn> I have also found sometimes if you install an old os then upgrade you can get the new one to work
<Kilos> is it a storage depo kinda thing
<Kilos> does server edition also come in alternate for upgrading?
<magespawn> A server is the same as a desktop os, just without the pretty gui
<Kilos> so text only?
<magespawn> Yup
<Kilos> thats fine and what do you do with it?
<magespawn> What ever you want.
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> You can use it to run photorec, scalpel and other data recovery.
<magespawn> Can also be a cups server to control printers for the rest of the network
<Kilos> thats cool but they have graphic windows that open here will they still do same on server
<Kilos> data recovery via server will be good methinks
<magespawn>  And you control the server via a network vis ssh
<magespawn> So it does not need a monito, keyboard or mouse.
<Kilos> i wanna try that via bluetooth
<Kilos> will it work
<Kilos> how can you pair them if you dont see whats happening on the server
<magespawn> You do, but through a terminal on the networked pc.
<Kilos> oh ty will have lotsa fun getting it all going
<Kilos> but will leave keyboard and small monitor on server
<magespawn>  The commamd prompt on your graphic pc IS exactly what the screen will look like.
<Kilos> thats fine at least its something
<Kilos> till connected via bluetooth that is
<Kilos> once os pc can see the server then its fine
<magespawn> Takes  bit of getting used to.
<Kilos> oh well i can always ask for help on ubuntu-za
<magespawn> Indeed.
<Kilos> one pc must always have access to here
<magespawn> Your desktop, do you control it through the gui or the terminal?
<magespawn> Or both?
<Kilos> im not sure what you mean magespawn 
<Kilos> you mean swopping workspaces
<magespawn> Mmm no, do you know where the terminal/command prompt is?
<Kilos> in the terminal when i open it
<Kilos> apps accessories terminal
<magespawn> Now that terminal is what the whole server screen looks like all the time, so if you are comfortable with that then you are 50% of the way there
<Kilos> ya i sudo everyday
<Kilos> iftop apt-get aptitude etc
<magespawn> Thats how you control a server.
<Kilos> maybe will need to run a user guide here to get correct commands etc
 * nuvolari setting up the meeting...
<Kilos> cant member many commands
<Kilos> what meeting nuvolari ?
<Kilos> 30 days to next one here
<nuvolari> project kilobox's meeting
<nuvolari> the pickup
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> gotta be on a sunday
<nuvolari> eh? oh
<nuvolari> ja, I'll chat to him tomorrow
<Kilos> sis werk saterdae ook nuvolari 
<nuvolari> ok, nee alles reg oom
<nuvolari> ek sal reel dat dit op 'n sondag is
<Kilos> danke
<nuvolari> heel waarskynlik dan in Faerie glen dan
<Kilos> as ek n tyd het  kan ons miskien ontmoed soos hy inkom
<magespawn> Have you found transport for the box?
<nuvolari> magespawn: affirmative!
<Kilos> nuvolari, did
<magespawn> Cool.
<Kilos> im so excited
<Kilos> gonna be wonderful
<Kilos> peeps can stop telling me to trash maverick
<Kilos> will be sad to leave maverick though. been a good os
<magespawn> Keep it running on some, if that is was what works.
<magespawn> No need to change. Run others on the 'new' machines.
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> but this maverick is one that couldnt get updates so has some funny quirks
<Kilos> like hangs every now and again and need sto be unplugged
<Kilos> istill got a good maverick on a 20g drive
<nuvolari> hmm... obviously this was fake habaneros in this jar
<Kilos> lol you not steaming?
<nuvolari> yeah
<Kilos> pickled
<nuvolari> it's some achar
<Kilos> with pips removed?
<Kilos> biggest burn comes from chillis pips
<nuvolari> to be honest, there's more onions and other stuffs in here than actual pepper
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> atchar is lekker
<nuvolari> yeah, this is particularly sweet
<Kilos> mango atchar the best
<Kilos> has ff got a build in download manager
<Kilos> or must that be added later
<nlsthzn> Kilos, doesn't have afaik
<nlsthzn> I always use wget for downloads
<Kilos> ok then i got an example
<Kilos> tried to get tinycorelinux last month the 64m one
<Kilos> that between 2 others
<Kilos> as in http://distro.ibiblio.org/tinycorelinux/downloads.html
<Kilos> centre one
<Kilos> 64m download
<nlsthzn> wget http://distro.ibiblio.org/tinycorelinux/4.x/x86/release/CorePlus-current.iso
<nlsthzn> boom... downloaded :)
<nlsthzn> in terminal
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> np uncle Kilos :) I know little but that which I know I will gladly share
<Kilos> you know heeps more than i
<nlsthzn> my gfx card just died and reset... odd.. and windows didn't even crash... 
<nlsthzn> oh dear... system unstable... me should reboot... but also go to bed :p
<nlsthzn> bye
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> good evening 
<inetpro> what's happening in ubuntu land?
<Kilos> all lurking
<magespawn> Good evening inetpro
<inetpro> why is everyone lurking?
<magespawn> Busy exploring xubuntu.
<inetpro> magespawn: ahh
<Kilos> its not lekker like gnome
<inetpro> anything interesting that I missed here Kilos?
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> dont think so sir
<inetpro> hmm... you guys are all tired at the end of the week or what?
<Kilos> steven has more flu
<Kilos> um
<inetpro> Kilos: have you spoken to sflr lately?
<Kilos> re something
<Kilos> ya mailed him
<Kilos> had flu
<Kilos> near got better
<inetpro> ahh, good to hear that he's still alive
<Kilos> then relapse to worse one
<inetpro> eish
<Kilos> unhealthy place capetown
<inetpro> looks like it
<magespawn> They need the doctor to come blow.
<inetpro> I understand that even superfly is suffering to clear his nasal passage
<Kilos> eish he didnt tell me
<Kilos> hes scared i tell him what to use again
<inetpro> mrs_fly: are you still ok at least?
<Kilos> methinks thats the server
<inetpro> Kilos: eish
<inetpro> is mrs_fly the server?
<Kilos> lol no man connected through it or something
<Kilos> rofl
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> mrs_fly, cant be very comfy in front of a pc now
<magespawn> Lol
<Kilos> min dae
<Kilos> arms too short
<magespawn> What number is this?
<Kilos> say again magespawn 
<Kilos> oh number 2 fly baby
<Kilos> pupae larvae
<Kilos> midge
<magespawn> Yup, ohh dear, the superfly is about to seriously run out of time.
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> then we be lucky with a morning
<Kilos> or a hi
<Kilos> im sure his ears are burning
<magespawn> I am very much liking the new xfce.
<Kilos> without the bottom panel?
<magespawn> Thats about all I get now anyways.
<magespawn> Lol
<Kilos> i use the bottom panel for all 9 desktops trashcan and forcequit button
<magespawn> Has a luancher type panel at the bottom.
<Kilos> ya not lekker that thing
<Kilos> too much thinking
<Kilos> and remembering
<magespawn> Ahh okay, I like the way it keeps the desktop empty.
<Kilos> i go crash now guys. lekker slaap nuvolari 
<Kilos> sleep tight all
<Kilos> see ya morrow
<inetpro> Kilos: good night
<magespawn> Night Kilos
<charl> good evening
<inetpro> wb charl
<charl> hi inetpro 
<charl> how's it going
<inetpro> charl: good and yourself
<charl> not too bad
<charl> just came back from lonniker
<charl> *lonneker
<charl> had a lot of beer!
<charl> had about a litre of edinger weissbier and another litre of grolsch
<charl> now i'm like "me gusta"
<inetpro> hmm... 
<charl> i actually appeared on television by accident
<charl> they were filming and i was in the background
<charl> *erdinger
<inetpro> charl: you seem to like your beer
<charl> yes i take my beer very seriously
<charl> i take beer about as seriously as i take my code
<inetpro> hmm... just don't overdo it!
<inetpro> on both accounts
<charl> lol
<inetpro> charl: you'll get old to quickly
<charl> the force must remain in balance
<charl> http://i.imgur.com/Eqcvr.jpg
<charl> http://i.imgur.com/PbOSI.jpg
<charl> oh my goodness, this is cute http://i.imgur.com/ivitV.jpg
<magespawn> I out of here. Night all.
<zeref> hmmm, any late night owls here....
#ubuntu-za 2013-07-15
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal and others
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<Symmetria> god cell phone rates in kenya are so cheap
<Symmetria> 45c a minute on pre-paid 
<inetpro> good morning
<Symmetria> morning
<Symmetria> heh man, even the cell phone data here is dirt cheap
<Symmetria> R114 gets you 1.5gig of data here 
<Symmetria> and thats on pre-paid and its the more expensive low volume bundle
<Symmetria> and data doesnt expire for 6 months
<Kilos> hi inetpro Symmetria 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> haai
<inetpro> hello Kilos
<Kilos> did you get bitlbee working
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz, dag
<Maaz> Dag sê my menslike vriend
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<charl> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl> hi psyatw 
<magespawn> good day all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> meeting tonight
<Kilos> yip
<psyatw> hi charl
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Xethron> Heya Kilos 
<Symmetria> does anyone here know any seriously competant coders/scripters who are available to do some work for 2 weeks or something 
<Symmetria> money will be? really decent 
<Symmetria> whoever the developer is, they'd need to sign a pretty strict NDA as well
<magespawn> no all the ones i know are full time employed
<Symmetria> ugh
<Symmetria> Im having a mission finding someone 
<Kilos> http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2012/03/how-to-hire-a-programmer.html
<Kilos> hi zeref sakhi 
<Kilos> google not helping Symmetria ?
<sakhi> Morning Kilos and #ubuntu-za
<mazal> Symmetria, what language ?
<mazal> And looking for just one person or a whole team ?
<magespawn> i am looking for a free vpn service, any recommendations?
<Kilos> found one but its only free for 48 hours
<Kilos> what you wanna do magespawn ?
<Kilos> http://vpnsolution.us/free_vpn_account.php
<Kilos> others say free setup
<Kilos> free is a funny word nowadays
<magespawn> yup free always is
<magespawn> going to try these guys http://www.vpnbook.com/freevpn
<Kilos> free setup then $8 a month
<Kilos> http://www.supervpn.net/south-africa-vpn.html
<Kilos>  Free Setup and Unlimited Bandwidth
<magespawn> the first guys are free setup only
<Kilos> what is the idea of a VPN?
<Kilos> you still limited by your ISP
<Kilos> i read what is a vpn and why you should use one, but dont see any advantage over using your own network
<magespawn> yes the idea is that people 'cannot' track where you are going and what you are doing
<Kilos> but you can control that from your pc too, not so?
<magespawn> depending on how it is set up it allows you to access local network services remotely
<mazal> I still struggle to understand vpn
<magespawn> yes you can this would mean all the traffic is hidden though
<psyatw> hi mazal
<psyatw> hell magespawn
<psyatw> hi sakhi
<magespawn> howdy psyatw
<psyatw> hi zeref
<mazal> Hi psyatw 
<psyatw> and Symmetria
<magespawn> vpn would provide an extra layer of protection from the various threats on the internet
<mazal> Doesn't everybody say linux is secure ?
<Kilos> if it was totally secure there wouldnt be ufw and clam
<mazal> Is something I wonder about a lot , and you get conflicting answers. One group say it's secure you don't need things like av , but another group say you do
<Kilos> from what i see clam checks emails and drives but only finds threats with windows stuff
<mazal> So does linux really have a good av that sees linux virusses ?
<magespawn> not as far as i know mazal
<mazal> What's ufw Kilos ?
<magespawn> but maybe one of the guys with mor eadmin experience can give a better answer
<Kilos> methinks the biggest threat is from linux crackers
<Kilos> firewall mazal 
<magespawn> and a linux machine can still transmit a windows virus
<mazal> Oom Kilos , crackers you use at Cristmas , those are hackers
<Kilos> i think one is advised to use the firewall and clamav or clamtk on servers
<Kilos> no man
<mazal> lol , couldn't resist that one sorry :)
<Kilos> crackers are maliscious hackers
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz, spel maliscious
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<mazal> Any hacker is maliscious imo
<mazal> He is where he is not supposed to be
<Kilos> no man they do dev work
<magespawn> http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/security/hacker-vs-cracker/1400
<Kilos> malicious
<magespawn> people hack all sorts of things
<magespawn> Who are the criminals whn the criminals write the laws?
<magespawn> s/whn/when
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> mazal, you should know some software has be be hacked to make it work in your situation
<Kilos> thats hacking inna good way
<mazal> That was an interesting read ta magespawn 
<Kilos> so magespawn a vpn gives you security between you and them and after that the prob is theirs?
<magespawn> yw mazal
<magespawn> basically, but it hids your ip address on the internet, so any attacks that are ip based are easier to deal with
<magespawn> http://netforbeginners.about.com/b/2013/03/20/why-use-a-vpn-here-are-10-good-reasons.htm
<Kilos> http://lifehacker.com/5900969/build-your-own-vpn-to-pimp-out-your-gaming-streaming-remote-access-and-oh-yeah-security
<Kilos>  your VPN will slow down your connection speed by 25% - 50%
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> depending, our connections are so slow we probably will not see a difference
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> using my computers for my vpn means all the traffic goes through my adsl, i am just looking to have my ip masked
<mazal> We experience that performance problem at work.
<mazal> Our department went over to vpn and we have a big loss of speed on our network
<Kilos> magespawn, look at openvpn in the repos
<magespawn> Kilos: that is the software, have it installed
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> see what this shows
<Kilos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBpfrg3z0TI
<Kilos> heres a way to hide your ip
<Kilos> http://whatismyipaddress.com/hide-ip
<Kilos> readable not youtube
<Kilos> http://www.hidemyass.com/
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> and they say free
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> you sneak in so quietly with your setup
<superfly> yeah, busy busy
<mazal> enjoy the evening everyone
<superfly> Maaz: is www.google.com down?
<Maaz> superfly: No, it's just you
<superfly> :-)
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> Just showing off :-P
<magespawn> indeed
<magespawn> can never seem to remember the way to ask
<tonberry352_> Maaz: how do you feel?
<Maaz> tonberry352_: I already know stuff about how
<Kilos> Maaz, how
<Maaz> Kilos: How do you type so quick?
<Kilos> with difficulty
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed you gonna be at tonights meeting?
<Superhuman> Maaz: is www.supercalifragilisticexpialidocious.com down?
<Maaz> Superhuman: No, it's just you
<Superhuman> good
<Superhuman> just checking...
<Superhuman> See laterz
<Kilos> ok
<kbmonkey> i can't believe its time for another meet. i have no perception of time!
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> dont forget this was like three weeks not an month because last months was postponed by a week
<kbmonkey> true
<Kilos> so you not that old and forgetful yet
<Kilos> be happy
<Kilos> hi not_found lost again are ye
<Squirm> evening
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<nuvolari> meh. going home now
<nuvolari> poop hit the fan 
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> go safe
 * inetpro might be a bit late for the meeting 
<Kilos> 10 secs is fine
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: eish man!
<Kilos> as long as you make it inetpro 
<Kilos> you got probs?
<inetpro> I just got home and I need some time to shake off the blue Monday :-)
<Kilos> thats a feeble excuse
<Kilos> have a quick bath
<inetpro> dinner is almost ready
<Kilos> and coffeeeeeee
<Kilos> ya food is good too
<Superhuman> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<Superhuman> Evening all
<Vince-0> Haai
<SmilyBorg> hey all
<Kilos> hi Superhuman SmilyBorg 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Superhuman and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Superhuman> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> Thank you thank you, munch munch chomp chomp
 * Superhuman devours coffee
<Kilos> hi nocware 
<Vince-0> SmilyBorg: ltns
<nocware> Kilos: hey
<Vince-0> See that mail amount some Free Software talk? Dunno wots it is
<SmilyBorg> ya. saw that. just been under the weather
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> SmilyBorg, you better now?
<Kilos> ai! vince has that voda connection again
<Vince-0> Ita
<Vince-0> I'm on WiFi and DSL
<Kilos> you got 8ta probs?
<Vince-0> PC is acting up
<Kilos> ah
<Vince-0> (And chat)
<Kilos> wb kbmonkey 
<Vince-0> Ew bsod kernel error, winblows
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<Superhuman> well there's your problem, Vince-0 
<Kilos> ya someone had a good cure for it
<kbmonkey> more agenda item suggestions?
<kbmonkey> I got nothing
<Kilos> boot from ubuntu dvd and choose earase and use complete drive
<Kilos> peeps are too busy to even think about agenda items kbmonkey 
<Superhuman> kbmonkey: regaining access to the ubuntu-za google calendar?
<Superhuman> or creating a new one
<kbmonkey> thanks Superhuman 
<Superhuman> np
<refusenik> hey guys, connecting from our monthly JoziLUG meetup
 * Vince-0 tries Vodacom Internet
<Kilos> hi refusenik 
<refusenik> hi
 * nuvolari tries to recover from the day
<nuvolari> aloha
<nuvolari> hi refusenik 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos, Vince-0 
<kbmonkey> is monday over yet...?
<Kilos> hehe after the meeting
<nuvolari> my todo list says it didn't start yet :-/
<refusenik> big news guys: we just joined the windows machine to the Samba 4 domain
<kbmonkey> todo list <-> undone list :p
<Vince-0> Naas
<nuvolari> Botha?
<Kilos> time kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> shall we start in a min?
<Kilos> ya
<Vince-0> Let's go go go
<nuvolari> where to?
 * nuvolari runs
<kbmonkey> Maaz, start meeting about Monthly irc meet, July 15th 2013
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<Kilos> hi  psychicist 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<nuvolari> aloha
<Kilos> Maaz, I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<nuvolari> Maaz: I am Johan Mynhardt
<Maaz> nuvolari: Righto
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Welcome and introduction
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcome and introduction
<psychicist> hi nuvolari 
<kbmonkey> hello Maaz 
<Superhuman> maaz: I am Leo Kruger
<Maaz> Superhuman: Alrighty
<magespawn> refusenik: was it difficult
<kbmonkey> Maaz, I am Wesley Werner
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Righto
<SmilyBorg> Maaz: I am Una Karlsen
<Maaz> SmilyBorg: Done
<refusenik> I am Dan Fowler
<Vince-0> Maaz: I am Vincent Swart
<Maaz> Vince-0: Okay
<magespawn> Maaz, I am Greg Eames
<Maaz> magespawn: Yessir
<kbmonkey> okay we look almost 10 strong tonight
<kbmonkey> say hello everyone
<nuvolari> hello kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hello o/
<Kilos> the pro is coming
<Superhuman> aweh
<nuvolari> lo Superhuman
<kbmonkey> he will be in shortly Kilos ?
<Kilos> old peeps take longer to recover after a hard days work
<Kilos> yip
<kbmonkey> I think work is the common problem ;)
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<kbmonkey> okay welcome everyone, to our monthly irc meet.
<kbmonkey> we do not have a large agenda, but we are here 
<Kilos> just in time Cantide 
<nuvolari> howdy Cantide 
<superfly> hi, have things started yet (I can't see, waiting for my backlog to load)
<Kilos> only just superfly 
<nuvolari> superfly: you're in time
<superfly> oh wait, I probably won't even see that...
<kbmonkey> just in time superfly and Cantide - introduce yourselves to Maaz 
<nuvolari> getting merry now
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Review previous minutes
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review previous minutes
 * inetpro takes a seat
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure
<Kilos> wb inetpro 
<kbmonkey> Our text-only browser friendly previous minutes link is http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-06-24-17-34-16.txt
<inetpro> I see apologies from not_found and queery on g+
<kbmonkey> last time we spoke about tracking more events through the G+ page
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> hi georgelappies login with maaz
<Kilos> hi bomberman 
<bomberman> hi Kilos 
<georgelappies> hi Kilos
<kbmonkey> So, just to confirm - who has the event creation rights there? So we can know who to contact for our event updates.
 * nuvolari pleads not guilty
<kbmonkey> Superhuman, this is related to your suggestion about the calendar - I think we moved from google calendar to G+ events...
 * Superhuman too
<Superhuman> think so too
<kbmonkey> okay well I have a better idea - for all your events post the details on the community page at https://plus.google.com/communities/117322247779910275992 - bookmark it.
<kbmonkey> yes?
<Superhuman> I agree
<superfly> wow, an almost 9 minute lag
<inetpro> kbmonkey: I have three people on admin rights on our g+ page; superfly, Steven Scheffler (who rarely comes here these days) and myself
<inetpro> with admin rights*
<bomberman> I'm here!  aka Steven Scheffler. lol
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> bomberman: welcome back sir
<Kilos> lsflr
<Kilos> something like that
<Kilos> sflr
<kbmonkey> Ah thank you inetpro. So if our neighbourhood Ubuntu peeps have events, you can contact them through the mailing list or post the details on that community page.
<inetpro> anyone is welcome to chatter away on the community page
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Events
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<Kilos> kbmonkey, you gotta do agreed with maaz on that
<Kilos> but make it a neat link
<kbmonkey> Maaz, agreed users to post event details to the list or the G+ community page (https://plus.google.com/communities/117322247779910275992)
<Maaz> Agreed: users to post event details to the list or the G+ community page (https://plus.google.com/communities/117322247779910275992)
<Kilos> Maaz, shorten https://plus.google.com/communities/117322247779910275992
<Maaz> Kilos: That reduces to: http://is.gd/66sp3C
<kbmonkey> okay, that was last minutes, done. Please shout out your upcoming events now!
<kbmonkey> bananas
<inetpro> kbmonkey: re events; I see JoziLUG guys mentioning SFD
<refusenik> yes
<refusenik> right now, there's a meeting about it in Sandton City
<inetpro> I guess we could all support the initiative
<kbmonkey> great refusenik. 
<superfly> oh, hey, look, I'
<superfly> *I'm back
<superfly> (sortof)
<superfly> bomberman: aka "sfx" ?
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Righto
<bomberman> yes superfly , sfx too! ;)
<refusenik> cool
<superfly> bomberman: traitor!
<refusenik> any suggestions for a venue?
<inetpro> refusenik: what is the date for SFD this year?
<kbmonkey> hang on.. lag incoming
<refusenik> 21 Sep, I think
<bomberman> superfly: > wrong chat :P I hang out with HawkiesZA now
<kbmonkey> http://www.softwarefreedomday.org/
<superfly> bomberman: I know
<superfly> bomberman: the traitor works with me
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> ahh Saturday, 21 September 
<kbmonkey> 67 days left to SFD
<superfly> inetpro: it's usually the 3rd Saturday in September, I think
<bomberman> really? haha thats funny superfly. What your agent name?
<inetpro> I guess people on here can start thinking about setting up a Ubuntu desk
<superfly> bomberman: lightwing
<superfly> *an Ubuntu desk
<bomberman> SFD > "Any team registered on or before July 21, 2013 will receive a pack of goodies including a big banner, tshirts, stickers, balloons, etc."
<inetpro> superfly: well a stand or something like that
<kbmonkey> Maaz, agreed to keep an eye on SFD (http://www.softwarefreedomday.org/)
<Maaz> Agreed: to keep an eye on SFD (http://www.softwarefreedomday.org/)
<inetpro> with official branding etc...
<Kilos> nee man a must be an
<superfly> refusenik: are you guys doing SFD?
<bomberman> hola lightwing. how small this universe is superfly :)
<superfly> indeed
<inetpro> btw, if it boils down to it we can probably have a SFD event in each town or city
<superfly> bomberman: but I have more than an Ingress bone to pick with you, you stood me up for the Ubuntu hour! :-P
<superfly> well, not quite.
<superfly> no one said anything on the list
<kbmonkey> does anyone have other events to mention?
<bomberman> superfly: > will make is up x 2 :) i'm bored of Ingress now.
<bomberman> it*
<kbmonkey> SFD is still 2 months away and made a note of it in Maaz 's memo pad
<inetpro> refusenik: please let us know how the planning goes and lets take it from there
<bomberman> Should we put an SFD countdown timer on ubuntuza site?
<refusenik> yes, we're doing SFD
<refusenik> yeah, will do
<kbmonkey> thank you refusenik
<kbmonkey> A counter on the site would be mean
<refusenik> there's a SFD planning group
<inetpro> btw, when is document freedom day?
<refusenik> mailing list
<refusenik> for anyone who wants to be involved 
<bomberman> inetpro: > do you want to release the Zuma spy tapes? lol
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> ok, that was in March
<inetpro> bomberman: nee man, we need peeps to be aware of these days
 * inetpro just thinking out loud
<Cantide> Maaz, I am Karl Wortmann
<Maaz> Cantide: Righto
<superfly> refusenik: any publically-linkable web page?
<refusenik> no
<refusenik> besides last year's
<refusenik> http://softwarefreedom.co.za/
<bomberman> Is there a plan to do it in Cape Town, Durban, Joburg? 
<refusenik> I don't know beyond Joburg
<Cantide> when is it?
<inetpro> Cantide: Saturday, 21 September 
<bomberman> We could do something at itsahouse, but I heard they closed down recently? In CT
<kbmonkey> ... lag, am back. its in mid September Cantide 
<kbmonkey> http://www.softwarefreedomday.org/
<Cantide> oh, i may not be here then -.-v
<superfly> refusenik: is there a ZA profile on the SFD site itself?
<Vince-0> So what happens on sfd in in joburg? Where do you go public
<superfly> I should probably check what the counter does before asking anymore stupid questions
<inetpro> Vince-0: I think they only have it on the agenda for tonights meeting
<bomberman> Counter -> static img http://www.softwarefreedomday.org/countdown/banner1-UTC-4-en.png
<kbmonkey> Vince-0, we can start looking out for a venue? beach? my pc does not like sand very much.
<inetpro> AFAIK their meeting started at 18:30
<Vince-0> Nice venue at Wits from last year
<superfly> meh. Intarwebs is SLOW tonight
<Vince-0> Durban varsities are asleep
<kbmonkey> yup
<kbmonkey> keeping an eye on sfd then, will doodle some notes on my yellow memo pad while I sit in boring business meetings 
<bomberman> Cape Town could be at UCT. Each faction (cities) should go an brainstorm locations and program?
<bomberman> lol @ kbmonkey 
<inetpro> I think we can add stuff at http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2013
<inetpro> actually more like http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2013/SouthAfrica
<kbmonkey> my browser says no to loading any pages. bookmarking
<inetpro> anyway I think we can move on
<Kilos> hi Georgl 
<Georgl> evening Kilos
<kbmonkey> righto, let's move on next.
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic closing comments
<Maaz> Current Topic: closing comments
<kbmonkey> Your chance to say a word, anyone?
<magespawn> word
<kbmonkey> Maaz, minutes so far
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-07-15-17-31-55.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-07-15-17-31-55.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-07-15-17-31-55.html
<kbmonkey> hmm, not what I wanted, thanks Maaz 
<kbmonkey> lol magespawn 
 * inetpro wants to talk about meeting schedules
<kbmonkey> Well then thanks everyone for your being here
<magespawn> more or less?
<bomberman> I added Cape Town on SFD. woot! http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2013/SouthAfrica
<inetpro> I noticed JoziLUG meetings happening every 3rd Monday of the month at 18:30
<bomberman> It seems there can be multiple teams in one city
<kbmonkey> meeting schedules inetpro ?
<kbmonkey> Maaz, agreed note the SFD ZA page - http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2013/SouthAfrica
<Maaz> Agreed: note the SFD ZA page - http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2013/SouthAfrica
<inetpro> kbmonkey: well I'm not sure whether we have anyone at JoziLUG meetings who would also like to be here
<inetpro> but perhaps we should consider moving our date
<inetpro> or time
<kbmonkey> date for the next irc meet?
<Kilos> ya
<magespawn> theirs start at 20:30?
<Kilos> not the 3rd monday
<inetpro> 18:30
<magespawn> do they usually take longer than an hour?
<kbmonkey> either date or time. 18:30 or tuesday
<inetpro> I think they actually meet at a venue
<inetpro> perhaps refusenik can tell us more
<magespawn> wow in real life cool
<kbmonkey> it will be safer if we shift dates
<Kilos> isnt a wednesday a better day
<magespawn> i have it down as the 19th
<superfly> no, I have Bible study on a Wednesday
<Kilos> then weekend recovery is over and monday blues are done too
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> thursday?
<magespawn> according to the u untu-za calender
<inetpro> what about the 4th monday of each month?
<Kilos> ya inetpro 
<kbmonkey> ah so it won't conflict with the 4th Monday?
<magespawn> i am easy either way almost any night time works for me
<kbmonkey> That seems like a better idea, clever inetpro 
<magespawn> as long as it is in the calender i am happy
 * inetpro could do with later but don't want to mess up the schedule for everyone else
<inetpro> early in the evening is family time
<Kilos> 8pm could work
<kbmonkey> let's do that then, and point that out on the email list to see if there are any objections
<magespawn> after 20:00 is better for me, kids are in bed then
<Superhuman> agreed
<magespawn> 4th monday @ 20:00 ?
<inetpro> ok, then we need to find out who can update the google calendar
<Kilos> ya
<kbmonkey> agreed
<inetpro> I think guys like Superhuman don't use g+
<magespawn> inetpro: we thought you did it
<kbmonkey> Maaz, agreed move the next irc meet to the 4th Monday 20:00
<Maaz> Agreed: move the next irc meet to the 4th Monday 20:00
<Superhuman> i do use it
<inetpro> magespawn: that was last updated by drubin
<inetpro> so is everyone happy with just g+ ?
<magespawn> Maaz seen drubin 
<Maaz> magespawn: drubin was last seen 6 months, 12 days, 1 hour, 43 minutes and 35 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-01-04 08:38:07 PST], and has been online on freenode since 2013-07-09 03:05:01 PDT
<magespawn> wow
<superfly> 8pm is offsping's bed time, but these days evenings just don't work for us on the whole
<bomberman> I will update the website. That events widget is loaded from Google Calendars and pre-loaded for the next 5 years ;)
<kbmonkey> thanks bomberman 
<inetpro> ok I will try to find out how we can update the calendar as well
<kbmonkey> please post the google calendar link on the list for us when that is done
<bomberman> Okay!
<kbmonkey> yay
<kbmonkey> well that's it folks
<Kilos> superfly, how long does it take to bed them?
<superfly> Kilos: anything from half an hour to an hour and a half.
<Kilos> whew
<kbmonkey> Maaz, meeting end
<Maaz> kbmonkey: *blink*
<inetpro> who's our next chair?
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> not end meeting?
<bomberman> This is the calendar. public. https://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=jlfkdi985bpd1p16ddkvdm1e18%40group.calendar.google.com&ctz=Africa/Harare
<kbmonkey> oh yes, next chair votes?
<superfly> little children are not a small task to deal with
<bomberman> Its not updated, but will updated it this week.
<superfly> bomberman: do you have write access to the calendar?
<superfly> I only seem to have read access
<kbmonkey> Maaz, agreed bomberman to update the Google calendar with new meeting dates
<Maaz> Agreed: bomberman to update the Google calendar with new meeting dates
<bomberman> Yes, I have. Hopefully. Otherwise I can create a new one. 
<bomberman> Ok, what is the new dates? 4th Monday @ 8pm-9pm?
<kbmonkey> yes, 4th [3~Mmonday 20h00 
<inetpro> +1
<inetpro> and the chair?
<Kilos> monkey
<inetpro> anyone else want to take a chance?
<Kilos> nuvolari, you still here??
<kbmonkey> myself to chair, anyone else ?
<inetpro> going going...
<inetpro> gone
<inetpro> +1 for kbmonkey
<Kilos> Vince-0, gotta fix his connection or get a linux pc
<Vince-0> *crickets
<kbmonkey> gone. i'll grab it.
<kbmonkey> chirp chirp
<inetpro> :-)
<kbmonkey> Maaz, end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-07-15-17-31-55.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-07-15-17-31-55.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-07-15-17-31-55.html
<inetpro> kbmonkey: your timing is good
<Kilos> ty for making it superfly inetpro 
<Kilos> ty for chairing kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> I am creating the next meeting on loco now, pasting the details in...
<inetpro> hopefully we have a longer agenda next time
<inetpro> at least we keep things rolling
<Kilos> refusenik, you guys must have ubuntu users in your lug
 * inetpro wonders whether ptalug is still alive
<bomberman> We can do more research into SFD
<inetpro> bomberman: we should
<bomberman> it would be great if we could do something at Department of coffee in Khayelitsha. 2-3 centers in greater Cape Town
<inetpro> and bomberman you should come here more often
<kbmonkey> the web is frozzen
<inetpro> Department of coffee?
<kbmonkey> yet ssh still works a bomb
<Squirm> evening
<inetpro> Squirm: you are late
<bomberman> inetpro: i come when I can. When I'm not busy kicking superfly 's a$$ on the battlefield :P
<Squirm> meh, dinner was had during the meet :/
<bomberman> inetpro: > Department of Coffee: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Department-of-Coffee/455306021156615
<bomberman> thats now in Cape Town
<Cantide> huh -.- i pretty much missed the meeting entirely
<inetpro> hmm...
<kbmonkey> Ohkay the new meeting page is http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/623/detail/
<Cantide> i was here in spirit though :)
<kbmonkey> hmm it created duplicate entries when the page timed out and I resubmitted - 
<Kilos> you getting slack Cantide 
<Cantide> yeah :/
<Cantide> i am -.-v
<Cantide> was talking elsewhere
<superfly> bomberman: since when? when we made almost 300 level 8 portals in Cape Town?
<Kilos> shame on you
<Cantide> just around the time of the meeting -.-v
<inetpro> kbmonkey: you have it up for  Sun, 25 Aug. 2013 
<kbmonkey> uh, thanks inetpro. I hate date pickers.
<Kilos> haha
<Vince-0> Sweet beans
<inetpro> kbmonkey: that thing is super slow
<kbmonkey> inetpro, and it always has been like that. 
<kbmonkey> right about now it runs the same speed as the rest of the net ;)
<inetpro> we need someone to talk to the guys at #ubuntu-meeting
<superfly> about?
<bomberman> 2011 SFD CLUG. Anyone has contacts? http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2011/South%20Africa/Cape%20Town/CLUG
<inetpro> superfly: about fixing performance of http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<superfly> oh
<kbmonkey> ohkay thanks again all, I am going back to sleep 
<superfly> bomberman: tumbleweed used to organise that
<Kilos> night kbmonkey sleep tight
<superfly> bomberman: but he no longer works/studies at UCT
<bomberman> superfly: need to recruit new people then
<superfly> (and it wasn't a great venue either in terms of general accessibility or prominence)
<bomberman> superfly: do you have a venue in mind? We could have 2-3 on the day. Just to have some competition going...
<superfly> not specifically
<superfly> canal walk would be a good venue, but we'd need company sponsorship
<superfly> and professional stands 
<bomberman> MWEB? IS?
<Cantide> sleep time -.-v good night!
<superfly> mweb unlikely
<superfly> IS also unlikely
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Vince-0> So is a stall + team + install lab 
<bomberman> I need to read up on SFD first.
<Vince-0> Cya Kilos
<inetpro> good night Kilos
<magespawn> if we can get a list of what is needed then we can look for sponsers
<bomberman> its also media coverage etc
<bomberman> here are some of the past winners http://www.softwarefreedomday.org/en/competition/winners-2010
<bomberman> you can see they went out really big
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://slexy.org/ || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Mon, 26 August 20:00, Agenda: http://bit.ly/12BdEw0 || Twitter: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza
<superfly> if my internet weren't so slow
<bomberman> webchat is fast :D
<superfly> IRC is fine, it's actual HTTP which seems to be slower than molasses in July
<inetpro> superfly: maybe you should try access via a proxy?
<superfly> make it even slower?
<inetpro> I mean a public proxy
<magespawn> later all data just about gone
 * inetpro emailed drubin about the calendar
<drubin> magespawn: inetpro : it can't be thaaaaat long its long but can't be that long? ;)
<inetpro> drubin: uh?
<inetpro> drubin: wb sir!
<inetpro> drubin: people have almost forgotten that you are the chief :-)
<inetpro> anyway, thanks for the calender permissions
 * inetpro updated the dates 
<drubin> inetpro: pleasure!
<inetpro> bomberman: you'll have to do your magic to fix the site
<inetpro> or superfly ^^
<inetpro> but I guess both are sleeping now already
<inetpro> which is a good idea anyway
<inetpro> good night everyone
<BLAZED> ppl
<BLAZED> or better yet bantu basekhaya
#ubuntu-za 2013-07-16
<Kilos> morning superfly magespawn and others
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<bomberman> morning Kilos!
<Kilos> hi bomberman nice to see you here
<bomberman> inetpro, superfly, Kilos website events updated with new dates
<bomberman> Yeah Kilos, been a while :|
<Kilos> bad man
<Kilos> site link bomberman ?
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi bomberman!
<bomberman> Kilos: http://ubuntu-za.org/ look on the left
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> is that the same one that opened slow last night
<Kilos> was quick here now
<Kilos> ty for updating all the meeting dates
<psyatw> bomberman, are you related to megaman?
<superfly> psyatw: no, he's the original bomerman
<superfly> (is everyone here so young they don't get that reference??!!)
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> im too old to get it
<Vince-0> haai
<psyatw> hi superfly
<psyatw> hi Vince-0
<Vince-0> surp
<mazal> Morning everyone
<superfly> good evening
<mazal> Evening ?
<superfly> ask Kilos
<mazal> hehe ok
<mazal> Oom Kilos , wat gaan aan ?
<mazal> Does anybody know how I could translate an entire Libre Office calc (.xls) sheet ?
<superfly> translate? nope
<mazal> Wouldn't be a valid question for Askubuntu he? Cos it's not Ubuntu related ?
<tonberry352_> translate the language?
<Kilos> hi mazal tonberry352_ 
<Kilos> hehe
<tonberry352_> hi
<Kilos> mazal, libreoffice is ubuntu related
<mazal> Ok , gonna try and hope to not get scolded
<Kilos> best place to ask funny questions like that is google
<mazal> Google don't know
<Kilos> then last resort ask here
<mazal> Not yet anyway , checked through first few pages of results
<Kilos> hmm...
<bomberman> hi psyatw, not related to megaman. sorry.
<Kilos> what do you want to convert it to?
<mazal> tonberry352_, yes , translate from Afr to Eng
<bomberman> how many rows to translate mazal?
<tonberry352_> If it is just text, convert to csv and find something that can translate plain text files.
<mazal> lemme check
<Kilos> no translaters do a good job
<tonberry352_> No idea how to do it if it has formulas.
<tonberry352_> pay someone...
<mazal> 1121 rows , 2 columns
<mazal> Just txt
<Kilos> is it a secret document
<mazal> No it's a scriptures sheet
<bomberman> did you try Google translate? it doesnt seems long. I would create an English column then copy 50-100 rows at a time into Google Translate
<mazal> It's what I build up over the past 2 years , now one of my friends needs this truths desperately , but she is english
<Kilos> you speak good english
<mazal> But I want her to have the whole document. There is too much food in there to go through quickly. Will take her time
<mazal> bomberman, google translate just went bonkers on me. Froze up completely
<bomberman> mazal try to paste 20 rown into Google Translate.
<mazal> I think I should try that
<bomberman> you could put it in a html document and upload it to the internet. She can look at it with Chrome which will offer do translate the whole doc automatically.
<mazal> hmm
<mazal> Whatever I find that works must be easy repeatable. It updates almost daily
<mazal> But where would I put the html doc ?
<bomberman> you could put it in dropbox and share the link.
<Kilos> and you have a ubuntuone account
<bomberman> are these scriptures from the Bible? You could give her the book and the verse references.
<bomberman> Software Freedom Day start guide -> http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/StartGuide
<mazal> bomberman, yes
<mazal> Over 1100 sections with multiple scriptures for each
<Kilos> whew
<mazal> So I want her to have the doc in English. Is too many too give one by one
<bomberman> mazal I dont think a translation engine would be the best to translate biblical verses. It is geared more towards general every day language.
<mazal> Oom Kilos > http://www.mediafire.com/download/97e7rmbu7uh0k8y/Spreek_Heer_ek_luister.zip
<mazal> It conatins the references bomberman , not the verses themselves
<Kilos> mazal, also a couple at a time would be better to do so you can explain each one
<mazal> Kilos I want het to have it with her , so when she has question re a specific thing then she can easily go check it up
<mazal> I am not always around to help
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> And I made a quick check on google translate for the only 20 rows at a time plan. But it can't translate Bible book names correctly :-(
<Kilos>  End-of-central-directory signature not found
<mazal> Huh ?
<Kilos> it wont unzip here
<mazal> Can I dcc it to you ?
<Kilos> ya
<bomberman> yes, that's what I was afraid of mazal. 
<mazal> bomberman, is a tricky one this. I might have to find someone strong enough in English who would be willing to do it manually
<Kilos> whew
<bomberman> I can see. I got the file. Its a reference list. Google translate really wont work :(
<mazal> Does it unzip at your side bomberman ?
<Kilos> thats gonna have to be done manually
<bomberman> yes, worked on my side mazal 
<mazal> Kilos, fix your unzipper lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> bomberman, what zip tool you use?
<Kilos> oh you on win
<mazal> Shouldn't be relevant. It was zipped in Ubuntu
<Kilos> aw wassup my ubuntu
<bomberman> zip is zip. lol. Maybe your download didnt work Kilos and you ended up with a corrupted file.
<Kilos> it says it can be opened with winzip for windows and mac
<Kilos> yeah maybe
<Kilos> ill try again
<Kilos> eish now it wants me to authorise and type in that funny thing i cant even read
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> dcc worked so i leave that mediafire thing
<bomberman> mazal. Create a new column in the sheet and call it English, then only copy 50 rows from the first column into Google Translate. Then copy the result in the new English column. It looks pretty well the translation. Dont include the book names in the Google Translate
<mazal> Kilos you broke my mediafire ? lol
<Kilos> oops sorry
<mazal> Booknames part will have to be manual I think bomberman 
<Kilos> i told it skip the captcha goed
<Kilos> then it hung
<mazal> It thinks your a bot
<Kilos> use ubuntuone or dropbox or even mailbigfile for stuff
<Kilos> but not now
<Kilos> mailbigfilewprks well
<Kilos> works well
<mazal> I never have problems with mediafire
<mazal> You are the first one
<Kilos> im always the first with any prob
<mazal> filegooi.co.za is another option if you don't want to share many files
<Kilos> my pc dont like win stuff unless it is with remmina so i got control
<bomberman> mazal for the book names you can do find-> replace, eg find Markus -> replace with Mark. Of course in the right column only :)
<mazal> Brilliant idea bomberman , didn't even think of that :-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<mazal> Work calls , have to run for now
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy you missed last nights meet
<mazal> l8tr guys
<Kilos> hi trender 
<bomberman> bye mazal 
<trender> yo
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: you should know by now i'm not around in the evenings ;-p
<Kilos> ya but that dont mean i cant nag till you attend meets 1 hour a month
<bomberman> ThatGraemeGuy: meeting moved to 4th Mondays @ 8pm
<Kilos> you been online before in the evening so one can hope
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's when something breaks at work
<Kilos> haha
<ThatGraemeGuy> which is hardly ever :-p
<bomberman> You must make things so they break at 9am only :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> i prefer them not to break at all, so things are built to tolerate failure
<ThatGraemeGuy> its rare when i need to poke things after hours
<bomberman> On Error Resume Next -> silent fail ;)
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<charl> good morning
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
<Maaz> Kilos: There's already a pot on. If you ask nicely, maybe you can have a cup
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<charl> how's it going Kilos 
<Kilos> not bad ty and you charl ?
<charl> good good
<charl> hot at the moment
<Kilos> you missed last nights meeting
<charl> ah sorry, you're right
<Kilos> hot is lekker it be cold here
<charl> i got busy yesterday evening
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<charl> Maaz: thanks !
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<Xethron> heya Kilos and Maaz :)
<charl> hi Xethron 
<Xethron> heya charl 
<Xethron> Maaz: Coffee for me to please?
<Maaz> Xethron: *blink*
<charl> Xethron: you first have to say "coffee on"
<Xethron> !coffee
<Xethron> ah
<Xethron> coffee on
<charl> with maaz in front of it
<Xethron> oh
<Xethron> lol
<Xethron> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<charl> :)
<superfly> Xethron: Maaz only responds when you talk to him
<Xethron> heya superfly 
<charl> it's the law in this channel
<Xethron> This channel is active today
<charl> this channel is pretty active
<Xethron> Maaz: I'm always talking to you! OK?
<Maaz> Xethron: Sorry...
<Xethron> Maaz: You better be!
<Maaz> Xethron: What?
<Xethron> Maaz: Sorry
<Maaz> Don't be sorry Xethron Be careful.
<charl> Maaz is not too bright :)
<Xethron> Maaz: No you be sorry!
<Maaz> Xethron: Sorry...
<Xethron> lol
<charl> i see mint 15 xfce has been released, trying it now
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Xethron!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Xethron> Yeah, I want to update to 15
<Xethron> thanks Maaz :)
<Kilos> charl, have you tried the google OS
<charl> Kilos: chrome os? not yet
<charl> from what i understand it's basically just a browser
<Kilos> im just looking for a way to use some night surfer data without wasting it
<charl> i need at minimum a terminal because half of what i do (if not more) is at the terminal
<Kilos> aw is it so raw
<Kilos> môre inetpro 
<mazal> Kilos that makes me think , can't you schedule your updates for after 12:00 ?
<mazal> I'm sure a little script and entry in crontab should do the trick
<Kilos> ya but im uptodate here mazal 
<Kilos> can also use the at command if i wanna go to bed
<Kilos> was just thinking to maybe use the night data on another OS to play with
<Kilos> but chrome os dont look to useful to me
<Kilos> i wish theyd stop this data expiring after next calender month
<Kilos> its just thievery
<Kilos> swines
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> oh
<charl> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<magespawn> power failure
<Kilos> you show away lad
<Kilos> eish
<mazal> You guys seen this: http://my-ubuntu-day.blogspot.com/2013/07/hello-from-ubuntu-za-to-ubuntu-fr.html
<mazal> And for magespawn , you seen this: http://www.jorgecastro.org/2013/07/09/quick-and-easy-vpn-with-ubuntu/
<magespawn> ty mazal
<Kilos> why does he thank us?
<Kilos> did i miss something
<charl> mazal: that post about the ubuntu hour in paris is extremely vague
<magespawn> i was away earlier
<mazal> Indeed charl 
<magespawn> for the link Kilos
<Kilos> ya that yooke
<charl> who was there, what was discussed, what came out of it
<charl> says nothing
<charl> and there are very few french speakers in southern africa
<charl> that's mostly west africa
<Kilos> they had one thats whats important
<charl> not so sure Kilos 
<Kilos> maybe the lad is a noob
<charl> it looks like a "for the lols" thing which isn't necessarily bad but the post is just vague
<charl> if it's just about meeting people from other locos that's fine, then just say it
<Kilos> he might be a begiiner in linux and to blogging
<charl> possibly
<Kilos> beginner
<Kilos> read what his other posts say
<Kilos> lotsa pics waste data
<charl> there is very little said about anything
<charl> just photos indeed
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> give him tips
<magespawn> i see the post is by maiatoday but maybe the orginal was in french or written by a franch person
<Kilos> where you see maia
<charl> oh at the bottom
<charl> "posted by"
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> actually talking about maia , she has been scarce for a long time now
<charl> yes i have seen her a long time ago
<Kilos> maybe tumbleweed knows
<Kilos> i think they at the same place
<mazal> Have a nice evening all
<mazal> Bye
<Kilos> hmm... when im reading i miss the new peeps
<Kilos> poor pc has a big name
<Kilos> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/broadcasting/81857-tv-license-fee-increase.html
<Kilos> on that page on the right they advertise free satelite internet for mobiles methinks
<Kilos> http://www.yahclick.co.za\
<Kilos> hehe free installation
<magespawn> only on the business packages Kilos
<magespawn> later all home time
<Kilos> later magespawn 
<inetpro> Kilos: talking about maia...
<inetpro> see: Hello from ubuntu-za to ubuntu-fr  http://my-ubuntu-day.blogspot.com/2013/07/hello-from-ubuntu-za-to-ubuntu-fr.html
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> as found in "Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 325"
<Kilos> i already saw thatman
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<inetpro> Kilos: ok
<Kilos> hehe ek sukkel darem party keer
<Cantide> hello everyone '-'/
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<charl> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> ubuntu-on-air soon
<Cantide> if anyone is interested
<Cantide> join #ubuntu-on-air and open ubuntuonair.com
<charl> what are they talking about
<Cantide> but it will only start in 30 minutes
<Cantide> i think it's a general update - mir / unity / juju / whatever
<Cantide> a speaker from each team
<charl> ok
<Cantide> and you can ask questions in the irc channel
<Cantide> i think jono is the MC
<Cantide> hi Kilos, charl :p
<Cantide> it's interesting to watch, if you have the bandwidth to do so
<Cantide> and it makes you feel a lot closer to Ubuntu :p
<Cantide> brb
<Kilos> yo JoTraGo 
<Kilos> yay got a mail from maia
<Kilos> I am in Europe at the moment. So data isn't so easy. I saw the Ubuntu France guys for an Ubuntu Hour. I'll pop into irc again when I am back. 
<Kilos> inetpro, ^^
<inetpro> Kilos: ja and?
<Kilos> well we were wondering where she was man
<Kilos> you peeps that just go away without telling us
<inetpro> Kilos: she wrote that in the article I linked above
<inetpro> I mean the fact that she's in Europe at least
<inetpro> "Thanks YoBoy for organising an impromptu ubuntu hour in Paris."
<Kilos> ya man but that didnt click in head that she was also there
<Kilos> you know i listen but dont hear or read but dont understand half of it
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> hehe ek sukkel darem party keer
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi timminscomputer 
<timminscomputer> hi Kilos
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<timminscomputer> is there a meeting tonight?
<Kilos> last night
<timminscomputer> thanks for the welcome
<timminscomputer> oops
<Kilos> hehe another one next month
<Kilos> but you can hang here everyday and see what goes
<timminscomputer> im connecting via smartphone, bit up and down screenish
<Kilos> np
<timminscomputer> ok, id like that
<timminscomputer> ill just be off screen for a while. back soon.
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> wb who_da_fly 
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<timminscomputer> is there an course or exam to get you to know most of the ubuntu basics, so that supporting ubuntj is eazier?
<Kilos> this is the ubuntu south africa help channel so once you install you come here if you get stuck
<Kilos> also there is a book somewhere on the basics
<Kilos> here is a guide
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-za.org/news/2012/06/21/unity-orientation-guide-ubuntu-1204-lts
<timminscomputer> ok, great. i visited with a red had certjfied man this weekend, and he was great in sharing his knowledge too
<timminscomputer> pity hes on his way to cape town
<Kilos> where are you?
<timminscomputer> he set up pfsence for a friend, great firewall
<timminscomputer> im in Bloemfontein
<Kilos> ubuntu comes with built in firewall
<Kilos> but any probs you have you can ask here
<timminscomputer> id rather use ubuntu. id like to set up a transparent proxy, then monitor real time web users
<Kilos> not only ubuntu users here
<Kilos> you were here earlier today, was that from pc?
<timminscomputer> yes
<Kilos> i was away from pc so missed you sorry
<timminscomputer> i am just glad to get to chat. 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> what do you do?
<timminscomputer> i own my own computer support and sales company, Timmins Computer Services
<Kilos> cool and you havent come to ubuntu yet
<Kilos> shame on you
<timminscomputer> i belong to the Bloemfontein Linux Users Group
<timminscomputer> sorry
<Kilos> every now and again there is someone looking for where to buy pcs with ubuntu as the default os
<Kilos> what are they called blug?
<Kilos> hehe
<timminscomputer> yes, id do that for them
<Kilos> peeps dont like paying for a windows pc then wiping windows as the first move
<timminscomputer> if you go to SpiceWare.co.za, i think there is a link from there
<timminscomputer> i sell bla k boxes too
<timminscomputer> just stay away from brands like hp, acer, etc
<Kilos> was that blank or black
<timminscomputer> pun.
<Kilos> lol
<timminscomputer> black boxes
<Kilos> well when you get to the shop tomorrow come here and ill give you the link for the ubuntu iso download
<timminscomputer> i purchased a ubuntu book for my kobo ereader, ubuntu unleashed
<timminscomputer> i must just read it now
<Kilos> once youve tried ubuntu you wont want to use windows much anymore
<Kilos> virus free
<timminscomputer> do you run ubuntu server and desktop versions?
<timminscomputer> or just server
<Kilos> have run server but now playing around, but always have a buntu desktop running
<Kilos> ubuntu desktop works well
<timminscomputer> suppose this chat is not possible on server edition?
<Kilos> im not sure if there is a text based client that works on a server
<Kilos> inetpro, help
<timminscomputer> pause: i must just veg my children go bed.. be back later
<Kilos> k
<timminscomputer> tbanks
<Kilos> yw
<ThatGraemeGuy> aloha
<theblazehen> hi
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy theblazehen 
<Kilos> something broken at work ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> not exactly
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> welcome anyway
<ThatGraemeGuy> have some glusterfs upgrades to do and some other work on an O/S i dare not mention here :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> call it sucks
<ThatGraemeGuy> nah
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'll leave that to those who don't understand how to admin it :P
<Kilos> lol 
<Kilos> i think everyone here has to use it some or other time
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah i work on whatever needs working on
<Kilos> you can maybe guide timminscomputer better than me
<Kilos> oh you dont see logs?
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> lo Kilos 
<Squirm> It seems my Dedi has disappeared
<Kilos> your what?
<Squirm> Dedicated Server
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: guide what now? :-/
<Kilos> we have a guy with a pc shop wanting to know about ubuntu
<ThatGraemeGuy> uh... ok
<ThatGraemeGuy> know what exactly? :)
<Kilos> one of the bloemlug guys
<ThatGraemeGuy> they can't have ubuntu, they don't even have electricity yet
<Kilos> oh can you get here from a ubuntu server
<ThatGraemeGuy> ;-p
<Kilos> rofl
<ThatGraemeGuy> "here" meaning on irc?
<Kilos> ya
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes of course
<ThatGraemeGuy> install irssi
<Kilos> aw no one told me how
<Kilos> i couldnt even work that from here
<ThatGraemeGuy> sudo apt-get install irssi
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.irssi.org/documentation
<ThatGraemeGuy> pretty straightforward
<ThatGraemeGuy> use /connect irc.example.com
<ThatGraemeGuy> and /join #channel
<ThatGraemeGuy> etc
<Kilos> i dont think he realises how cool ubuntu actually is
<ThatGraemeGuy> its how we did it in the 90s :)
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> i didnt even have a pc that far back
<Kilos> you old hey
<Kilos> ;-P
<Kilos> oh wrong p
<ThatGraemeGuy> is 36 old? :-O
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> same age as my son
<ThatGraemeGuy> ha and you call ME old? :-p
<Kilos> oops
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok let me get this upgrade done quickly
<Kilos> ok ty
<timminscomputer> thanks for the help
<Kilos> wb timminscomputer 
<timminscomputer> thanks
<timminscomputer> ill try the info given. ill maybe dual ubuntu my laptop, half server, half desktop
<Kilos> wehy half server?
<timminscomputer> 128 GB should be enough
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> i have a fully working desktop on a 6g drive
<timminscomputer> because ill boot into ubuntu server, or ill boot into ubuntu desktop
<timminscomputer> i need to try getting away from gui, sometimes
<Kilos> hehe
<timminscomputer> anyway, i greet you all
<Squirm> timminscomputer: VM works as well
<Kilos> cool shout if you need help
<timminscomputer> my wife is back from some training shes attending
<Squirm> and I am using Linux Mint MATE, fully graphical. But I try and do what I need to on the cli
<timminscomputer> linux mint mate, ill try it
<timminscomputer> i appreciate the input
<Kilos> yw
<timminscomputer> shalo
<timminscomputer> shalom
 * Squirm shrugs
<Squirm> that was an easy convert
<Kilos> yeah
<Squirm> was about to explain what mint was :P
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> he asked if there is a course and exam to learn ubuntu
<Kilos> shame
<Squirm> there is
<Kilos> hey?
<Kilos> all you need to know is how to download the iso and install
<Squirm> least it was
<Squirm> you could do it with the LPI exams
<Kilos> to learn ubuntu?
<Squirm> maybe they've stopped it
<Squirm> maybe not learn Ubuntu basics, probably the server side of things
<Kilos> theres lotsa stuff online
<Squirm> but you actually got a cert
<Kilos> and the ubuntu-za help channel of course
<Kilos> he has a pc shop
<Squirm> ok
<Kilos> night guys . sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2013-07-17
<Kilos> morning superfly and all
<inetpro> goeie more Kilos
<inetpro> good morning everyone
<Kilos> goeie genugtig
<Kilos> more inetpro 
<Kilos> jy is vroeg
<inetpro> die skoolvakansie is verby
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> tyd om weer te werk vir 'n slag
<Kilos> nou eers
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> ja man, daars nie genoeg tyd in 'n dag nie, tyd om sokkies op te trek
<Kilos> julle los my om alleen nuwe mense te help
<inetpro> jy's goed daarmee
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> haai!
<magespawn> good morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn Xethron 
<Xethron> magespawn Xethron..... 0.o
<Xethron> Heya Kilo's
<Kilos> morning to you both
<Kilos> hehe
<Xethron> I'm a magespawn! AAAAAHHHHHHHHH!
<Kilos> no man him and you
<magespawn> hah
 * Xethron runs away
<Kilos> lol
<Xethron> Morning magespawn...
<magespawn> hi Xethron
<theblazehen> Hi guys. If /quit and /connect are swimming in the ocean, and /connect gets eaten by a shark, who's left?
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<charl_> good morning
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl> was freenode under attack again yesterday?
<psyatw> hi charl
<Kilos> they never said
<charl> hi psyatw 
<charl> i see a lot of netsplits and stuff
<charl> haven't been paying attention to irc much yesterday, was busy with work
<Kilos> could be bad internet too
<charl> nah i irc from a data centre so that's unlikely
<Kilos> normally they announce attacks
<charl> wonder why they have been under heavy ddos the last while
<Kilos> kids with nothing better to do
<charl> lol
<Kilos> kids are too clever
<ThatGraemeGuy> /quit
<ThatGraemeGuy> quite obviously :P
<charl> ?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> <theblazehen> Hi guys. If /quit and /connect are swimming in the ocean, and /connect gets eaten by a shark, who's left?
<charl> oh
<charl> obvious is obvious
<Kilos> the shark ate his /join and he didnt have to quit
<Kilos> 8ta improving slowly
<Kilos> Fetched 3,906 kB in 20s (193 kB/s) 
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> hello Kilos
<mazal> Hello all
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Oom Kilos , turns out the 12.04 iso that I thought I have that I thought is Kubuntu is actually Xubuntu
<mazal> So the K play will have to wait till I can download it
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> kde much better than the x one
<mazal> Forces me to rest though lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you can just install kubuntu-desktop on unity
<mazal> I dunno why I didn't dl K. Usually I dl all 3 for the LTS
<Kilos> or kubuntu-full has spanne goed in
<mazal> I don't want to karring with my main install
<mazal> Want to put it on that spare partition on the external I have
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Bye all
<mazal> Have a nice evening
<Kilos> sjoe
 * Squirm looks around
<Kilos> wb Squirm 
<Kilos> bbl
<magespawn> later all home time
 * mazal fiddles
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> wat nou
<mazal> Ek's rusteloos
<Kilos> no kry die 12.04 kubuntu iso man
<Kilos> moenie sit en niks doen nie
<mazal> Nog net 30min niks doen hehehe
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Dan is ek besig vir die res van die aand :-)
<mazal> Dan kan ek ophou peuter en nie iets breek nie
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Het nou geloer en ek het bk min data oor vir daai dl
<Kilos> a ek het gedink jy is op adsl
<mazal> Ek is. Maar ek het net 2gb/maand
<Kilos> ai
<mazal> Vat nooit groot paket nie. Maar kan maklik top-up
<mazal> Ek wonner hoeveel sal die updates wees vir hom. Seker so 500mb
<mazal> My 12.04.02 Ubuntu by die werk was 400 en iets mb vir updates
<Kilos> jy het mos al die pakkette in /var/cache/apt/archives
<mazal> Dis vir 13.04 , gaanie werk nie. En Kubuntu het seker nog ander updates uniek vir homself ook
<Kilos> ek het laas week skoon instaleer en 25m upgrades en 19m updates
<Kilos> kry al die pakkette dan by die werk man
<mazal> Ek het wel 12.04 by die werk wat geupdate is. Dan sal hy net die unieke Kubuntu goete soek
<mazal> Snap !!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ek hou van kde
<Kilos> vat n ruk om te leer wat is wat maar dit kan meer doen as unity ek dink
<Kilos> veral as jy kubuntu-full instaleer
<mazal> Ek hou van unity se search , kry baie vinnig apps en files
<mazal> Vinneger as 'n menu
<Kilos> kde ook as jy dit intik
<mazal> Al wat soms gebeur is ek vergeet die app se naam as dit iets is wat ek nie baie gebruik nie. Dan sukkel mens
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ouderdom
<mazal> Het kde ook so ding wat apps en files soek ?
<Kilos> ja as jy op die ding kliek links onder maar dit die menu ding oop met n blokkie bo waar jy die app intik
<mazal> Hier's nou baie "dinge" hier lol
<Kilos> en daar is ander search goed maar ek is op unity nou so kannie onthou nie
<mazal> Lo Cantide 
<Cantide> hey mazal, Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<mazal> So dis soos Win 7 se blokkie onder wat jy tik soek hy by files en apps vir jou ?
<Kilos> bahalwe dat dit bo op die menu is
<mazal> o....k.. hmm
<Kilos> ek sal more kde gebruik dan kan ek sien weer
<mazal> Ok , I'm gone. Lekker aand oom. Enjoy the evening everyone
<mazal> Bye
<Kilos> nag seun
<Kilos> lekker slaap
<mazal> Dankie selfde daar
<Kilos> oh my lotsa peeps missing
<Kilos> cant turn my back for 10 mins
<Kilos> hi georgelappies 
<Kilos> i go bed early tonight
<Kilos> warmer there
<Kilos> night all. sleep toght
<Kilos> tight too
<Cantide> Q&A now with Jono on #ubuntu-on-air and ubuntuonair.com
<zeref> hmmmm
<Squirm> mmmh
#ubuntu-za 2013-07-18
<Kilos> morning peeps
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi superfly all good?
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<superfly> yah
<Kilos> good
<bomberman> hi
<Kilos> hi bomberman 
<Kilos> yo JoTraGo 
<zeref> tumbleweed: 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 zeref 
<zeref> hi Kilos 
<Xethron> hi Kilos 
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Maaz> Kilos: By the way, mazal on freenode told me "tell Kilos dankie" 32 seconds ago
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<mazal> More oom
<mazal> Maaz: You are so cute
<Maaz> mazal: I already know stuff about You
<Kilos> kry gou jou kubuntu iso
<mazal> No not me !!
<mazal> Silly bot
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<psyatw> hi mazal
<mazal> Kilos, I think I will tonight , must add data first
<mazal> Hi psyatw 
<mazal> Then maybe I get time this weekend to install
<Kilos> cant you get it at work
<mazal> I can
<Kilos> and dont forget all the 12.04 packages
<mazal> Don't like adding data on work account though , more difficult to use up data here
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Oh but wait ! I forgot , with my new ISP topups roll over :-)
<mazal> Gonna get on it now ;-)
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Oom het nou 'n ding begin met die K saam
<Kilos> ek hou daarvan
<Kilos> net met unity is desktop voor my, my kde ene moet ek altyd soek
<mazal> Gonna bother you a lot for help with K
<Kilos> as jy instaleer is dit daar maar ek het iets gedoen nou is dit begrawe
<mazal> Ok , download started
<magespawn> good day ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hi magespawn `
<mazal> Morning magespawn 
<mazal> Oom Kilos , looks like it won't be finished before I go home. But is ok , won't have time tonight anyways
<Kilos> wow thats a poor intenet you got
<mazal> Yeah at work it's a little 384k. ETA jumps between 5 and 6 hours
<magespawn> i thougt all the lines got upgrade automatically
<Kilos> if it can run at 350 it will be done before hometime
<mazal> Only residential
<mazal> Just another way Telkom cashes in
<mazal> Company lines you still have 384k at entry level and must pay more for faster line
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> skelms
<Kilos> but thats a govt institution
<mazal> Irrelevant
<mazal> Is still not residential
<mazal> For them it's a company account
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> ADSL data prices is really good , but the Telkom side with the lines is plain daylight robbery. Especially if you look at the price jumps between the lines
<magespawn> i want somebody to explain to me why we pay more for faster speed, is the the excange connection?
<Kilos> hi tonberry352_ 
<magespawn> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/broadband/82233-adsl-prices-south-africa-vs-developed-nations.html
<tumbleweed> zeref: hi
<tumbleweed> sorry, been ignoring this channel a bit
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed hows things going by you?
<tumbleweed> not so bad
<zeref> tumbleweed: I'm trying to upload to my ppa via dput, i get No host ppa found in config.
<zeref> in the dput file I've put in http://pastebin.com/psGtPAC2.
<zeref> but i still get that error.
<zeref> btw, i'm on a debian machine.
<tumbleweed> zeref: install dput-ng
<zeref> ok, now i get running allowed-distribution: check whether a local profile permits uploads to the target distribution
<zeref> `precise' not in the codename group
<tumbleweed> zeref: pastebin?
<tumbleweed> I don't see any codename restriction in /etc/dput.d/profiles/ppa.json
<zeref> I dont understand.
<tumbleweed> zeref: oh, I hadn't read your dput configuration properly
<tumbleweed> that should have worked with old dput too
<tumbleweed> but dput-ng can use the ppa:zerefs/ppa syntax
<tumbleweed> which means that you don't need to put every PPA you use into your .dput.cf
<zeref> ok, so with regards to the precise in the codename group?
<tumbleweed> zeref: I can't explain that
<tumbleweed> but it would help if you pastebinned your changes file, the command line, and output
<charl> hi all
<charl> magespawn: it's hard to draw any conclusions out of that report because you need to look at the overall quality of service
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> magespawn: you also need to take into consideration reliability, uptime, protocol shaping, time-of-the-day, etc
<charl> magespawn: talking about "advertised" speed is nonsense
<charl> hi Kilos :)
<magespawn> hi charl
<magespawn> still seems like we are on the high end of the prices
<charl> for example, i have a 60mbps connection from ziggo, costs me 50 euro per month, but i have no data limits or shaping and consistent speed all through the day
<charl> and near 100% uptime
<charl> so even though the speed is disappointing, it's not a bad connection
<mazal> 60mbps , dissapointing :-o , Shees what should we say ?
<charl> well with ftth you usually start at around 100mbps and go upwards but we don't have ftth (yet) where i live
<charl> for "normal" terms 60mbps is lagging behind i feel
<zeref> tumbleweed: http://pastebin.com/ADq6qgP8
<magespawn> well that would be about R650.00, i currently pay about R640.00 for 1Mbps no data limits withn the fair usage and port shaping during the day
<magespawn> the fastest my exchange can handel is 4mbps
<magespawn> but that will almost double the cost
<charl> magespawn: "fair use" is not "uncapped", that's complete nonsense marketing
<charl> uncapped means no data limits, period.
<charl> "fair use" is just a nice term coined to say "we won't entirely cut you off but watch yourself"
<tumbleweed> zeref: try without that ppa block in your .dput.cf (or just move that file out of the way entirely)
<magespawn> well i have not it it yet, but with that speed i have practical limits to how much i can get anyway
<charl> yeah that's a hidden benefit :)
<mazal> There's no such thing as uncapped in SA
<charl> they could rather do it like in belgium, give people 300gb or 400gb per month, should be enough for most people anyway
<charl> and that be the end of it
<not_found> It has begun :( Peak temp day before yesterday - 44degC, yesterday 46degC and today it spiked to 55degC...
<Kilos> send lots not_found 
<Kilos> so its too much to steal and make a diffs
<not_found> if I could export it we could have been rich :p
<charl> not_found: where the heck do you live, the desert?
<not_found> charl: yup
<not_found> and it is only the beginning of the second week of Ramadan so the guys fasting are having a tough time of it...
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> too hot too eat anyway
<Kilos> charl, hes in the UAE
<not_found> how about a drink of water... to hot for that? :p
<not_found> but all kidding aside, 55 is silly hot :/
<not_found> and then at night it stays about 33degC and humidity at even sillier levels...
<not_found> silly summer
 * not_found is looking at https://www.system76.com/laptops/model/galu1 ...
<not_found> if only I could convince myself it is worth all that money :/
<Kilos> whew 
<Kilos> not_found, any reply from the job seeking?
<not_found> it is still in the planning phase uncle Kilos... got a man on the inside so once he is convinced I should "officially
<not_found> apply I will
<Kilos> ah
<not_found> but at least I have a better CV now (perhaps) so I can send it out to random other jobs...
<Kilos> good
<charl> ah ok, i get it
<charl> yeah that's desert temperatures all right
<charl> not my thin - it's 25 degrees here and already too hot for my taste
<charl> *thing
<Kilos> lol
<not_found> :)
<tumbleweed> zeref: you get anywhere?
<magespawn> not_found: i like the look of the 14" but with the system specs i would take it would be $1619.00
<magespawn> which would be about R16000, so pricey to say the least
<zeref> tumbleweed: nope, I'll just upload it via my ubuntu machine
<zeref> till i can figure it out
<tumbleweed> the dput-ng maintainers are very friendly and chatty on IRC
<not_found> magespawn: I hear you... I would like to have 16gb ram and a microSSD + 1tb drive and perhaps a spare battery :/
<not_found> to much money :(
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> afternoon
<Squirm> time flies when you're on leave :/
<Kilos> lo Squirm 
<not_found> +1
<not_found> but once you are back at work all the time comes back :/
<Squirm> not_found: it is unfortunately true :/
<Squirm> though it seems to happen for a longer time than the time you were on leave
<not_found> like it is breeding... bunny rabbit time :(
<not_found> http://antiprism.eu/
<not_found> so there a parite party in SA yet?
<not_found> *pirate
<not_found> never mind, I see all they have is a Facebook page >.<
<Squirm> there is a religion, in Sweden(ofcourse)
<Squirm> Kopatheism(I think it is spelled)
<Squirm> copyism
<Squirm> Kopimism
<charl> wow awesome! https://www.change.org/petitions/eu-parliament-and-eu-commission-stop-mass-surveillance-protect-our-data-and-our-whistleblowers
<charl> signed immediately :)
<not_found> still shows 0 supporters for me :p
<charl> it says Signed
<charl> with 37,673 supporters 12,327 NEEDED
<charl> for me
<charl> i don't know how this works exactly
<charl> extremely interesting: http://www.islandsofresilience.eu/
<not_found> why so long... looks like work :/
<not_found> :p
<charl> i just scanned through most of it
<not_found> Mr. v Niekerk, your vote has been counted, we thank you - NSA
<charl> ?
<not_found> >.>
<charl> not_found: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_they_came...
<charl> i don't know where you come from but in europe we have democracy
<not_found> they have that in the US too (aparently)
<not_found> *apparently
<charl> right... :P
<charl> well we all see how that's going
<not_found> and you are sure that big buddy UK isn't in on some surveillance action?
<not_found> I know that France has been exposed to be harvesting info from phone calls , text messages etc....
<not_found> just how far does the rabbit whole go...
<not_found> hole
<not_found> sheese
<charl> not_found: http://pastebin.com/NTJvUZdJ
<charl> you start pulling on a thread and the whole thing unravels
<charl> http://www.businessinsider.com/the-guardian-wayne-madsen-nsa-scoop-2013-6
<not_found> thing is now everyone knows it is happening... what will happen?  Perhaps it just becomes legal now or the new systems are done even more covert...
<not_found> anyhow I would love to see all of the petitions flying around actually making something happen... would be refreshing
<charl> the pirate party, as controversial as they are, has lead a bunch of things in europe so far
<not_found> well good for them then :)
<not_found> messed up world - http://www.change.org/petitions/release-my-son-justin-carter-being-prosecuted-for-a-facebook-comment
<charl> scary that
<charl> i'm off, have a good day all
<Squirm> finally got my quadcopter working properly
<not_found> Squirm: camera and you can use a phone to control it?
<Squirm> not_found: got a proper quadcopter, not one of these little au drone things
<Squirm> and have mounted my keychain camera
<Squirm> doesn't take the best of video, but soon I'll have my autopilot and attach a Hero 3
<not_found> ah cool
<Squirm> not_found: http://www.youtube.com/MrSquirm
<not_found> @work so no tubes for me... sorry
<Squirm> later then :P
<not_found> perhaps :)
<mazal> Bye all , have a nice evening
<magespawn> afternoon all
<magespawn> not_found: reading the backscroll, i know the uk border police can seize your electonic device on entry, and reatind the data indefinately
<magespawn> they have to return the device thoug
<magespawn> h
<not_found> and now I read how many agencies are working on algorithms to pre-determine things like people likely to commit a crime etc... Minority Report is upon us...
 * not_found is going home now and staring at his Windows PC wondering who is staring back >.<
<not_found> bye
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> not a bad video
<Squirm> though the camera is lacking
<Kilos> hehe inetpro werk jy darem nou
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> huis toe gaan tyd man
<theblazehen> hi
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<inetpro> Kilos: ai, jy's seker reg
<Kilos> altyd
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Kilos> wat pla nou
<Kilos> mazal, ping
 * Squirm yawns
<superfly> Reported an ADSL fault on Tuesday. Telkom came and (seemingly) fixed it today.
<Kilos> seeminly?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> they actually inna bad way
<Kilos> their tracking service aint working either
<Kilos> if you try go to the home page you get a 404 error
<mazal> Kilos, pong
<Kilos> ha
<Kilos> if i am right you gotta be careful with boot-repair from another drive hey
<mazal> And the score is 1 - 1 in the final and deciding set
<Kilos> it will always want to boot from there after running it
<mazal> Kilos, how you mean ?
<Kilos> huh?
<Kilos> ok i have tried it with 2 drives installed and if i remove the first drive i cant boot from the second one
<mazal> Oh you mean if I do a grub repair ?
<Kilos> ya the boot-repair tool
<mazal> Then grub is on the first drive
<mazal> One must just be sure where you point it
<Kilos> i saw you say you want to install boot-repair to the external
<mazal> Ya , but will still point repair to sda1 if needed
<Kilos> rahter run fsck from the external i think
<Kilos> ok lemme know
<mazal> As long as grub goes to sda and you don't remove sda you will be ok
<Kilos> ya but will the external then still be bootable after it
<mazal> Yes , external is sdb
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> And as long as you don't point to it , it will be left alone
<mazal> Sam as booting from cd
<Kilos> i run boot-repair with nothing else plugged in
<trender> morning
<Kilos> hi trender 
<trender> yo
<mazal> One must just not confuse your drives and be sure where you point. Same as with an install really
<mazal> Lo trender 
<Kilos> ok
<trender> lo mazal
<mazal> Anything else you can think of for that install Kilos ?
<mazal> If I knew how to compile I would add Redo , but don't know compiling
<Kilos> no if its a repair drive then you dont need much more
<Kilos> fsck fixes lots
<mazal> I really can't think of anything else
<Kilos> did you get kde?
<mazal> I hope so
<Kilos> ah its at work
<mazal> Was still busy when I left
<Kilos> did you wget it
<mazal> With this new plan though will take a bit longer to get to that plan
<Kilos> or use windows to download
<mazal> Downthemall , firefox
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> I kinda like downthemall , just wish it could schedule
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Is always my first firefox plugin I add
<trender> coff* coff* getright
<Cantide> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Cantide> is it just me
<Cantide> or will there be an announcement in 4 days?
<Cantide> 'o'
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello Kilos :)
<mazal> trender, that's a Win app
<mazal> Cantide I think it will be Ubuntu phone related again. Pc and phone sharing something 
<Cantide> yeah, probably
<Cantide> i am curious :)
<mazal> " At the moment, the developers are working on developing, strengthening and refining Unity 8, Ubuntu converged component that will unite phones, desktops, tablets and TVs via a modern, polished and user-friendly look & feel. "
<mazal> An extract from an Iloveubuntu blog post
<mazal> Think it has something to do with it , that unite part
<Cantide> i'm dying to see Unity 8's desktop mode
<Cantide> but i believe they're focusing on the mobile versions at the moment
<mazal> Yeah unfortynately
<mazal> Everything is about mobile and the desktops don't get love
<Cantide> yeah T-T
<Cantide> well, i am quite keen to get my hands on it :)
<Cantide> maybe my next phone? :D
<mazal> Maybe that will be the day I invest in a smartphone
<mazal> So far I been old-school with phones
<mazal> I'm going horizontal
<mazal> Night everyone
<Kilos> night mazal 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<mazal> Dankie , lekker slaap oom
<Kilos> dankie
<Cantide> night mazal 
<Cantide> ...
<Cantide> i was too slow -.-
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
 * inetpro stretches his self
<inetpro> what's up in Ubuntu land?
<Kilos> quiet
<inetpro> don't like this surfaces word
<Kilos> huh?
<inetpro> The line where // two surfaces meet
<Kilos> what are you talking about
<Kilos> what surfaces are bugging you
<inetpro> Kilos: 18/07 19:42:13 <Cantide> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Cantide> just related to touch, i guess
<Cantide> so phone + tablet perhaps?
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> that site tells me it wants to use cookies
<Kilos> but i see that page so wassup
<Kilos> dont it like opera
<inetpro> Cantide: looks like Kilos doesn't know about MS Surface
<Squirm> how is everyone this eve?
<Cantide> ah, right :p
<Cantide> hey Squirm :)
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> Squirm: good and yeah self
 * Cantide is very well ty
<Kilos> good ty Squirm 
<Cantide> tomorrow is my last day at FNB '-'v
<Squirm> Cantide: good or bad?
<Cantide> good :)
<Cantide> moving onto bigger / better things
<Squirm> nice :)
<inetpro> Cantide: sounds interesting
<Cantide> (in a few weeks / months )
<Cantide> so i will rest a bit and troll IRC for a few weeks :)
<Kilos> not bigger // better
<Squirm> I think I'm going to be stuck at Treverton next year
<Cantide> bigger and better i meant
<Squirm> not a bad thing, but not where I want to go :P
<Cantide> :p
<Cantide> start working towards where you want to go
<Squirm> I have been, was hoping it'd happen this year, but alas
<inetpro> Cantide: hopefully you will stay in the *nix world
<Cantide> i sure will :)
<Cantide> my brother just built a beast of a machine
<Cantide> and installed Ubuntu on it
<Cantide> he had to recompile the kernel to get his mouse to work
<Cantide> so if he can do that, i have no excuse :)
<inetpro> nice
<Cantide> i'm really looking forward to Ubuntu with Unity 8
<Cantide> and Ubuntu Touch..
<Cantide> so yeah, i'm not going anywhere fast :p
<Squirm> I'm waiting for Ubuntu Touch
<Squirm> few things not 100% with the S3
<Cantide> oh, did you try loading it on there?
 * inetpro noticed talk about Ubuntu Edge
<Cantide> what is Ubuntu Edge?
<Squirm> Cantide: not yet
<Cantide> Squirm, but surely they won't really focus on supporting existing devices too much
<Squirm> oh, their smartphone
<Cantide> i meant the Nexus was used to test it out
<Cantide> mean *
<Squirm> people are working on ports
<Cantide> and now they're preparing it for specific hardware that it will launch on
<Cantide> yeah, but that's been rather quiet lately, hasn't it?
<Squirm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/i9300
 * Cantide clicks
<inetpro> Cantide: Canonical next Smartphone dubbed Ubuntu Edge, 2013 end launch expected http://www.thegeeksclub.com/36233-canonical-smartphone-dubbed-ubuntu-edge-2013-launch-expected/
 * Cantide clicks again
<Cantide> oh, cool :)
<Cantide> Squirm, I see - not really worth trying just yet :/
<Squirm> yep
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Cantide> i'm out, too
<Cantide> good night!
<inetpro> eish
 * inetpro wanted to give him yet another link
<inetpro> Surface Pro Is Not Restricted To Windows 8, Can Run Other OSes http://www.windows8update.com/2013/02/07/surface-pro-is-not-restricted-to-windows-8-can-run-other-oses/
<Squirm> boredom
<Squirm> hmm, I signed up for a google account 29th of July 2007
#ubuntu-za 2013-07-19
<nocware> morning people
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos
<superfly> hi nocware
<Kilos> hi nocware 
<nocware> hi kilos and superfly
<nocware> why did u guys switch to linux( I did coz well jst wanted smething different).Also i had become obsessed with wifi-hacking...those tools aircrack-ng easier to come by on a linux system.#
<theblazehen> Liked the customization
<theblazehen> and /bin/bash
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hated the virus + malware threat and the need to reinstall every now and then because win couldnt find its own files
<superfly> Freedom
<theblazehen> +1 fly
<Lionthinker> hi
<Lionthinker> howzit
<Kilos> yo Lionthinker 
<Lionthinker> hey Kilos
<Lionthinker> how you?
<Kilos> good ty and you
<Lionthinker> good
<Lionthinker> I have a problem with U1 Synce
<Lionthinker> folders are not correlating, and yet it says its up to date
<Kilos> state the prob and wait for a cure
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Lionthinker> did refresh-shares in terminal and nothing
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/63211/ubuntu-one-not-syncing
<Lionthinker> tried that as well
<Kilos> oh my
<Lionthinker> still its 5 gb short and not picking things up
<Kilos> you connect fine but it just doesnt sync?
<Lionthinker> it says its synced perfectly
<Kilos> when did it start doing this
<Lionthinker> when I reloaded Ubuntu
<Kilos> https://one.ubuntu.com/help/
<Lionthinker> i'll check again
<Kilos> oh so its a clean install?
<Kilos> havent you got a dejadup backup somewhere?
<Kilos> you are doing something different this time around
<Lionthinker> it was corrupt, which caused ontold havoc
<Lionthinker> set me back two weeks
<Kilos> eish
<Lionthinker> you telling me
<mazal> More maats
<mazal> Morning Maaz
<Kilos> more mazal 
<mazal> Maaz, morning
<Maaz> Howzit mazal
<mazal> Maaz , I dunno , haven't looked yet
<Maaz> mazal: *blink*
<mazal> More oom
<ThatGraemeGuy> hellos :-)
<Kilos> sent you a mail with a video tool
<mazal> I saw Kilos , haven't looked properly yet
<mazal> So far editing is no problem , I am very happy with openshot
<mazal> It's building dvd that's the problem
<Kilos> i dunno what all that thing does
<mazal> Will look when I have more time
<mazal> Maybe something good in there thanx
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<mazal> Kilos, the dl completed , copied that and copied the apt cache. Now just need the time
<Kilos> good
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi mazal
<mazal> hy psyatw 
<Kilos> superfly, i forget the link but are you 2 keyboards different?
<Kilos> like one for programming or something
<Kilos> ohi inetpro 
<superfly> Kilos: no, the same
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i tried 2 here but couldnt work out why they could be better than one
<Kilos> they both type to the same place
<mazal> Maaz is daar koffie ?
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<mazal> Maaz big
<Maaz> mazal: What?
<mazal> Maaz large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you mazal
<Kilos> Maaz, larger
<Maaz> inna bucket for you Kilos
<mazal> wow lol
<Kilos> im working hard and sad
<mazal> Why sad ?
<Kilos> cutting up my homemade pc stand so i can move the box down
<Kilos> worked hard to make a good strong stand
<mazal> Space problem ?
<Kilos> lots cutting welding measuring
<Kilos> ya mouse sukkels here sometimes
<mazal> ai
<Kilos> but i made the stand for a p3 now these gigabyte p4's dont fit underneath
<Kilos> when i made the stand i didnt know pcs came in different sizes
<mazal> Ah ok
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<mazal> Maaz where is mine ?
<Maaz> mazal: I'm afraid I have no idea
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<mazal> HELP !!!
<Vince-0> Haai
<mazal> How can I see which deb file belongs to an app ?
<superfly> I need somebody! HELP!!! Not just anybody! HE-E-E-E-E-E-LP!!!
<mazal> I have ipscan ( angry ip scanner ) installed on my one pc
<mazal> How can I see which deb files is his so I can copy the deb and install on other machine ?
<superfly> dpkg has an option, I think
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> good day all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> tyhe fly is getting back into form again
<Kilos> the
<mazal> I don't know why one pc has it and the other one not
<mazal> I must have unknowingly installed it on this one , maybe it is part of another package
<mazal> As I have no ipscan deb in my cache
<mazal> Oom Kilos , what was that reinstall command again ? Want to force it to dl a deb
<Kilos> the aptitude is reinstall
<Kilos> apt-get install package --reinstall
<Kilos> aptitude does it easier
<Kilos> aptitude reinstall package
<mazal> grrrr  "o bytes will be downloaded "
<Kilos> thats good man it means the package is already in archives
<mazal> Yeah , but I don't know it's name
<mazal> It's not ipscan
<mazal> So I wanted to force it to dl again
<mazal> So I could see what it downloads
<Kilos> its not in the repos
<mazal> Must have been part of another package I installed me thinks
<Kilos> http://taufanlubis.wordpress.com/2007/10/20/ip-and-port-scanning-using-nmap-network-mapper-in-ubuntu/
<Kilos> maybe in nmap
<mazal> Gonna sommer get it from here http://angryip.org/w/Download
<Kilos> whew sometimes building things to last aint lekker if you need to change it later
<Kilos> stand make out of 15mm square bar and welded in every corner
<zeref> hurrmmmm
<Kilos> what now zeref 
<zeref> being struggling to upload to my ppa from debain
<zeref> deciedd to uoload from my vBox
<Kilos> still?
<zeref> ya, even had a long chat chat with some of the devs
<Kilos> lunch time guys
<Kilos> wbb
<Squirm> afternoon
<Kilos> lo Squirm 
<mazal> *sigh*
<Kilos> wat nou
<mazal> Ek wil loop
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Maar noh hele uur oor
<mazal> Must go to PTA 
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> Would have like to get away now
<Kilos> liked
<mazal> Dit ook ja :P
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Onve there will have to take my time and be slow. Otherwise will hit peak hour traffic on the way out
<mazal> once
<Kilos> strange how the $ can be so strong when a major city like Detroit is declared bankrupt
<mazal> Enjoy your evening everyone
<mazal> bye
<Squirm> mmmm, it's always nice to get paid by the hour
<Squirm> +1 for small holiday jobs
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<not_found> Uncle Kilos, how are you?
<Kilos> good thanks and you not_found ?
<Kilos> i forgot to hit enter
<not_found> fine thanks... a bit hot and sticky, was waiting for the bus for more than half an hour outside (night shift now) so that sucked
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> eish in that heat ya
<not_found> yup... but it is the humidity that drains your will to live :p
<Kilos> hmm...
<not_found> http://www.neatorama.com/2013/07/08/The-Forbidden-Island
<Kilos> what is that not_found ?
<not_found> an article about an island that has indigenous people that have had basically no interaction with the modern world... modern being the last couple of thousand years :p
<Kilos> whew
<not_found> I had never heard of this before...
<Kilos> nope i thought the whole world had been corrupted already
<not_found> it is a good read...
<Kilos> i go see
<not_found> Kilos:I can copy paste the text for you
<not_found> save on data
<Kilos> im there already ty not_found 
<not_found> sorry should have thought about earlier >.<
<Kilos> very interesting hey
<not_found> yup
<Kilos> yo kbmonkey sneaky hey?
<kbmonkey> huh?
<kbmonkey> huhuhello kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> I am using lynx now Kilos. call it advancing to to past ;)
<Kilos> the text thing
<Kilos> text browser
<kbmonkey> the browser
<kbmonkey> yebo yes mafuta
<Kilos> id forgotten about them
<Kilos> 8ta has spoiled me
<kbmonkey> in this case its selfish reasons - I like it!
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> that was a good coffee
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Kilos> kbmonkey, mafuta did you call me that?
<Kilos> that means fat person
<kbmonkey> big man
<Kilos> fat person
<kbmonkey> lol
<Kilos> grrrr
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey and Kilos!
<kbmonkey> fine, uncle XD
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> Maaz, where is my waffle?
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Not a clue, sorry
<kbmonkey> you ate it didn't you?!
<Kilos> Maaz, where is my waffle
<Maaz> Kilos: I'm afraid I have no idea
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> wb refusenik 
<not_found> so now dota 2 is available for linux, who is going to play it?
<georgelappies> hi all
<Kilos> hi georgelappies 
<Kilos> yo mazal wat maak jy nou
<Kilos> dis amper slaap tyd
<mazal> Oom kan maar vra
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> " Wat het jy gebreek ? Dis al wanneer ons jou na-ure sien "
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> instaleer jy kde
<Kilos> ?
<mazal> Hehehe , nee ek sit en wag vir dvd's om klaar te rip om gedit te word
<Kilos> a
<mazal> grrr , nou vir wat begin my handbrake nou ook crash
<mazal> Skielik het 13.04 baie stories
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Daarsy , laaste rip vir die aand gestart dan kan ek gaan slaap
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
<mazal> Nag oom , lekker slaap
<Kilos> lekker slaap mazal 
 * kbmonkey unplugs the mouse
<kbmonkey> I'm going keyboard commando this weekend ;)
<mazal> Night everyone , sleep well
#ubuntu-za 2013-07-20
<Kilos> morning weekenders
<magespawn> good morning all
<Kilos> hi there magespawn 
<Kilos> yo kbmonkey 
<Kilos> whats with the funny nick monkey 8OWAAKTB2 
<Kilos> sjoe net splits day again
<Kilos> wb Cantide ThatGraemeGuy Tonberry  and others
<Tonberry> hallo
<Cantide> hey Kilos et al '-';
<Kilos> hehe 
<magespawn> still in here today, apart from net spilts
<Kilos> tracking working magespawn yay
<Kilos> hows things your side?
<Kilos> you are starting to get busy like our other geeky types
<magespawn> all good, doing some study work
<Kilos> good
<magespawn> geeky types are always busy, not always with work though
<Kilos> no sometimes it slips out that its ingress wars
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> indeed, did some myself recently, do not have any competition out here 
<Kilos> just as well or youd also be busy
<magespawn> also getting info and lessons on how to write apps for android
<Squirm> Morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
 * Squirm steps into the conversation
<Squirm> I wanted to code Android apps, but then I realised it'd be good if I knew Java, which I don't
<Squirm> I guess I'd still like to learn
<magespawn> hey Squirm
<Squirm> hello magespawn, Kilos 
<magespawn> there are a whole bunch of lessons etc available
<Squirm> I know. But I think I'd rather learn C first
<Squirm> or C++
<magespawn> do you know any languages?
<Squirm> I knew PHP and Delphi a few years ago, now I code in Python
<Squirm> and have done a bit of BASH scripting, not nice though :/
<magespawn> well you are ahead of me then, i am still learning python, as my first
<magespawn> i did some basic ages ago but that is about it
<Squirm> good start
<Squirm> I like Python
<magespawn> superfly influence
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> and if you need help, just shout
<Kilos> 	Oracle to halt development of Sun virtualization technologies
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> well there goes my VirtualBox
<Kilos> oracle really messing up there
<magespawn> will do, i was looking for a simple project to watch/participate in, hopefully one that was just starting
<Squirm> well, guess it'll still work just no updates coming
<magespawn> is the code for that open source?
<Squirm> magespawn: that's the problem with me and coding - I need something worthwhile to partake in
<Squirm> idk
<magespawn> maybe sonebody else will take it up
<magespawn> somebody
<Squirm> I'd think it quite a common VM technology for desktop machines
<magespawn> there is a lot of support from google for android dev
<magespawn> so lots of resources
<Squirm> licensed under GPL
<Squirm> ah, found the code
<Squirm> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.2.16/VirtualBox-4.2.16.tar.bz2
<magespawn> now there is a project to run with
<Squirm> I wouldn't use it to run my server software on though
<Cantide> was the "4 days" countdown for Juju?
<Cantide> ( on ubuntu.com) 
<magespawn> no idea
<Cantide> i was expecting something awesome >.<
<Cantide> and then Juju appeared there -.-
<magespawn> a well, bit of a let down i take it?
 * magespawn has beeen reading the sight
<Cantide> yeah
<magespawn> it could be interesting to set it up 
<Cantide> juju?
<magespawn> well, a cloud system across multiple physical machines
<Cantide> '-';
<Cantide> if there were 9 machines
<Cantide> would it be cloud 9?
 * Cantide hides
<magespawn> http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud busy reading here
<magespawn> lol @ Cantide
 * Cantide clicks
 * magespawn tries to smack Cantide with a trout and misses
 * Cantide eats the trout
<Cantide> i should get lunch
<Cantide> brb
<magespawn> lunch is a most excellent idea
 * magespawn goes for lunch bbl
 * Cantide invites everyone over for biltong and coffee
<Cantide> strangest lunch ever :D
<Kilos> yummy
<Kilos> biltong always good
<Cantide> yeah.. but not for a meal :p
<Cantide> it was just in my room, and i am lazy.. so..
<Kilos> best meal ever
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<Kilos> yo mazal 
<mazal> Middag oom
<magespawn> afternoon
<magespawn> friend of mine like biltong and chocolate
<magespawn> does anyone have experince with line bonding?
<magespawn> typos all over the place today
<Squirm> magespawn: what lines are you looking to bond?
<Squirm> I know we've recently bonded 4 lines through mweb
<Squirm> though Telkom being Telkom, our sync rates are terrible, terrible enough to warrant us only using 3 of those 4 lines :/
<Squirm> stupid exchange is the bottleneck afaik
<mazal> Anybody know what the package cairo is ?
<mazal> I'm trying to leant to compile an app from source , but I get an unmet dependency 'cairo' , and apt-get doesn't know it
<mazal> learn even
<Kilos> i seen a libcairo
<Kilos> look in synaptic and see what its for
<Squirm> "The Cairo 2D vector graphics library DirectFB build"
<Squirm> libcairo-directfb2
 * Squirm shrugs
 * Squirm wonders what it's worth trying to attach his phone to his quadcopter and flying it via the live stream...
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> fones are expensive
<magespawn> Squirm: i was wondering if the added cost is justified with added speed?
<magespawn> to bond say 4 * 4 mb lines?
<magespawn> might actually be cheaper to go another route
<Squirm> you basically pay for 4 lines
<Squirm> and the modem
<Squirm> and your lines sync at the speed of the slowest line. so if one of your lines sync at say 3meg, they all sync at 3meg
<Squirm> I don't know the exact cost though
<magespawn> ty will have to look into then
<magespawn> home time later all
<Squirm> bbl too
<Squirm> so what's everyone up to this lovely Saturday afternoon?
<not_found> o/
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<not_found> uncle Kilos, how are you (except cold)?
<Kilos> lol good ty lad , and you?
<not_found> always good thanks :)
<not_found> the wife, daughter and I are all doing karate now :p
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> do they do karate in ahab lands
<not_found> the daughter is going for her first grading (for yellow belt) and she has only been doing this for a month now :)
<not_found> sure, it is a sport after all :)
<Kilos> thought they did date throwing
<not_found> camel tossing
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what style 
<not_found> the arabs have a wide interest but really like football the most
<not_found> one of nuvolari's hero's with the helicopters is from the UAE
<not_found> style of karate? Shotokan...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> aha
<not_found> when I was a wee lad I went up to green belt in Goju-kai... now I am a little white belt struggling to do an hours excercise :p
<Kilos> great that the family is all doing it
<Kilos> lol
<not_found> I was dragged kicking and screaming :p
<Kilos> is the sensei and arab?
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos 
<kbmonkey> hi not_found 
<not_found> Kilos: nope, indian
<Kilos> yo kbmonkey 
<not_found> hiya kbmonkey :)
<Kilos> ah
<not_found> just read this http://science.slashdot.org/story/13/07/20/1311204/muon-neutrino-to-electron-neutrino-oscillation-conclusively-shown and now my brain hurts >.<
<Cantide> ahhhhhh
<Cantide> http://phandroid.com/2013/07/19/ubuntu-edge-smartphone-leak/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
<Cantide> i wonder how true this is :)
<not_found> been speculating about this yesterday when I saw the post on the planet...
<not_found> if it is true it is looking good!
<not_found> some more light reading :p http://test.ubuntu-discourse.org/t/countdown-gone/596
 * Cantide clicks
<Cantide> it needs a bit less bezel though :/
<not_found> I guess it all depends on the specs etc... but I suspect the edge swiping is easier with some bezel as opposed to the full screen of some newer phones
<Cantide> yeah, good point
<Cantide> still, about half that on the top and bottom would be nice :)
<Squirm> Cantide: it's like the S3 though
<Squirm> looks like the same amount on the top and the sides
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> true that..
<Cantide> the S3 just hides it better :p
<Squirm> yes
<Squirm> I think the rounded corners hide it more
<not_found> always difficult to judge from pictures IMO
<Squirm> and there is the front camera, led and proximity sensor in front
<Squirm> so it's kind of broken up
<Cantide> yup
<Cantide> and used
<Cantide> seems to have a purpose at least
<Cantide> but empty bezel looks like wasted space
<Cantide> just imho :p
<Squirm> reminds me of the HTC
<Cantide> yeah
 * Squirm still waits for Ubuntu Touch for his S3
<Squirm> :/
<not_found> everything is working now for S3 except making calls :p
<not_found> the gsm side of things broken
<Squirm> On the Ubuntu website I also saw the hardware volume control is not working
<not_found> ah not sure about that... was looking at a ROM that is on xda-devs...
<Cantide> heh
<Squirm> Both cameras work properly, as well as the flashlight. No video recording
<Cantide> anything for the S4 yet?
<Squirm> not_found: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/i9300
<not_found> I am pretty sure that the info and stuff on xda will be more up to date
<Squirm> Cantide: nothing here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
 * not_found @ work so can't go there now
<Squirm> not_found: probably
<not_found> it is in the i9300 sub forum someplace
<Squirm> http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2068
<Squirm> looks good though
<not_found> sri lanka is smacking the proteas around today :(
<Cantide> this is why i watch rugby instead >_>
<not_found> ah yes, sri lanka suck at rugby
<not_found> then again the proteas too
<Cantide> <_<
<not_found> ^_^
<Kilos> lol
<not_found> really stoked to see Valve put their money where their mouths are and supporting Linux so much thus far :) - I will be playing a lot of Dota 2 just to show support (oh and it is an awesome game)
<Cantide> i bought a humble bundle and play the games on steam
<Cantide> compiz crashes now and then though -.-
<not_found> yup, I also got steam codes for all the humble games...
<not_found> another awesome game is awesomenauts :D
<Cantide> oh!
<Cantide> i play Awesomenauts a lot >_>
<not_found> we should play one day Cantide ... I have only played vs AI so far so I have much to learn
<Cantide> oh..
<Cantide> yeah, i started like that
<Cantide> and then against hoomans
<Cantide> and the other day i tried AI again... just not the same :p
<not_found> yup... need to make the jump vs real I and not AI :p
<Cantide> :p
<Cantide> do iiiiit
<Cantide> the game puts you into level categories
<Cantide> so you will play against people of similar skill
<Squirm> not_found: is Dota 2 out on Linux??
<Cantide> i believe so, yes
<not_found> yup
<Squirm> hmm, maybe I'll start playing
<not_found> was in beta for a week and now out for last two days
<Cantide> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/07/dota-2-now-available-on-steam-for-linux?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG!+Ubuntu!%29
<Squirm> tend to get over it quite quickly though
<not_found> I installed it a few hours ago and works great
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> big download though
<not_found> Squirm: Clan-ZA
<Squirm> so may have to wait till tomorrow
<not_found> yup... it is big
<Squirm> not_found: I'm useless
<not_found> join the club :D
<Squirm> I used to play, few years back. but things change a lot, then they hit Dota 2 and things CHANGED
<not_found> I am also still on AI opponents in Dota... lots of time to learn
<not_found> loved the original
<Squirm> I enjoyed Dota 2 though
<Squirm> just need to learn everything again. A lot of recipes have changed :/
<not_found> just about everything is different (except the concept)
<not_found> need to send a mail on the mailing list and see if we can get 10 guys together to play a bit :) (or at least 5)
<Squirm> yeah, I'll let you know when I've tried it out
<Squirm> I have a whole pile of invites if anyone needs
<not_found> not needed anymore... game is officially released
<not_found> I also had something like 15 of them...
<Squirm> cool
<not_found> watched a game that was being played live from the interface and because some of the players had custom HUD's and announcers I had access to them for the duration of the time I was watching.... was awesome to have to announcer be from the game Bastion :D
<not_found> oh and if anyone here is a mechwarrior fan google mechwarrior tactics...
<Cantide> titanfall looks good :)
<not_found> haven't heard of it yet (will check it out when possible)
<not_found> nice thing of mechwarrior tactics is it is using unity in a browser to it *should* work in Linux (I haven't tried yet but will soon)
<Squirm> I played Mechwarrior who knows how long ago
<not_found> well this is based on the figurines and is a turn based strategy game...
<Squirm> hmm
<not_found> for a laugh search youtube for mechwarrior tactics total biscuit vs angry joe :)
<not_found> gives a good indication of the game
<inetpro> good evening
<not_found> inetpro: alo
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> ehlo not_found, Kilos
<inetpro> what's happening in here today?
<not_found> waffles
<Kilos> min
<inetpro> not_found: ooh nice
<not_found> :)
 * inetpro very hungry now
<not_found> lol
<inetpro> and even feels like I need some extra waffles today after doing a bit of plumbing in the house
<not_found> everything is better with waffles
<inetpro> had to replace a +40 year old leaking stop valve in the roof
<not_found> nice it lasted that long
<inetpro> yep, and I hope the new one will last as long as well
<not_found> dunno, they don't make stop valves like they used too :p
<inetpro> quite a mission to replace without proper tools
<inetpro> not something I do everyday
<not_found> I guess not
<Kilos> top valve?
<inetpro> at least all is sorted again 
<Kilos> that pressure thing above a geyser?
<inetpro> Kilos: yep one of those taps by the geyser
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> jack of all trades
 * not_found doesn't know a top valve from a stop valve
 * not_found did see a geyser once
<inetpro> damn thing started dripping when I had to close and open the valve a few days ago 
<inetpro> been running up and down on a daily basis to make sure the bucket didn't fill up
<not_found> :)
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> superfly: Happy Birthday sir! 
<Kilos> oh my, every thing of the best superfly 
<not_found> ah yes...
<not_found> best for the day and the year superfly :)
<not_found> where is the cake?!
<Kilos> hmm... coffee and cake could be good
<inetpro> Kilos: do you perhaps know a glue or silicon that I can use to fix the inside of an old tap? Have this tap with a small ridge inside causing a small leak which the rubber is not closing properly
<Cantide> superflyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy~ happy birthday :)
<Kilos> some times you can make a tool you push down in there and chew the ridge even again
<inetpro> if I turn it hard enough it stops leaking but the kids can't close it properly
<Kilos> try just reface the ridge
<inetpro> and to replace the tap I would have to break the washbasin
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> very difficult to get in there
<Kilos> oh ya you need a kinda bobbejaan with a swivel neck
<inetpro> refacing the ridge sounds like what I need to do, but how?
<Kilos> so you can work from under it
<Kilos> i once ground a big drill bit to fit in the hole with a shoulder to trim the edge
 * inetpro wbb
<Kilos> also maybe one of those boring tools for making big holes in trees with the adjustable cutting edge
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> or even gringing stone you fit in the front of a drill
<Kilos> with a flat base
<Kilos> grinding
<Squirm> inetpro: you can replace the washer
<Squirm> the little rubber piece in the tap
<Kilos> oh ya but sometimes there is a tiny groove in the ridge Squirm 
<Kilos> actually weird but water wears it away if there is a slow lek
<inetpro> Squirm: https://plus.google.com/114254397525521567468/posts/KGiTAGuRPQJ
<inetpro> I replaced the rubber
<Kilos> inetpro, is there a tiny dip or groove in the ridge?
<inetpro> Kilos: you can see it clearly in that fhoto
<Kilos> i cant man
<Kilos> just some darker patches
<inetpro> hmm... where are you looking?
<Kilos> lol everywhere
<inetpro> look on the inside ring, there's a brownish gap at about 00:02
<inetpro> or perhaps even 00:01 until almost 00.05
<Kilos> those darker patches?
<Kilos> where is the thread you screw the tap down with
<inetpro> Kilos: no this is looking from above with the tap removed
<inetpro> the tap get's screwed on there
<Kilos> so the inside ring is where the seal surface is
<inetpro> yebo yes
<Kilos> how deap is it worn away?
<Kilos> deep
<inetpro> the rubber should be flush on top of that inside ring
<inetpro> if I turn the tap hard it closes properly
<inetpro> at least 1mm
<Kilos> so that ridge that seals is not smooth and level?
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> but you gave me a good idea
<Kilos> how big is the centre whole
<inetpro> should be able to grind it smooth
<inetpro> eish, didn't measure
<inetpro> need to find something that will fit in there
<Kilos> ya but you must have a centre piece to hole the tool straight up
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> listen now
<Kilos> i wish i knew how to draw on the pc
<Kilos> you get a wooden rod bigger than the hole
<Kilos> then make the first bit the size of the hole
<Kilos> then put sandpaper on the shoulder and spin it in the whole
<Kilos> you get the idea
<Kilos> ??
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> the outside of the tap is about 30mm
<Kilos> another idea
<Kilos> where the seal goes on
<Kilos> put sandpaper in place of the seal and try it that way
<Kilos> or make the wooden tool so it comes through the top of the tap to centralise it
<inetpro> that inside ring is between 15 - 18mm
<Kilos> do you get the idea though inetpro ?
<inetpro> need something like this: http://www.harborfreight.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/i/m/image_17497.jpg
<Kilos> hi Dreen 
<Dreen> Hi
<Kilos> no inetpro those sand on the outside
<inetpro> ahh
<Kilos> is there a thing like paint in ubuntu
<Kilos> then ill try draw something
<not_found> inkscape
<inetpro> Kilos: and this one http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3Pk-Pack-Silverline-Circular-Grinding-Wheel-Set-9Mm-10Mm-15Mm-Heavy-Duty-Tools-/400484602474
<inetpro> ?
<not_found> also I think there is something called tuxpaint but I never used it
<Kilos> yeah inetpro you just have to make sure its 100% upright all the time
<inetpro> hmm... sounds tricky
<Kilos> well if you wobble you dont have it the same depth all the wat around
<inetpro> true
<Kilos> if you can get one of those stones with a shaft that just fits through the top of the tap that will hold it steady
<inetpro> thanks Kilos, will see whether I can find a tool during the week so I try fix it next weekend
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> good luck
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos :)
<charl> what's up
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> ty not_found dunno how peeps draw straight lines though
<Kilos> not much charl 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay
<Kilos> inkscape too sensitive to draw with
<not_found> it should have a line tool...
<not_found> oh well :)
<Kilos> all those things take practise to get to know not_found 
<not_found> yup
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl, Kilos and inetpro!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier Kilos my vriend
<inetpro> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome inetpro
<Kilos> inetpro, we must still try get maaz's data base
<Kilos> i wann try make QA know everything maaz does
<Kilos> hard work teaching another bot
<inetpro> Kilos: you'll have to ask cocooncrash 
<inetpro> not sure whether he would be willing to share that
<inetpro> he may be using the bot in other channels as well
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> Kilos: and I should have posted this thing on G+ earlier
<Kilos> have you had more advice?
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Charlie Kravetz says, "Go to hardware store. Buy tap facing or surfacing tool. It looks like a stem with a large, rough washer on bottom. Use it to smooth the seat inside the tap.﻿"
<Kilos> maybe there are modern ways of doing such things
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> look on ebay
<not_found> :)
<Kilos> or olx
<Kilos> whew they now ready make things i had to work out the hard way 30 years ago
<Kilos> swines they should let you all sukkel too
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> Kilos: see http://goannaplumbing.com.au/news/changing-a-jumper-valve-or-tap-washer-servicing-a-tap/
<inetpro> some very good advice there
<Kilos> you okes need the advice man , im old now
 * inetpro just sharing the interesting things I find 
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> tuxpaint aint as sensitive but 51m download
<not_found> wow
<Kilos> and makes noises as you draw
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> just don't think I will find these fancy tools here 
<not_found> since getting uncapped net I never see how big something is, only how long it will take :)
<Kilos> yeah uncapped rocks
<Kilos> hehe tuxpaint very lekker
<Kilos> talks to you as well
<inetpro> what happened with the announcement on ubuntu.com ?
<inetpro> or the upcoming announcement?
<not_found> http://test.ubuntu-discourse.org/t/countdown-gone/596/16
<not_found> I asked the same question...
<Kilos> i think they said something about juju here earlier
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> juju is voodoo
<inetpro> not_found: maybe they got a bit of a shock after seeing Microsoft loosing $34 billion market value in one day?
<not_found> lol... have to have that much to loose it
<inetpro> well why did they use the word surface in there?
<not_found> have you seen the pics of the phone?
<Kilos> night guys i go sleep now
<Kilos> sleep tight all
<inetpro> not_found: I'll believe it when it happens
<inetpro> and only then I might get excited
<not_found> true... canonical is famous for vapourware
<inetpro> will definitely be very interesting if they do launch it
<inetpro> it's a very tough market out there
<not_found> well they are putting all the eggs in one basket so I really hope so
<inetpro> Maaz: tell kilos I found another very interesting story at http://shufti247.blogspot.com/2009/08/dripping-taps.html
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<kbmonkey> what's up
<Squirm> kbmonkey: ceiling mainly
<kbmonkey> true that Squirm 
<kbmonkey> "gotta get up to get down"
 * Squirm looks blankly at kbmonkey 
#ubuntu-za 2013-07-21
<Kilos> morning all
<kbmonkey> hello there
<kbmonkey> oh my I overslept last night! I was meant to have a 2 hour nap and had 3.5 hours instead! lol
<Kilos> morning kbmonkey Squirm 
<Kilos> hi space 
<space> Hello Kilos.
<kbmonkey> hoe ganit Kilos ?
<Kilos> fine ty and there
<kbmonkey> lekker man
<kbmonkey> I'm pretty hungry, gona have a soup and an orange I recon
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> the firemen across the road are doing some demonstration
<Kilos> look and learn
<Kilos> or most likely you can learn more with google
<Squirm> hello all
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 Squirm 
<Vince-0> heyo
<Vince-0> wonderlike Sonday
<Kilos> hi Dreen Xethron 
<Dreen> yo!
<Squirm> our womans water polo is terrible
<Kilos> teach them
<Squirm> 7-0 near the beginning of the first chukka
<Kilos> eish
<Squirm> now it's 8-0 at the beginning of the 3rd chukka
<Kilos> can they swim
<Squirm> still 7 min to go and then the whole 8min of the last
<Squirm> the one girl playing is my sisters KZN water polo coach :/
<Kilos> ouch
<Squirm> and KZN came 4th last year(90% of their team was 17 years old though), this year it may be better
<Kilos> who are they playing
<Squirm> China
<Squirm> CHINA
<Squirm> :/
<Kilos> whew
<Squirm> 10-0, still 4 min to go in the 3rd chukka
<Squirm> aaaaargh
<Kilos> china's national team?
<Squirm> yeah
<Squirm> China vs RSA
<Kilos> well thats ok then, maybe our national team will do better
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i thought it was your school team
<Squirm> it's terrible
<Squirm> 17-2 to China
<Kilos> ouch
<Cantide> ?
<Squirm> Cantide: Womans Waterpolo world champs
<Squirm> RSA vs China
<Cantide> oh 'o'
<Cantide> sounds like something nice to watch :)
<Squirm> SA losing 17-2? Not very nice to watch :/
<Squirm> was a terrible game
<Cantide> well, other than the score :p
<Squirm> SuperSport 5
<Squirm> now it's USA vs Greece
<Cantide> I've not got DSTV
<Squirm> good
<Squirm> it's terrible :/
<Squirm> Cantide: if you are interested, seems like this link would work http://livemanager.eurovision.edgesuite.net/fina/site/index.html
<Squirm> nevermind - that's hilights
<Squirm> s/hilights/highlights
<Cantide> it's okay
<Cantide> i'm a little busy now >.<
<Cantide> but thanks :)
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> Due to a security breach Ubuntu Forums is down.
<Squirm> lol
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> that tux with an AK is super cute though :)
<Cantide> also
<Cantide> "you dun goofed" makes me laugh :)
<superfly> that is not a bad thing...
<superfly> yet another case of Ubuntu using non-free software, and suffering for it.
<superfly> (not that phpbb is much better :-( but Vanilla is good)
<not_found> alo ZA-land
<superfly> hi not_found
<not_found> how are you superfly?
<superfly> tired thanks, and you?
<not_found> @work and bored... the usual I guess :p
<superfly> hehe
<Kilos> hi superfly not_found 
<not_found> uncle Kilos, alo :0
<superfly> hi oom Kilos
<Kilos> inetpro, ?
<inetpro> hello oom Kilos
<inetpro> oh and hi everyone else
<Kilos> naand boetie nog n plan
<inetpro> nog 'n plan?
<Kilos> if you cant find that kinda tool here you can try
<inetpro> Kilos: het vandag met iemand gesels wat sê ek behoort maklik so 'n ding in die hande te kry
<Kilos> either find a piece of pipe that goes in there firmly and glue it in place
<Kilos> or have one turned for you
<Kilos> o ok
<inetpro> maar daai klink ook nie na 'n slegte plan nie
<not_found> o/ inetpro
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello '-'/
<Kilos> or wb
<Cantide> tomorrow morning i'm off to PTA :)
<Cantide> yeah, more like wb :)
<Cantide> thanks
<Kilos> hmm... inetpro 
<Kilos> you can also glue another seal on the ridge with silicon and put tap together and turn it closed till it just touches and leave for silicon to set lekker
<Kilos> or a strip of black car tube
<Kilos> hi smile4ever 
<smile4ever> hi Kilos :D
<Kilos> yo Squirm 
<Squirm> hello
<Squirm> A few more clips up on my channel. They're all unedited, etc. But this week I'll have access to a GoPro, going to attach it to quadcopter and will upload some decent videos
<smile4ever> Good night! :)
<not_found> bai
<Kilos> night all you late night peeps
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> just watched battleship
<Kilos> lekker movie
#ubuntu-za 2014-07-14
<Kilos> hi bduk and others
<bduk> More Kilos  and everyone
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi
<Kilos> lo nuvolari mazal 
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos :)
<nuvolari> gaan dit goed vanoggend?
<Kilos> wanner gaan jy kaap toe nuvolari ?
<nuvolari> ek sal einde Augustus hier klaarmaak oom
<Kilos> ja dankie net koud soos gewoonlik
<nuvolari> so trek die eerste week van September
<Kilos> het jy klaar vir onderhoude gegaan?
<nuvolari> Weet nog net nie of ek Stellenbosh of Slaapstad self toe gaan nie
<nuvolari> jip, was daar Donderdag en Vrydag
<nuvolari> met 'n aanbod teruggekom in Stellenbosh
<Kilos> sjoe. lyk dinge belowend
<nuvolari> hoop vir nog 1 aanbod
<Kilos> mooi
<nuvolari> hoewel al die onderhoude in my opinie suksesvol was
<Kilos> jy gaan vrek van die koue in daai plek
<nuvolari> as ek dit wel kry, weet ek nie wie ek gaan kies nie!
<Kilos> praat met vlieg , hy ken dinge daar
<mazal> Morning everyone
<nuvolari> een is corporate met al die corporate voordele
<nuvolari> die ander een is meer informeel, maar meer in die lyn wat ek gedoen het
<nuvolari> en ek moet self sorg vir die 'voordele' wat ek by die ander plek kry
<nuvolari> so dit is baie moeilik vir my
<Kilos> ah
<nuvolari> hi mazal :)
<Kilos> eks bly vir jou man, jy is baie ongelukkig waar jy nou is
<nuvolari> dankie oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> ja nee, die vet weet, as ek nou my hare laat terug groei sal ek seker geskok wees :P
<nuvolari> en AL die plekke waar ek was het 'n konsep van oortyd en vergoeding daarvoor
<nuvolari> nie net 'n klop op die skouer nie
<Kilos> mooi
<nuvolari> heng, ek het hier nie eers 'n klop op die skouer daarvoor gekry nie
<Kilos> corporate is gewoonlik minder fisiese werk van jou eie maar meer verontwoordelikheid en stress oor ander mense se nonsens is dit nie?
<nuvolari> Kilos: dit is korrek oom
<nuvolari> en die plek wat my 'n aanbod gegee het is 'n kredietburo
<nuvolari> so dit is werk met ander mense se kredietwaardigheid en regstappe
<nuvolari> so daardie vlak van stres is weer sky-high
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> wel, sorg net dat dit jou nie hier weghou nie
<nuvolari> ek dink nie dit gaan gebeur nie oom, hulle het almal (al die plekker waar ek interview het) 'n sense of balance
<Kilos> ek hoop so seun
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<superfly> morning Kilos
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> hi inetpro hows things
<Kilos> why you such a stranger
 * inetpro very Happy that Germany is on top of the world again
<Kilos> haha thought so
<Kilos> hi Xethron Spekko 
<nuvolari> \o/
 * nuvolari pees himself
<nuvolari> ok ok, sorry, I'm a bit emotional
<nuvolari> deal with it
<Kilos> ai! wat nou?
<nuvolari> got an offer from where my heart is at
<Kilos> where?
<nuvolari> in CT
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> great
<nuvolari> êk gaan nou 'n kaypie word!
<Kilos> hahaha
<nuvolari> (lees met aksent)
<Kilos> dan moet jy leer brei
<Kilos> niks meer RR nie dit moet daar uit die keel kom
<nuvolari> malmusbuggy se boege wat bgei
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> ek kan mooi bgggrrrei
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<ThatGraemeGuy> congrats nuvolari :-)
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<nuvolari> morning charl, ThatGraemeGuy 
<nuvolari> thanks ThatGraemeGuy 
<Spekko> more Kilos
<charl> hi nuvolari 
<charl> ls
<charl> bah sorry wrong window again
<Kilos> hi charl 
<nuvolari> charl: total 0
<nuvolari> :P
<mazal> Barry found a treasure chest :)
<mazal> I wonder what mod added that
<mazal> Oom Kilos , what is that site you use to paste pictures ?
<Kilos> picpaste.com
<mazal> Wil vir oom wys hoe veroder my kasteel
<mazal> vorder even
<mazal> http://picpaste.com/Mazal_castle-JddNuUUs.jpg
<Kilos> sjoe mazal dit lyk mooi
<mazal> Ta , is nou besig om 'n water voor om te sit
<mazal> Dan gaan ek die binnekant doen
<Kilos> daar is so baie goed wat jy nou binne kan doen soos gordyne en blinds en microgolf oond en nog baie meer
<Kilos> te veel vir my kop
<Kilos> en die mikrogolf maak lekker skaap en rot tjops hehe
<mazal> lol
<bduk> Oom Kilos hoe koop jy jou telkom data?
<Kilos> r150 op n slag
<bduk> Ish nie hoeveel nie Hoe???
<bduk> Internet banking , toonbank ens
<Kilos> sommer by checkers picknpay of pos kantoor
<Kilos> sus kry dit vir my
<Kilos> toonbank ja
<bduk> Ok dit klink beter, ek het altyd op hulle site gekoop maar daar is iets fout sal mar netnou daar draai
<Kilos> oh die data self kry ek by https://kya.8ta.com/onnet/public/mobileData?sid=490093155739575537
<Kilos> dit sien jou sim en jy kan koop en lugtyd intik en so aaan
<bduk> My sim is in my router
<Kilos> it should see it. it sees mine in my modem
<tinuva> ek koop myne sommer op die FNB internet banking site
<bduk> Dis dieselfde site waar ek koop. Ek kies om met kredietkaart te betaal, dan vra hy die sel nommer en tipe data wat ek wil koop dan moet ek next kies en dan se hy net die webpage is nie beskikbaar nie
<Kilos> ai!
<bduk> tinuva: ek is by absa en daar kan ek net lugtyd of sms bundels koop
<bduk> Lekker aan almal
<Kilos> jy ook
<mazal> Bye everyone , enjoy your evening
<Kilos> you too mazal 
<Kilos> so charl i was right hey
<Kilos> eish bushtech ask telkom to put a transceiver tower near you so you can dump vodacom
<Kilos> and gremble too
<Kilos> gremble, dont grumble just fix it
<bushtech> _*_ bushtech allergic to telkom
<Kilos> aw why my 8ta rocks
<bushtech> don't even know where the nearest telkom tower is
<Kilos> they put thier equipment on the others towers too. i got mtn 8ta and voda here on one
<bushtech> can't see them putting up a tower for 5 or 10 people
<bushtech> not even telkom's that stupid
<Kilos> eish you really in the sticks
<Kilos> have you looked at their coverage map , maybe you lucky
<Kilos> Maaz, google 8ta coverage
<bushtech> will do
<Maaz> Kilos: "Coverage - Telkom Mobile" http://www.telkommobile.co.za/coverage/ :: "3G South Africa - Telkom 8ta Coverage Map - 3G HSPA Coverage ..." http://www.3g.co.za/index.php/information/coverage-maps/telkom-8ta-coverage-map :: "Cellular Coverage Map - Telkom Mobile / 8.ta (South Africa)" http://www.coveragemapper.com/map.php?mccmnc=65502 :: "Telkom Mobile Contact
<Maaz> Us - My Telkom Mobile" http://my.8ta.com/mobile-web/ :: "8ta - My Telkom Mobile" https://h…
<Squirm> good evening
<Kilos> ohi Squirm  you scarce hey
<Squirm> been in Cpt for the week. got back home this morning
<Kilos> aha
<theblazehen> Hi all. Anyone mind filling this out? https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1LqwPjgb32p2lhk3a1pIm5XDYVIZo6GRNUgI6u6kA2MY/viewform
<theblazehen> Survey thing I need for school for tomorrow
<superfly> theblazehen: so you come here for your homework, eh? tut tut tut!
<superfly> theblazehen: I've filled it in
<Kilos> hahaha
<theblazehen> ty superfly 
<theblazehen> and yeah :p
<theblazehen> Teacher said we can't do it night before. Challenge accepted
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> kids will be kids
<theblazehen> I once did a project literally 20 minutes before it was due
<Kilos> you can see corporal punishment has been banned
<theblazehen> haha still got a decent mark :)
<charl> good evening
<charl> hi theblazehen 
<charl> hi superfly 
<superfly> hey charl
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> dont cry for me argentina
<charl> nah i'm happy the germans won i thought they deserved it
<charl> but i have to say i was disappointed that they struggled so much
<charl> i expected it to be a breeze for them
<charl> that match could have gone either way the way they were playing
<Kilos> at the start of the cup they said they have a young team still maturing, so no matter how they got there i think they did well
<charl> yup
<charl> true
<nuvolari> bah! finding residence sucks :-/
<nuvolari> on the other hand, i'm fortunate to do so
 * nuvolari stops complaining
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> make sure they have good internet nuvolari 
<Kilos> uncapped adsl or wifi
<nuvolari> oh gosh ya, that's #1
<nuvolari> I can go without bed and roof, but I needz intawebz!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> without roof youll vrek there
<Kilos> rain and storms 6 days out of 7
<nuvolari> without internet I might as well vrek
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<nuvolari> oh hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> i need guidance man
<ThatGraemeGuy> nuvolari: where is the job? what area are you looking at living in?
<nuvolari> ThatGraemeGuy: Claremont
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: ai, the hi-tech mods getting too much for you? :)
<nuvolari> well, work is there, I want to stay as close to work as possible
<Kilos> no they just dont work
<ThatGraemeGuy> nuvolari: ah ok, you should be able to get reasonable accommodations in that area
<Kilos> maybe my crafter is sick
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm in the northern suburbs, not all that familiar with that side
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: what doesn't work
<Kilos> place cast iron ingots same as for a chest
<Kilos> then brass ingot in the centre
<Kilos> should give machine casing
<ThatGraemeGuy> a chest is made of wood, i don't get what you're saying
<Kilos> i get no output
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok you want a machine casing
<Kilos> ya
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok
<ThatGraemeGuy> you made brass ingots already?
<Kilos> ya
<ThatGraemeGuy> how?
<nuvolari> ThatGraemeGuy: what do you actually want to say about N vs. S side? :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> no, i don't roll like that :P
<nuvolari> Apparently I should be able to get something very close to work
<Kilos> in crafter silver and copper
<Kilos> the crafter does that fine
<nuvolari> gumtree or olx?
 * nuvolari currently browses gumtree
<ThatGraemeGuy> either i guess
<ThatGraemeGuy> kilos i see the problem
<Kilos> yay can we fix it?
<ThatGraemeGuy> there seem to be 2 different items for "brass ingot" homedecor:brass_ingot and technic:brass_ingot
<ThatGraemeGuy> the homedecor one is simply made in the crafter
<ThatGraemeGuy> the technic one is made in an alloy cooker
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's a bit confusing :-(
<Kilos> eish you need brick blocks to make that furnace
<Kilos> do you make brick blocks from red clay bricks?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah, you're going the same route i am i guess?
<ThatGraemeGuy> trying to build a coal-fired alloy furnace? :)
<Kilos> ya
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have lots of brick blocks if you need
<Kilos> how did you find that the normal furnace is no good
<Kilos> ive been trying for days
<ThatGraemeGuy> i read the URL that I told you to look at a hundred times :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://technic.kosyak.info/
<Kilos> i have lots of clay bricks just gotta make blocks somehow
<ThatGraemeGuy> not very detailed but a bit informative
<Kilos> eish i have
<ThatGraemeGuy> 4 red clay bricks in the crafter makes a brick block
<ThatGraemeGuy> once again, search for "brick" in the craft guide and click on the thing you want to see its recipe
<Kilos> i did and it shows brick blocks make more other blocks and stuff i dont follow
<ThatGraemeGuy> click the alternate button, there's more than 1 way
<Kilos> now to make microblocks from then blocks
<Kilos> sigh
<ThatGraemeGuy> nee man
<ThatGraemeGuy> ai
<Kilos> oh sorry
<ThatGraemeGuy> i dunno what's wrong now, i have a coal-powered alloy furnace, added silver and copper and coal, nothing happens
<Kilos> yip same here i even tried lumps in it
<Kilos> read this http://technic.kosyak.info/
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> i even made a stereo receiver
<Kilos> still gotta find a place for it
<Kilos> dunno where its gonna find a signal
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, ive nearly rebuilt my place again
<ThatGraemeGuy> are you trying to alloy copper and silver?
<ThatGraemeGuy> to make brass?
<Kilos> was too crowded with the table in the middle
<Kilos> yes
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's why
<Kilos> why?
<ThatGraemeGuy> the recipe for technic:brass_ingot is 2 copper plus 1 zinc
<ThatGraemeGuy> eish
<Kilos> the recipe said that
<Kilos> eish
<ThatGraemeGuy> the homedecor brass_ingot is copper+silver
<ThatGraemeGuy> confusing
<nuvolari> joh, places aren't that big 
<nuvolari> 40m²
<nuvolari> on average
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's a flat surely?
<nuvolari> yeah
<Kilos> well done ThatGraemeGuy got a casing
<Kilos> see the stuff is involved for me
<ThatGraemeGuy> it is a complex mod
<ThatGraemeGuy> what are you trying to build?
<Kilos> grinder
<Kilos> need dust to make something
<Kilos> forgot what
<Kilos> yay ThatGraemeGuy getting there, got a grinder now
<Kilos> now something had to be turned to dust
<ThatGraemeGuy> cool
<Kilos> i made 2 if you want one
<Kilos> if we each work out half the stuff we can start a swopshop
<Kilos> oh ThatGraemeGuy telkom have sent my request for latency speedup to their techie peeps who will contact me within 3 days
<ThatGraemeGuy> cool
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<ThatGraemeGuy> i got a wrench finally, it rocks
<Kilos> wow thats not fair
<Kilos> i still need stainless
<ThatGraemeGuy> what for?
<Kilos> oh i dunno
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<Kilos> some iron maybe
<Kilos> i forget
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: what does the wrench do?
<Kilos> wrench needed stuff which led to other stuff
<ThatGraemeGuy> superfly: allows you to place inventory-capable items into your inventory even if they aren't empty
<superfly> AH
<ThatGraemeGuy> i.e. pick up a full chest and place it elsewhere
<Kilos> like a big bag full of goodies
<ThatGraemeGuy> now kilos can carry full chests in his bags
<Kilos> aw i was gonna sleep now i go look wrench again
<ThatGraemeGuy> his aim in life seems to be to carry everything he owns all at the same time
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<Kilos> hahaha
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok, night night all
<Kilos> no wait now
<Kilos> carbon steel ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> how you make that
#ubuntu-za 2014-07-15
<bduk1> Morning everyone
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> morning Squirm mazal bduk1 and others
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  too
<Kilos> i cant play for a bit
<Kilos> only go night surfer data to use
<bduk1> dem minetest
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> looks like the bigger the map the more data you use
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi Spekko Xethron 
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> it's so strange not getting any tail anymore
<charl> i'm so used getting tail
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<charl> Kilos: how are you doing
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<charl> i'm good !
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Xethron> hi Kilos, charl, Maaz :)
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charl> hi Xethron 
<charl> Maaz: thanks for the coffee
<Maaz> charl: np
<charl> just looked at registering a .io for the first time
<charl> costs 65+ euro per year
<charl> these people are nuts !
 * Symmetria is amused at the outside plant department here
<Symmetria> ;p someone just formally proposed turning the SQ rooms at my house into a full point of presence 
<Symmetria> I was like, errrrr HELL NO
<nuvolari> oh hi oom Kilos, charl, Xethron, Symmetria, mazal, bduk1 
<Vince-0> surp
<nuvolari> oh hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> hi nuvolari Vince-0 
<Kilos> ill be in and out today. fixing fences all over
<mazal> Hi nuvolari 
<charl> hi Vince-0 
<charl> hi nuvolari 
 * Symmetria winces and hits submit and orders his new storage stuff for home
<Symmetria> heh, 45 4 terabyte drives in a backblaze system
<charl> just for your personal use ?
 * Squirm looks around at all the new faces
<Spekko> more Kilos
<Squirm> we dont need more, just one is enough
<charl> Squirm: new faces? who?
<Kilos> hi zander 
<Kilos> haha spekk
<Squirm> charl: all the people that joined from the net split :P
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice evening
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<psyatw> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<charl> Squirm: ah
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> sup
<Kilos> trying to force my self to stay up to play minetest after 11pm
<Vince-0> omg why?
<Kilos> lol because thats the data i havent used yet
<Kilos> wb superfly 
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<superfly> hi Kilos
<magespawn> hi superfly 
<Symmetria> <3
<charl> hi magespawn 
<Symmetria> I just turned up humungo bandwidth to the UAE 
<Symmetria> 50ms to UAE from Kenya now!
<charl> Symmetria: how many terabit ?
<Symmetria> charl, heh, those are 10G links (for now)
<Symmetria> we'll upgrade later
<charl> bah :P
<charl> but it's a start
<charl> afaik not much is hosted in the UAE though so that should keep you a while
<charl> *last
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo peeps
<superfly> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<charl> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl> how's it going
<ThatGraemeGuy> good thanks, you?
<charl> i'm good
<magespawn> hi there
<Kilos> hmm...
<magespawn> good night y'all
<Kilos> night magespawn 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-07-16
<bduk1> More almal
<Squirm> morning
<psyatw> morning Squirm 
<Kilos> morning all
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hows things going with you psyatw 
<psyatw> Kilos, quite all-right, I should say
<psyatw> I'm finally getting settled again, although that is never too certain in my case
<psyatw> and how are things going with you?
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> good ty
<psyatw> I just stayed here cleaning up my apartment and enjoying the world cup for the past few weeks
<Kilos> cool
<nuvolari> o/ morning
<nuvolari> oh hi/bu4
<nuvolari> er
<nuvolari> sorry
<nuvolari> oh hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari Vince-0 
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos!
<nuvolari> oh hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi nuvolari 
<charl> good morning Squirm, psyatw, Kilos, nuvolari, Vince-0 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<nuvolari> oh hi charl 
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> nuvolari: Done
<psyatw> good morning charl 
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<Vince-0> Morn@
<Vince-0> WINSday
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and nuvolari!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<mazal> Morning everyone
<mazal> anybody used this before: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/systemback-simple-system-backup-and-restore-application-with-extra-features.html
<mazal> Looks interesting
<charl> hi mazal 
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<mazal> What caught my attention there is the " Live system creation " , with remastersys stopped that might be an option
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://slexy.org/ || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Tue, 22 July 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/W9uu4X || Twitter: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: topic updated for you, sorry for being late with that
<Kilos> np inetpro ty for doing that. i worry with you getting so busy
<Kilos> all work and no play makes jack a dull bow
<charl> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> then again all play means no work gets done
<inetpro> hi charl
<inetpro> Kilos: no worries, I shall hopefully be more active here again one day
<Kilos> hahaha while im still alive inetpro ?
<Kilos> mazal, whats wrong with deja-dup
<mazal> Nothing wrong with it oom , it just can't make live iso
<Kilos> oh sorry i misunderstood again
<Kilos> pity about remastersys hey
<psyatw> hi inetpro 
<psyatw> hi mazal
<psyatw> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<mazal> hi psyatw 
<mazal> Ja nee oom , live iso making is a must for me
<Kilos> wasnt there a fork to remastersys?
<mazal> That dies before it even started. Last time I checked there was still nothing going on there
<Kilos> eish
<mazal> Currently I use an old 12.04 deb of remastersys
<mazal> Fortunately it works with 14.04
<Kilos> well thats ok as long as it still works
<Kilos> 64bit?
<mazal> Yep , 64bit
<mazal> Can't remember of remastersys is 64bit version though
<Kilos> ah did you have to do fancy things to it mazal ?
<mazal> Nope , just installed the deb and Ubuntu installed the dependencies
<Kilos> i still have a 12.04 package somewhere
<Kilos> cool
<mazal> I downloaded the last one that those new guys put on their site
<Kilos> ill try find what i have
<mazal> http://sourceforge.net/projects/os4systemimage/files/Remastersys%203.0.4-2/
<Kilos> ty
<mazal> That's the last deb that was made that I could find
<Kilos> size?
<Kilos> im a bit strapped for data but hope to get this avy
<mazal> 3.3mb for the "all" package
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> ty
<mazal> The two gui files is about 178k each , but I never use those anyway
<Kilos> haha i always use them
<mazal> For some reason that link don't work
<mazal> http://sourceforge.net/projects/os4systemimage/files/
<mazal> This one does
<Kilos> cool ty
<Kilos> where do you see an all option?
<Kilos> oh all.deb
<mazal> Yay ! Finally got my first Mithril
<Kilos> lol theres lots down deep
<mazal> Already have 8 rainbows and only 6 Mithril :P
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> never seen any nyan cat stuff yet
<Kilos> mithril picks work lekker when working near lava, slower than mese and diamond picks
<Kilos> but you need mithril later for some mods i think
<mazal> Battled last night to get Jungles in sheees
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> And to fix the farming_plus mod that the update broke
<Kilos> do you have the home stuff mod?
<mazal> Yep
<Kilos> whew funny stuff to make there
<Kilos> try make a grinder or wrench and see
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> Tons of stuff to build there. Only problem is some of them in the crafter shows "unknown" at some recipe items
<mazal> So we still short a mod or two
<Kilos> nope graeme says you must use alternative
<mazal> And I installed all required and recommended mods that the mod creator said
<Kilos> he works around stuff i dont understand
<mazal> Even alternate recipes have some unknowns
<Kilos> haha another one i battled with is machine casing
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> some of the ores you must use an alloy furnace to make. the kitchen furnace dont make right copper ingots for example
<Kilos> very involved stuff
<Kilos> ek sukkel my lam
<mazal> alloy furnace ?
<Kilos> i cant go see now but type in alloy in the crafter then look at the options it gives
<Kilos> i think i found furnace there
<mazal> I don't have alloy
<mazal> That's a mod I don't have on mine
<Kilos> things like fine copper wire etc?
<Kilos> and engins and stuff
<Kilos> engine
<Kilos> and solar panels
<mazal> Sounds like I have a different home decor mod
<Kilos> oh wait for graeme to get a break and ask him
<Kilos> he has wonderful stuff made to flatten my head trying to sort out
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> wbb
<nuvolari> oh hi 
<nuvolari> oom ping te veel :P
<Gremble> Hmm anyone here familiar with ssh'ing from ubuntu into a debian VM?
<Kilos> ek het niemand geping nie nuvolari 
<Kilos> ek was buite na n reboot
<Kilos> oi they away atm Gremble , methinks superfly is doing that
<Vince-0> Gremble, why would it be any different from ssh'ing into any other server?
<Gremble> I dunno. I havent done either
<nuvolari> yeah, should be the same
<Gremble> https://muffinresearch.co.uk/howto-ssh-into-virtualbox-3-linux-guests/ Following this, and I get a connection refused error
<Kilos> you gotta be allowed on the other one i think
<Vince-0> are they bridged or NAT network devices for the VMs
<Vince-0> ew, that article is from 2010
<Gremble> NAT
<Vince-0> I only use bridged devices for virtualbox
<Gremble> What is a bridged device?
<Vince-0> less of an issue - I'll tell you that much
<Gremble> Ok. thanks
<Vince-0> I've never actually used NAT for virtualbox VMs
<Vince-0> 'cos it messes with voip
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice evening
<Gremble> Blergh. This is more effort than it is work
<Gremble> worth
<Kilos> haha
<SilverCode> is anyone having issues with the Raring repos?
<SilverCode> I keep getting errors trying to install from them
<Kilos> SilverCode, they been messed up for about a month now
<Kilos> use main
<SilverCode> thats the thing, I've tried main and the za repos
<SilverCode> and both are failing
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> what are you trying to install?
<Kilos> what error are you getting
<Squirm> so... I have quite an old machine now. It's going on about 6/7 years. 2.3Ghz Dual Core Processor, about 4Gb RAM. I'm looking at getting a small 120Gb SSD, is it worth it? Will I notice a performance difference?
<Squirm> it's a normal day to day machine. Internet, Email, IRC, etc
<SilverCode> was trying to install nodejs
<Kilos> SilverCode, try aptitude install nodejs and see what it tells you is wrong
<SilverCode> Kilos: it just 404's on some packages
<Kilos> whew they expensive them drives hey Squirm 
<SilverCode> looks like it has just been EOL'd though
<SilverCode> why they have to move the actaul repos confuses me
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> maybe you can still get those packages independantly
<SilverCode> meh, maybe I should suck it up and just switch over to 14.04
<Kilos> oh you still on 12.04
<SilverCode> no, 13.04
<Kilos> support is only 6 months for non lts releases
<Kilos> not worth using rhem unless you do them rolling releases
<SilverCode> I know ... but I didn't expect them to just up and move the repos like that. Sure, stop doing security updates, but at the very lease keep the repos where they were so I can install the exsiting old stuff :(
<Kilos> oh wait
<Kilos> there is a way
<Kilos> old releases
<Kilos> i ran 10.10 for years after it was shelved
<Squirm> Kilos: the drives are expensive. but they're a lot cheaper than upgrading other bits
<Kilos> you just after the speed Squirm ?
<Squirm> any other reason to upgrade
<Squirm> it's the performance increase for the price that I'm after
<Kilos> yeah well you can explain it to me when you do it, because sata drives do gigs/s so how much faster can it be
<Kilos> the cpu will not be fast enough to make a diffs isnt it
<charl> hi SilverCode 
<Kilos> isnt that like putting racing wheels on an uno
<Kilos> you might get more speed overclocking the cpu if it can take it
<Kilos> imo
<Squirm> Kilos: you see... If I upgrade my processor and RAM, the ones I want will cost me just over R4200, whereas an SSD will be about R1500
<Kilos> oh the mobo can take later cpu's
<Squirm> yes, I have to upgrade CPU, motherboard and RAM
<Kilos> i have ThatGraemeGuy t here too, using dual core but can use even i7 
<Squirm> Kilos: that depends on the board
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> i have that too
<Squirm> you can still buy Dual Cores for the newer boards
<Kilos> dunno why i hit tab there
<Kilos> yes thats what i did, 1155 board with dual core cpu
<Squirm> yes
<Squirm> but I want a 1150 board with the shiny new processor :P
<Kilos> lol so do i
<Kilos> but ill be happy even with an i5 cpu in here
<Squirm> I'm going to paste
<Squirm> this is prices from Esquire
<Squirm> ex VAT
<Squirm> Foxconn B85MX- Intel® B85 Chipset LGA 1150 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 u ATX Motherboard- Socket LGA 1150, Supports: Intel Core i7, Core i5, Core i3 processors , 2x Dual-channel 1600MHz DDRIII slots, up to 32GB, 4x SATAIII, 3 x USB 3.0 (2 on Back panel , 1x Cable) ,4x USB 2.0 ports(2 on Back panel ,2x Cable) 1x PCIe 3.0 x16 slot , 1x PCIe x1 slot , 1x PCI bus slots, , Intel HD Graphics (On CPU), Realtek Gigabit LAN, 5.1channel HD Audio, Rear
<Squirm>  IO Panel Display Ports Available: D-Sub Port, HDMI Port, Form Factor – Micro ATX
<Squirm> R699
<Squirm> Intel Core I5-4670K Haswell Processor LGA 1150 , 22NM 3.4GHZ 3.8 Turbo Ghz 4 Cores/ 4 Threads, 6M Cache
<Squirm> R2699
<Squirm> Kingston ValueRam 4.0GB  DDR3 1600MHZ Non ECC Desktop Memory Module
<Squirm> R439
<Squirm> comes to R3837 ex
<Kilos> i have a foxcon motherboard here. seems very efficient to me compared to what i was used to
<bushtech> Squirm: On a kubuntu machine I saw a noticeable increase in speed using a 120gb ssd as an os drive
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> whew but they are pricey
<charl> good evening folks
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> ohi my fly
<Kilos> busy day hey
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> i was running around today yes
<Kilos> the fly and others too, no pc time
<Kilos> and gremble even forgot to revert to his nick
<thebearnado> I have turned a new leaf.  Taken on a new persona. I will now wreak havoc wherever I land!
<thebearnado> THEBEARNADO
<Kilos> rofl
<superfly> apparently they're even making a "Sharknado" game. ai.
<Kilos> only 10 more minutes
<thebearnado> until the end of the world?
<Kilos> lol no man till 11pm and night surfer data starts working
<thebearnado> Oh
<thebearnado> That is much less exciting actually
<thebearnado> :P
<Kilos> haha
<thebearnado> Compiz is causing tearing
<thebearnado> I feel like I get shafted everytime I install Ubuntu
<Kilos> what are you doing wrong
<superfly> Which is why I steer clear of anything GTK-based. KDE or LXQt for me, thanks.
<superfly> I installed the beginnings of KDE 5 on my computer at work today. It's really smooth... just needs more polish.
<thebearnado> When this harddisk finally packs up
<thebearnado> I am going to do an arch install and get it over and done with
<thebearnado> I need sanity in my life
<thebearnado> Or maybe slackware
<thebearnado> I havent decided yet 
<thebearnado> :P
<Kilos> thebearnado, what drive 
<thebearnado> The one on which my OS is living at the moment
<thebearnado> One day I am going to boot up my computer and it is just going to be dead
<thebearnado> I will be so happy
<Kilos> i am running 2 old drives with windows using up the first 30 gig which is the place where ubuntu gives probs, and now ubuntu runs fine like that running on next partition
<superfly> If you want sanity, why do you want to install arch or slack? Seriously, I would not recommend either of those if you're struggling with Ubuntu.
<Kilos> how can you be happy without a pc
<Kilos> linux is very sensitive to faulty drives
<thebearnado> That means that I have a valid excuse for a new drive
<Kilos> lol
<thebearnado> I am too poor to just go and buy one :P It has to be broken, then I can ask my financiers for a new one
<Kilos> what size drive?
<Kilos> hahaha
<thebearnado> superfly, I love my Arch laptop :P
<thebearnado> I think it is 120gb Kilos 
<thebearnado> Slackware is there just because I haven't given it a whirl yet
 * superfly is hoping insurance will agree to pay out R5000 for a new laptop
<superfly> And I just filed my taxes, so I should get a nice return there...
<Kilos> oh my superfly was one stolen?
<thebearnado> I am not clever enough for BSD, otherwise I wouldve tried FreeBSD again
<superfly> Kilos: no, worse... I broke it :-(
<superfly> thebearnado: PC-BSD
<Kilos> the mac?
<Kilos> how did you break it?
<Kilos> you normally fix things
<superfly> Kilos: no, my netbook
<Kilos> eish superfly what happened
<superfly> long story, en ek wil bed toe gaan
<Kilos> ok lekker slaap
<Kilos> im just making some things in minetest
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-07-17
<Kilos> hi bduk mazal and others
<Kilos> more nuvolari 
<bduk> More almal
<mazal> Môre oom
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> morning
<Symmetria> dont suppose anyone here happens to be sitting behind the tenet backbone and can do a traceroute for me?
<Squirm> bushtech_: thanks
<Squirm> Symmetria: I can
<Squirm> wait, no... I used to be with ESN
<Squirm> and I dont think I was linked to the backbone :P
<Squirm> nevermind
<Symmetria> squirm heh, even on ESN
<Symmetria> it might still use TENET
<Symmetria> heh do a trace and see if it uses TENET at all or uses some other route :)
<Squirm> we're now with mweb
<Symmetria> am trying to see if they are returning traffic to me at NAP or at JINX, Im hoping its NAP else Im gonna screw our JINX connection horribly with a 16 terabyte transfer
<Symmetria> ;p
<Squirm> I don't know who would have access to that
<Squirm> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> something buggy here
<Squirm> Symmetria: do you not have a little shell account hidden away somewhere?
<Kilos> one gmail account doesnt work from evolution but shows a popup that there should be a mail received
<Kilos> sjoe net sick somewhere
<Kilos> download rate 460 B/s
<Kilos> eish now 230 B/s
<Squirm> blame Symmetria
<Kilos> Symmetria, what have you broken now
 * Kilos changes repos
<Squirm> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3629915755
<Kilos> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3629918145
<Squirm> that's not bad then
<Kilos> how come my upload speed is faster than yours
<Squirm> I don't know
<Squirm> but I'm happy with a decent download speed
<Kilos> yeah that one is great
<Kilos> thats better. using ftp.sun.co.za now
 * superfly pokes Kilos
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Squirm> hello superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos, Squirm
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi oom Kilos, Squirm, superfly
<Squirm> hey nuvolari 
<Kilos> gone up Squirm http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3629933176
<Squirm> nice
<Kilos> not bad for 3g
<Squirm> and to get our speeds, we have bonded 4x4mb lines
<Kilos> but i want it faster
<Squirm> happens when you live in the sticks
<Kilos> you guys should have ftth thing
<Symmetria> Squirm as a matter of interest, what do you get from the speedtest server in kenya at liquid?
<Symmetria> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3629943405 <=== lol my house !
<Kilos> oh wow Symmetria 
<Kilos> so where is the fast ubuntu mirror?
<Symmetria> kilos heh, its installed and running, waiting for canonical to sort out the DNS 
<Symmetria> ubuntu-archive.mirror.liquidtelecom.com
<Symmetria> waiting for them to add me to the TLD mirror dns :(
<Kilos> rev them
<Kilos> our local mirrors are very unstable lately
<Symmetria> last I checked my ticket was #30 in the queue ;p
<Kilos> when was that?
<Symmetria> yesterday :)
<Kilos> ah
<nuvolari> whut? did we have the splits?
<Kilos> not that i can see nuvolari 
<Kilos> only peer got bushtech
<Kilos> his peer is vodaflop
<nuvolari> what was my message oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> nuvolari> whut? did we have the splits?
<mazal> nuvolari has quit (Ping timeout: 240 seconds)
<mazal> nuvolari, ^
<Kilos> oh up there, sorry
<Kilos> only affectred 4 peeps
<nuvolari> :O I didn't quit! pfft,
<Kilos> Tonberry has quit (Ping timeout: 260 seconds)
<Kilos> * nuvolari has quit (Ping timeout: 240 seconds)
<Kilos> * ThatGraemeGuy has quit (Ping timeout: 240 seconds)
<Kilos> * georgl has quit (Ping timeout: 240 seconds)
<Kilos> hi Spekko , which one are you now
<Kilos> the one by jabberwocky or the old one
<inetpro> goeie more
<Kilos> more inetpro 
<nuvolari> think the server we connected to pinged out
<nuvolari> môre inetpro 
<charl> good morning Kilos, inetpro, nuvolari, mazal
<charl> and Symmetria :)
<Kilos> hi charl 
<mazal> Morning charl 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<nuvolari> oh hi charl 
<nuvolari> Maaz: espresso please
<Maaz> nuvolari: *blink*
<nuvolari> not here Maaz 
<charl> afk i'm drinking a double espresso right now actually
<charl> haha nuvolari 
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> nuvolari: Done
<charl> i knew there was something going on between the two of you :P
<Squirm> Symmetria: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3630009256
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm: Sure
<Squirm> largest
<Squirm> Maaz: largest
<Maaz> Whew do you want a bath full Squirm?
<Squirm> mwhahahahaha
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl, nuvolari and Squirm!
<nuvolari> thank you Maaz 
<nuvolari> Maaz: Thanks
<Maaz> nuvolari: Okay :-)
<Squirm> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> Thank you thank you, munch munch chomp chomp
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<Symmetria> FPD upgrade in progress. Max timeout remaining 84 min.
 * Symmetria snores at his routers
<charl> field programmable device ?
<charl> Symmetria: ^^
<Symmetria> yeah
<Symmetria> someone remind me of the vi search and replace syntax to replace the first instance found on every line
<nuvolari> :%s/search/replace/
<nuvolari> I think
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> Symmetria: ^^
<charl> yes % is for every line (not just the current) and if you leave the g off at the end it will only do the first occurrance
<charl> just tested it, it works
<Symmetria> thanks
<Symmetria> that worked
<charl> :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> moo
<Kilos> haha hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> how's things? :)
<Kilos> you been on the grass again
<ThatGraemeGuy> oi if only
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<ThatGraemeGuy> busybusybusy
<ThatGraemeGuy> taking a breather
<Kilos> yeah looks like
<ThatGraemeGuy> check up on my electrical grid in minetest
<Kilos> i used your grinder last night and stole 8 marble blocks
<ThatGraemeGuy> haha ok
<Kilos> i dont know how you did it all, where did you get rubber from
<ThatGraemeGuy> you building a hydro generator?
<Kilos> i made some things but they need a network
<Kilos> i tried a few things
<ThatGraemeGuy> you build a thing called a tree tap, then you hit rubber trees with it
<ThatGraemeGuy> to extract raw latex
<Kilos> must the hydro one be near water?
<ThatGraemeGuy> you see when you punch the tree the texture changes
<ThatGraemeGuy> then you can cook raw latex to make rubber
<ThatGraemeGuy> in a furnace, you get 1 rubber for 1 raw latex
<Kilos> any tree?
<ThatGraemeGuy> but if you use an extractor you get 3 rubber per raw latex
<ThatGraemeGuy> no, rubber tree
<ThatGraemeGuy> i planted 2 close to your house
<Kilos> where are they?
<Kilos> oh my goodness ty will look into that
<ThatGraemeGuy> its a huge tree you can't miss it
<ThatGraemeGuy> and as always, if you search for rubber in the craft guide you can figure out how to obtain it
<Kilos> didnt get data yet so can only look tonight
<Kilos> your stuff works kiff
<ThatGraemeGuy> and yes, i'm going to mention the craft guide every time, until you remember :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> you should see the 2 "tool workshop" boxes
<Kilos> man i use the guide but there is always something i dont have
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can place any worn tools in it and they regenerate
<ThatGraemeGuy> pickaxe, axe, shovel, etc
<Kilos> wow
<ThatGraemeGuy> and i wouldn't worry with the hydro generator btw, just start making solar panels
<ThatGraemeGuy> much better
<ThatGraemeGuy> a basic circuit must have these things:
<Kilos> ok i think i put it on my floor to make space in inventory
<ThatGraemeGuy> something that generates electricity, e.g. solar panel or solar array
<ThatGraemeGuy> a switch box
<ThatGraemeGuy> a battery
<ThatGraemeGuy> something that uses power
<Kilos> there are things in the solar panels i still have to find or procure
<ThatGraemeGuy> it gets more complicated with high, medium and low voltage, but that's the basic thing
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can check out my setup if you want, but that might be confusing since i already have high, medium and low voltage networks set up
<Kilos> but your place is looking good. i like the goodies on the chests to show what is inside
<superfly> oooo, hydro? I wanna do that
<ThatGraemeGuy> it's LV-only, as far as i can tell its meant to be a cheaper option to get started
<Kilos> my house was getting too small so i had to put chests in the wall
<ThatGraemeGuy> and doesn't burn coal like the fuel-powered lv generator
<Kilos> we can put a hydro one at the dams waterfall. water with that kind of drop should power a genny that can supply the world
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: where's the crafting guide?
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-o
<ThatGraemeGuy> for reals?
<ThatGraemeGuy> press I
<ThatGraemeGuy> click on a thing
<ThatGraemeGuy> in the right side
<ThatGraemeGuy> or search for it and then click
<superfly> That doesn't work for me
<ThatGraemeGuy> then on the left you see if its an ingredient or a result
<superfly> when I click I get 99 of that item...
<Kilos> aw
<ThatGraemeGuy> then /set cheater_mode off
<ThatGraemeGuy> :P
<superfly> (probably because I'm server admin)
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok i dont know why that happens it should only do that in creative mode
<superfly> it's annoying when you want to know how to craft stuff
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe there should be a separate admin account that isn't the one you use for general play
<ThatGraemeGuy> dunno how else to get around that
<Kilos> the new guide shows lots but everything needs 3 or more other things you have to go find first
<superfly> remove my name from the minetest.conf file
<ThatGraemeGuy> hang on
<mazal> superfly, it's the creative permissions
<mazal> Admin should just /revoke yourname creative
<mazal> I had the same problem
<superfly> OK, I'll try that
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok you are no longer the server admin
<ThatGraemeGuy> i created a "superadmin" user
<superfly> OK, cool
<charl> good afternoon foolks
<charl> *folks
<charl> what a mess of a morning - problems problems problems here
<mazal> Hi charl 
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> forget problems man, just find solutions
<charl> lol
<Squirm> Kilos: Rectron is a little cheapr
<Squirm> so... I'm getting a new PC :D
<Kilos> cook
<Squirm> cook indeed
<Squirm> and then maybe
<Squirm> just maybe...
<Squirm> I might get myself an SSD next month
<Squirm> only be ready for collection on Monday though
<Kilos> lol cool man
<Kilos> do you have a pricelist from them Squirm 
<Kilos> i want to get a 1tB drive end of this month. then everything in this pc is newly aquired
<Kilos> then saving starts for an i5 cpu
<Kilos> i heard somewhere that an i7 is only 10% faster than an i3, is that true
<Kilos> not twice as fast with the extra threads?
<Squirm> I don't know
<Squirm> so, I got a quote for that PC I want
<Squirm> then I thought to hell with it
<Squirm> and spent more :/
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> so I'm getting myself a 120Gb SSD and 6Gb of RAM instead of 4
<Squirm> s/6Gb/8Gb
 * Squirm grumbles
<Squirm> it'll keep me happy for a while
<Kilos> that should make a big diffs then
<Squirm> for the first time
<Squirm> ever
<Squirm> I have a pretty good PC
<Kilos> haha like my i used old discard pcs till i bought this one
<Kilos> like me
<Squirm> I have 3 full 1Tb HDD's, with about 100Gb free in total. One of them is dying
<Squirm> I hoard movies/series
<Squirm> and can't afford another HDD
<Squirm> so I now have to get rid of 1Tb of... stuff
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> if you got uncapped put it in the clouds somewhere
<Squirm> we have a media NFS at work :P
<Kilos> NFS?
<Squirm> umm
<Squirm> NAS
<Kilos> lol NAS?
<Squirm> Network Attached Storage
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> thats lekker
<Squirm> it's a server, with 6Tb of space
<Squirm> well, more of a small box
<Squirm> and all it does is store data :P
<Squirm> well, media, for the staff
<Kilos> one day ill build myself a nice system and server
<Squirm> 68% Full at the moment
<Kilos> but you got space to plug in another drive havent you
<Kilos> on the nas that is
<Squirm> no, it has 4x2Tb drives. In Raid 5
<Kilos> ai!
<Squirm> which means you lose the space of 1 of the drives. but if one drive fails, you don't lose any data
<Kilos> raid is when the drives carry data so if one crashes the data isnt lost right?
<Kilos> lol myou too fast
<Squirm> it depends on the array
<Squirm> with raid 5, your server will carry on running, except it'll be very slow
<Kilos> ok
<Squirm> and we have hot-swappable drives. so if one dies, you just pull it out and plug a new one back in and it rebuilds itself
<Kilos> cool
<Squirm> one of our main server drives died the other day. We never had any down time, it was just painfully slow. took about 24 hours to rebuild the drive
<Kilos> networking is interesting
<Squirm> and that's not even a very large drive... I don't want to know what data centres go through
<Kilos> ask andrew
<Squirm> speaking of which. I have to go and connect up this point... I'll be back in a bit
<Kilos> ok
<Squirm> Symmetria: what's the rebuild time on a 4Tb+ drive
<Squirm> ?
<Spekko> Hey Kilos only see your message nauw O.o
<Spekko> Was quite busy at work
<Spekko> I'm the original one and only spekko
<Spekko> howcome?
<Kilos> that other guy there by wocky came on as you first then changed his nick
<Kilos> they said you left
<Spekko> I left the company wocky is working at
<Spekko> So I'm still that same Spekko
<Spekko> That company is shite... Never paying ovetime and expecting you to be at wotk 7:25am sharp, and if you leave at 4:30pm, they stare you down like you're not determined.
<Spekko> Don't know how wocky is dealing though, begging him on a daily basis to come to this new awesome company, but he won't have any of it :/
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> anyway spekko you are in trouble, you left and didnt tell me about it
<Kilos> naughty
<nuvolari> oh hi
 * Spekko begs for mercy
 * nuvolari is also left
<nuvolari> why we notty?
<Kilos> hy het geloop van een plek na n ander sonder om te laat weet nuvolari 
<Kilos> you are forgiven spekko, dont do it again
 * Spekko promises he wont.. presents  you with some Fanta Orange as gift
<Kilos> gracias
<nuvolari> hoe nou oom Kilos?
<nuvolari> oh
<nuvolari>  ah
<nuvolari> ok
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> dog left soos in lefty
<Kilos> ek moet julle in toom hou anders gaan die plek n wrak wees
<Spekko> rofl
<Kilos> roll up 11pm
 * Kilos needs to hunt for a rubber tree
<Kilos> already know where the lava tree is
<ThatGraemeGuy> rubber tree is at your house
<ThatGraemeGuy> bbl
<Kilos> go safe
<nuvolari> rubbatree. klink dodgy
<Kilos> rubberrrrrr
<Kilos> oi whats with the netsplits
<Kilos> we need someone to fix the za net
<Kilos> blame the fly, he was going to find who to rev to get things fixed
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> how's it that side?
<Kilos> you know what i should do when data strapped like this atm
<ThatGraemeGuy> buy more data? :)
<Kilos> i should hire you to play for me
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> you might as well use the money to buy data
<Kilos> sis was supposed to get yesterday but forgot sigh
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can't hire me for free :P
<Kilos> man i can pay you with gold
<Kilos> gold ingots
<Kilos> hopefully she goes to town again before monday
<Kilos> i really miss mining
<Kilos> so tell me what side of the house is the rubber tree
<ThatGraemeGuy> the outside
<ThatGraemeGuy> har har
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> superfly, hit him
<Kilos> did you look what i did inside ThatGraemeGuy ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> will go check now
<Kilos> shoulda done like you and just made a bigger place'
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can always do that later
<Kilos> i keep walking into the table even now though
<ThatGraemeGuy> with the wrench its easier, you can pick up your full chests
<Kilos> i still got to try that
<ThatGraemeGuy> i reinvented my existing house as a basement because i had dozens of chests i couldn't move without major effort
<Kilos> you just right click with wrench in place?
<Kilos> i made a wrench last night'
<Kilos> yay
<ThatGraemeGuy> shift right-click
<Kilos> \aha
<ThatGraemeGuy> right-clicking a chest just opens
<Kilos> ty for that
<Kilos> another question, 
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> i forgot
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> how do you wire a network? drag wires all over?
<Kilos> ha Gremble you went back to your nick again
<Kilos> was asleep today, i didnt even notice
<Gremble> I feel that change is not good for me.  It is better to stay a representative for the values that have been garnered over the years
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you starting to sound like a ballie
<Gremble> :P
<Kilos> question tumbleweed , has ibid stopped growing?
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> that didnt last long
<thebearnado> I don't like gremble_ so one is Gremble and the other thebearnado :P
<Kilos> values fell by the wayside
<Kilos> ah for disconnects
<thebearnado> Logged in on the same nick with 2 machines
<Kilos> make one grumble then they at least close
<superfly> Kilos: ping
<Kilos> superfly, pong
<nuvolari> hrr.
<nuvolari> any HR experts around?
<charl> nuvolari: human resources?
<nuvolari> charl: yeah
<charl> nope sorry
<charl> i'm off to bed
<charl> nn
<nuvolari> good night
<Kilos> ai! nuvolari jy moet gaan slaap man
<Kilos> Maaz, tell ThatGraemeGuy your server isnt letting anyone connect
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell ThatGraemeGuy on freenode
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-07-18
<Kilos> hi Squirm and others
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Squirm> morning
<charl> good morning Squirm, Kilos, mazal 
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi Spekko 
<Spekko> more Kilos
<Kilos> ek dink wocky is baie siek
<Kilos> of hulle het hom geblok op irc
<Spekko> Nee hy is baie sick.. maar ek doubt hulle het hom geblock op IRC
<Spekko> hy sal teen minste by die huis op kom
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Kilos> hy is nou lank siek
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<Spekko> hmm
<Spekko> me knows
<bduk1> More almal
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> ohi inetpro 
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<inetpro> eh Kilos
<Kilos> i think that server has crashed
<Kilos> hi Kerbero 
<Kilos> hi bde
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> bduk1, 
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<gremble> hey Kilos 
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy, around ?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> he always says lo when he gets here
<Kilos> wat het jy gebreek mazal ?
<mazal> Oom ek soek na 'n manier om dele van die map wat nie gebruik word nie te delete uit die database uit asof ek nog nooit daar explore het nie
<Kilos> sjoe ek dink hy het gese jy kannie 
<mazal> 'n ou het vir my 'n script gegee wat nie werk nie
<Kilos> ek het in mods gesien iets van edit map while live
<mazal> En die database oopmaak met 'n sqlite editor werk nie , daai data maak nie sin nie
<Kilos> o  dis daai lua taal
<Kilos> maar ek weet ThatGraemeGuy can die source code lees so wag maar vir hom
<Kilos> ek dink hulle server het gedooi
<Kilos> mazal, gaan in single player en tiek mods en sien wat het hulle daar vir map edit
<mazal> Nee dis nie die lua nie
<Kilos> ek sal hier ook kyk
<mazal> Dis die database self
<mazal> Vir nou sal ek maar net cheat om nuwe goed in te kry in die map in
<Kilos> een isworldEdit
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> een is WorldEdit
<mazal> Ai , the messcon stuff a lot of them don't show you the recipe in the crafter :(
<Kilos> it takes a while and quidance to sort out
<Kilos> i need help all the time
<Kilos> lemme find you the link ThatGraemeGuy always points me to
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> http://technic.kosyak.info/
<mazal> That's technic's stuff , not messecons stuff. I think messecons have their own site if I remember. Will go check there
<Kilos> somewhere i saw uypright yellow line things. i think that was mesecons
<Kilos> i cant go check, server not working
<mazal> Bye everyone
<mazal> Enjoy the weekend
<Kilos> this is bad inetpro , i cant shout for you to fix it
<ThatGraemeGuy> moo
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell ThatGraemeGuy your server isnt letting anyone connect" 15 hours, 50 minutes and 6 seconds ago
<ThatGraemeGuy> I see the server died sorry about that
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy its broken
 * Kilos cries
<ThatGraemeGuy>  looks like someone tried to do something weird with the waypoint feature
<ThatGraemeGuy> it's online again, relax!
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> we were all in my house
<Kilos> only 3 of us
<ThatGraemeGuy> I will implement a watchdog script that checks if it's running 
<ThatGraemeGuy> Was someone new playing? Saw an unfamiliar name
<Kilos> you okes are too clever
<Kilos> yip inetpro and his son were with me
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah
<Kilos> yaya it works
<Kilos> now i forgot what i was doing
<ThatGraemeGuy> looks like he tried to name a waypoint something weird and it segfaulted
<Kilos> who?
<ThatGraemeGuy> anyway, on mobile.... this is tedious ;-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> um
<Kilos> well done, ty
<ThatGraemeGuy> name started with D I think
<Kilos> ah the son
<ThatGraemeGuy>  k
<ThatGraemeGuy> I'll bbl
<Kilos> cool. go safe
<charl> wrote some insane bash just now
<charl> analyze apache httpd log file, giving an overview of which applications (first part of url) is most used per day by a variety of ip-addresses
<charl> bah 32 degrees now
<charl> i'm gonna die when i need to leave the office :(
<charl> tropical weather in NL
<nuvolari> it's done.
<nuvolari> it's hard
<nuvolari> it's really awful.
<Kilos> what?
<nuvolari> My resignation oom Kilos 
<Kilos> with who?
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> resignation not registeration
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> yeah
<nuvolari> quitting
<Kilos> well my lad, i hope everything goes very well for you in ct
<Kilos> but we are always here for you
<nuvolari> Thank you oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> I'll hopefully be able to spend my time where it matters more than only at work
<nuvolari> I have a future to think about
<nuvolari> and I'm really upset as to what it had come to
<Kilos> eish did you fight
<nuvolari> well, in terms of my fellow colleagues
<nuvolari> the ones that got retrenched and the ones staying behind
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> well if you get hungry down there im sure the fly will make you some pap
<nuvolari> heh, luckily I have some extended family and ex-colleagues down there
<Kilos> ya but they arent clever like the fly
<charl> i'm becoming very impressed with chromium / chrome
<charl> the html video support for one thing
<charl> because the html video support of firefox seems to suck
<charl> i can play youtube videos as 1080p under chromium, also vimeo, tweakers and others
<charl> although the tweakers videos seem somewhat broken but i suspect the problem lies on their side
<charl> oh nice, an anti-dropbox campaign now
<charl> about time
<nuvolari> charl: where do I sign the petition?
<charl> not that type of campaign, but: http://www.drop-dropbox.com/
<gremble> Why don't people like dropbox?
<charl> gremble: check out the above link
<charl> long story :PO
<charl> but it's called american politics
<charl> so: it's complicated and very dirty
<charl> ok i'm off have a good evening all
<Kilos> be good
<charl> ik ga deze absurde weer even moeten trotseren
<charl> :(
<charl> bbl
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz, tell ThatGraemeGuy look into a mod called advanced_market. then you can sell stuff to us that dunno how or what
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell ThatGraemeGuy on freenode
<smile> hi :)
<Kilos> hi smile 
<Kilos> hmm...
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell ThatGraemeGuy look into a mod called advanced_market. then you can sell stuff to us that dunno how or what" 3 hours, 35 minutes and 40 seconds ago
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> you wont believe it ive run out of coal lumps
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> can't find any mod called advanced_market
<ThatGraemeGuy> link?
<ThatGraemeGuy> what?
<ThatGraemeGuy> coal is everywhere :-o
<Kilos> lol ya
<Kilos> im mining now again
<Kilos> if you open in single player mode and then tick mods you see lots of mods
<Kilos> that market i saw there
<ThatGraemeGuy> you must've put it there, minetest doesn't come with any add-on mods
<Kilos> eish it has an online mods button
<Kilos> they are there
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> well when you're running it on a server from a command-line there's no button
<Kilos> takes a while to open though
<ThatGraemeGuy> and if i can't even find it via google it can't be very well suported
<Kilos> look on your pc single player then see if you can find it then sort the cli bit out
<Kilos> oh ok
<Kilos> would be lekker for you to put a market like that near here
<gremble> Can't you just put a chest there and have people chuck things in the chest?
<gremble> Sort of like geocache
<gremble> You take something out, you put something in
<Kilos> haha to get them to do it is the thing, or even to know what to ask for
<Kilos> this crafting tool makes me nuts
<Kilos> 5 different things to find and make to get what you actually want to work
<smile> good night, Kilos ! :)
<Kilos> night smile 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<smile> thanks :)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> good evening
<bushtech> evening
#ubuntu-za 2014-07-19
<Kilos> hi superfly and others
<Kilos> Maaz,  seen golynx
<Maaz> Kilos: golynx was last seen 18 days, 12 hours, 26 minutes and 28 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-06-30 12:11:20 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2014-06-30 12:58:05 PDT
<Kilos> maybe his lappy is totally crashed now
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: how can I copy another user's world map to my profile?
<Kilos> you ask graeme or superfly for theirs
<Kilos> they have them 
<inetpro> my son has awesome scenery on his profile
<Kilos> graeme used the flys to start his going with everything we had already built and we went on from there because the server is much faster
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> so I was just thinking as a proof of concept whether I could copy just his world map and add it on my side
<Kilos> yes you can 
<inetpro> but I want to keep my world as well
<Kilos> like maybe even a backup by him will do it
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> try a backup from him to you
<inetpro> I know I can simply copy and paste the .minetest folder but that would not do it for me
<inetpro> anyway, no trainsmash
<Kilos> where are you playing?
<Kilos> on a server or pc?
<inetpro> two laptops
<Kilos> then backup his minetest and run the backup to yours
<Kilos> then swear at me if it crashes
<Kilos> you both running the minetest thats in the repos inetpro , or the c55 version
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> c55 
<inetpro> uh backup, how?
<Kilos> ask graeme
<Kilos> his backsup regularly
<Kilos> just copy his .minetest and see of they merge lekker
<Kilos> oh  now you got me going
<Kilos> have you installed the server version onto lappy?
<Kilos> inetpro, ^^
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> minetest is mesmorizing you?
<Kilos> that looks wrong
<gremble> o/
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<gremble> What's up Kilos ?
<Kilos> just another day, nothing new happens here very often
<Kilos> and you?
<gremble> Nothing much. Thought we would be without electricity the entire day. Last night a substation or something exploded/went on holiday/had its cables stolen or something
<gremble> But I am glad that it is back up :P
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> yeah power outs suck
<Kilos> Maaz, tell ThatGraemeGuy found zinc and chromium in the deep
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell ThatGraemeGuy on freenode
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<Kilos> gto sharks
<Kilos> go as well
<Kilos> what a noisy bunch you all are
<charl> hey Kilos 
<charl> sorry for being silent
<charl> i am hot and just watching youtube videos right now
<Kilos> hi charl np
<charl> how are you doing
<charl> how's the winter going
<Kilos> still cold but surviving ty
<charl> :)
<charl> i am watching videos on this channel "get germanized" and am just amazed at how similar NL and DE are
<Kilos> ah
<charl> whow this stuff is fascinating
<charl> they are comparing DE and UK cultures now, i love learning about other cultures
<charl> i have a bit of a culture fetish i guess
<Kilos> lol
<charl> i went to the UK once and i couldn't understand some things
<charl> it all starts to make sense now
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> they cant understand each other
<charl> DE culture is a lot more like NL, it's like people all walking on the right side of the road here and people in UK just walk wherever they want
<charl> i was also "wtf"
<charl> and a whole bunch of other things, very different
<charl> also the whole healthcare system
<Kilos> the working class english are mostly slack lazy peeps
<charl> hi smile :)
<Kilos> hi smile 
<Kilos> live off the dole
<smile> hhi! :D
<Kilos> time to fill hot water bottle here. feet and knees freezing
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo peeps
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell ThatGraemeGuy found zinc and chromium in the deep" 4 hours, 33 minutes and 31 seconds ago
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: nice, how deep?
<ThatGraemeGuy> and how much deeper than you were when i added the mod
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you remember
<Kilos> i think if you widen search in mines youll find stuff
<Kilos> another -300
<Kilos> blocks must be big
<Kilos> im near -4500 now
<Kilos> so i think each block must cover a large area
<ThatGraemeGuy> a chunk is 16x16x16as far as i know
<ThatGraemeGuy> but i'm not clear on how many get generated at a time
<Kilos> do you know how much that is in depth
<ThatGraemeGuy> also you unfortunately won't find uranium, as that's only between -80 and -300
<Kilos> well no use for that yet
<ThatGraemeGuy> um, its 16 deep
<ThatGraemeGuy> 16 wide x long x deep
<Kilos> so little
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes, but maybe it generates a whole lot of them at a time, i'm not clear on that
<Kilos> does that 16 measure same as depth co-ords
<ThatGraemeGuy> 16 blocks, as far as i can tell
<Kilos> zinc was full up
<ThatGraemeGuy> but its all very vague
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah you'll get all the new things except uranium down at that depth
<Kilos> anyway now i think we will find as well in other mines if we mine far enough to a side or deeper
<ThatGraemeGuy> and if you aren't building a nuclear reactor then its not really a concern
<charl> smile: is it that hot in belgium too ?! i am dying here :D
<Kilos> i got lots of uranium there in your new mine i think
<charl> 34 degrees today
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: yes, but 5 lumps make 1 enriched uranium ingot, and 4 ingots make 1 rod of uranium fuel
<ThatGraemeGuy> so thats 20 lumps for just 1 rod of fuel
<ThatGraemeGuy> not really sure how long 1 rod lasts, but so far i've only managed to make 5
<smile> charl: around 30 degrees C ;)
<charl> smile: you watching tomorrowland?
<Kilos> whew
<charl> they have a live youtube stream going, i only watched a small part yesterday evening
<Kilos> i just took bart a wrench
<smile> charl: nope, I have a lot of e-mails I still need to read
<smile> :p
<charl> smile: i'm busy watching all these youtube videos about german culture vs the rest of the world right now
<charl> smile: many things i thought were typically dutch are apparently typically german too
<charl> smile: i don't know if i'm glad or actually disturbed by it :P
<smile> lol :p
<smile> byee :)
<paullus> I'm using ubuntu 12.04 and I recently got a copy of 14.04 on a Linux magazine DVD.  Is it possible to upgrade my current version, or is it better to wipe everything and just install 14.04?
<superfly> paullus: the update manager should upgrade straight to 14.04
<superfly> paullus: but that requires a few gigs of data and an internet connection
<superfly> paullus: you can't use the CDs to upgrade
<paullus> ok, cool thanks superfly   ;)
<magespawn> good evening 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi Kilos, up late tonight?
<Kilos> yeah wanna upgrade with night surfer
<Kilos> and playing minetest
<magespawn> looks like they have made a covert of you with that game
<Kilos> wow man you must see it now
<Kilos> too heavy for me to understand all of it but graeme is even mining with lazers already
<Kilos> got electricity too
<Kilos> taken me about 2 weeks to get a grinder to work
<Kilos> he has solar power and nuclear power working too
<Kilos> im like za i use coal fired generator
<magespawn> cool beans
<magespawn> i did not know that you could get that advanced
<Kilos> its really crazy magespawn you must come see sometime
<Kilos> try come when graeme is online, he shows things fast
<Kilos> i go crash now. sleep tight all
<magespawn> later all
#ubuntu-za 2014-07-20
<Symmetria> sup
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> them wrenches only work once sigh
<ThatGraemeGuy> huh?
<ThatGraemeGuy> you forgot to shift-right-click i assume
<ThatGraemeGuy> works multiple times, but does wear out eventually
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can pop it into one of my tool workshop boxes to have it restored to full health
<Kilos> nope , if i take a new one it works but also only oncee
<ThatGraemeGuy> weird
<ThatGraemeGuy> unless the behaviour changed recently
 * ThatGraemeGuy checks git logs
<Kilos> lol now i wanna build a tool workshop
<Kilos> and i sukkel everytime to find your place. keep ending by ama zing place
<Kilos> i dunno if thats yours or raouls
<ThatGraemeGuy> nope, nothing changed
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'll build a road for you quickly
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i eventually get there after many turns and ups and downs but always forget to mark something where i go wrong everytime
<Cantide> what game are you playing?
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Kilos> minetest
<Cantide> aha
<Cantide> i used to play that :p
<Cantide> been ages
<Kilos> not minecraft
<Kilos> similar they say
<Kilos> minetest be free
<Cantide> yup
<Cantide> it's exactly what i played about a year ago
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> very lekker
<Kilos> eats data though
<Cantide> :S
<Cantide> data; what's that?
<Cantide> :D
<Cantide> 10 Mbps uncapped for free = win :)
<Kilos> swine
<superfly> Morning everyone
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Cantide> evening~
<Kilos> it a big job to make a .tar into a .deb
<Kilos> theyve made a new network-manager 0.9.10.0 which is at last the cure to the prob thats plagued ubuntu since 12.04
<Kilos> its not serious as i have workarounds that do it
<Kilos> so can wait till ubuntu-dev peeps actually implement it
<charl> good afternoon all
<charl> hi superfly, Kilos, CanAFK 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<CanEat> hey charl, Kilos '-'/
<Kilos> again
<CanEat> :p
<CanEat> i'm eating udon and kimchi
<CanEat> Japanese and Korean in one meal lol
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<gremble> How are you doing today?
<Kilos> good ty and you
<Kilos> you peeps are all yaniefied with your hey
<gremble> yaniefied?
<gremble> I am doing well thank you
<Kilos> one used to say hey to someone if they were doing something wrong
<Kilos> yankiefied
<gremble> Haha
<gremble> I guess so
<Kilos> its from too much tv methinks
<CanEat> aint nobody got time for dat tv
<gremble> ^
<gremble> I haven't watched an American tv show in ages
<Kilos> haha
<gremble> Sometimes I watch a little Dr Who that I steal
<gremble> But that is about it :P
<Kilos> ages=?
<gremble> I dunno, more than a year I guess
<gremble> I get bored when I sit and stare at a little square box
<Kilos> i think hey as a greeting came from yankyland
<Kilos> haha you got short ages
<gremble> Well, in relative terms a year is longer if you take into account that my maximum time lived is only 23 of them :P
<gremble> Ok, perhaps not
<gremble> It is only like 4%
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> CanEat: long time no speak to, how's it going
<CanEat> it's going very  well indeed!
<charl> you still doing english lessons ?
<CanEat> yup
<CanEat> plus some other stuff on the side
<CanEat> to make me some moneys :p
<charl> very good ! got stuff sorted out with your relationship ?
<CanEat> erm
<CanEat> when did we last chat?
<CanEat> i think you're asking about my ex
<charl> ah :(
<charl> sorry to hear
<CanEat> had a new gf for about 1 month now
<CanEat> going strong
<charl> cool ! :)
<CanEat> '-';;;
<charl> yeah sometimes it's good to just move forward
<CanEat> yup
<CanEat> how have you been?
<charl> i've been great ! just super hot at the moment
<charl> lemme check the temperature... one sec
<charl> 30 right now but yesterday afternoon it went up to 34
<charl> how's the weather over there right now
<CanEat> 31 C here
<charl> ah :(
<charl> and humid too i suppose
<CanEat> oh, dropped to 28 now... but it's 20:18
<CanEat> yeah
<charl> bah
<CanEat> humidity is the problem
<charl> same here
<CanEat> not bad in my room - aircon <3
<charl> things seemed to have "cooled down" with north korea though at the moment
<charl> right now everyone is talking about the ukraine, especially after the plane crash
<charl> and america is doing their best to add fuel to the fire
<CanEat> yeah
<CanEat> NK is  just like a petulant child - you never need to pay attention even when they're noisy
<charl> many people are saying this is the start of world war 3
<charl> yeah i think the same of NK, i never saw them as any real threat
<CanEat> they can't afford a war nor win one
<CanEat> all bark and no bite
<CanEat> the Russia / US thing is worrying
<charl> kim jong un is just like a naughty child that needs a good spanking
<CanEat> they're using other countries as proxies for war
<CanEat> yip :p
<charl> yup'
<CanEat> i feel safe here
<charl> destabilise the whole east european region first and let it spiral out
<charl> maybe i move to the east if things get too crazy over here :)
<CanEat> heh
<CanEat> Seoul is within range of the North
<charl> i don't intend to get caught up in the middle of a pissing contest between the US and russia
<CanEat> so if things do go down, Seoul would get shelled completely before the North is stopped
<CanEat> yeah
<CanEat> where are you now?
<charl> bah :(
<charl> NL
<CanEat> yeah...
<CanEat> but NL is not involved
<CanEat> right?
<charl> after this whole plane crash... we kind-of are...
<CanEat> oh :/
<charl> but i mean europe is too small to even think in individual country terms
<CanEat> oh yeah... mostly NL citizens :(
<CanEat> yeah
<charl> well the plane was on its way from schiphol
<charl> there is no immediate danger of war breaking out but like i said, it's destabilising and it's simply warmongering by US/russia
<CanEat> ,_,
<charl> if this spirals out of control the whole of europe could get involved eventually
<charl> it will still take a couple of years but i see where this (could) go
<CanEat> is Russia strong?
<charl> i thought not actually, but it's a HUGE country
<CanEat> the US is spreading itself thin
<CanEat> yeah
<CanEat> like China
<charl> and i mean, for such a poor country, the russians are rather smart people
<CanEat> they're a paper tiger though
<charl> UK/US media is very quick to blame russia for this plane being shot down
<charl> but in the meantime russian media is saying that the us is planning to strike against both russia and china in the next two years
<charl> serious BS and warmongering
<CanEat> gah
<CanEat> yeah, why all the mud flinging
<CanEat> no need for war, really
<charl> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvKucpTckjA
<Kilos> war generates economies
<charl> i dunno what the US is doing, maybe they are trying to revive their rapidly dying economy
<CanEat> yeah
<CanEat> but really... if people weren't so materialistic we would have no need
 * CanEat travels back to the middle ages
<charl> precisely
<CanEat> self-sufficiency is the answer
<CanEat> don't be a part of the system
<CanEat> governments wouldn't like that though
<charl> nope not at al
<charl> *all
<charl> ok i'm off
<charl> ttyl all
<CanEat> okay~~
<CanEat> see ya!
<charl> :)
<charl> k back
<charl> did a whole lot of washing now
<charl> CanEat: you still there ?
<Kilos> lol must be getting kinda uncomfortable by now with all this eating
<charl> yup
<Cantide> oh yeah :)
<Cantide> i am alive
<Cantide> getting ready to sleep
<Cantide> 23:18 here
<Cantide> and i get up at 05:30 every day
<Kilos> sleep tight lad
<Symmetria> looks like rain coming here
<charl> nn Cantide :)
<Cantide> '-'/
<Cantide> gn
<Kilos> hi Symmetria are you going to do the deb-delta server as well?
<Kilos> thats for data capped peeps
<Kilos> upgrades will be much smaller and faster
<Kilos> iirc you save like 80% of the downloading
<Symmetria> I might try see what I can do, though honestly, caps should disappear :P
<Symmetria> thats such a south african problem :)
<charl> in belgium they also have that but it's usually around 300GB or something which for most people is sufficient
<charl> but belgium for west european norms is a very poor country
<charl> practically no well developed economy has that
<Kilos> not just caps Symmetria but data strapped peeps as well. like all 3g peeps
<charl> in belgium they say it's simply lack of competition, i assume in za it's similar
<Kilos> charl, my kde 14.04 took 500m two weeks ago and 80m again last nibht
<Kilos> night
<Kilos> and 111m on this 64bit unity last night 
<Kilos> not wise to run 64 and 32bit pcs
<charl> i also run updates regularly but i don't even care, i probably download 10+GB every day in any case
<Kilos> sjoe
<charl> i use a lot of iptv etc
<Kilos> iptv?
<charl> internet protocol television
<charl> i don't even have a regular television
<Kilos> haha so you will be saying hey soon too
<charl> in australia they also (used to) have very terrible internet
<charl> i don't know if that's still the case
<charl> all monopolised by telstra etc
<Kilos> they are getting better. also putting fibre all over
<charl> ah very good
<charl> still no fibre in my town i'm very bitter about that :(
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> even in small towns in the region with a couple of hundred people living there they have ftth
<charl> just not in the centre of a city where i live :(
<Kilos> ai!
<charl> in germany they did it themselves, a community project to give fibre to people
<charl> they live in a remote farm town with kilometres between each household
<charl> didn't make any commercial sense so they decided to do it themselves
<Kilos> very progressive peeps the germans
<charl> cost 1000 euro per person to join up but then you automatically get ownership in the company
<Kilos> cool
<charl> 90% of the town already is fibre enabled now :D
<charl> that's the way the internet was meant to be
<charl> definitely not controlled by large companies but controlled by the people and owned as a public service
<charl> i see internet in the same way i see healthcare, electricity, water, sanitation etc
<charl> i see it as a basic public service which everyone should have access to
<charl> these cable monopolies like what we have in NL too need to die
<charl> i pay like 54 euro per month for this shitty 90mbps connection :(
<charl> i would much rather invest in a community project to get good fibre rolled out
<Kilos> haha come here for a while then youll be happy with that
<charl> yeah i know za is terrible on that front :(
<charl> i still have some family living there :(
<Symmetria> heh I average 150 gigs a day
<charl> ah :) clouds just came over and it's starting to cool down already
<charl> i think it will rain soon... so nice relief after this heat
<Kilos> enjoy it
<Symmetria> heh raining here
<bushtech> Symmetria: Where are you located
<Kilos> he is in kenya bushtech 
<bushtech> Thanks
<gremble> o/
<Kilos> wb gremble 
<Kilos> bushtech, he used to do the network stuff for our varsities now he is between za and kenya
<Kilos> now seems like they got better internet than we do
<Kilos> your voda connection seems to be better
<bushtech> I'm not so sure of that one
<Kilos> well you arent yoyoing so much
<Kilos> so looks better from here
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> bushtech I can assure you
<Symmetria> Kenya has better internet connectivity than ZA
<Symmetria> no question about it, no debate
<Symmetria> fiber penetration is better
<Symmetria> speeds are higher
<Symmetria> latencies are lower
<Symmetria> prices are cheaper
<Symmetria> (a LOT cheaper)
<bushtech> every time some govt yobbo spouts about SA being the leader in Africa I hose myself
<Symmetria> heh in Kenya you can get 40mbit uncapped, unshaped, all inclusive for 700 bux a month, you can have 20meg uncapped unshaped with 130 tv channels thrown into the mix for 1100 bux a month
<Symmetria> and you can get that installed within 2 days of ordering
<bushtech> took me 7 months to get an adsl line in Jhb
<bushtech> I rest my case
<Symmetria> heh I have dual gigabit fibers into my house
<Symmetria> and about to upgrade them to dual 10gig fibers
<Symmetria> http://valhalla.clue.be/~vort/equipment.jpg
<Symmetria> heh not sure if that will appear upside down or not, some people say it does, but it doesnt in my chrome browser on my mac :P
<Symmetria> heh but that is outside :)
<bushtech> you planning a dos attack on America?
<Symmetria> lol thats why I say when I leech 100 - 150 gigs a day of crap, it doesnt really affect bandwidth 
<Symmetria> omg my cat farted
 * Symmetria dies
<bushtech> spare a thought for folks with 10gb cap a month
<Symmetria> lol I just leeched 212 gigs while watching a double tv episode
<bushtech> give the cat to the neighbours you dont like
<Symmetria>   1,092,121,208 100%   56.03MB/s    0:00:18 (xfr#530799, to-chk=268777/1718696)                                                                                                                 
<Symmetria> heh thats me downloading right now 
<charl> bushtech: when i was in kenya for last time (nairobi 2011) the internet there was already much better than in za
<charl> but it was on wananchi and the latency was sky-high
<charl> it's because they were routing everything through india
<charl> from what i hear now it's improved a lot
<charl> back then you could already get uncapped 3g from whatever the company was called
<charl> and it was rather affordable too
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> now i got lotsa coal, barts visiting
<ThatGraemeGuy> you must make a pair of chests with teleporter tubes
<ThatGraemeGuy> and some other thing i cant recall now
<Kilos> you said teleporting was for the priviledged few only
<Kilos> i have some of those tubes somewhere
<ThatGraemeGuy> nee man
<Kilos> i got solar going
<ThatGraemeGuy> the /teleport command is limited
<ThatGraemeGuy> teleporter tubes are part of the pipeworks mod
<Kilos> limited to what?
<ThatGraemeGuy> limited to people with the teleport privilege
<Kilos> those coal lv things waste coal. burn even if not working
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://vanessae.github.io/pipeworks/ <-- you need teleporter tubes and a mese injector
<ThatGraemeGuy> you would have a chest in the deep, a mese injector next to it, and a teleport tube next to that
<ThatGraemeGuy> then in your house you have a teleport tube attached to a chest
<Kilos> that sounds good
<ThatGraemeGuy> set both teleport tubes to the same channel
<Kilos> im still trying to make that toolbox thing
<Kilos> oh i saw it asked once what channel and i didnt have an idea
<ThatGraemeGuy> then you punch (left-click) the mese injector in the deep and it will pull 1 stack of inventory items from the chest and teleport it to your chest in your home
<ThatGraemeGuy> its just a number, so make them both 12 or whatever
<Kilos> that really sounds good because its a long trip even with e going
<Kilos> 4.5k down and i dont know how far cross country
<Kilos> oh ThatGraemeGuy i hit a luck
<Kilos> you missed something
<ThatGraemeGuy> orly?
<Kilos> whats orly?
<Kilos> remeber the hight of the solar panels
<Kilos> thats the hight if my first glass layer of roof
<Kilos> height
<superfly> ohi
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<ThatGraemeGuy> happy birthday superfly
<ThatGraemeGuy> night night all
<Kilos> oh my fly, may each year just be better and better
<Kilos> night ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> how old now superfly ??
<superfly> thanks ThatGraemeGuy, Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: old enough
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> well may you at least double it
<Kilos> night peeps. sleep tight and warm
#ubuntu-za 2015-07-13
<Kilos> morning all
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<mazal> Mornings
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Gaanit oom
<Kilos> goed dankie en self
<mazal> Ok dankie , raasie baie nie
<pieter2627> morning all
<Kilos> morning pieter2627 
<mazal> Morning pieter2627
 * mazal hears a pin drop
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Twas the day before Tuesday , not a creature was stirring
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<Kilos> hi georgelappies rusbus 
<georgelappies> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi kerbero 
<kerbero> Hi oom Kilos
<Kilos> here you are/were in belgium
<Kilos> hear
<kerbero> Yes i was last week
<kerbero> I guess smile told you
<Kilos> see  i got eyes everywhere
<Kilos> yeahhehe
<kerbero> Went to visit him one aternoon
<Kilos> any luck with a varsity?
<kerbero> still looking around
<kerbero> there are possibilities, but nothing concrete yet
<Kilos> good luck man
<Kilos> w000t debs is on my telegram
<kerbero> Thanks
<TinuvaMac> heh mybroadband.co.za is offline for a change
<ThatGraemeGuy> refresh, should work
<TinuvaMac> ah looks better
<TinuvaMac> for some funny reason africainx would route it via london
<TinuvaMac> but its fine now
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
 * mazal eyes the cookies
<mazal> maaz what's for lunch
<Maaz> mazal: How about some soup?
<mazal> uhm.......nooooooooooo
 * Kilos sees danfowler gave up lurking here
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> did i say hi captine today?
<Kilos> hows little fella
<Squirm> Hello
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> Home time :)
<georgelappies> hi kilos
<georgelappies> hi all
<Kilos> hi georgelappies 
<Kilos> been very quiet here today
<rusbus> o/
<Kilos> o/
<rusbus> Kilos soonish I might go back to a 'regular' desk type job
<rusbus> then we can kakpraat moar
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> captine  you here
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<Tonberry> hi
<mazal> Mirrag
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> oh hi oom Kilos
<inetpro> and hi everyone else
 * Kilos tired
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi peeps
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> my htpc is starting to enter middle age :-/
<ThatGraemeGuy> just starting to see things with fancy new codec that it cannot cope with :'(
<Kilos> happens to everything sooner or later
<ThatGraemeGuy> before long it'll be the new normal and i'll have to get something new
<mazal> The drawback of technology
<ThatGraemeGuy> got a new series that uses H.265
<ThatGraemeGuy> i can only decode H.264 in hardware, and it has an atom cpu that just can't keep up for software decoding
<Kilos> ai!
<superfly> hi ThatGraemeGuy, Kilos, inetpro
<Kilos> ohi superfly hows things there?
<mazal> hi superfly 
<superfly> moeg
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> +1
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo fly
<Kilos> i need someone to help me work on a project
<Kilos> revenge on pro project
<mazal> huh
<Kilos> i have to make him pay for the suffering he has caused me
<mazal> Night everyone , sleep well , God bless
<Kilos> night mazal 
<Kilos> ty you too
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> hmm... didnt even get a reaction from him
<Kilos> shame peeps be poegaai
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> night all
<melodie> night superfly 
#ubuntu-za 2015-07-14
<mazal> Mornings
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Kilos> oh and everyone else of course
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<ThatGraemeGuy> and morning  inetpro
<ThatGraemeGuy> :D
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac 
<TinuvaMac> morning Kilos
<Kilos> makasa moya
<mazal> Hi
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<mazal> How's everyone doing ?
<Kilos> cold
<Kilos> stupid wind coming from the snow
<mazal> Oi
<mazal> Who ordered snow again
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> fat peeps and penguins
<mazal> Been so busy here I hardly get time to peek in
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> One of those weeks that only have mondays
<mazal> Good thing I like blue :P
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Mind you , I wonder what those bulls of mine will do in currycup this year
<Kilos> sigh
<mazal> En nou oom ?
<Kilos> krag het sommer verdwyn
<mazal> no comment
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> family channel
 * mazal wants to go home now , the day is too long
<mazal> l8tr all , I go bother someone
<Kilos> inetpro  officially 4 to go now
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<Kilos> hi Guest81055 welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hi georgelappies 
<georgelappies> hi Kilos how are you
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> yes im always here
<Kilos> except when i am away
<Kilos> hehe
<georgelappies> lol :D
<georgelappies> I am good thanks
<Kilos> then normally loadshedding
<Kilos> and this avy a veldt fire
<gremble> Good evening
<captine> kilos, cool to see that African Team wiki page
<Kilos> well we into 3 hours load shedding now
<Kilos> Guest81055  hello
<superfly> hi Kilos. still no lights?
<Kilos> Guest93422  hi
<Kilos> power back now here superfly evening to you
<Kilos> we went off at 6pm
<superfly> ah
<Kilos> then pc battle to boot
<superfly> we were supposed to be off from 5-6, but Cape Town had spare capacity.
<Kilos> wow you lucky
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> en jan_ 
<jan_> Hi Kilos hoesit?
<Kilos> lewendig dankie en daar
<Langjan> Goed dankie, hoe delete ek die jan gedeelte? 
<Kilos> wens net winter wil verby gaan maar volgende week lyk erger
<Langjan> By ons lekker warm
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> Hoop dit hou
<Kilos> is jy net hier van een pc?
<Langjan> Ja, ek dink ek moet die jan_ uitvee maar wete nie hoe nie?
<Kilos> of hexchat twee keer oop gemaak
<Langjan> Dis beter
<Kilos> wat was dit?
<Langjan> Just came to say hello
<Kilos> hello oom
<Langjan> Het die jan_gedeelte net toegemaak
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Hello seuntjie
<Langjan> Hoe gaan dit met jou Ubuntu webwerf?
<Kilos> dit werk en trek mense in, zim het vandag aangesluit
<Kilos> net 4 afrika lande oor om te kry
<Langjan> Mooi, hoop die oom Robbie ook nie! 
<Kilos> dan het ons die hele kontinent
<Langjan> Wow, fantasties. Wel gedaan.
<Kilos> net ubuntu mense
<Kilos> o n n paar wat arch gebruik
<Langjan> Wat is arch?
<Kilos> arch linux
<Kilos> vir serious geeks
<Kilos> als werk nie sommer nie
<Langjan> Is 'n geek 'n gecko met twee bene? 
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Waar kom die term geek vandaan?
<Kilos> nee man dis mense wat nie dink soos gewone mense nie
<Kilos> hulle dink in kode
<Langjan> O, soos gays?
<Kilos> dis naby aan nerd
<Kilos> nee man sies
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> hulle dink in sudo taal
<Kilos> nie drag + drop soos ons nie
<Langjan> dis die ouens wat die muise gebruik nie
<Kilos> ja juis hulle
<Langjan> nou verstaan ek, nie muise nie, geckos
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> Nouja ek het genoeg van jou kosbare tyd gemors
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> lekker om jou te sien
<Langjan> Jy moet lekker slaap of werk, wat jy ookal kies
<Langjan> Dankie, jy ook 
<Langjan> Groete aan al die ander geckos...skuus, geeks
<Kilos> pas jou op
<Kilos> sien jou weer
<Langjan> dankie boet jy ook, mooi loop en maak jou Maven profiel mooi
<Kilos> dankie vir die kuier
<Langjan> My plesier
<Kilos> ek te dom man
<Kilos> sal weer kyk daarna
<Langjan> Die Here het nie dom mense gemaak nie
<Kilos> net die sonder verstand
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<Langjan> Ook nie, slaap lekker en mooi loop Kilos 
<Kilos> dankie jy ook
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz  seen inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 13 hours, 33 minutes and 18 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-07-13 23:19:37 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2015-07-02 07:29:57 PDT
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> sigh stupid is as stupid does
<Kilos> turned off wrong circuit breaker so instead of geysers pc died
<Kilos> ami turning geysers on 3 hours before bath time and then off till tomorrow saves about 20% in electric bill
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-07-15
<mazal> Mornings
<Kilos> hi alphad MaNI Squirm theblazehen and others
<MaNI> morning
<Kilos> hi Tonberry Cryterion 
<Kilos> oh my pro is gone
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<nuvolari> o/ mornings :D
<nuvolari> oh hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> hoe gaan dit met oom?
<nuvolari> oh hi MaNI 
<nuvolari> and mazal 
<Kilos> hi nuvolari goed dankie en daar?
<Kilos> Maaz  tell inetpro you missing man
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell inetpro on freenode
<Kilos> can anyone see when the pro parted?
<Kilos> i was offline so dont see it
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  do you see it on your scrollback please
<Kilos> im helping him via telegram
<Trixar_za> Oh hai ThatGraemeGuy, Kilos and nuvolari
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Also MaNI and mazal who also said good morning :P
<Kilos> oh my i didnt see mazal 
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac 
<ThatGraemeGuy> my bouncer doesn't replay joins/parts
<Kilos> oh my ty ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> or rather I've not configured it to
<Kilos> nuvolari  ping
<Kilos> yeah it becomes a nuisance but he needs the info 
<Kilos> irc logs dont show joinparts either
<ThatGraemeGuy> maaz: seen inetpro
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: inetpro was last seen 1 day, 40 minutes and 11 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-07-13 23:19:37 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-07-14 19:40:14 PDT
<ThatGraemeGuy> no scrollback required
<Kilos> that shows his last time he said something only
<Kilos> he was online yesterday
<ThatGraemeGuy> "and has been offline on freenode since 2015-07-14 19:40:14 PDT"
<Kilos> ah cool
<Kilos> ty
<ThatGraemeGuy> and why oh why does Maaz use PDT timezone?!
<ThatGraemeGuy> grrrrr
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i dont even know what that is
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah what a joke indeed
<ThatGraemeGuy> and every time we suggest replacing it it's "nooooo there will be a shiny new bot any day now"
<ThatGraemeGuy> except nobody has put a second's effort in
<Kilos> and has been offline on freenode since 2015-07-15 02:40:35 UTC
<ThatGraemeGuy> this is ubuntu-ZA
<ThatGraemeGuy> in ZA we use UTC+2
<Kilos> thats from qa on ##kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> no reason for maaz to use anything else
<Trixar_za> :|
<ThatGraemeGuy> </rant>
<Trixar_za> I have the wierdest urge to use Japanese
<Trixar_za> I may be watching too much Anime
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ill get the pro to make her use utc+2 when he gets some time
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah yeah
<Kilos> they have a line down or something
<ThatGraemeGuy> this isn't the first time i've heard this and it won't be the last
<Kilos> but utc is easier to figure for me anyway
<ThatGraemeGuy> eish
<Kilos> QA  hi
<QA> hi there
<ThatGraemeGuy> how can that possibly be easier to figure than just using UCT+2, which is what 99% of us use all day every day
<Kilos> well we havent bothered to sort her yet
<Kilos> and with utc its easy to add 2
<Kilos> QA  seen inetpro
<QA> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 7 days, 9 hours, 27 minutes and 17 seconds ago in #ubuntu-africa on freenode [2015-07-07 21:40:41 UTC], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-07-15 02:40:35 UTC
<Kilos> he is so busy , when i ask him to sort her timezone ill get an ai!
<ThatGraemeGuy> its easier to not have to add or subtract anything
<Kilos> i totally agree
<ThatGraemeGuy> it pisses me off no end when people aren't willing to give up being the custodian of something, yet are constantly too busy to maintain it
<ThatGraemeGuy> wtf is the point
<Kilos> i have admin on QA but dont know how to set the timezone thing
 * mazal peaks
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Hallo everyone I haven't greeted yet
<Kilos> sies man
<mazal> sies why ?
<Kilos> jy los ons in die donker
<Kilos> skaam jou
<mazal> huh
<mazal> I'm not following
<Kilos> mazal afk is nearly same as mazal offline
<mazal> Not really
<mazal> mazal afk = working
<mazal> mazal offline = playing
<Kilos> i try greet online not away peeps so i dont ping them if they busy
<Trixar_za> If that playing involves porn, then it's probably better than he left us in the dark
<mazal> I don't do porn , so nope
<Kilos> lol\
<mazal> But oom I still don't know why I got a sies ? What  did wrong ?
<Kilos> haha sorry man
<Kilos> i said sies because ytou didnt greet me first thing
<mazal> I can't help it oom sleep so late :P
<mazal> When I said morning nobody was here lol
<Kilos> you are forgiven
 * mazal needs to find about 120gig data somewhere
<mazal> Why is top-ups sooooooooo expensive
<mazal> I don't get that
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> I want an ISP that offers top-ups at the same price per gig as your monthly bundle cost per gig
<mazal> Kilos: yeah , I need to do a ton of downloads , but is a once-off thing so no use upgrading my monthly package
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> It's what happens when you sit without power for a whole day and think out stuff
<mazal> cos of boredom
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> It's always great ideas but ends up costing lots of money or data every time lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: vox fat pipe 100GB R164
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy: That's the one of last week yes ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes valid til end of the month
<mazal> Really wish there was better once-off options in these specific cases
 * ThatGraemeGuy mumbles something about the wonders of uncapped
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Ag nee , you barely reach 50gig then you get throttled so bad you can't even use email
<ThatGraemeGuy> riiiight
<mazal> Is what happened to me
<mazal> Got lik 7k download on a 4mb line. Rediculous
 * ThatGraemeGuy steps away
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> not going through this loooong conversation again
<mazal> Just pointing out the facts of what happened. Maybe my ISP just bad , but that's what happened
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes, you pointed out those same facts last time, and everyone here told you that yes, the isp choice was bad, and etc. etc. etc.
<ThatGraemeGuy> like i said, not getting into that loooong conversation again
<ThatGraemeGuy> i routinely use 200-300GB without breaking a sweat
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> wooot pro returned
<inetpro> good mornings
<Maaz> inetpro: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell inetpro you missing man" 50 minutes and 10 seconds ago
<inetpro> hehe... he missed me? :-)
 * inetpro just had to kickstart the interwebs into gear
<mazal> morning inetpro
<Kilos> hi inetpro wb
<inetpro> Kilos: last night I just gave up connecting when we had loadshedding after a long day at work
<Kilos> we had 3 hours no power
<Kilos> and when you have time we need to make the bots use utc+2 please
<mazal> Oi I need a document management system
<mazal> Oom Kilos have you figured one out yet ?
<Kilos> a document manager?
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> mazal  what you wanna do?
<mazal> Kilos:  a " Help me remember in which folder I put which document " system :P
<Kilos> lolol
<mazal> morning magespawn
<Kilos> no i forget too
<Kilos> thats why i let my browser open to over 20 pages daily
<mazal> I lost one of barry's files
<mazal> and can't find the thing
<Kilos> use the search
<mazal> uhm.......can't remember the filename
<mazal> And also can't remember if it's on mail , pc or server lol
<mazal> It's defnitely on one of those systems , that I know lol
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> whats this thing http://tellico-project.org/
<Kilos> you should save all barry stuff in a barry folder
<mazal> We have a bunch of work folders and in there a bunch of sub folders
<mazal> We try and name the folders according to relevance , but there is also some that could be in 3 different subjects
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> For example , this is a user's application for memory sticks. So did I file under finance , assets , user applications, or region info
<mazal> Cos all of those is relevant for this doc :P
<Kilos> should be user apps
<mazal> but user apps should only be user id applications
<Kilos> when things are relevant in many places save them to all those places
<ThatGraemeGuy> you say "I'm I.T. staff, not this silly admin nonsense"
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy: I really suck at admin
<ThatGraemeGuy> me too which is why I do none
<ThatGraemeGuy> there are people that are paid to do admin well, I'm not one of them 
<mazal> Kilos: I actually started to do that , if something is relevant to more than one thing I save it in all of those. BUT then comes the problem when it gets updated. Then the " Now which one did I update problem again "
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy: We asked for an admin clerk , as usual the response was no
<mazal> Our poor files is a mess
<ThatGraemeGuy> who is it you work for?
<mazal> nuff said right there
<mazal> om Kilos , you should see when it happens when me and barry goes " Maar ek het jou gese jy moet onthou waar ek dit bere , jy moet help onthou "
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> correctional services
<mazal> then the inevitable " Nee jy het my niks gese nie , ek kan dit nie onthou nie " lol
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Two ou toppies trying to remember stuff , get's very funny
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Don't tell him I said that :P
<mazal> And the less you remember the more docs and manuals you make for yourself and so the cycle get's worse
<Kilos> i battle with only my stuff, dunno how you guys do so much
<mazal> But the digital stuff is ok , eventually we find it. You should check when I try and find something I wrote in last year's diary lol
<magespawn> mazal: you still write things?
<Kilos> hi ronaldm 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<mazal> magespawn: Defnitely , I have a diary at work and at home I have notepads for stuff to remember
<magespawn> i almost always lose the notes, can remember that i wrote something somewhere
<magespawn> brb
<magespawn> back
<ronaldm> Kilos: thanks for the warm welcome
<Kilos> we are happy when new people join us ronaldm 
<ronaldm> Kilos: I am based in Harare, saw your email on the LoCo mailing list
<Kilos> if you need some help just state what you need help with
<Kilos> aha ok then you can join #ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> thats the channel for all of africa
<mazal> Welcome ronaldm
<ronaldm> mazal: thanks
<mazal> heh , heard another myth now
<mazal> magespawn: I keep mine in one place only , then it can't get lost :)
<mazal> Always lying next to my pc
<Kilos> haha i saved school books full of notes, and that is even harder to find
<magespawn> mazal i need to get into this idea of having one office, at the moment i tend to carry everything with me
<magespawn> bbl got to go again
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> need clever peeps ideas
<Kilos> if a tower is upgraded to lte will ones normal modem also be faster even though it cant do the lte bit
<Kilos> surely the whole signal or bandwidth will be better wont it
<Kilos> so everything connected to it will be faster
<ThatGraemeGuy> no idea
<ThatGraemeGuy> not sure if there are and GSM/LTE techs around here that would know
<Kilos> well i hope so because ive just asked them to upgrade this tower
<Kilos> and will get all neighbours to do likewise
<mazal> Good q Kilos , would be interesting to know
<Kilos> logically i think everything connected to it should be faster, cells, tablets pcs etc
<mazal> Usually it's never that simple. There is always a BUT
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> I don't think that would be the case at all
<ThatGraemeGuy> if your device can speak HSDPA it will still speak HSDPA
<mazal> I think only LTE enabled devices will benefit
<mazal> The rest not
<Kilos> oh yes ThatGraemeGuy i agree but
<Kilos> lets figure
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you have a WiFi 802.11n device, there is no speed benefit for a device that only speaks 802.11g
<ThatGraemeGuy> similar situation
<Kilos> to upgrade to lte they must surely increase bandwidth right?
<mazal> I agree with Graeme
<ThatGraemeGuy> backhaul yes
<ThatGraemeGuy> but that isn't really relevant to your device
<Kilos> so then , we are having slow speeds now because they say because of all the extra users
<mazal> It's like if I plug my 100mb network card into a 1Gig lan , it's still only gonna work at 100mb
<ThatGraemeGuy> it depends on whether the congestion is on the GSM side or backhaul
<Kilos> my device is capable of 20mb/s but i get 2 mb/s
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't believe that backhaul would be congested
<ThatGraemeGuy> the wireless likely is
<Kilos> at times then others over 7mb/s
<Kilos> so thats because of too many peeps i think
<Kilos> so if bandwidth is increased it should be able to do better
<ThatGraemeGuy> your whole argument is based on them adding more backhaul
<Kilos> i dunno what backhaul is
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's fat fibre pipes, i don't believe that would be the issue
<ThatGraemeGuy> backhaul is the fat fibre connection that connects base station comms kit to their backbone
<Kilos> oh ty
<ThatGraemeGuy> i think more likely the wireless side is congested
<Kilos> well i hope upgrading helps
<ThatGraemeGuy> and like everything, no provider is ever going to say you will get the speed your device supports, they will all say "up to" 20Mbps or whatever
<ThatGraemeGuy> there just isn't any way to guarantee speed, ESPECIALLY with wireless
<MaNI> 99% of the time it will be the 'last mile' i.e. the wireless side
<Kilos> ya but they must fix my side
<ThatGraemeGuy> they will advertise the speed the technology is capable of, but there's no way you will see that full speed constantly
<Kilos> the pro gets up to 22mb/s and im stuck down at 2mb/s at times
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can't compare like that
<Kilos> im happy when i get 7 meg
<Kilos> ya but he feeds off a lte tower and me not
<ThatGraemeGuy> and upgrading a tower costs a ton of money, they aren't just going to do that without all sorts of investigation and financial reports
<Kilos> oh well all i can do is ask for upgrade
<Kilos> and hope
<Kilos> its very lekker to open a web page and not have to wait
<ThatGraemeGuy> that has less to do with bandwith and more to do with latency
<ThatGraemeGuy> I only have 2M and pages load quickly for me
<ThatGraemeGuy> adsl has much lower latency
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you have 20M of  peak bandwith but bad latency, web pages will still suck
<Kilos> ai!
 * mazal hears the word latency and screams
<mazal> Killer for us online gamers that
<mazal> Good old ping rate
<MaNI> a bit of both depending on the web pages
<MaNI> turning on ad block is a big help :)
<Kilos> lol i have that
<Kilos> hate adds
<ThatGraemeGuy> ugh
<mazal> Shees we are standing still today
<mazal> Our work network I mean
<MaNI> but yeah latency is a killer if its a badly written web page, with lots of back and forth, like 100s of little css files or whatever
<ThatGraemeGuy> trying to get some windows-only piece of crap software working on a vm
<ThatGraemeGuy> how do people still use this crap?
<mazal> What app ?
<Kilos> with difficulty
<ThatGraemeGuy> leapfrog connect
<mazal> Don't know it sorry , can't be of help
<ThatGraemeGuy> nobody can :)
<MaNI> I lost most of my sleep on monday to get a product to still work on XP :/
<mazal> XP!!! Wow ok
<MaNI> product about to ship, client decides at last minute that it must still support XP, meh
<Kilos> ouch
<mazal> I almost said something now
<mazal> But can't judge that badly :P
<MaNI> It sounds ridiculous but when you look at some of the numbers out their some of them claim more people still use XP than OSX - and nobody acts shocked when people want OSX support :(
<mazal> All things bad about Win aside, using an OS that has no security support anymore is just.........
<MaNI> not condoning it
<MaNI> but its still ~250 million potential customers that otherwise can't use your software :p
<MaNI> I'd love to take a stick and beat them all into using another OS of course
<mazal> That gives me an idea
<MaNI> ergh 4-6 weeks lead time on the circuit breakers I want, terrible, I can probably import faster than that :(
<mazal> maaz what's for lunch
<Maaz> mazal: How about some soup?
<mazal> maaz what is it with you and soup
<Maaz> mazal: Not a clue, sorry
<ThatGraemeGuy> weird question, anyone know anything about dual-booting windows 8 and linux?
<mazal> Not Win 8 no , last time I did it was Win 7
<ThatGraemeGuy> my laptop came with windows 8 in UEFI mode, and I blew it away within minutes
<ThatGraemeGuy> and now I want to go to dual-boot and I'm lost
<mazal> formatted it ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> I've done nothing, just researching first
<mazal> O ok
<mazal> ask ubuntu has a nice one this somewhere
<ThatGraemeGuy> I need to know what I'm in for up front, this is my laptop that I use all the time, can't have it down for a day or two while I'm figuring stuff out
<mazal> UEFI is the main pain
<mazal> Lemme see if I can find that nice how-to I saw before
<mazal> http://askubuntu.com/questions/221835/installing-ubuntu-on-a-pre-installed-windows-8-64-bit-system-uefi-supported
<mazal> Lots of info there ^^
<ThatGraemeGuy> thanks, but that's how to install ubuntu with 8 pre-installed
<ThatGraemeGuy> I already did that 1.5 years ago, I need something different
<mazal> What specific you need ?
<melodie> hi
<melodie> Kilos ?
<mazal> Lo melodie
<melodie> hi mazal 
<mazal> What means "hybrid harddisk" ?
<mazal> Semi ssd ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hybrid_drive
<mazal> hmm interesting thanx
<mazal> I wonder if Ubuntu support that 2nd part :
<mazal> the data placement decisions are performed either entirely by the device (self-optimized mode), or through placement "hints" supplied by the operating system (host-hinted mode).
<mazal> oi gtg
<mazal> l8tr all , have a nice afternoon
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> trying to find out why the network is sporadic
<magespawn> slow then fast intermittently
<Kilos> during a download?
<magespawn> no just general network usage
<magespawn> do have 80 or so people on the network
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> some are downloading stuffs
<magespawn> yup i think so but the ping times are all over the place an i am losing packets on two locations
<Kilos> oh my
<magespawn> i think the one is an alignment issue and the other just crappy equipment
<magespawn> nothing that would hurt chat, but your youtube might suffer a bit
<Cryterion> And loadshedding starts again, grrr
<MaNI> indeed
<MaNI> and my panels are sitting in my lounge unable to help me, so close but still so far, the pain :p
<inetpro> good evening
<Cryterion_> evening inetpro mazal
<Cryterion_> Mani i me
<Cryterion_> mean grrr
<MaNI> evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro MaNI Cryterion_ and superfly 
<superfly> Hi Kilos, Cryterion_, MaNI and inetpro 
<superfly> Kilos: the Nikola guys are super helpful. I'm using Nikola for another site, and I asked them for some help and they were exceptionally helpful. 
<Kilos> good superfly 
<Kilos> what could you need help with though
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> not often my fly needs help
<superfly> just some internals of Nikola
<Kilos> aha
<Cryterion_> in 1907 Nikola Tesla said "One day every person will have a hand held device that could send text messages to any other person", in 1999 the Blackberry arrived!
<Kilos> i enjoy the tesla coils in red alert. they really shock the enemy to bits
<Cryterion_> lol, I remember that game
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 wb
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos what's up
<Kilos> just another day and you?
<Kilos> hows the business Vince-0 ?
<Kilos> you made your first million yet?
<Vince-0> ag werk is werk
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> glad you got everything fixed inetpro , room is empty outa you
<inetpro> Kilos: what problem?
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> none so blind as those that will not see
 * inetpro don't know that he had problems
<Kilos> oh ok then
<Kilos> i must be the only observant one here
<Kilos> obzervent
<Kilos> ai! that
<Kilos> opletbaar
<stickyboy> "You have invented an elixir not of memory, but of reminding" -Plato
<stickyboy> (speaking about Google)
<stickyboy> http://ma.tt/2015/07/plato-phaedrus/
<inetpro> Kilos: you mean this morning?
<Kilos> yeaasir inetpro 
<Kilos> yessir
<inetpro> that was not my problem to fix sir
<Kilos> well thats a matter of opinion
<inetpro> somebody else also needs to do some work around here :-)
<Kilos> if you offline here its your problem
<Kilos> haha
<stickyboy> You guys, communities rise and fall.
<Kilos> not this one
<stickyboy> Just look at the once-mighty Nairobi LUG.
<Kilos> we just keep rising
<stickyboy> \o/
<Kilos> i wont allow these peeps too fall till i stop breathing
<stickyboy> I'll send you greetings from Georgia.
<stickyboy> Have you seen how they write?
<Kilos> when you going
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> georgia where
<stickyboy> ქართული
<Kilos> eeeek
<Kilos> same to you
<stickyboy> The caucasus, my friend.
<Kilos> stickyboy  is that their word for yummy
<Kilos> where is the caucasus
<stickyboy> Kilos: Azerbaijan, Georgia...
<stickyboy> But the Caspian Sea.
<Kilos> aha
<stickyboy> s/Buy/By/
<mazal> Evenings
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Kilos> stickyboy  they dont have feta
<stickyboy> Kilos: Yeah, looks like they might not...
<stickyboy> But they have baklava.
<Kilos> lol you gonna have to rough it for a while
<Kilos> how long 2 weeks?
<mazal> ugh this winter thing , 8:30 and I want to go sleep already
<Kilos> yeah im also yawning here
<Kilos> snow on the berg tonight
<Kilos> luckily north east wind tomorrow
<mazal> I'm too lazy to work and too cold to game lol
<Cryterion__> Kilo's, I setup a post on the Congo's team facebook page, looks like it has to wait admin approval before it goes through, will wait and see
<Cryterion__> Hi mazak
<Cryterion__> mazal*
<mazal> Hi Cryterion__ 
<Kilos> ty Cryterion__ 
<Cryterion> darn loadshedding, messes up my nick lol
<Kilos> i actuallt think i had some mail contact with one of them once but forget who now
<Kilos> loadshedding messes up everything
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<Cryterion> There's 175 people on the Congo page that like it (Can't tell how many still follow it though) but it's also a page, not a group like we've setup for Africa
<Kilos> we are unique world wide i think
<Kilos> its just difficult to pull social media peeps to irc
<mazal> What's the africa group name ?
<Kilos> on fb?
<Kilos> ubuntu-africa
<Cryterion> mazal, Ubuntu-Africa
<mazal> Last post was April ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> urgh i'm a bit spoiled
<Kilos> what you got ThatGraemeGuy 
<Tonberry> hi
<Cryterion> How do I un-ignore on xchat?
<ThatGraemeGuy> so used to a CD-sized ISO taking a couple of minutes, when I'm at home it seems inconceivable that it's going to take more than an hour
<ThatGraemeGuy> AN HOUR, really?!
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yay dvd size isos are the new norm
<Kilos> ya
<mazal> An hour for an install ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> no an hour+ to download 438MB
<ThatGraemeGuy> takes about a minute at work :-/
<Kilos> wow
<stickyboy> From USB flash disk it's quick. :D
<mazal> Oh to dl 
<mazal> I was about to ask if that is a Windoooze install lol
<Kilos> what last post was april mazal 
<ThatGraemeGuy> well yes, from RAM its even quicker, but since the file I need is stored on neither of those, I will have to download it from the snail network :-p
<ThatGraemeGuy> a windows install is only 10 minutes nowadays
<mazal> Kilos, the last post on the fb group
<ThatGraemeGuy> but this whole affair is windows related actually
<Kilos> the ubuntu-africa group?
<mazal> yes
<Kilos> Cryterion  post something
<mazal> And seems like a micro financial organization actually
<Cryterion> Something
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> I think I am on the wrong group that has the same name
<Kilos> man something to show its alive and hunting buntu peeps in africa
<Cryterion> I accidentally ignored mazal, not sure it I corrected it properly yet, mazal are you here?
<ThatGraemeGuy> 1.5 hours and counting, resizing an NTFS filesystem by 150GB  :-/
<mazal> Cryterion, yes I am
<Cryterion> Kilo's I did, got confirmed post, but didn't display yet
<ThatGraemeGuy> Cryterion: he said yes, did you see it?
<Cryterion> no :(
<ThatGraemeGuy> eish
<mazal> oi
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal says "oi"
<Kilos> rofl
<Cryterion> the /unignore command not working
<mazal> I knew I should have bought flowers ai !!
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal says "I knew I should have bought flowers ai !!"
<Kilos> i love this channel 
<ThatGraemeGuy> I found a purpose in life
<Cryterion> lol
<Kilos> everyone is nuts
<Cryterion> Usage: UNIGNORE <mask> [QUIET]
<Kilos> i feel at home here
<Cryterion> mask would be mazal? QUIET?
<ThatGraemeGuy> Cryterion: the correct answer of course is to not use xchat in the first place :)
<mazal> Isn't mask that mazal*!* something something stuff ?
<Cryterion> hmm, this is the only problem I'm having with xchat
<ThatGraemeGuy> check in ~/.xchat or ~/.config/xchat, or whatnot, not sure where xchat stores config
<Cryterion> Will look
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal says "Isn't mask that mazal*!* something something stuff ?"
<mazal> Can't remember the masks , been too long since I last used it
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal says "Can't remember the masks , been too long since I last used it"
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-p
<Kilos> haha
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok i'm done
<mazal> Last time was when I banned someone , and that was loooooooooooooong ago
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: /nick notmazal
 * Cryterion sees that
<ThatGraemeGuy> notmazal: say something
<notmazal> something
<Kilos> hahaha
<ThatGraemeGuy> Cryterion: notmazal said "something"
<notmazal> rofl
<Cryterion> I can see notmazal, even saw the change mazal: /nick notmazal
<ThatGraemeGuy> Maaz: everything that notmazal says, please privmsg it to Cryterion, thanks
<Maaz> no probs, ThatGraemeGuy
<notmazal> bwahahahaha
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok then you didn't ignore him usin mazal!*@*
<Cryterion> double msg's now lol
<Cryterion> no, but the chat display did say that
<ThatGraemeGuy> weir
<ThatGraemeGuy> +d
<Cryterion> was an accidental click
 * Cryterion restarts xchat
<Kilos> wbcry
<ThatGraemeGuy> you should uninstall xchat, not restart it :-p
<Kilos> ai!
<Cryterion> tks
<Kilos> wb Cryterion 
<Cryterion> lol
<notmazal> Can I be me again now ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> install BitchX
<Cryterion> Try, can only see
<ThatGraemeGuy> is BitchX even a thing anymore, that's a bit of a history lesson
<Cryterion> Now that sounds mean ThatGraemeGuy lol
<mazal> something
<ThatGraemeGuy> we all used BitchX at some point waaay back in the 90s
<ThatGraemeGuy> unless you were using mIRC
<superfly> except me
<ThatGraemeGuy> those were your options :-D
<ThatGraemeGuy> or irssi
<superfly> I didn't IRC in the 90s, to be honest.
<mazal> I was a mirc guy
<mazal> Had awesome stats generator for mirc :)
<Kilos> sjoe i didnt even have a pc then
<Cryterion> notmazal is now known as mazal (That's all I've seen from mazal, grrr)
<Kilos> you guys are old
<ThatGraemeGuy> I wrote a mIRC script that ran a trivia game in a channel
<ThatGraemeGuy> and then ported it to Eggdrop
<mazal> Yeah we had one of those in our channel
<ThatGraemeGuy> it was pretty popular back then
<mazal> Trivia and one that you had to guess words and stuff
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.donaldson.za.net/eggdrop
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> I even have the files still :)
<notmazalagain> Maybe we used one of your script and don't even know it
<Kilos> night guys. ive laughed me moeg tonight
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> sleep tight
<superfly> now you get @TriviaBot in Telegram
<ThatGraemeGuy> a whole lot of ZA IRC networks had a channel or two with my trivia game running back then
<ThatGraemeGuy> there was an acronym game as well
<Cryterion> mazal are you there?
<mazal> yes
<Cryterion> working now :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> Cryterion: mazal says yes
<Cryterion> ThatGraemeGuy, I got it fixed :)
<mazal> Yay :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> Cryterion: mazal says Yay :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> hahaha
<Cryterion> Lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> Cryterion: Kilos said sleep tight, and then left
<Cryterion> Kwl
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy, we had lot's of fun with that stuff back in the day
<ThatGraemeGuy> I wonder if that script would still work with a modern version of Eggdrop
<Cryterion> I remember my mIrc days, and yes was also back in the 90's
<ThatGraemeGuy> is Eggdrop even maintained anymore :-/
<mazal> Then somebody at work discovered it and closed the server :(
<Cryterion> Maaz: google Eggdrop
<Maaz> Cryterion: "Eggheads.org - Main Index" http://www.eggheads.org/ :: "Eggheads.org - Downloads" http://www.eggheads.org/downloads/ :: "Eggdrop - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eggdrop :: "egghelp.org: what is an eggdrop?" http://www.egghelp.org/whatis.htm :: "egghelp.org" http://www.egghelp.org/ :: "egghelp.org: setting up an eggdrop"
<Maaz> http://www.egghelp.org/setup.htm :: "egghelp.org: eggdrop files" http://www.egghelp.org/…
<ThatGraemeGuy> eggheads.org is the official site
<mazal> Was in 90's for me also , didn't even know about linux back then
<mazal> Wish I did though
<mazal> Or rather knew about it , but was ignorant
<ThatGraemeGuy> I played with Slackware around that time but never ran it properly
<ThatGraemeGuy> in 2004 I ran Gentoo on my desktop
<ThatGraemeGuy> which was quite a brave thing to do in the 56k dial-up era
<mazal> I was one of the " Linux is only for servers and can't be used as a desktop os " people
<ThatGraemeGuy> s/brave/dumb probably
<ThatGraemeGuy> and then there was bonded ISDN and Telkom's "R7 weekend"
<ThatGraemeGuy> anyone remember that? :-o
<mazal> Oh I remember those
<Cryterion> I switched to Linux about 2 years ago, I have about 3 months experience with windows 8, then through it out the window
<ThatGraemeGuy> I started a job in 2009 as the designated windows guy in a mostly-Linux shop
<ThatGraemeGuy> superfly remembers
<superfly> :-D
<Cryterion> Ah, that R7 all weekend telkom one, got pissed at my step-sister for picking up the phone which dc'd me, grrr
<mazal> I started using linux in 2002 for my home file share server
<mazal> Wasn't until 2008 that I tried it as a desktop
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: though Shaun vN was "I'll never use Linux on my desktop!"
<ThatGraemeGuy> Cryterion: yeah with bonded ISDN the R7 weekend turned into a R14 weekend, and if you got disconnected it was infuriating
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol Shaun
<ThatGraemeGuy> almost thought he was done for the other day, shame
<Cryterion> especially if your all night download was coming off a non-resuming server ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> he's working for some Nigerian eCommerce site, and flew up there. his wife contacted me via fb, desperate that she hadn't heard from him for several hours after he should've landed
<ThatGraemeGuy> many hours later he popped up on fb, turned out he just had really bad signal all the time
<superfly> heh
<mazal> I'm gonna crash
<mazal> Night guys , sleep well
<Cryterion> Night mazal
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah, what he said ^^
<ThatGraemeGuy> night all
<superfly> heh
<stickyboy> Renewing my ACM membership.
<Cryterion> Maaz: what bot are you
<Maaz> Cryterion: If you say so
<Cryterion> Maaz: what version are you?
<Maaz> Cryterion: One learns a new thing every day
<superfly> Cryterion: ibid
<inetpro> Maaz: last set factoid
<Maaz> inetpro: It was: what version
<inetpro> Maaz: forget what version
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure
<inetpro> Maaz: forget what bot
<Maaz> inetpro: Alrighty
<inetpro> time for some sleep 
<inetpro> good night
<Cryterion> lol
<Cryterion> night guys
<Cryterion> oh and tks superfly
#ubuntu-za 2015-07-16
<Kilos> morning all
<Symmetria> heh 
<Symmetria> kilos wanna see something mindblowing
<Symmetria> :) how are you btw
<mazal> More oom
<Kilos> im ok ty and you, i dont have data for vids
<mazal> More Symmetria
<Kilos> tell me about it
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Symmetria> http://www.speedtest.net/result/4507060258.png <==== look at that speed test, and forget where it was taken.... just think about this.... it was taken *OVER WIFI*
<Kilos> oh thats ok
<Symmetria> heh those are my new wifi AP's at home 
<mazal> Things like that just makes me angry
<Kilos> wow
<Symmetria> heh, I bought two AP's when I was in za on Monday
<Symmetria> interestingly enough that is the fastest of the two, its a dlink 
<Symmetria> the other one I get around 450mbit up and down
<Symmetria> (other one was cheaper, and is made by apple)
<Kilos> d-link make good equipment
<Symmetria> heh, so, recommendation
<Symmetria> AC3200 D-Link 
<mazal> Here in SA we must just pay for everyone's greed and get no service for it
<Symmetria> or Airport Extreme by Apple 
<Symmetria> either one of those are fantastic 
<Kilos> even the d-link usb modems are better
<Symmetria> (but if you want that kinda wireless speed, that AC3200 is the only dlink that can do it, and they are pretty pricey)
<Symmetria> one warning about 802.11ac though
<Kilos> well here its useless having fast equipment unless you have ftth connection
<Symmetria> it will *chew* battery on the client devices
<Symmetria> kilos depends what you doing on your home network
<Symmetria> if you moving stuff around your home network or trying to stream 4k video or something
<Symmetria> :)
<Kilos> oh ya for local
<Symmetria> fast wifi is good
<Kilos> local never was a prob, its our internet that sucks
<Symmetria> heh but 802.11ac is so new that not THAT much supports it yet 
<Symmetria> like, macbooks have done since late 2013 
<Symmetria> the S5 and S6 samsung phones support it
<Symmetria> and the iphone 6 supports it
<Symmetria> but beyond that, not a huge amount 
 * mazal waits for donkie kar server to restart
<stickyboy> Symmetria: \o/
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Padroni> Morning all
<Kilos> hi Padroni 
<Padroni> how are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Padroni> I am good 
<Padroni> just tired :/
<Kilos> again
<Padroni> still
<Padroni> my son is cutting teeth
<Padroni> he wakes us between 4 and 8 times a night
<Kilos> ouch
<Padroni> so I have a grumpy baby and a grumpy wife
<Padroni> because my life isn't complicated enough as it is
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> bought me a nice 250Gb SSD earlier the week
<Padroni> so gonna swop it out with the 128GB one I have in my laptop
<Padroni> and move the 128 to my desktop
<Kilos> nice
<Padroni> these ssd's are fast
<Padroni> 550Mb read / 530Mb write per second
<Padroni> crazy
<Padroni> read / write obviously not at once 
<Kilos> yeah when i tried one it flew
 * mazal stares and a wheel that turns but nothing happens
<mazal> Hi Padroni
<Padroni> hi mazal
<Padroni> hoe gaan dit?
<mazal> Besig maar goed dankie en daar ?
<Padroni> same old, same old
<Padroni> is there an effective way to move a user account (about 55GB) from one ubuntu install to another?
<Padroni> or should I just copy over the data manually?
<mazal> Same OS and flavour Padroni ?
<Padroni> yeah, 'buntu 1404
<mazal> I wanted to say how I would do , but will probably be in the dogbox. Rather wait for the clever guys
<mazal> Yay the wheel stopped turning !!!! That was only about 15 minutes to get a user's properties screen open :P
<Padroni> whaaaaat?
<Padroni> why so long?
<Padroni> you runnign RAT via dial-up?
<Padroni> gprs?
<Padroni> Edge?
<mazal> I am creating new users , on a MS AD domain , over a WAN that has only 1mb line , with 210 pc's on it currently all busy doing Win 7 updates
<mazal> Patience is needed to say the least
<Padroni> jeez
<Padroni> my I ask
<Padroni> would it not be better
<Padroni> to have one pc download all updates
<Padroni> and have all pc's update from that pc?
<mazal> Not my choice remember
<mazal> I must do the work , but may not make any choices or suggestions'
<Padroni> Fucking management.  They will be the death of us all.
<Padroni> pardon my french
<ThatGraemeGuy> ugh
<mazal> Head Office set up the updates to ran from a server at their side
<ThatGraemeGuy> why do you people let yourselves be stepped on like that
<mazal> But non of the clowns thought about our poor bandwidth on the WAN
 * Padroni is with ThatGraemeGuy on this 
<mazal> Ok new user screen apeared , now I can continue for 5 minutes before I need to wait again lol
<Padroni> how are you, ThatGraemeGuy?
<ThatGraemeGuy> lekker thanks, you?
<Padroni> stil 
<Padroni> tired but fine
<Padroni> I am currently in the market for a new DSL provider.
<Squirm> Morning
<Padroni> Uncapped, with SSH / VPN services available, dedicated IP if possible, and not on the MTN backbone.
<ThatGraemeGuy> if uncapped and you are willing to schedule heavy downloads between midnight and 08:00, crystalweb home premium
<Padroni> For under R700 if possible.
<Padroni> url?
<Padroni> must not be on MTN backbone
<ThatGraemeGuy> www.crystalweb.co.za
 * mazal cicks the finish button and goes for a sb while wheel is turning
<Padroni> I am currently with Afrihost and their latency is f*cking with my SSH sessions
<mazal> ^5 Padroni
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah afrihost has lost the plot
<mazal> MTN backbone sucks
<Padroni> 'they are working on it'
<Padroni> in the mean time
<Padroni> I have threatened Telkom with physical violence (went to their shop and threatened to shoot up the place) if they don't sort out my line
<Padroni> had Telkom's guys come and replace the 50-core cable in my whole street in self defense
<ThatGraemeGuy> for anyone else reading, please don't do that
<Padroni> only to now find out it was Afrihost all along
<ThatGraemeGuy> eish
<ThatGraemeGuy> you know you can get a free 1GB account from just about anyone nowadays
<Padroni> THIS is why I don't qualify for a firearm licence.
<Padroni> I go through between 6 and 10Gb a day
<ThatGraemeGuy> I have a bunch, if stuff starts acting up, I try a few others to see if its a telkom or isp issue
<Padroni> 1Gb is not enough...
<ThatGraemeGuy> 1gb is for testing, smarty pants
<Padroni> I know
<Padroni> but I am running a vpn via untangle
<Padroni> such a schlep to change the settings all the time
<Padroni> necessary evil though, I guess.
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you need serious service and performance you ought to be paying for a business account anyway
<Padroni> I am currently on a Afirhost business package
<ThatGraemeGuy> well not with them, duh
<Padroni> You'd think the service would be better
<Padroni> You'd be wrong.
<ThatGraemeGuy> no you wouldn't if you've been paying attention to the buzz in the industry :)
<Padroni> I don't follow the buzz around dsl providers, to be honest
<Padroni> my attention is on opsec and infosec
<Padroni> so I am late to the party with this MTN thing
<Padroni> "Click to run Adobe Flash Player"
<Padroni> That makes me nervous...
<mazal> Their issues started more than a year ago already
<mazal> Then it was better for a while and the about a month ago things collapsed again
<mazal> Closed my account at them completely
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: you've run ubuntu off an external disk before yes?
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy: Yep , for a long time
<ThatGraemeGuy> what was on the internal drive when you did that?
<mazal> Win 7
<ThatGraemeGuy> I've transplanted my O/S to external and installed grub there, but i suspect that when i boot its still loading grub from the internal hdd
<ThatGraemeGuy> even if i specifically select external hdd as boot device
<ThatGraemeGuy> although if i select Ubuntu on /dev/sda2 from grub menu, it loads my O/S from external just fine
<ThatGraemeGuy> confused
<mazal> You have grub on both drives ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes
<ThatGraemeGuy> I'm going to put windows 8 on the internal hdd but i don't want to do that until I'm sure that I'm booting completely independently from the external
<mazal> But external can't be sda2 , should be sdb1
<ThatGraemeGuy> sorry it is, typo
<ThatGraemeGuy> sdb2
<ThatGraemeGuy> sdb1 is an NTFS partition with stuff on it
<ThatGraemeGuy> doesn't really matter though
<mazal> All I can think is the grub install to sdb didn't install correct
<mazal> OR UEFI is enabled
<ThatGraemeGuy> let me see if i can disable the internal hdd in bios maybe
<ThatGraemeGuy> not UEFI not currently enabled, but will be for win 8
<mazal> hmmm
<ThatGraemeGuy> will external not work then? this UEFI stuff is beyond me
<mazal> Try disble internal , just to test external's grub
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah let me do that quickly
<mazal> And by "transplanted" you mean ? Fresh install or something else ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> nope, refuses to boot from external
<ThatGraemeGuy> well refuses to load grub from it anyway
<mazal> ^^ previous question
<ThatGraemeGuy> transplanted: booted livecd, rsync data from /dev/sda1->/dev/sdb2 and /dev/sda5->/dev/sdb3
<ThatGraemeGuy> / and /home, respectively
<mazal> Did you remember to check grub.cong UUID's
<mazal> Sometime , even after grub install the UUID's still point to wrong drive in grub.conf
<mazal> It might have the source's config still
<ThatGraemeGuy> then mount / and /home of the external, bind mount /dev /proc /sys /run, chroot into external hdd, update-initramfs -k all -u, update-grub, grub-install /dev/sdb
<ThatGraemeGuy> update-grub fixes that
<ThatGraemeGuy> and if that were the case then I would not be able to boot it at all
<ThatGraemeGuy> this is simply that grub does not load from the external hdd for some reason
<mazal> and the obvious " boot from usb" in bios is enabled ne ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> its the only device enabled for booting
<ThatGraemeGuy> no grub
<mazal> damn
<mazal> Size of external ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> 1TB
<ThatGraemeGuy> relevance?
<mazal> Do you have seperate /boot partition ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> no
<mazal> One of my 1TB's refused to boot external until I made /boot seperate 2gig partition
<ThatGraemeGuy> seems unnecessary
<mazal> Was only on a laptop
<mazal> And was the only thing that fixed it
<mazal> Booted fine on desktop pc , refused on laptop , then tried that and worked
<ThatGraemeGuy> meh
<mazal> I don't know why
<ThatGraemeGuy> I'm done, will do it some other way some other time
<mazal> Is the only thing I can think of  , otherwise you covered all bases
<mazal> Try boot it from a desktop pc and see what happens
<ThatGraemeGuy> partitions same size on external as on internal, that doesn't make sense
<ThatGraemeGuy> I'm done, back in internal
<ThatGraemeGuy> will tackle this another day
<mazal> Do you need that Win 8 btw ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> need to get to grips with this UEFI business
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes, the laptop came with Win 8 in UEFI mode, so the product key is embeded in the firmware
<ThatGraemeGuy> and you must install in UEFI mode to make use of it
<mazal> Bloody MS
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you try and install Win 8 in BIOS mode, and provide the extracted key, it will supposedly reject the key
<mazal> I hate that MS crap
<ThatGraemeGuy> so I need to fully re-do the laptop, including installing Ubuntu in UEFI mode too
<ThatGraemeGuy> UEFI isn't MS crap it was developed by a consortium of 140-odd tech companies
<mazal> I was reffering to the keys and moeny side
<mazal> But they probably have no choice with all the pirating
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe I can figure out why that software won't work in a VM
<MaNI> what error does it give? :)
<Padroni> ThatGraemeGuy: what do you use for VM's?
<ThatGraemeGuy> MaNI: its supposed to install a driver, which it doesn't seem to do for some readon
<ThatGraemeGuy> reason
<ThatGraemeGuy> Padroni: virtualbox
<Padroni> thought so
<Padroni> me too
<Padroni> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SpQ1fRQAto
<Padroni> That looks nice though
<Padroni> Xenserver setup.
<ThatGraemeGuy> going to try vmware, perhaps it maps usb devices to guests differently
<Padroni> vm is paid-for software, is it not?
<ThatGraemeGuy> vmware player is free
<Padroni> but it is also enterprise level virtualization
<Padroni> hmmm
<Padroni> which is the best ?
<MaNI> kvm :)
<Padroni> don't have any experience with vmware yet
<ThatGraemeGuy> "enterprise level virtualization" is meaningless marketing speak
<Padroni> I don't know of any big companies using virtualbox
<Padroni> that is what I meant
<ThatGraemeGuy> vmware is a company too, not a product
<ThatGraemeGuy> they have products that cover the entire spectrum
<Padroni> I am talking about their products...
<ThatGraemeGuy> and vmware player is probably the simplest of the lot
<ThatGraemeGuy> its more or less equivalent to virtualbox
<MaNI> virtualbox - (just checking) you have tried setting a direct passthrough for the usb device in question, right?
<ThatGraemeGuy> is that where i map it to the vm in it's settings, rather than just connecting it on-the-fly using the device menu?
<MaNI> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah, did that
<ThatGraemeGuy> it sees the device in device manager but it comes up as an onrecognised USBMS device for which it can't find a driver
<ThatGraemeGuy> so I guess there's some translation happening at the usb layer rather than a real untainted pass-thru
<MaNI> :/
<mazal> Maaz you know what I want now
<Maaz> mazal: *blink*
<mazal> Maaz food
<Maaz> mazal: Excuse me?
<Padroni> I have to run
<Private_User> good day all
<Padroni> laters folks
<Padroni> hi  Private_User
<Private_User> hi Padroni
<Private_User> does anybody know what terminology is used to describe when you combine like multiple machines to create one huge powerful machine?
<Private_User> my friend has like 4 desktops and he wants to try that but not sure what to google for
<Kilos> Private_User  peeps used the rasberry pi to do it and there is a diadram somewhere online
<Private_User> thanks Kilos
<Private_User> but only 1 question, what is a diadram?
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> I am assuming you mean diagram?
<Kilos> i cant remember what i even googled at the time
<Kilos> ya that thing
<Kilos> http://www.pcauthority.com.au/Feature/306972,weekend-project-build-your-own-supercomputer.aspx
<Kilos> maybe something like that
<MaNI> cluster
<Private_User> thanks Kilos, I will send him the above link he can read up further
<Kilos> there are many
<Kilos> just gppgle how to connected many computers to build a super computer
<MaNI> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_cluster 
<Private_User> thanks MaNI
<Private_User> I sent him both links he can read
<Private_User> hehe
<Kilos> ty MaNI 
<MaNI> in his case seeing as he only has 4 hes probably more interested in beowulf clusters or similar than supercomputer ones :p
<mazal> I must still try the multi screen thing
<mazal> **sigh** Many things I must still try
 * Kilos reading http://cs.boisestate.edu/~amit/research/beowulf/beowulf-setup.pdf
<Kilos> Private_User  let him look here too https://www.linux.com/community/blogs/133-general-linux/9401
<Private_User> thanks Kilos, I sent him the links, he needs to read up now we cannot read for him
<Private_User> hehe
<Private_User> mazal: I hear you many things I need to not only try but do #procrastination
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> also tell him google is his friend Private_User 
<Kilos> google is everyones friend but mine
<Kilos> MaNI  ty for the beowulf info
<MaNI> not to be confused with the poem/movie :p
<Kilos> tempted to try 2 dual core pcs
<mazal> Time to caal it a day
<mazal> call*
<Kilos> its a day
<mazal> Have a nice evening everyone
<mazal> Cheers
<Kilos> go well
<Kilos> Maaz  forecast pretoria
<Maaz> Kilos: Thursday: Clear. High: 22° C., Thursday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 5° C., Friday: Clear. High: 18° C., Friday Night: Clear. Low: 2° C., Saturday: Clear. High: 21° C., Saturday Night: Clear. Low: 4° C., Sunday: Clear. High: 23° C., Sunday Night: Clear. Low: 7° C., Monday: Clear. High: 24° C., Monday Night: Clear. Low: 8° C., Tuesday: Clear. High:
<Maaz> 25° C., Tuesday Night: Clear. Low: 9° C., Wednesday: Clear. High: 22° C., Wednesday Nigh…
<Kilos> oh my here comes the bad cold again
<Kilos> bed till 10 am
<ThatGraemeGuy> Maaz: forecase brackenfell
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: Sorry...
<ThatGraemeGuy> Maaz: forecast brackenfell
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: City not found
<ThatGraemeGuy> bleh
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> he dont do suburbs
<Kilos> Maaz  forecast capetown south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: City not found
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz  weather in capetown
<Maaz> Kilos: City not found
<Kilos> QA   forecast cape town south africa
<QA> Kilos: Thursday: Partly Cloudy. High: 15° C., Thursday Night: Chance of Rain. Low: 9° C., Friday: Rain. High: 13° C., Friday Night: Rain. Low: 10° C., Saturday: Partly Cloudy. High: 17° C., Saturday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 9° C., Sunday: Partly Cloudy. High: 16° C., Sunday Night: Chance of Rain. Low: 9° C., Monday: Chance of Rain. High: 14° C., Monday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 8° C., Tuesday: Clear. High: 16° C.,…
<Kilos> Maaz  weather in cape town
<Maaz> Kilos: In Cape Town, South Africa at 3:00 PM SAST on July 16, 2015: 15°C; Humidity: 59%; Wind: NW at 24 km/h; Conditions: Partly Cloudy; Sunrise/set: 7:48 AM SAST/5:55 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 7:43 AM SAST/6:34 PM SAST
<Kilos> eeeek your high today is only 15°c
<Private_User> Maaz: weather in Durban
<Maaz> Private_User: In La Mercy, South Africa at 5:00 PM SAST on July 16, 2015: 20°C; Humidity: 83%; Wind: South at 22 km/h; Conditions: Scattered Clouds; Sunrise/set: 6:50 AM SAST/5:14 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 6:45 AM SAST/5:50 PM SAST
<Private_User> Maaz: forecast durban
<Maaz> Private_User: Thursday: Clear. High: 24° C., Thursday Night: Chance of Rain. Low: 13° C., Friday: Chance of Rain. High: 22° C., Friday Night: Clear. Low: 8° C., Saturday: Clear. High: 23° C., Saturday Night: Clear. Low: 12° C., Sunday: Clear. High: 22° C., Sunday Night: Clear. Low: 11° C., Monday: Clear. High: 24° C., Monday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 14°
<Maaz> C., Tuesday: Chance of Rain. High: 20° C., Tuesday Night: Rain. Low: 13° C., Wednesday…
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi z3r009 hows things there
<z3r009> hi man, okay, and you?
<Kilos> good ty
<Cryterion_> Hmm that capetown weather has been sent on it's way here, grrr
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> we gonna freeze for a few days
<Cryterion_> Yip, like last few days
<Kilos> no even colder
<Kilos> 5°c  or even more
<Kilos> pro gonna freeze on his bike int the morning
<Kilos> eish no chatting for a while hands full of genkem
<Kilos> hard to type with pinkis
<ThatGraemeGuy> moo
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> you missed us?
<magespawn> who me?
<Kilos> no graeme
<magespawn> ahh right
<MaNL> Kilos, Any idea what south africans call http://www.solarpanelstore.com/solar-power.elec-parts.ilsco-lugs.html by any chance? The american term "grounding lug" does not seem to bring much joy when searching
<Kilos> lemme see
<Kilos> grounding is normally your earth
<MaNI> yeah
<Kilos> those things are what eskom use for joining different cables
<MaNI> they're special connectors for earthing, because you can't put copper earth wire directly on aluminium, and also just because its more secure to have a proper connector :p
<Kilos> ya
<magespawn> MaNI: grounding block
<MaNI> I assume such a thing must exist locally, so it must have some south african name that I don't know :p
<Kilos> oh
<MaNI> hrm, maybe
<Kilos> ya eskom use the an city electrical places'
<MaNI> except blocks are usually for multiple wires
<Kilos> likt i have 2 here i think that tswane electric left behind
<MaNI> I guess I could saw one into pieces if I get desperate
<mazal> Night everyone , sleep well
<Kilos> anyone got contacts for a battery for a lenovo t410 thinkpad
<Kilos> i only find prices of around r1400
<Kilos> that way too much for me
<MaNI> yikes
<MaNI> did you try searching by the barcode on the battery pack? often find cheaper generics that way
<Kilos> lemme try get that info from ian'
<Kilos> ty MaNI 
<Kilos> he has the lappy for me but battery stuffed
<magespawn> that should not be a problem, you can run it from the power
<MaNI> only a problem if you want to use it on the move, or during loadshedding :p
<Kilos> i only want the think for when i have a meeting and load shedding
<Kilos> i dont like laptops
<Kilos> so its just a backup
<magespawn> ahh right 
<magespawn> i have not really used a desktop in awhile
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> i like taking my stuff with me
<Kilos> i love my desktop and hate loadshedding
<Kilos> and mxit dead from here
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> bedtime for me, good night all
<Kilos-> superfly  keep the cold weather there man
<superfly> Kilos-: it';s not my fault.
<Kilos-> lol ok
 * Kilos- notes the pro stays away
<Kilos> big storm in rustenburg 
<Kilos> MaNI  does this barcode make sense -  11s42t4796z1zjpf15g28w    2011.05
<Kilos> i have no idea how to google with that
<Kilos> for that
<MaNI> no don't think so
<MaNI> check enxt to it for a serial number
<MaNI> or part number
<Kilos> ok ill ask
<MaNI> like on mine it has: part number GCR-B/984
<MaNI> if I google that I'll usually et far more direct hits than if I google "battery for HP compaq xxxx"
<Kilos> ok ty
<MaNI> as a last resort you could also look for someone who does 'repacking' - i.e. opening up the case and replacing the cells inside instead of buying a new pack, if you can find somewhere reasonable
<Kilos> ok ty ill keep trying
<MaNI> laptop batteries are a real pain :/
<Kilos> he gave this  n14608
<Kilos> and this 
<Kilos> FRU P/N 42T4911
<Kilos> ASM P/N 42T4796
 * Kilos googles
<MaNI> that seems more like it :p
<MaNI> http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/192147475/Dtk_New_Laptop_Battery_Replacement_for_Lenovo_Ibm_Thinkpad_W530_W530i_L430_7800MAH_9CELLS.html <- not great but beats the original price
<Kilos> lemme see
<Kilos> what a job
<Kilos> wow taking forever to open
<Kilos> says webpage not available
<Kilos> murphy is back again
<MaNI> or grab one off aliexpress for ~$20 (probably double  that after taxes) if you can afford to wait a month or two :p
<MaNI> strange, bidorbuy link works for me
<Kilos> something wrong here , tried on 2 browsers
<Kilos> i give up.  night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> ty MaNI 
#ubuntu-za 2015-07-17
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> morning all
<MaNI> morning
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<jan_> Hi Kilos 
<jan_> hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> hi jan_ 
<Kilos> goed dankie en self
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy MaNI 
<Langjan> Ook goed dankie
<Langjan> Wie was die Samaritaan wat my gehelp het met my router?
<Kilos> o
<Kilos> zerlgi
<Kilos> um
<Langjan> nee
<Kilos> andrewlsd
<Langjan> jaaaa
<Kilos> selle ou
<Langjan> o
<Langjan> ?
<Langjan> Soos jan en langjan
<Kilos> het jy nie sy epos nie
<Kilos> ja net so
<Langjan> Ja, lmarinkowitz?
<Kilos> ek het nie sy epos nie 
<Kilos> ek soek nog
<Kilos> kannie glo nie
<Kilos> Maaz  seen andrewlsd
<Maaz> Kilos: andrewlsd was last seen 6 days, 20 hours, 22 minutes and 38 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-07-10 03:51:39 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-07-10 06:30:06 PDT
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> weet jy hoe om mense te sien op launchpad?
<Langjan> nee
<Kilos> sjoe wag ons werk dit uit
<Kilos> kyk hier https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/
<Kilos> hi hoort daar te wees onder een van daai nieks
<Kilos> dan tiek jy op hom en hoort n epos address te sien
<Langjan> dankie sal probeer
<Kilos> of n contact this person knoppie
<Kilos> nee dis nie reg nie
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> Hy is nie daar nie
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/~ubuntu-za
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> nou het ek vergeet waar
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za
<Kilos> tiek dan all members
<Langjan> Is dit Andrew McIver?
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> dan bo regs contact this person
<Langjan> Baie dankie, ek wil hom vra hoe jy daardie routers van ander plekke af bykom, dis iets wat ek lankal oor gewonder het
<Langjan> OK sien jou, lekker dag Kilos 
<Kilos> enige tyd my vriend
<Kilos> jy ook dankie
<Langjan> Baie dankie, mooi loop
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  did you get that external working?
<ThatGraemeGuy> couldn't get grub to work on it
<Kilos> ai!
 * Kilos dreading getting a thinkpad that wont accept linux even
<Kilos> more research
<ThatGraemeGuy> what model is it?
<Kilos> t410
<Kilos> must be in the uefi stuffs
<Kilos> aparently it cant be set to boot from usb even
<Kilos> will see when it arrives
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installation_instructions_for_the_ThinkPad_T410
<ThatGraemeGuy> seems like a pretty old model
<Kilos> yeah well the battery is 2011 model
<ThatGraemeGuy> I see it lists Intel graphics and 2 NVIDIA options
<ThatGraemeGuy> wonder if the has that optimus nonsense
<ThatGraemeGuy> that was a massive PITA last time I used it :-/
<Kilos> PITA?
<ThatGraemeGuy> perhaps its gotten better
<ThatGraemeGuy> pain in the ass
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> hi
<mazal> Goodday
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Gaanit oom
<Kilos> goed dankie en self?
<mazal>  Goed dankie , raasie baie nie
<Kilos> net koue wind vandag
<mazal> Ja nee , die is week 'n naweek vir oorbenutting van binneshuise aktiwiteite
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> maaz seen quejan
<Maaz> mazal: quejan has been offline on freenode since 2015-07-08 04:04:08 PDT
<mazal> Anybody worked with this before: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/citadel-open-source-email-and-collaboration.html
<mazal> Looks interesting
<mazal> oom Kilos you here ?
<Kilos> yessir
<mazal> I needs help
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what s happening
<mazal> Can you maybe remember which config file it is that one edit to enable smilyes in konversation
<mazal> I want to disable mine , can't remember which file it is
<mazal> It was part of that " 20 things to do in KDE " and I can't find that doc either :P
<Kilos> havent you got the konversation tips and tricks anymore
<mazal> I can't find any of those docs oom gave for me
<mazal> I saved it all to pdf
<mazal> Maybe I bookmarked it , lemme check
<Kilos> https://userbase.kde.org/Konversation/Tips_and_Tricks
<Kilos> in there i think
<Kilos> i also saved it somewhere
<Kilos> i like smileys then i see wh sticks tongue out at me
<Kilos> mazal  ~/.kde/share/config/konversationrc 
<mazal> The smileys breaks some links
<Kilos> delete 
<Kilos> [Themes]
<Kilos>  EmotIconTheme=Default
<Kilos>  EnableEmotIcons=true
<Kilos> or change to false , i dunno
<mazal> Will try false first
<mazal> :)
<mazal> That works , dankie oom
<Kilos> yw
<mazal> Ag nee , I can't scroll back ?
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Is that normal ?
<Kilos> what do you want
<mazal> Or another setting somewhere
<Kilos> restart konversation
<mazal> I wanted to scroll back on the history now to go check the link
<Kilos> what link
<Kilos> https://userbase.kde.org/Konversation/Tips_and_Tricks
<mazal> It was one that was partially broken by 'n smiley
<mazal> No was a ppa link
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> Of something else
<Kilos> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/citadel-open-source-email-and-collaboration.html
<mazal> Nope
<mazal> But never mind , wasn't very important. But why does my history disapear on restart ?
<mazal> Isn't it supposed to keep x number of lines ?
<Kilos> dunno
<Kilos> i dont see another link from you
<mazal> Wasn't here oom
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> vra hulle
<mazal> I found a setting called " show backlog "
<mazal> That must be it right ?
<Kilos> oh there is lots saved somewhere
<mazal> It was on 10 , changed it to 99 now
<Kilos> i save 1000
<mazal> Mine can't go higher than 99
<Kilos> but dont think its saves them all
<Kilos> there are 2 places to set it
<mazal> The other one is "logging". That's the one that writes the logs to txt files on disc
<Kilos> under chat window
<mazal> Yep that's the one I found that don't accept higher than 99
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> scrollbacl limit
<mazal> Don't see that. Under what is that one ?
<Kilos> up and down arrows to set it
<Kilos> behaviour then chat window
<mazal> Ok , mine is 1000
<Kilos> actually mine is 1830 hehe
<mazal> Gonna check if that show backlog changed anything
<mazal> Yeah that made a difference :)
<Kilos> yay
<mazal> Wonder why the limit is so low though
<mazal> They prob think more than that you can go read the log file
<Kilos> thats for peeps that never do anything
<Kilos> those that chat only because they can
<mazal> On a busy channel 99 lines is nothing
<Kilos> yeah
<mazal> maaz do you realize we didn't eat today
<Maaz> mazal: What?
<mazal> Yeah , I have same response , WHAT !!!???
<mazal> Might as well finish the last cookies :P
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Another thing I find interesting , I can't set the log files to be split up into seperate files per date
<mazal> Will be a big search if I want to find something of April for example
<mazal> Can't set the log file size either
<MaNI> just grep for date? 
<mazal> aaaaah you see , that why I hang here , the smart people always knows a way :)
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Thanx MaNI
<mazal> Now I just need to remember that the day I need it lol
<MaNI> unless it doesn't log the dates nicely
<mazal> oom Kilos , your job to remember that one
<mazal> MaNI: lemme check
<MaNI> I never liked konversation so haven't looked at it much :p
<Kilos> nee man kop is oor vol
<MaNI> cat #ubuntu-za.log | grep www | grep ppa | grep ':)' - or something heh
<mazal> " Tuesday 20 January 2015 blah blah blah "
<mazal> Complete enough I would say
<mazal> That comes out of the log btw
<mazal> Except the blah blah blah part
<mazal> And I need to go sleep cos I am starting to talk crap
<mazal> Ok I'm out for now
<mazal> Have a good afternoon guys , girls and bots
<ThatGraemeGuy> I'm back
<Kilos> wb
<ThatGraemeGuy> O/S reinstall so much less painful with puppet :)
<Kilos> where did you go?
<ThatGraemeGuy> re-installed my laptop quickly
<ThatGraemeGuy> now running ubuntu in UEFI mode
<ThatGraemeGuy> <whisper>and windows 8</whisper>
<Kilos> all internal?
<Kilos> i dunno what the whisper thing is
<ThatGraemeGuy> whisper, so people don't hear me :-p
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes all on the ssd
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> and all this for a kids toy :-o
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh well, its done, and thanks to puppet re-installing ubuntu isn't any real effort except for rsyncing my home dir back from backup copy
<Kilos> i dont even know puppet
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> even colder tonight and tomorrow
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> glad that if tomorrow is colder then at least it's Saturday
<Kilos> yeah i though about you on the boney
<Kilos> thought
<mazal> What be a boney ?
<Kilos> motor bike
<Kilos> if you go over 80k/h temp drops 10 degrees
<inetpro> Kilos: where do you get that?
<Kilos> talk to bikers
<Kilos> wind chill factor
<inetpro> well I believe you but is that really a fact?
<Kilos> yes
<inetpro> wow... didn't realise it was that bad
<Kilos> yip
<inetpro> explains why my fingers are burning when I get to the office
<Kilos> if you travel long way you will see you cant open your hands off the bars , you slide them off the sides
<inetpro> luckily it's just 30 minutes of suffering
<inetpro> this morning was tough
<Kilos> if you then put hands under a cold tap it feels like they are burning
<Kilos> thats why they now sell heated clothing and gloves and everything so you can plug them into the bike
<inetpro> Kilos: it's amyth
<inetpro> a myth*
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> you been gooling
<Kilos> googling'
<Kilos> google lies
<inetpro> "Wind doesn't actually reduce temperature at all"
<Kilos> talk to bikers
<inetpro> "it's probably one of the most subjective and misused measurements in all of weather science"
<Kilos> nono but your hands do
<Kilos> your hands get colder than the temp outside
<inetpro> I can tell you it feels damn colder for sure... 
<Kilos> even leather gloved dont help
<inetpro> still reading... http://www.bikebandit.com/community/articles/the-wind-chill-myth
<Kilos> google wind chill factor
<Kilos> ah lemme see
<inetpro> "the evaporative effect can drop the actual temperature of the object"
<Kilos> too much rtfs
<Kilos> ya and you are the object
<inetpro> there must be a way to counter that
<inetpro> need better gloves
<Kilos> leather gloves with plastic packets over then to help cut the wind
<Kilos> and ride slower
<inetpro> fortunately it's not all that bad... our winter is not ha;f as bad as many other places on the planet
<Kilos> ya, those peeps would enjoy our weather
<Kilos> dont forget you fit in with your environment
<Kilos> we would die at minus 30 but eskimos go hunting ta that temp and even less
<Kilos> night all. sleep warm
<mazal> Night everyone , sleep well
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> good night
#ubuntu-za 2015-07-18
<Kilos> brrr
<mazal> Afternoon all
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Squirm> Hello
<GnikLlort> ola
<squish102> so i wonder if slack will replace irc
<squish102> I guess there is already an ubuntu-za.slack.za channel :)
<Kilos> hmm...
<Squirm> squish102: really?
<Kilos> i will stay on irc
<Kilos> MaNI  you here?
<MaNI> sort of
<Kilos> i was gonna sk something about repacking batteries but not now. thinkpad taking kde fine so far
<Kilos> i found a place that repacks for R634 i think
<Kilos> http://www.laserelectronics.co.za/laptop_battery_repacking.html
<Kilos> thats good if they do a good job. less than half the cost of a new on
<Kilos> one
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> Hi
<Cryterion> anyone got a way to reverse this "GP = (SP - CP) / SP", need SP as the result with GP and CP as known figures?
<Squirm> Cryterion: umm
<Squirm> GP*SP=(SP-CP)
<Squirm> SP=(SP-CP)/GP
<Squirm> Then I'm a little confused
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> nvm
<Squirm> L.
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> My maths has failed me
<Cryterion> Yeah, same, prob is there is the 2 SP in it
<Cryterion> It somehow need an Exponent in it
<MaNI> http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=A+%3D+%28B+-+C%29+%2F+B+solve+for+B :p
<Cryterion> Can get close on the a low GP number, 1 works, but reverse calc of anything higher gets further away
<Squirm> MaNI: That's an awesome website
<MaNI> too lazy to try solve it :p
<Squirm> I was looking online for the solution too
<MaNI> http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=A+%3D+%28B+-+C%29+%2F+B+graph - cool graph :p
<Cryterion> MaNI, that work doesn't work 
<Cryterion> reverse gives my like 70% with a start at 50%
<MaNI> yeah I think it made some bad assumptions that probably won't hold up 
<Cryterion> Yip, they don't seem to 
<Cryterion> In my formula GP is %, SP and CP are numbers
<MaNI> hrm
<Cryterion> If I do it as normal numbers in a spreadsheet, result SP goes down if GP goes up, whereas SP should go up exponentially to GP
<Cryterion> Only seems exact if GP at 1
<Cryterion> Figured out my mistake, got it working, thanks for the link MaNI
<MaNI> heh
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<miles> hmm...
<miles> t410 works
<miles> so far everything works
<miles> spose i can sleep now
<Squirm> Lol
<Squirm> Hey miles
<miles> oh my still gotta find the real  me
<miles> hi Squirm 
<miles> i forgot where
<Kilos> whew i forgot how much work a fresh install is
<Kilos> well now just to sort a battery then they an loadshed
<Kilos> they say heavy load shedding tomorrow
<MaNI> heavy load shedding and heavy rain, going to be a great day
<Kilos> ok night all and superfly 
<superfly> night Kilos
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: ?
<Squirm> Sorted :P
<squish102> hmmm, I have an old t410
<squish102> so ubuntu works on it?
<squish102> or just wait for win 10 
<squish102> is win 10 lightweight, or have they ligthned it up any
<MaNI> I hope they finally update notepad
<ThatGraemeGuy> eh?
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh, bit late :D
<squish102> or at least if they patch notepad, you don't need to reboot afterwards
<squish102> anyone archived a FB group? I need to actively get the posts in a group and record the details.
#ubuntu-za 2015-07-19
<Kilos> morning all
<squish102> Kilos: was that a t410 with ubuntu?
<squish102> i have an old t410 doing nothing, thought maybe worth screwing with
<Kilos> yeah works perfect squish102 
<Kilos> faster than my dual core desktop
<Kilos> but not ubuntu , kubuntu
<Kilos> i might even try unity on it as well 
<Kilos> everything works with no need to look for drivers or anything else
<Kilos> MaNI  you here
<Kilos> now i have something really worth working on
<MaNI> yes, but eskom will reap me in the next 15 minutes so better make it quick :p
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> you should fing this interesting
<Kilos> find
<Kilos> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOq9C3YSjKg
<Kilos> i dont know who else will understand all that here
<Kilos> and google lester hendershot
<MaNI> is this one of these free energy crazies? :p
<Kilos> everyone can look there if they interested in cheap power
<Kilos> he worked all the stuff of teslas designs
<Kilos> i am going to try it when i can get the equipment
<MaNI> second I see tesla I already get suspicious because I've seen to much crazy lies been spread based on tesla, I'll have a watch though :p
<Kilos> very radical idea running stuff with rf
<Kilos> teslas ideas only seemed crasy to peeps that couldnt understand
<Kilos> or didnt want other peeps to not have cheaper stuff
<MaNI> not tesla that seems/seemed crazy, its the other people that are misquoting him now
<MaNI> he has become sort of the 'goto name' that people selling crazy ideas like to use for authority
<Kilos> well he was inventor of the millenium or something
<Kilos> i will try it anyway. when you have seen the movies and what that power does then you should be very interested
<Kilos> there are 4 more to follow
<MaNI> sort of looks like he has just made a transformer, not sure :p
<Squirm> Hi
<Kilos> hi
<inetpro> good mornings 
<Kilos> did you have a good sleep inetpro ??
<Kilos> hi kulelu88 mazal 
<mazal> Lo oom
<kulelu88> Hello
<rusbus> o/
<rusbus> o\
<MaNL> o|
<MaNL> 4 hours load shedding, fun times
<kulelu88> MaNI: third-world problems *doh*
<MaNI> totally :p
<Kilos> o/
<squish102> only a couple more 10 years and it will all be fixed up :)
<kulelu88> or a trillion rand nuclear program that fails and we all die in 25 years :)
<superfly> Hi kulelu88, haven't see you around in a while. Good to have you back. 
<superfly> Kilos: I see you're famous again 
<kulelu88> hey superfly thanks :) 
<Kilos> oh my superfly what happened now
<kulelu88> I'm creating a slackbot :D
<superfly> You're in the latest Ubuntu weekly news. Twice. 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> that musta been an accident
<kulelu88> link???
<superfly> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue425
<superfly> (sorry, on my phone, so a bit slow) 
<kulelu88> woot!!!
<Kilos> im scared to even blog now
<superfly> Kilos: blog about your toenails. Then no one will want to read your blog again. Success! 
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> you should keep blogging IMO
<kulelu88> somebody needs to represent open source in Africa
<kulelu88> why not you?
<Kilos> when lots of peeps read my blog then i cant block nonsense
<kulelu88> block nonsense?
<kulelu88> superfly: how goes things in cpt?
<Kilos> blog nonsense man. im freezing so battling to think
<Kilos> ice again here tomorrow morning
<kulelu88> taking a shit in this weather is a struggle
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> now you know why winter sucks Kilos 
<kulelu88> among other things
<Kilos> yeah i really miss natal winters
<Squirm> Kilos: I don't
<Squirm> Cape Town winter is warm
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> they say its about to flood there Squi
<kulelu88> Squirm: 
<Squirm> All the Natal winters I've had have been terrible
<Squirm> kulelu88: interesting
<Squirm> It was pretty hect on Friday
<Squirm> s/hect/hectic
<kulelu88> There's a Ruby code camp happening in September in Nelspruit of all places (in case anyone is interested)
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos> sleep tight inetpro 
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<superfly> kulelu88: cold, but definitely not freezing. 
<superfly> Squirm: hectic... Kinda. We get days like that in winter. This had been a mild winter. Last winter our garden flooded. 
<Squirm> superfly: so I've heard
<Squirm> Though this winter has been great
<Squirm> Had to drive to Woodstock Friday evening.
<Squirm> and around
<Squirm> Wasn't great :/
<superfly> Yes. I was actually in Woodstock on Friday evening too. 
<Squirm> superfly: and what were you doing down that side? If I may ask?
<Squirm> Would be such a coincidence :D
<superfly> Squirm: work dinner at the Taproom at Devils Peak Brewery
<Squirm> Yeah, no nevermind
<Squirm> I almost went there for a beer
<superfly> Sorry ;-) 
<Squirm> Just figured there wouldn't be too many reasons to be out on a Friday night in that weather
<Squirm> I best be off. Early start - I really don't like waking up at 8 :/
<superfly> Yeah, we were just wrapping up a week of filming. 
<superfly> Heh. I need to be up at 5:30 
<Squirm> :D
<superfly> Night all 
<Squirm> I'll let you enjoy that
<Squirm> Cheers
#ubuntu-za 2016-07-18
<anton_may> mornings
<paddatrapper> Morning everyone 
<anton_may> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/07/15/notice-of-security-breach-on-ubuntu-forums/
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<anton_may> o/
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> morning everyone
<SEptic> morning
<Kilos> hi SEptic inetpro and others
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> Morning
<Kilos> seen superfly
<Kilos> Maaz seen superfly
<Maaz> Kilos: superfly was last seen 11 hours, 31 minutes and 29 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-07-17 11:59:37 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-07-17 23:03:03 PDT
<Kilos> wb superfly 
<Kilos> morning
<SEptic> ... busy installing kubuntu
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> wbb
<Sicelo> good morning
<magespawn> good morning
<Sicelo> :)
<Sicelo> want to hear about my KDE experience?
<Sicelo> i definitely find that for me, both KDE & Gnome are fine .. they are all just launchers .. moving to KDE last night i sturggled to find two WM feature that i generally 'depend' on : 1. focus-follows-mouse, and 2. multiple workspaces. 
<magespawn> have not used KDE that much, last time was about 5 years ago
<Sicelo> eventually found the workspace config (gnome enables them by default). focus-follows-mouse was harder to get, but after some online searching, got it too .. i'll stick with KDE on the old lappy, but yes, either KDE or Gnome wfm ..
<Sicelo> now got to find how to make konqueror a proper web browser, instaed of being half-browser & half-file manager
<Sicelo> what do you use magespawn?
<magespawn> kali linux and debian, both gnome based
<Sicelo> awesome. debian for me too
<magespawn> thei version of kali is debian based, so essentially debian'
<magespawn> this
<Sicelo> yes, kli is maintained by Raphael Hertzog .. a DD ;)
<inetpro> Sicelo: what's wrong with Dolphin?
<inetpro> I don't even have konqueror installed
<inetpro> dolphin is the default file manager on KDE these days
 * inetpro uses mainly Firefox for web browsing
<MaN1> why not krusader :p
<inetpro> Maaz: is www.krusader.org down?
<Maaz> inetpro: Yes, http://www.krusader.org/ is down (Server is not responding)
<inetpro> MaNI: convince kde guys to make it the default
 * theblazehen wishes I could snapshot and roll back physical hardware
 * theblazehen starts thinking about zfs snapshots and CRIU
<inetpro> theblazehen: what broke?
<Rynomster> morning peoplez :)
<Sicelo> inetpro: dolphin is perfectly fine. i hate that konqueror is a dolphin-wannabe
<inetpro> theblazehen: use rsnapshot 
<inetpro> Sicelo: no, no... konqueror used to be awesome
<MaNI> konqueror existed long before dolphin though
<MaNI> so you can't really say its a 'dolphin-wannabe'
<Sicelo> for me it is :)
<inetpro> dolphin only came later
<MaNI> basically when kde4 came out, they tried to make konqueror a web browser only and split the file managing stuff out into dolphin
<Sicelo> file-manager wannabe then :)
<MaNI> but a lot of people missed various konqueror functionality, so they back peddled a bit - so konqueror continues to do both as well
<Sicelo> KISS principle ... 
<inetpro> konqueror became too much of everything for everyone and became very difficult to maintain
<inetpro> and dolphin started off as a very basic file manager because of the difficulties in maintaining konqueror
<Sicelo> anyway, KDE works. Gnome works. good enough for me :)
<Sicelo> i'll keep KDE on the lappy, and Gnome on my PC
<inetpro> at first look, dolphin is a very simple file manager, but it has many talents these days and is very stable now as well
<MaNI> I'd not actually recommend konqueror as a browser at this point though, I must say
<inetpro> https://userbase.kde.org/Dolphin
<MaNI> if you are fine with dolphin you should probably just use dolphin and (opera or firefox or chromium) and forget about konqueror
<Sicelo> oh. what's the problem with konqueror in connection with browsing?
<Sicelo> i do have FF though .. but just curious
<MaNI> not so much a problem with the software as a case of, nobody tests their sites for it, so you are more likely to run into broken web pages
<inetpro> Sicelo: that ^^
<Sicelo> ah
<inetpro> konqueror uses KHTML as its layout engine... but I am not sure whether this is still 100% true
<inetpro> WebKit's HTML and JavaScript code was originally a fork of the KHTML and KJS libraries from KDE
<MaNI> you can now pick I think between KHTML and webkit backend
<inetpro> webkit has now been further developed by individuals from KDE, Apple, Google, Nokia, Bitstream, BlackBerry, Igalia, and others. OS X, Windows, Linux, and some other Unix-like operating systems are supported by the project
<MaNI> chromium, opera etc. now use blink, blink is a fork of webkit, which was a fork of khtml
<MaNI> only safari (I think) still uses webkit
<inetpro> fact is, konqueror was a good base for what we see on today's web browsers
<MaNI> I kind of feel that it has outlives it's purpose I must admit
<inetpro> for sure
<MaNI> *outlived
<inetpro> sadly WebKit is now a trademark of Apple, registered with the U.S. Patent and Trademark Office
<magespawn> they said it would remain open though
<Sicelo> i thought it was always their trademark
<inetpro> Sicelo: I prefer free/libre open source software 
<Sicelo> of course! :)
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Sicelo> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Sicelo 
<SEptic> kubuntu installed, xubuntu installed
<Kilos> lol
<SEptic> whats with Lubuntu? whats that favour all about?
<Kilos> light ubuntu
<SEptic> *flavour
<Kilos> baqsic
<Kilos> basic
<SEptic> aah i see
<Kilos> for slow machines
<magespawn> uses the LXDE fro the desktop
<theblazehen> inetpro: Nah, was testing something before automating it with config management. Needed physical hardware
<theblazehen> And rsnapshot doesn't do memory
<theblazehen> Although 21 GB used is quite a bit to snapshot..
<theblazehen> 2 TB ram on this server...
<Kilos> wow
<SEptic> 0_o
<inetpro> theblazehen: ah, I understand :-)
<inetpro> snapshot and roll back on physical hardware would be cool
<inetpro> but you would need lots and lots of disk space for that
<inetpro> theblazehen: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/226144/creating-a-snapshot-of-a-linux-system
<magespawn>  inetpro have you used Cisco routers?
<inetpro> magespawn: what's wrong?
<magespawn> nothing i just have a cisco 800 adsl router an was looking for some pointers of where to start
<Sicelo> with?
<inetpro> for the real stuff you can ask Symmetria anything about networking
<magespawn> how to configure and set it up, test it as well since i do not know if it works 100%
<magespawn> can only access via the console at the moment
<inetpro> I'm sure many others here also know much more than I know
<Sicelo> that's for home use? O.o
<magespawn>  not for any use, i picked up when it was replaced, so i thought it might be an idea to learn
<magespawn> i think it is the bottom of the enterprise routers
<Sicelo> there's lots of info online .. even a full config 'script'
<Sicelo> of course, i'm no cisco guy myself ... 
<theblazehen> ty inetpro. I know about fs level, can also use lvm, but that doesn't really preserve state of ram etc.
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> where is symmetria
<Kilos> Maaz seen symmetria
<Maaz> Kilos: symmetria was last seen 17 hours, 26 minutes and 53 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-07-17 14:32:57 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2016-07-17 13:50:58 PDT
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> Sicelo so can you run kde
<Sicelo> yes .. it works fine too :)
<Kilos> yay
<Sicelo> i'm going to keep it for the lappie .. 
<Kilos> get used to it and you will not enjoy others anymore
<Sicelo> had a bit of a fight to find two of my most used WM features: 1. focus-follows-mouse, and 2. multiple workspaces
<Sicelo> but i eventually got both .. so i'm fine
<Kilos> kde has lots of configuring
<Kilos> you can modify just about everything
<pavlushka> Is there any way to make the wifi device work, http://paste.ubuntu.com/19904862/ ?
<Sicelo> for my use case, i can conclude that Gnome=KDE .. but yes, i know very well that this is a holy war, like vi vs. emacs :p
<Sicelo> pavlushka: Broadcom, eish
<pavlushka> yep, eish.
<Sicelo> tried the b43 module?
<Kilos> pavlushka what system are you using there
<Sicelo> looks like there aren't really any known good working linux drivers for that (at least in debian, even sid)
<pavlushka> Kilos: Sicelo  every thing is in the pastebin, I need to run , sorry, be back withing 2 hours, :)
<Kilos> ok
<Sicelo> seems you'll have to go with USB 
<Kilos> to much stuff in the bin, reading so much hurts my head
<Kilos> he can ask HP they normally linux friendly
<pavlushka> and Sicelo , will check on b43.
<Sicelo> Kilos: [14e4:4365] is 'BCM43142 802.11b/g/n' from 'Broadcom Corporation' that should suffice :)
<Sicelo> pavlushka: won't work :( .. works for some revisions of that family .. not yours
<Kilos> sjoe murphy visits there as well
<Sicelo> Broadcom, grrr one of those terrible companies we have to deal with unfortunately
<Sicelo> that 4365 seems only supported by that wl module which you already have loaded anyway .. so
<Sicelo> which should work :-/
<Sicelo> got wifi disabled via bios/fn key combo perhaps?
<Kilos> hopefully he sees all this when he returns
<Kilos> ty for helping Sicelo 
<Kilos> pavlushka ^^
<Sicelo> does kde have a gnucash replacement?
<Sicelo> i haven't used gnucash itself in a long time .. but something made me remember it today
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> gogle alternative for kde
<Kilos> or wait for one of the experts to tell you
<Sicelo> i'm suddenly thinking gnucash should be relatively DE independent
<Kilos> i dont fiddle with fancy stuff
<Kilos> kde can run gnome apps
<Sicelo> Kilos: i read a bit of your story yesterday. impressed :)
<Kilos> what story
<Kilos> haha
<Sicelo> yes, *that* one :p
<Sicelo> how you got into linux, etc.
<Kilos> my blog?
<Sicelo> i got it from one of the ubuntu sites .. 
<Kilos> oh my
<Sicelo> you're famous ;)
<Kilos> no man im a greeter bot
<Kilos> famous peeps are targets
<Kilos> i had forgotten about my blog
<Kilos> half isnt even there anymore
<Kilos> Sicelo gnucash is in the repos
<Kilos> you can install it
<paddatrapper> Sicelo: what's gnucash used for? 
 * paddatrapper is too lazy for searching at the moment
<Kilos> Gnucash provides accounting functions suitable for use by small businesses and
<Kilos> individuals. It can track finances in multiple accounts, keeping running and
<Kilos> reconciled balances. There is support for customer, vendor and employee
<Kilos> processing.
<Sicelo> yes :)
<paddatrapper> Ah thanks Kilos
<Kilos> thats from the write up in synaptic
<paddatrapper> I was thinking bitcoin or something password related 
<Kilos> lol
<Sicelo> i've used it once in the past ... i suppose it should run just fine under kde .. not with the laptop right now
<Sicelo> lol paddatrapper :p
<paddatrapper> Is it GTK based then? 
 * Sicelo has to check
<Kilos> It has an X based graphical user interface, double entry, a
<Kilos> hierarchy of accounts, expense accounts (categories), and can import Quicken
<Kilos> QIF files and OFX files.
<Kilos> thats all i have on it
<Sicelo> yup .. gtk
<paddatrapper> Pretty cool. Though I currently have no need for accounting software :) 
<Kilos> haha one needs money before you worry about such things
<Kilos> paddatrapper please dont forget ibid
<Kilos> you forgot to discuss it with the weed?
<MaNI> theres kmymoney
<paddatrapper> Sicelo: it'll run fine then. Just look a little odd. There should be a GTK engine plugin to support your KDE theme out there somewhere 
<paddatrapper> Kilos: I didn't end up seeing him. I'll poke him now now
<MaNI> https://kmymoney.org/screenshots.php - should you want something more KDE native
<Kilos> tell him im nagging
<MaNI> I vaguely remember preferring it to GNUCash - but it depends on your exact needs I guess
<Kilos> hi MaNI you use kde?
<MaNI> devout KDE user yes
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> we are growing
<Kilos> used to just be fly and pro
<paddatrapper> We are everywhere. Lol
<MaNI> I've always been a KDE user though, since before ubuntu even existed, so thats not something new :p
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> most of the clever peeps use it and i follow
<MaNI> KDE is far from perfect but it annoys me a lot less than gnome, hehe, but it's really something thats different for each person I guess
<Kilos> linux is growing too fast
<magespawn> late all home time
<Kilos> before one release is completely stable they are working on the next one
<Kilos> go safe magespawn 
<Kilos> Maaz seen septic
<Maaz> Kilos: septic was last seen 4 hours, 15 minutes and 59 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-07-18 04:55:07 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-07-18 07:52:45 PDT
<Kilos> looks like kde floored him
<Kilos> oh ja inetpro other one was plustwo 
<theblazehen> Hmm. Been thinking about laptop security. How about having a login manager that has a guest account, and when that logs in it copies a minimal userspace (with maybe just a web browser and file manager) into a ramdisk, then starts to wipe the hard drive? Do an ATA Secure Erase, the blkdiscard and then overwrite with /dev/zero?
<Kilos> Sicelo you still here
<Kilos> i go eat. wbb
<Kilos> Maaz watch them
<Maaz> oh Kilos I will watch them no problem, but you better be back soon!
<Sicelo> Kilos: yes
<pavlushka> Sicelo: so what can be done?
<pavlushka> Sicelo: how can that be enabled on the firmware? I have not much idea on that.
<Kilos> Sicelo here is my other one
<Kilos> http://kilosubuntu.blogspot.co.za
<Kilos> start at the bottom
<Sicelo> pavlushka: start with the easy stuff - confirm it's enabled in BIOS, check if there's a switch to disable WiFi, or a key combination, usually FN+ one of the F keys
<Sicelo> failing that .. have a look at 'man rfkill' .. might help
<Sicelo> beyond that .. i have no idea
<nsnzero> what wifi chipset ?
<pavlushka> Sicelo: I have checked that and have checked this too, http://www.linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43/, which says there's no linux driver for it.
<Sicelo> yes, the b43 won't work for your card .. but wl should .. at least it claims support for it
<Sicelo> sucks .. but you may be forced to go USB after all
<Sicelo> or someone else will suggest something that works :)
<Sicelo> nsnzero: broadcom BCM43142 802.11b/g/n .. pci id 14e4:4365
<nsnzero> broadcom has  proprietary drivers -  if i am not mistaken 
<Sicelo> yes, the wl :(
<nsnzero> is it an internal 
<nsnzero> is it an internal card ? laptop ?
<paddatrapper> rfkill unblock all maybe? 
<Sicelo> pavlushka: ^^
<Sicelo> i guess internal though .. he said it's a Dell iirc, laptop
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: if I recall correctly that's the same chip as me. Under Ubuntu/Kubuntu it had no issue installing the proprietary drivers required on install. Debian and arch required finding them in the various repos 
<Sicelo> he gave us this paste - http://paste.ubuntu.com/19904862/
<Sicelo> i see he never said dell ... lol
<nsnzero> yip got to just run the driver manager to install proprietary driver  - type "driver" in the unbuntu menu to locate it 
<superfly> If I remember correctly, paddatrapper had to install the broadcom-dkms package 
<paddatrapper> I saw. I'm on mobile at the moment which is making going through that difficult 
<paddatrapper> superfly: yup. That's the one. For some reason the dkms package worked, but the normal one did not
<Sicelo> this is where i found the reference to wl, https://wiki.debian.org/wl .. and that's the proprietary driver afaict .. 
<Sicelo> lol .. Ubuntu
<Sicelo> Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM43142 802.11b/g/n [14e4:4365] (rev 01) Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company BCM43142 802.11b/g/n [103c:2230] Kernel modules: bcma, wl
<Sicelo> thats's from his paste .. so it actually seems he doesn't have the module, even though it's listed there :)
<Sicelo> pavlushka: < nsnzero> yip got to just run the driver manager to install proprietary driver  - type "driver" in the unbuntu menu to locate it
<nsnzero> while we on the subject of drivers - i have a atheros wifi bluetooth combo PCI  card in this laptop - the bluetooth works now and then - any ideas 
<Sicelo> heh, sounds hectic 
<pavlushka> Sicelo: nsnzero superfly paddatrapper , is there a terminal way?
<Sicelo> apt-cache search?
<pavlushka> I prefer, and its not my laptop, so that would be easier.
<nsnzero> if it shows no adapter - i just reboot and it works perfect  
<Sicelo> e.g. apt-cache search broadcom dkms 
<pavlushka> Sicelo: what keyword I will search, "apt search" is easier.
<nsnzero> yes there is a method from cli 
<Sicelo> oh wow .. debian doesn't seem to do apt search :)
<Sicelo> or i'm missing a package :-/
<Sicelo> or you meant aptitude?
<Sicelo> ~$ apt-cache search broadcom dkms
<Sicelo> broadcom-sta-dkms - dkms source for the Broadcom STA Wireless driver
<Sicelo> ^^ at least that's its packaging in debian .. dunno about ubuntu .. try a similar search
<nsnzero> firmware-b43-installer is what i found 
<nsnzero> apt search broadcom ^^
<Sicelo> nsnzero: please run `which apt` .. i'm curious about this search you guys do .. doesn't work on my system, heh
<nsnzero> Sicelo:  /usr/bin/apt
<Sicelo> maybe `dpkg -S $(which apt)` as well
<nsnzero> pavlushka: run ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' and paste the output
<nsnzero> Sicelo: apt: /usr/bin/apt
<Sicelo> alright. thanks
<nsnzero> maybe the repository will help  : 
<nsnzero> irmware-b43-installer/xenial,xenial 1:019-2 all
<nsnzero>   firmware installer for the b43 driver
<Sicelo> ah .. it wasn't in wheezy .. but is there in jessie (that apt search)
<Kilos> wb SEptic 
<SEptic> howdy
<pavlushka> Its not my machine, but on my machine sudo ubuntu-drivers list returned just  "intel-microcode"
<nsnzero> pavlushka: sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall 
<nsnzero> pavlushka: which version of ubuntu you troubleshooting ?
<pavlushka> nsnzero: Its doing something, two packages is installing, though I have no complain for my pc but I will tell that person with the wifi problem, :)
<pavlushka> nsnzero: Ubuntu 16.04, 64 bit.
<Sicelo> looks like ubuntu provides proprietary stuff in a "restricted" repository? maybe that's repo isn't active on said machine and therefore the driver cannot be found? clearly the system 'knows' what driver it should load, but said driver isn't there
<nsnzero> once i had a trouble with the wifi on mine - kubuntu 16.04 64 bit - it was the network manager - i assume the system is updated ?
<SEptic> i get that intel-microcode popup in my wife's dell inspiron laptop
<paddatrapper> Could be non-free repo? At least that is how Debian does it
<nsnzero> yip intel micro code is in the non free 
<Sicelo> yeah .. debian calls them non-free .. seems ubuntu calls them restricted
<tumbleweed> ubuntu has two classes of non-free
<Sicelo> anyway .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Broadcom_STA_Wireless_driver_.28Proprietary.29 .. you need those STA drivers for that laptop .. how you get them isn't too clear to me :)
<tumbleweed> restricted is mostly hardware-support, and it's supported as much as main is
<Sicelo> either  broadcom-sta or bcmwl-kernel-source
<tumbleweed> multiverse is the rest of non-free, with universe level support
<Sicelo> hi tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> hi :)
<Sicelo> seems there's instructions for installing STA here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing_STA_drivers .. if that doesn't help, i guess the lappie is going to the bin :-$
<Kilos> ohi tumbleweed wb
<SEptic> ... is possible to dualboot kubuntu & mint? must be
<nsnzero> sudo apt install broadcom-sta-dkms
<nsnzero> SEptic: yes they can dual boot 
<paddatrapper> tumbleweed: kil
<pavlushka> Sicelo: "sudo apt install dkms broadcom-sta-dkms"
<Sicelo> that works for you pavlushka? :)
<paddatrapper> tumbleweed: Kilos has been bugging me. I put a PR in for ibid adding duckduckgo search support
<nsnzero> take care guys i am off 
<paddatrapper> Cheers nsnzero
<pavlushka> Sicelo: I figured that but the problem is on someone else's PC, So lets see the result
<Sicelo> so you'll work on it tomorrow?
<pavlushka> I am online with him now, will take some time to see the result
<Sicelo> ah :)
<Sicelo> he's going wired internet on the laptop at least?
<paddatrapper> I've found tethered phone to be pretty good toi
<paddatrapper> s/toi/too
<Sicelo> if you have good mobile deal though, otherwise it can be very painful
<paddatrapper> Sicelo: or use wifi like that. That's how I did Debconf for a couple days 
<Sicelo> just found a 'bug' in kde .. laptop suspended while charging, so charging icon was showing ... re-using it long after charger disconnected, and the charging icon still showing, but clicking the details correctly shows discharging
<paddatrapper> Lol. I must say I have never run into that particular bug before 
<Sicelo> i guess  plugging in charger for a moment will 'fix' it 
<paddatrapper> Or restart x if you really want to
<Sicelo> i notice kde tries to conserve screen real estate .. where gnome prefers more whitespace ... can't say which i prefer .. sometimes the kde way looks a bit cluttered :-/
<Sicelo> but it does result in less scrolling :)
<paddatrapper> I like the flat look of KDE plasma. And efficient use of space :) 
<Sicelo> i was just now in Akregator .. it's a little too cluttered imo than liferea (its counterpart under gnome) .. but i do appreciate it on the small laptop screen
<paddatrapper> Haven't actually used Akregator much. Don't really follow rss feeds 
<Sicelo> paddatrapper: like flat? use Microsoft's Metro :p
<Sicelo> Windows 10
<paddatrapper> Sicelo: lol. I like a working machine and besides have you tried installing python + qt on Windows? 
<Sicelo> no
 * paddatrapper twitches nervously
<Sicelo> :)
<paddatrapper> Be glad. It's painful :) 
<Kilos> you chased the weed paddatrapper 
<Kilos> naughty
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Haha. Yup
<Sicelo> Win 10 messed up my work computer .. now USB doesn't work properly .. i plug in my N900 phone, device manager 'sees' it, but it never appears on the system until a reboot :-/
<Kilos> tell him no rest for the wicked
<paddatrapper> Definitely not! 
<tumbleweed> paddatrapper: aha. I don't read the inbox that my github mail goes to, very often
<paddatrapper> tumbleweed: lol. No worries. It also fixes SQLAlchemy compatibility on newer versions 
<Kilos> naughty
<Kilos> helloooo tumbleweed 
<Kilos> hee hee
<tumbleweed> paddatrapper: if it really does that I'll be impressed
<tumbleweed> sqlalchemy compatibility is hard
<tumbleweed> we do some evil things with it
<paddatrapper> Well it now runs fine on 14.04. I actually am curious to see if it's fine with Debian unstable 
<SEptic> *sigh* ... somehow kubuntu went from a VM to being installed on my HP laptop
<SEptic> :P
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> how did you manage that
<SEptic> it was on purpose
<SEptic> i like it
<Kilos> well done
<Sicelo> excellent SEptic. what did you have before?
<SEptic> mint 17.3
<SEptic> i miss the windows key + e for file explorer and windows key + d for desktop ... but tis but a flesh wound
<Sicelo> should be able to bind that i guess
<SEptic> much cleaner than mint, i laak alot
<Kilos> you can set your own keys in kde
<Kilos> look in settings
<SEptic> ooooh sexy
<Kilos> you can configure lots on kde
<SEptic> whats your guys rated email client?
<SEptic> evo, thunder, kmail?
<Sicelo> mutt :)
<Kilos> you can set compose keys and lots of other things i dont even understand
<Kilos> thunderbird works ok
<Sicelo> i guess on K.. you should go with Kmail?
<Kilos> kmail sucks
<Sicelo> oh, lol .. interesting
<Sicelo> haven't touched it yet
<Sicelo> what sucks for example?
<SEptic> my company recently got nailed with ransomware ... so they moved the entire domain over to microshaft cloud
<SEptic> in the process ... they lost 9 years of my emails
<Kilos> i couldnt even get kmail to work at all
<Kilos> ask inetpro what to use
<Sicelo> SEptic: which ransomware?
<SEptic> so i dumped windows and went linux
<MaNI> kmail is a bit of a sad story
<MaNI> it was for a long time the absolute best email client in existence, but for some reason in the kde4 transition it became super unreliable and bad
<SEptic> it was a russian one, it got in on a port forward for some accounting software out of capetown
<Sicelo> meh .. that's why i was saying yesterday that the DEs are just launchers for me .. i always thought kmail was THE mail client :-/
<Sicelo> i'm happy with my  mutt then
<SEptic> lol
<MaNI> not sure if they've finally fixed it - I'm too scared to look again, but it was a huge issue
<Sicelo> sucks SEptic 
<MaNI> randomly losing emails and stuff
<MaNI> went from best client to dodgy overnight
<SEptic> eish
<MaNI> best to just stick with thunderbird or evolution or something else I guess
<Kilos> tbird works well for me
<SEptic> i was using evolution and thunderbird, both did well
<MaNI> unfortunately I draw the line at email loss
<Kilos> even calenders and stuff
<Sicelo> apparently some aren't happy with evolution too .. complaining about crashes, etc.
<MaNI> I'm not overly happy with evolution, but I use it because it hasn't lost me any emails
<Sicelo> i didn't use it too much myself tbh .. but once or twice it froze
<MaNI> as much as I want to find a nicer client it's just too much hassle, heh
<Kilos> inetpro tell him man
<SEptic> aah cool
<MaNI> would love to hear that kmail has been resotred to its former glory, as it was almost perfect before kde4
<Kilos> maybe pro is sleeping
<Kilos> yum late night coffee and buttermilk rusks
<Sicelo> MaNI: talking about that .. it does sound like kde4 was a regression? during the day i wanted to import a client certificate on the laptop ... there doesn't seem to be a way in kde4, and bug reports always refer to 3.5 or some such version
<SEptic> yum
<MaNI> KDE4 was a huge step sideways - it made a lot of important changes, but at the same time it was super unstable and a lot of functionality that was in KDE3 vanished
<MaNI> also it was released way too soon, so end users were exposed to a lot of unfinished software they never should have seen
<MaNI> but since then a lot of progress has been made, the current KDE4 is IMO now in a position where it is better than what KDE3 offered, the first year or two were really bumpy though, and kmail was one of the worse parts
<Sicelo> so while Gnome was fskcing up with Gnome3, KDE did the same with 4, lol
<MaNI> something like that
<MaNI> one of the mistakes was that they got way too excited by the whole 'semantic desktop' thing
<Sicelo> what is 'semantic desktop'?
<MaNI> basically the idea of attaching 'metadata' to all files/emails/other things so that you can do things like easily search for "all documents that I received from Lucy"
<MaNI> or "All files I downloaded from the pirate bay" or things like that
<SEptic> lol
<MaNI> thats the utopian vision of it at least - in reality it seems to boil down to constantly indexing everything on your harddrive and making your computer so slow it is unusable, and losing all your emails
<Sicelo> ah
<inetpro> I've been using thunderbird for many years and am happy to continue using it until someone can find me a better replacement
<Sicelo> what daemon does KDE use for that? Gnome uses Tracker ....... which has had lots of complaints agains
<MaNI> it was akonadi/nepomuk
<MaNI> now it's balloo? or something - I lose track
<Sicelo> ah .. i renember the name akonadi
<inetpro> ​Toyota throws weight behind Linux patent protection group http://www.zdnet.com/article/toyota-throws-weight-behind-linux-patent-protection-group/
<SEptic> interesting
<Kilos> inetpro gaan slaap
<inetpro> ja baas
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> im busy making a war blog
<inetpro> ai tog! 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> time to rock some boats
<Kilos> peeps will learn, there is only one way
<Kilos> oh two
<Kilos> my way or the highway
<Kilos> when i get into trouble ill call you
<SEptic> lol
<Kilos> then you cant tell them im brain damaged
<Kilos> can tell them
<Kilos> SEptic if you google things to do after installing kubuntu 16.04 there should be some good tips
<SEptic> awesome
<SEptic> super kiff so far
<SEptic> playing with conky too
<Kilos> there was a great guide for 20 things to do with 14.04
<SEptic> sooooo many tweaks and settings available
<SEptic> soooooo awesome
<Kilos> kde rocks
<Kilos> see inetpro another one
<Sicelo> what's super kiff?
<SEptic> kubuntu
<Sicelo> ah
<Kilos> very wonderful
<Sicelo> conky is DE agnostic though .. works just as well with any other DE
<SEptic> yea i see i'll have to tweak it
<SEptic> up for the challenge
<SEptic> k im off to bed and more kubuntu
<SEptic> moro boys
<Kilos> night SEptic 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> oh my fly arrived
<Kilos> all quietly
<Kilos> all good superfly ?
<superfly> I'm fine.
<Sicelo> hi superfly 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<superfly> hi Sicelo
<superfly> Sicelo: the "c" in your name, you say that like the Xhosa and Zulu say their "c"s?
<Sicelo> exactly :)
<Sicelo> soft click
<Sicelo> not the harder ones of Q and X
<Sicelo> my language (siswati) only has the soft click .. when we say Zulu or Xhosa words, we simply soft-click everything
<pavlushka> thanks and Good Night ZA :)
<Sicelo> nighty
<Sicelo> how did it go with your friend?
#ubuntu-za 2016-07-19
<paddatrapper> Morning all
<Kilos> morning inetpro Sicelo paddatrapper andrewlsd anton_may thatgraemeguy theblazehen and other lurkers
<Kilos> Maaz tell superfly You are late!
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell superfly on freenode
<thatgraemeguy> morning
<chesedo> good morning all
<Kilos> hi chesedo urbanslug 
<superfly> Kilos: I'm sorry, the train was a little late this morning
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell superfly You are late!" 29 minutes and 25 seconds ago
<Kilos> haha
<superfly> Sicelo: interesting
<Kilos> as long as youre ok superfly all good
<superfly> ohi thatgraemeguy, chesedo, paddatrapper
<superfly> Kilos: I'm fine
<thatgraemeguy> hi fly
<superfly> even a little bit of rain this morning
<inetpro> goie more
<Kilos> dag my pro
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi there magespawn 
<Kilos> time for chores and sheep herding, wbb
<paddatrapper> Rain makes everything late. I was 15 minutes late for my first lecture this morning... 
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> paddatrapper: pretend it is always raining and be 15 minutes early
<paddatrapper> magespawn: I'm usually there 30 minutes or so before... Today was particularly bad
<SEptic> yo
<SEptic> kubuntu changing my life
<nsnzero> my install is as stable as plutonium - its changing me as well 
<paddatrapper> I found mine to be a bit buggy, but KDE plasma on Debian is as stable add
<paddatrapper> As a rock.... 
<paddatrapper> Why is enter so close to the backspace?.. 
<nsnzero> considering i am running a LTS - it should  be like a rock - but i got sandstone - looks solid but crumbles with  little pressure 
<anton_may> morning
 * Kilos waves
<Kilos> just remember guys, 16.04 is still having many bugs sorted, so if you find probs report them and that will help the dev team
<Kilos> 14.04 lts is stable like granite
<nsnzero> morning Kilos
<Kilos> magespawn he kde peeps are becoming more and more
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<Kilos> hi Cryterion captine 
<nsnzero> i like unstable - keeps me going - like  a mistress - gets me excited in a nice way
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> if you guys enjoy fixing bugs join the bugsquad
<Kilos> they are always crying for more help
<Kilos> for those that dont get the weekly news letter
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue474
<Kilos> Maaz kilos.newblog
<Maaz> http://kilosubuntu.blogspot.com
<Kilos> inetpro here come the waves
<SEptic> fstab in kubuntu not wanna mount so easy as mint
<SEptic> hmm... hang on
<Kilos> what do you want to mount
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> SEptic what are you breaking
<SEptic> know me too well...
<Kilos> lol
<SEptic> fstabbing a network share
<SEptic> trying to install a dependency for teamviewer now ... keep getting forbidden IP with apt-get
<Kilos> you can use apt only nowadays
<SEptic> yoh awesome
<Kilos> what dependancy, isnt it in the repos?
<Kilos> http://www.ubuntumaniac.com/2015/12/install-teamviewer-11-on-ubuntu-1604.html
<Kilos> i havent been able to get the 64 bit version to work on 14.04 but the 32 bit works fine
<SEptic> Package gdebi is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<SEptic> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<SEptic> is only available from another source
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> gdebi is and installer
<Kilos> try change repos
<SEptic> yea looking at that now hmm
<Kilos> maybe repo ubdating or something
<Kilos> https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=6&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiE9eSHof_NAhVVFMAKHQbIDPEQFgg4MAU&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.webupd8.org%2F2016%2F04%2Fthings-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-1604-lts-xenial-xerus.html&usg=AFQjCNH3DOMqpuxuabXB5xg4rPM8QfefIw&sig2=cElmLi4S1XCG19zr9cCviQ
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> there is a story about gdebi in there
<magespawn> i have been given persmission to run vm on the work pc
<Kilos> thats nice magespawn 
<nsnzero> what you installing ?
<Kilos> lol something stable without bugs like 14.04 kubuntu
<nsnzero> since we have so many viruses here - i run lubuntu with windows 7 in a vm - reinstall windows was once a pain 
<nsnzero> now i just use use a backup of the image 
<magespawn> so far win xp 64 prof, kubuntu 16.04 and ubuntu server 16.04
<magespawn> the win xp is for support of customers
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok ok
<magespawn> had one a day ago or so that was running win xp, and i could not remember my way around it all
<Kilos> hahaha
<Sicelo> yesterday it was mentioned that kmail has a habit of losing mail - does this mean it loses mail in its local cache, or it wipes them from the server as wel?
<Kilos> ask  MaNI 
<Sicelo> otherwise, how are you Kilos?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Sicelo> i'm well too 
<MaNI> There were various different bugs I believe, but mostly local cache, if you have a pop email address then local cache is of course everything.
<Sicelo> yeah :P
<Sicelo> POP sucks .. i don't use that
<Kilos> i use it
<Kilos> and im sure all my gmails are still there in the sky
<Kilos> pop only copies new mails down to my thunderbird
<nsnzero> pop downloads the email to the local cache - the server copy is destroyed unless - leave copy on server is selected
<Kilos> i must have done that then
<Kilos> mountains of mail up there
<nsnzero> aaah good - i use pop for most mails but imap when i need to save them for long term 
<Sicelo> i'm lucky that all services i use do support IMAP. 
<Sicelo> anyway, i was just asking re: kmail in case i feel like using it some day .. for now - mutt all the way
<nsnzero> text based email client ?  takes away the beauty of the desktop 
<Sicelo> i use mutt, irssi, etc. .. so yeah ;)
<Sicelo> i said yesterday .. for me a DE is just a launcher :p
<Sicelo> i could even work without one .. but i also need to browse internet in a better way than lynx/elinks
<nsnzero> i tried irissi and send mail - i got lost trying to set it up - maybe i didnt try hard enough
<Sicelo> maybe
<Sicelo> there is only one thing annoying about irssi (for me) .. you can't do /ns id for example
<Sicelo> you have to /quote ns id ...
<Sicelo> which can suck sometimes
<nsnzero> Sicelo: you are hardcore linux  - i am more of the pretty buttons and animations type
<Sicelo> nah .. just a noob still
<nsnzero> you cant be a noob - cos i have to google the commands you quote to see what they do !
<Sicelo> nah .. i know irssi because i use it .. doesn't mean i know other stuff :)
<Kilos> lol
<MaNI> I've not looked at it in over a year though - so maybe it's all fixed I'm not sure
<Sicelo> MaNI: you mean kmail?
<MaNI> yeah
<Sicelo> okay
<MaNI> I'm just not really willing to trust anything thats ever had that sort of issue, data loss bugs are serious in my books
<MaNI> and yeah pop isn't great - but at the time I had a bunch of legacy pop email 
<Sicelo> yes, for sure
<MaNI> The initial bad stuff was years ago though - I mean kde4 happened 8 years ago, so thats a lot of time for things to be fixed, so perhaps at some point it is all in the past. At the same time I've sort of 'periodically checked in' with people I trust since then and asked them if it works properly yet and the general consensus was 'still broken', but I've not checked in over a year now so who knows, some research might be in order, heh
<paddatrapper> I use kmail, but only for IMAP. Been mostly stable
<paddatrapper> It certainly has its quircks though
<magespawn> what is tha nem for htop to install, keep getting cannot locate package
<magespawn> s/nem/name
<magespawn> this is 16.04
<nsnzero> i think htop is part of sys-utils - wait
<Sicelo> htop is standalone
<Sicelo> just apt-get install htop
<Kilos> apt only
<Sicelo> (or is that apt install nowadays?)
<Sicelo> :)
<Kilos> yes
<magespawn> that is where i get the error so something not right somewhere, let me check
<magespawn> hmm does not want to connect za.archive.ubuntu.com
<nsnzero> yip my bad - sudo apt install htop
<nsnzero> server is down - some index files failed to load error
<Sicelo> internet problem?
<Sicelo> dns maybe?
<nsnzero> its from yesterday afternoon - maybe repository maintenance in progress 
<nsnzero> i connect to my laptop via ssh from my android phone and run htop - that way i can see exactly what is running on my system at any moment on the phone
<magespawn> looks like it is working fine now
<nsnzero> updates - oh yeah 
<dlPhreak> Hello all
<Kilos> hi dlPhreak 
<Kilos> you still alive
<dlPhreak> Alive, dead, what's the difference?
<dlPhreak> JK lol 
<Kilos> you make more noise when alive
<magespawn> i have not seen any dead people chatting here
<magespawn> lol
<dlPhreak> Yeah but I'm undead, magespawn hehe
<magespawn> free willed i am assuming
<magespawn> no zombie's allowed here
<magespawn> zombie
<magespawn> zombies
<magespawn> get it right eventually]
<magespawn> i give up
<dlPhreak> Hahaha
<Sicelo> hmm, that 'bug' i talked about yesterday with the charging icon seems serious ... even though the laptop is discharging, as long as the icon 'thinks' the laptop is charging, it does not automatically hibernate :-/
<dlPhreak> Which DE are you using, Sicelo ?
<Sicelo> KDE
<Sicelo> could just be debian jessie's version that's broken
<Langjan> Hi Kilos hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> ok dankie Langjan en jy
<Langjan> Ook goed dankie, hulle voorspel warmer weer...
<Kilos> mooi
<Langjan> het jou goed daar aangekom?
<Kilos> hoog tyd
<Kilos> nee 
<Langjan> eish! ok ek volg op
<Kilos> ai! als so sleg orals ne
<Kilos> nerens doen hulle hul werk nie
<Kilos> hulle het my ook nie gebel nie
<Kilos> ek gaan more hospitaal toe vir my prostaat pille en bors xstrale
<Langjan> Sal jy heeldag weg wees? Watter hospitaal?
<Kilos> kalafong
<Kilos> ons ry 5 uur in die oggend en min dat ons voor 4nm tuis is
<Langjan> watter hospitaal?
<Langjan> ok ek sien dankie
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> pro so se keep up man
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> Wat beteken "pro so se keep up man"?
<Kilos> inet pro se dit vir my as ek stadig is
<Kilos> keep up man
<Langjan> OK sal hulle moet laat weet dat more nie sal werk nie
<Kilos> dankie my vriend
<Langjan> Kan sien jy is nie 'n vrou nie
<Kilos> hoekom
<Langjan> kan nie multitask nie
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> antwoord net een op 'n slag
<Kilos> nee ek kan net een ding op n slag doen
<Langjan> Ek sien so ja, moet net een vraag op 'n keer vra - once upon a time, not twice together
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Langjan> Voel jy OK vandag?
<Kilos> hoes nog kwaai
<Kilos> oggend en saans
<Langjan> Ai
<Langjan> Ek stuur vir jou 'n goeie hoesresep as jy wil
<Kilos> res van die dag nie ondraagbaar nie
<Langjan> Dis seker hoekom jy nie vra wat ek gebreek het nie, lmga
<Kilos> dis die slym goed wat uit die longe kom
<Kilos> so moet hoes
<Kilos> hoes resep van wat
<Kilos> ek vat suiker op ui
<Kilos> en vicks acto plus
<Langjan> suiker? dis gif man
<Kilos> en heuning en gemmer
<Langjan> klink beter
<Langjan> kyk op e-pos
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> epos soos jy
<Kilos> stadig
<Langjan> nee man, jy moet jou masjien stel om meer gereeld af te laai
<Kilos> lol ek het nou net afgelaai
<Kilos> nou is hy hier
<Langjan> hys lankal daar, dis daai kde wat so stadig werk
<Kilos> jaja
<Langjan> bly jy erken, jy kom reg boet
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> jy nogal parmantig vir n toppie ne
<Langjan> Ja want ek is ver weg en kan boonop vinnig hardloop
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> Vlieg jy nog 1 sept?
<Kilos> ons hoop so
<Langjan> Wie gaan my help my goed regmaak?e
<Kilos> wag vir boetie te kom kuier laat ek hom kan pla vir lang ponde
<Kilos> ek sal nog hier wees
<Kilos> net 8 huur voor julle
<Langjan> waar is boetie?
<Kilos> jozi
<Kilos> hy ook siek haha
<Langjan> wats verkeerd
<Kilos> almal het die griep goed
<Langjan> ai
<Langjan> net nie ek en Juanita nie
<Kilos> mooi want julle sterk ne
<Langjan> ja maar was nie 20 jaar terug so nie
<Kilos> verkeerd ge eet
<Langjan> nee, het nie dieet aangevul nie 
<Kilos> o ja dit ook
<Langjan> net dit
<Kilos> oompie ek moet gaan skape kraal toe jaag
<Kilos> sal jy later nog hier wees
<Langjan> ok 
<Kilos> dankie
<Kilos> wees soek intussen ne
<SEptic> i think my fstab is executing before my networks are established... where does rc.local fit into the booting sequence of kubuntu?
<Langjan> ek soek, lmga! 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> soet nie soek nie man
<Kilos> Langjan skrik wakker en weet wat ek wou se
<Langjan> Hoe moet ek weet wat jy wou se as jy dit nie se nie boet?Lmga
<Langjan> het jy nie op die skaapdrolle gegly nie?
<Kilos> dink wat pas beter man
<Kilos> ek sukkel met my volk
<Langjan> eks nie volk nie, eks 'n  boer!
<Kilos> lmga
<Langjan> Vanaand gaan die volkies koring sny, koring sny - jy ken die volkspeleliedjie?
<Kilos> dis presies die volk van wie ek praat
<Kilos> jaja
<Langjan> nee my pigment is te min daarvoor
<Kilos> die wat gekyk het hou die ander volk werk
<pavlushka> Good evening ZA!
<Langjan> nee hulle het voor gewerk, die ander moes byhou
<Kilos> evening pavlushka 
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> jaja
<Langjan> hi pavlushka howzit?
<Langjan> ja-nee
<Langjan> Jy moet baie siek wees
<Sicelo> hi hi pavlushka :)
<Kilos> hoekom?
<Langjan> vergeet om te vra wat het ek gebreek
<Kilos> o ja
<Kilos> sjoe
<pavlushka> Langjan: It was great, just missed it by a pico margin, :p
<Langjan> ?
<Kilos> huh?
<Langjan> What did you miss pavlushka ?
<Langjan> pico margin?
<pavlushka> yesterday I was helping someone trouble shooting his wifi, we missed something at the beginning, I am repenting for that, :(
<Kilos> oh is it fixed now pavlushka ?
<Langjan> well sounds like you found it again, so?
<Sicelo> tell us more
<Langjan> Wat het ek gebreek Kilos ?
<Kilos> wb aquarat 
<Kilos> hy konnie iemand se wifi aan die gang kry nie
<Kilos> oh
<pavlushka> there was actually a kind of device conflict, you will notice the device was using two module at a time.
<Kilos> ek weet nie, vertel jy
<pavlushka> wl and bcma
<Sicelo> i saw the modules, but they were not in use :-/
<Kilos> ah so disabling the wrong one cured the prob
<Langjan> niks nie, werk nie met kde nie! Lmga! 
<pavlushka> no, we had make only one available, and the other one blacklisted
<Sicelo> you blacklisted the 
<Kilos> wag jou beurt kom weer
<Sicelo> yes :)
<Sicelo> bcma blacklisted, i guess?
<Langjan> Conflict never good, even on machines
<pavlushka> that was to find out which one to black list after testing both.
<pavlushka> by one at a time.
<Sicelo> or i should ask .. which one is best? wl, i suppose?
<Kilos> now you hve learned more so thats good
<pavlushka> first removing both, and then modprobing one by one and testing.
<Sicelo> i learned about apt install :)
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> may be wl, not sure
<pavlushka> Sicelo: :)
<Kilos> Langjan whats with the docx files
<Kilos> dont you know how to use gedit
<Sicelo> that's what i've found out with helping .. you give something, and get something in return .. may be completely unrelated, but it's something
<Kilos> or even type in the email
<pavlushka> Sicelo: you can see it here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Switching_between_drivers
<Sicelo> yeah .. i remember that from yesterday. ;)
<pavlushka> lol @ Sicelo 
<pavlushka> for give something and get something
<Langjan> Whats wrong Kilos, can kde not open docx files? I usually only use gedit to get rid of formatting that I don't need
<Kilos> oh yes i opened it fine but
<Kilos> attachments are painful things
<Langjan> I have some odf files on my system, some Word xp and some docx, Unity handles them all well!!
<Kilos> fill my desktop with junk
<Kilos> you use libreoffice so of course you can see stuff
<Langjan> well copy and paste to wherever you like or memorise and delete, I know its difficult to create folders in My Documents using kde
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Langjan> dont you use libre office?
<Kilos> to open attachments yes
<Langjan> ok but you never create docs?
<Kilos> didnt you read the little book fly did for me
<Langjan> little book about?
<Kilos> reapiring win pcs from a linux usb stick and doing data recoveries etc
<Kilos> repairing
<Langjan> dont remember, but at my age that doesnt mean much
<Kilos> oh yes
<Langjan> oh no
<Langjan> lmga!
<Langjan> you'll get there
<Langjan> let me check
<Kilos> get some bacopa
<Langjan> backup?
<Langjan> whats the books name?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ive forgotten
<Langjan> lmga! hiehiehie
<Kilos> it was just a guide on how to use the stick
<Kilos> read your mail
<Langjan> so now you need a guide on how to index
<Kilos> no man thats was three drives ago
<Kilos> or mor
<Kilos> e
<Kilos> and this lappy came in since then as well
<Kilos> and then the ssd
<Kilos> sigh
<Langjan> Gotta go somewhere, no sheep, chat later
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> go safe
<Kilos> paddatrapper keep me informed as to what the weed says please
<paddatrapper> Will do Kilos
<Kilos> ty
<magespawn> home time, chat later all
<Sicelo> cya magespawn 
<Kilos> later magespawn 
<Kilos> supper time
<Langjan> Eet lekker vriend, ons gesels weer vorentoe as jou kde nie breek nie. 
<Kilos> cheeky old man
<inetpro> Kilos: Opera browser sold to a Chinese consortium for $600 million (May be a good time to stop using Opera) : https://t.co/mG57kZ3OJp
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> now it will work even better
<Kilos> maybe not let it upgrade anymore thats all
<MaNI> mobile browsers will be a big loss, the desktop version is just a reskinned chrome these days anyway
<theblazehen> Wow. SMTP is from 1982..
<theblazehen> https://tools.ietf.org/rfc/rfc821.txt
<nsnzero> alot of the old protocols are still in use today - costs too much to update the infrastructure if it still does what it supposed to do
<theblazehen> Well, SMTP, not so much. Mostly ESMTP these days
<Kilos> evening inetpro superfly and other za peeps
<superfly> hi Kilos
<theblazehen> hi Kilos, superfly
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> night all. see you tomorrow avy
<pavlushka> Night Kilos superfly theblazehen , :)
#ubuntu-za 2016-07-20
<andrewlsd> Happy Birthday Superfly 
<magespawn> good morning all
<nsnzero> morning magespawn
<magespawn> hi nsnzero 
<magespawn> Happy Birthday superfly
<thatgraemeguy> morning
<thatgraemeguy> happy birthday fly, where's our cake? :-D
<paddatrapper> Morning everyone 
<paddatrapper> Happy birthday superfly
<anton_may> moirnings
<anton_may> One day when I'm big - http://www.samsung.com/za/consumer/memory-storage/memory-storage/ssd/MZ-V5P512BW
<inetpro> good mornings 
<inetpro> oh and happy, happy superfly!
<andrewlsd> anton_may: maybe get one for superfly's birthday ;-)
<Kilos> afternoon everyone
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Langjan> Back at the grindstone Kilos ? Hoes en al, hoesit?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> so klein bietjie bekomerd
<Kilos> hulle se ek het
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> copd
<Langjan> Dis nie mooi om met siekte te spot nie
<Kilos> en chronic bronchitis
<Langjan> ja ek sien dis nie lekker nie
<Kilos> maar ek gaan nie dooi nie so als goed
<Kilos> moet net baie minder rook
<Langjan> Jy sal jou longe moet oppas en opbou, ook jou immuniteit
<Kilos> o en daai ander ding begin
<Langjan> en nie minder rook nie, ophou rook
<Kilos> emphysemia
<Kilos> jaja man
<Langjan> ja dis 'n lelike ding
<Kilos> dit gaan die moelikste wees
<Kilos> maar apart van die hoes is ek ok
<Langjan> Die wil van die mens is die sterkste krag op aarde 
<Kilos> sal julle nog lank treiter
<Langjan> as jy wil dan kan jy
<Langjan> jy treiter my net as jy rook
<Kilos> ek moet eers my kind en haar ma gaan sien voor ek even dink van pad vat anderkant toe
<Kilos> en somer sal help met die hoes
<Kilos> hoe gaan dit met julle oompie
<Langjan> Alles wel hier dankie Kilos 
<Langjan> Iets het gebreek
<Kilos> wat
<Langjan> My hart oorlat jy siek is
<Kilos> ai! man
<Kilos> spaar dit tot ek dooi
<Kilos> ek is nog reg
<Langjan> dan help dit nie
<Kilos> skuus man
<Kilos> en dankie
<Langjan> jy kan net regkom as jy ophou rook  
<Kilos> ek sal
<Langjan> dis wat ek wil hoor, dankie!
<Kilos> maar ek jaag nog skape elke dag onthou
<Langjan> Soos ek gesê het, daar is niks op aarde sterker as jou WIL nie
<Kilos> ek stem
<Kilos> solank ek sulke vriende het is ek goed
<Langjan> God het die mens se wil so sterk gemaak dat hy selfs sy Skepper kon ongehoorsaam wees as hy WIL 
<Langjan> en hy het
<Kilos> ja
<Langjan> Nou luister mooi seuntjie
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> WIL om op te hou
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> WIL om al die gifpyle in die huis weg te gooi
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> WIL om nie weer te koop nie
<Kilos> haha dis maklik
<Langjan> WIL om daat geld te gebruik om jou longe weer sterk te maak
<Langjan> daai
<Kilos> ek koop min
<Langjan> Het jy dit al weggegooi?
<Kilos> een karton n maand en ook nie elke maand nie
<Langjan> en WIL om nee dankie te sê as ander aanbied
<Langjan> karton?
<Langjan> wat kos 'n karton?
<Kilos> niemand bied ann nie
<Kilos> R60
<Kilos> gaan pm
<Langjan> pm?
<Kilos> ai ai ai ai ai
<Kilos> die ander chat plek
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hmm...
<magespawn> home time chat later all
<Kilos> Fetched 36.5 MB in 39s (920 kB/s)
<Kilos> im happy with that speed
<Sicelo> yes, it's nice :)
<Kilos> chesedo- whats with the tail
<Kilos> at least its not dragging
<chesedo-> Kilos: don't know... maybe i'am evolving backwards
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> how clever are you?
 * chesedo thinks clever is a relative word
<Kilos> if i bring you a .org site thats broken can you fix it
<chesedo> Kilos: depends, but the change is good...
<chesedo> what's broken?
<Kilos> i just need to do some more digging but can most likely get control of it
<Kilos> ubuntu-bd.org
<Kilos> its broken
<Kilos> dont ask me involved questions
<chesedo> ok, i'll ask exclusive questions :P
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> did the pro and fly at least show faces here today?
<Kilos> oh 
<Kilos> Maaz seen inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 10 hours, 37 minutes and 30 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-07-20 00:05:20 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2016-07-17 02:43:02 PDT
<Kilos> Maaz seen superfly 
<Maaz> Kilos: superfly was last seen 22 hours, 11 minutes and 32 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-07-19 12:31:27 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2016-07-17 23:34:22 PDT
<chesedo> do not know... first time that mine is visible for the day
<Kilos> holy molt
<Kilos> moly
<Kilos> i cant turn my back for a day even
 * chesedo trying to finish a jQuery plugin tonight... studies start tomorrow
<Kilos> yes that comes first
<Kilos> give it all your attention lad
<chesedo> lol, will do...
<chesedo> that server is not responding at all kilos
<Kilos> ill get canonical to see whats wrong but dont know how long it will take
<Kilos> you work
<chesedo> it's ping is entirely dead... port 80 is open though
<Kilos> i was just looking for a guy that can fis a site and if need be change it to how we want it
<chesedo> Kilos: meaning?
<Kilos> this will all be kudos for ubuntu membership
<Kilos> look at
<Kilos> ubuntu-pk.org and tell me whats wrong
<Kilos> youl need to read up to join us
<Kilos> peeps will run locos the za way if i can get my way
<Kilos> will aslo count for us when we need reverification
<Kilos> sigh also
<Kilos> stupid fingers
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> wb
<chesedo> Kilos: that page redirects to wiki.ubuntu.com/PakistanTeam for me?
<Kilos> oh let me find the site link
<Kilos> eish ive lost it somewhere
<Kilos> work in the meantime
<chesedo> lol, ok
<nsnzero_> evening all 
<Kilos> hi nsnzero_ 
<nsnzero_> how are you ?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<nsnzero_> i am fine thanks
<Kilos> hi SEptic you have broken it already
<Kilos> wb nsnzero 
<Kilos> and spinza 
<nsnzero> thanks Kilos
<SEptic> :/ perhaps maybe
<SEptic> :P
<Kilos> haha
<SEptic> nah its alive and kicking
<Kilos> great
<SEptic> running like a dog on heat
<nsnzero> does anyone have experience in jet databases (MsAccess)
<Kilos> maybe magespawn
<nsnzero> i forced to use it at work -  i want to migrate it to a open source format 
<nsnzero> good night all
<Kilos> night  nsnzero 
<nsnzero> oh i found a way to convert the database 
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> ty superfly cutting vlc volume sorted the scratching
<Kilos> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhH4YxjlMEw
<theblazehen> "221 2.7.0 Error: I can break rules, too. Goodbye." Sometimes I wonder why I'm building a SMTP server from a bash script, a fifo and some netcat
<Kilos> most likely because you can
<theblazehen> Pretty much; yeah :)
<theblazehen> Ah. In english we use the ',' seperator.. Not ';'. Yes...
<theblazehen> Hmm.. I shouldn't expect the other server to be fast. Not sure if I should make an expect script (which would require expect.. Not quite what I want.) or just add some sleep's to the code
<Kilos> think about what would give the best end result
<Kilos> then do it that way
<theblazehen> Well, I want to just use GNU/Linux and netcat (I think there's a GNU netcat?) - so Literally GNU (coreutils + netcat) and Linux the kernel is all that's needed
<theblazehen> Hmm. And something to query dns. But should be gnu, the ones I have
<theblazehen> And the best end result would be from _not_ writing a mail server in bash.. lol
<theblazehen> Hmm.. smtpd as kernel driver..
 * theblazehen wonders if you can write kernel drivers in rust
<theblazehen> Wireshark is awesome
<Sicelo> smtpd as kernel driver sounds like systemd
<theblazehen> Sicelo: I give it a year
<Sicelo> yes, it will
 * theblazehen should pay more attention to the spec.. Now lets see if google will listen to me :)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight'
<theblazehen> night Kilos
#ubuntu-za 2016-07-21
<Kilos> morning all
<magespawn> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi magespawn inetpro theblazehen thatgraemeguy and others lurkers
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<pavlushka> Morning everyone!
<pavlushka> hello Kilos 
<chesedo> morning Kilos magespawn thatgraemeguy pavlushka
<pavlushka> Morning chesedo !
<pavlushka> ChanServ: how it is going there for you?
<simpleirc> Hi I am strugglung sars docs now.  ubuntu gnome 16.04
<simpleirc> cannot submit sars
<pavlushka> chesedo: :oops! how it is going there for you?
<chesedo> pavlushka: great, just started new semester of studies, and you?
<pavlushka> chesedo: wow, thats great, way to go, me, napping!
<chesedo> lol
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<Sicelo> pdf XFA sucks (re - simpleirc's problem)
<Sicelo> good morning  friends
<Kilos> hi Sicelo 
<Kilos> hi bhara7 
<Kilos> welcomer to ubuntu-za
<Sicelo> you're well Kilos?
<Kilos> im ok ty Sicelo and you?
<Sicelo> good too :)
<dlPhreak> Morning
<Kilos> hi dlPhreak 
<dlPhreak> How are you Kilos ?
<Kilos> ok ty and you dlPhreak 
<dlPhreak> Not bad thanks Kilos 
<dlPhreak> Has winter subsided yet over there?
<Kilos> not really
<Kilos> days a bit warmer
<dlPhreak> For about the last 2 weeks we've had some very nice and sunny days.
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hi chesedo seems that one site was turned off in 2013
<Kilos> http://web.archive.org/web/20130123062425/http://www.ubuntu-bd.org/
<Kilos> or nothing added since then
<Kilos> not to worry yet ill do more research first
<Kilos> too much learning new stuff
<magespawn> home time chat later all
<Kilos> i go eat
<inetpro> Kilos: What is the Ubuntu 16.03, 16.05, 15.11, etc?
<Kilos> huh
<Kilos> im lost
<inetpro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/800310/what-is-ubuntu-16-05-16-06-etc?newsletter=1&nlcode=198715%7cf819
<Kilos> yes i know that .1 etc is used for point releases
<Kilos> but dunno the other things
<Kilos> you want to mess with my head again
<inetpro> These are monthly snapshot-releases corresponding to the milestones for the next official Ubuntu release. They are the product of the time-based release cycle used by Canonical for Ubuntu since version 13.04
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> no worries, first time I see this as well 
<Kilos> yay
<inetpro> very confusing and a bad idea if you ask me 
<inetpro> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-16.03
<Kilos> so what is 16.03 actually
<Kilos> is that still part of 16.04
<Kilos> inetpro what does triaged men.is the bug then fixed or what?
<Kilos> s/men/mean
<inetpro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Bug%20statuses
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> too much to worry about
<MaNI> triage basically just means to "classify" and/or assign
<MaNI> so given a priority, and a person to attend to it etc.
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> was so nice and warm today, now its freezing again
<Kilos> sigh
<SEptic> evening
<Kilos> hi SEptic 
<SEptic> hey Kilos
<pavlushka> Ahoy ZA!
<SEptic> ai captain
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-07-22
<magespawn> good morning
<superfly> Morning magespawn 
<magespawn> conference over and doen?
<magespawn> done too
<superfly> Yup, two weeks ago now 
<magespawn> i lose track of time, sometimes
<superfly> magespawn: it means you're getting old :-P
<magespawn>  i go with tha, also focused on a few othe things
<magespawn> other
<superfly> :) 
<paddatrapper> Morning everyone 
<superfly> Morning paddatrapper 
<superfly> thatgraemeguy: so, are you playing Pokemon, or Ingress? 
<thatgraemeguy> morning
<thatgraemeguy> superfly: I'm not sure "playing" is the correct term ;-)
<thatgraemeguy> I have installed both recently, and poked my fingers at them, not sure if you would call that "playing" really
<paddatrapper> thatgraemeguy: you've managed to survive installing Pokémon? Well done! 
<thatgraemeguy> the wife plays it, I don't bother
<Langjan> G'morning Kilos and the guys
<Kilos> morning Langjan paddatrapper thatgraemeguy 
<thatgraemeguy> my day starts at 05:30 and relax time starts at 20:00, and by then I don't want to be wandering around staring at my phone
<Langjan> News from down under Kilos ?
<Kilos> still waiting to hear Langjan 
<Langjan> ok let me know, and your WILL still doing its job?
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> struggling a bit though
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> Great guns! Youre a star! Well done
<Langjan> Eks trots op jou
<Kilos> nie baie maklik nie
<Langjan> Ek is seker, maar ek weet ook jy kán
<Langjan> Het die pakkie al aangekom?
<Kilos> haha en die hoes is erger
<Langjan> Miskien die longe wat nou met meer entoesiasme skoonmaak
<Langjan> en dankbaar is vir die geleentheid
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> Die oomblik dat jy ophou, begin die herstelproses
<Langjan> en die ergste skade word elke keer aangerig deur die éérste sigaret van die dag
<Langjan> onthou dit
<Langjan> dan sal jy daardie eerste een makliker vermy
<Kilos> lol ok ek sal die laaste een rook dan
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> lmga!
<Langjan> Geen salf aan jou te smeer nie...
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> dis soos die ou wat losies langs die spoorlyn kry
<Kilos> en daar kom nog sneeu
<Langjan> die tannie sê die treine sal hom dalk die erste paar nagte pla
<Langjan> toe sê hy moenie worry nie hy sal die eerste paar nagte by sy pêl se huis slaap
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> sneeu?
<Kilos> weather man says it will snow on mountains this weekend
<Kilos> het ek dit verkeerd gespel
<Langjan> sjoe, en daar kom die koue weer alweer
<Kilos> sug ja
<Langjan> Ok my vriend, jy moet my verskoon ons seun kom kuier en ek moet gaan paar dinge koop
<Langjan> het die pakkie nog nie gekom nie?
<Kilos> nee
<Langjan> ok ek volg weer op
<Kilos> genieg jou dag oom
<Langjan> lekker dag vir jou
<Langjan> dankie
<Kilos> selle daar dankie
<superfly> thatgraemeguy: I think you'd find Ingress more interesting than Pokemon. After having played Ingress for 3.5 years, and hearing what people say about Pokemon, I'll be surprised if people play it for longer than 6 months.
<thatgraemeguy> I don't see where I'm supposed to find the time
<superfly> I do it on my commute, but that's also because I take the train, so I have the time there.
<thatgraemeguy> haha no thanks, never again
<dlPhreak> Morning
<anton_may> mornings
<Kilos> hi dlPhreak anton_may 
<Kilos> and superfly 
<Kilos> and inetpro 
<superfly> Kilos: morning sleepyhead
<superfly> :-P
<inetpro> ohi oom Kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> and hello everyone else also
<dlPhreak> How is everyone doing?
<inetpro> at least I'm not everyone but I'm good
<inetpro> it's Friday after all
<inetpro> dlPhreak: how are you doing?
<Kilos> cold
<nsnzero> just some information - ms access database can be read with kexi from the calligra suite - tables are imported 
<dlPhreak> Good thanks inetpro, TGIF
 * Squirm wanders in
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<paddatrapper> dlPhreak: I don't know how I'm still awake today... So tired 
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> why
<dlPhreak> I know the feels, paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> Kilos: long week. Lots of late nights and very early mornings 
<Kilos> eish
<thatgraemeguy> Maaz: seen mazal
<Maaz> thatgraemeguy: mazal was last seen 1 month, 13 days, 16 hours, 56 minutes and 5 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-06-08 10:13:24 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-06-08 11:59:24 PDT
<thatgraemeguy> sjoe
<thatgraemeguy> where is that outjie?
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> he says peeps fight with him here
<Kilos> very snsitive fella
<thatgraemeguy> mmmm yeah
<thatgraemeguy> I see he was last here ranting about Kubuntu being the Vista of Linux
<thatgraemeguy> He should probably just install Windows 10, doesn't sound like he knows what he's talking about :D
<Kilos> hahaha
<SEptic> g'day
<Kilos> hi SEptic 
<SEptic> hey Kilos
<jerit> guys I'm having a hell of a time here
<jerit> need to find a folder called pets.plootopos.com but nothing I've tried works
<Kilos> hi jerit 
<jerit> sudo find / -xdev 2>/dev/null -name pets.plootopos.com
<jerit> sudo find / 2>/dev/null -name pets.plootopos.com
<jerit> find / -name pets.plootopos.com -type d
<jerit> whereis pets.plootopos.com
<Kilos> jerit be patient, as soon as someone gets a break theyll help you
<jerit> no worries, I asked on reddit as well
<jerit> and I'm doing CompTIA's Linux+ on Cybrary over the weekend too
<Kilos> lets see if we can wake someone
<Kilos> chesedo inetpro superfly thatgraemeguy ideas ^^
<inetpro> it's Friday, I've run out of ideas for the week
<inetpro> oops... let me read
<Kilos> and jerit you are welcome here all the time  not only problem times
<jerit> Much appreciated. Didn't even know about this channel until a friend of mine just told me about it
<Kilos> tell your friend i say thanks 
<inetpro> jerit: locate pets.plootopos.com
<thatgraemeguy> if 'find / -name pets.plootopos.com -type d' didn't find it then 1) it doesn't exist, or 2) you spelled it wrong, or 3) its not a directory (symlink perhaps)
<jerit> still nothing inetpro
<jerit> thatgraemeguy I'm guessing the last is the case here
<jerit> set up vesta CP for my web hosting there but I have no idea where it put the websites
<thatgraemeguy> perhaps the name of the directory doesn't even contain the vhost DNS name
<thatgraemeguy> I don't really do control panels, sorry
<jerit> well it just installed and configured apache and such so I didn't have to
<jerit> if I could find apache's vhost config file maybe I can find the website folder
<thatgraemeguy> what O/S is it?
<jerit> ubuntu 14.03.4 I believe
<jerit> server that is
<Kilos> 14.04.3
<jerit> ya that one
<Kilos> hehe
<thatgraemeguy> should be in /etc/apache2/sites-{available|enabled} unless Vesta does weird stuff
<jerit> there exists both a sites-enabled and a sites-available
<thatgraemeguy> might be in there
<thatgraemeguy> although they seem to put stuff in weird places: https://vestacp.com/docs/#config-log-location-debian-ubuntu
<thatgraemeguy> sites-available typically contains configured vhosts, and sites-enabled contains symlinks to them
<thatgraemeguy> so if you have a vhost sites-available/www.example.net.conf then you can enable it using 'a2ensite www.example.net' and reload apache
<thatgraemeguy> i.e. apache only reads what's in sites-enabled when it is building its config
<thatgraemeguy> but again, I 'm describing default Debian/Ubuntu behaviour, control panels can do other things, I wouldn't know
<jerit> I don't understand what I'm looking at in these folders to be honest
<jerit> [14:42] <thatgraemeguy> sites-available typically contains configured vhosts, and sites-enabled contains symlinks to them       <<< that's fixed this problem, however
<thatgraemeguy> yeah the thing with control panels is that its typically an all-or-nothing thing
<thatgraemeguy> what i mean is, if you want to use the CP, then you use it exclusively, don't go mucking about with files and directories on the filesystem, you are going to cause yourself pain
<jerit> found it... DocumentRoot /var/www/root
<jerit> err... /var/www/html
<jerit> all that's there is an index.html
<jerit> :/
<anton_may> Hi jerit did you try the locate cmd?
<jerit> I did
<jerit> apparently what I'm looking for isn't in the smylinks or something
<thatgraemeguy> jerit: honestly I would disregard what I've said, and seek help on using the control panel
<thatgraemeguy> like I said these control panels are meant to fully manage everything for you, you aren't supposed to much around on the filesystem
<thatgraemeguy> either that or ditch the CP and figure out how to do what you want properly
<jerit> doing it properly would mean hiring someone to admin the system who know's what he's doing and I can't afford that yet sadly
<jerit> CP doesn't make sense to me either really
<Trixar_za> thatgraemeguy, what if the cp is lacking the permissions to actually create the users it claims it does - maybe they only exist within the database, but it lacks the permission to create the physical location. You know how tempermental 'all-in-one' solutions can be :/
<jerit> well, I was able to put the files in
<jerit> what if I went into the FTP (confusing as that will be since the CP prefixes all ftp usernames with "admin_" for some reason) and create a file called jeritsomethingorother and search for that
<jerit> ... if there are no symlinks for the site I'm guessing that wouldn't work hey
<thatgraemeguy> Trixar_za: then its a bad CP or badly installed
<Trixar_za> Knowing Debian/Ubuntu defaults, can be a bit of both :P
<thatgraemeguy> regardless, this is a "have your cake and eat it" scenario in my view, others may not agree. you either want to use the CP or you want to DIY
<Trixar_za> Ok, so I googled. The default should be indeed in /var/www/html, but under /var/www/html/USERNAME/
<jerit> ftp says this for pets.plootopos.com -> /home/admin/web/pets.plootopos.com
 * inetpro agrees with thatgraemeguy
<jerit> that dir doesn't exist though
<inetpro> do it the proper way, it is not difficult
<anton_may> that's what she said.......
<inetpro> control panels are for those who don't want to understand things
<Trixar_za> anton_may: she was wrong
<anton_may> lol
<jerit> thatgraemeguy well I don't actually know the password for the ftp so I thought rather than going through doing a reset and all, might as well just directly edit the files I need to edit
<jerit> well, took me 5+ hours but I finally found everything I was looking for and also found that I don't have to make any changes
<jerit> That's kinda irritating since that's basically 5+ hours wasted
<Kilos> wonderful jerit 
<Kilos> but now you know how to find them
<Kilos> and you found the best help chnnel in the world
<Kilos> channel
<jerit> I'll say. The response here has been significantly more positive and helpful than anywhere else I've asked for help on this network
<jerit> Do you guys think the CompTIA Linux+ will be sufficient to get me competant on how to do basic things like this? What about a follow up after I'm done with that?
<anton_may> Yip should be perfect to get you going into the basics if linux. Learning the comnands etc
<anton_may> But nothing beats throwing yourself in the deepend and solve a problem, like today
<anton_may> I'm busy with my first MAAS installation. All I have are the ubuntu docs and it's going slowly, but learning as I go
<anton_may> and youtube vids
<Kilos> haha
<jerit> only way I solved this problem was to reset the password on the ftp account, email myself the details from the CP and login there and fish for the file I needed
<Kilos> whew
<anton_may> well you've learned how to solve a porblem.
<anton_may> Another way also to learn is to install oracle vm and install your flavour of linux and play with it first in a vm environment
<Trixar_za> I tend to think the headfirst method works pretty well.
<Trixar_za> But I was always a faster learner when I'm drowning (except when actually drowning considering I can't really swim)
<anton_may> Yip that's why i got a few old boxes and busy with MAAS cluster on it and see hwat it can do. The possibly deploy it in the production
<anton_may> Ok well have a good weekend all. I'm off ciao
<jerit> Trixar_za you know I've been trying to do this for years
<jerit> except that every time I get the VM set up, its like "okay wtf do I do now?"
<Trixar_za> I mean run it on your PC - I jumped ship from Windows to Ubuntu on purpose. Didn't even have a way to connect to the internet - so had to think on my feet :P
<Trixar_za> I'm not saying you should take that extreme of a step, but you should try using it daily for small tasks. You learn by struggling a bit.
<jerit> especially not since all of my dev work for my clients is .NET based
<jerit> I'd be utterly screwed without a Windows system to work on
<Trixar_za> Then play with Mono and Vala - should be familiar to you
<jerit> we're actually using mono for our pos terminal
<jerit> since the pos system is php hosted on linux, and since there's no php libraries that provide an interface between php and the pos hardware (cashdrawer & receipt printer), we had to develop a pos terminal application in C# that has the libraries for the interface and then load the pos system in a browser control on that
<jerit> allows us to use the same terminal application regardless of what OS is being used in the store
<Trixar_za> Good idea from a technical stand point - especially if you can couple it with a reasonably small micro-linux - you should be able to run it on any POS system - regardless of age.
<jerit> well we're actually planning on shipping the system with relatively cheap windows systems... my partner wanted to run it on tablets though
<jerit> so maybe we can ship on windows tablets... need to get him to get one so we can test that way
<jerit> although tablets might not be ideal since the printer will need to connect to the computer via usb
<jerit> so I figured out that user nginx is running the web server
<jerit> so it would then naturally follow that the files for my websites would exist in /home/nginx somewhere
<jerit> but that directory doesn't exist
<Kilos> power gone wbb
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<magespawn> good evening all
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<jerit> so in my ftp, I'm at /public_html/sma/modules/pos/views and in this directory there's a "view.php" file
<jerit> so you'd think that find ~/ -type f -name "view.php" -print would output SOMETHING
<jerit> given that the file clearly exists but I got nothing suggesting that this file doesn't exist at all
<Kilos> what was the command inetpro gave first
<Kilos> doesnt that work either
<Kilos> locate i think
<magespawn> i htink there is a difference between locate and find
<MaNI> maybe the ftp folder is not inside your home folder (~)
<MaNI> or maybe you don't have read permissions on the folder it is in
<jerit> Kilos I've tried it all
<Kilos> oh my
<MaNI> find vs locate - find actually searches the physical directories - locate looks it up in a database (it won't find things that aren't in the database - the database is only periodically updated when updatedb is run)
<MaNI> locate is obviously faster (but not as reliable)
<Kilos> ty MaNI 
<Kilos> nice when clever peeps join here
<Kilos> i cant help them
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<nsnzero> hey there Kilos
<Kilos> catch up in the logs nsnzero some heavy stuff on the go here with jerit
<magespawn> home time chat later
<Kilos> go safe magespawn 
<nsnzero> Kilos: reading now
<jerit> what I notice about other channels is that if people, after a time, still aren't able to help me, they'll eventually stop responding to me
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> lets see from the bottom
<Kilos> the file is in your home folder right?
<Kilos> hi qwebirc1792 
<Kilos> ai!
<nsnzero> i never knew that logs were kept ! 
<Kilos> your lucky day
<Kilos> you learned something new
<nsnzero> Kilos: i learn .... well you just took the word out of my mouth 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i learn something new everyday and then forget it so i can learn again tomorrow
<Kilos> wb chesedo 
<nsnzero> lol - i know exactly what you mean 
<jerit> Kilos I don't know where the file is. When I connect via ftp, I can browse to public_html/sma/modules/pos/views where I see "view.php" but find -iname "view.php" returns no results
<jerit> damn weird
<Kilos> so then 
<Kilos> i dunno ftp or much else but can you find where or how ftp is connecting to
<jerit> dunno
<superfly> jerit: I presume when you say you're running "find", it's either via SSH or an actual terminal on the box?
<jerit> I set the ftp details on the interface for vesta
<jerit> superfly on the actual terminal
<superfly> ftp (which is broken and you should not be using) does not run a shell
<nsnzero> jerit: you building an point of sale server ?
<superfly> jerit: totally beside the point, but why PHP?
<jerit> superfly yes I know, the ftp was set up with vesta - I'm not in a position to switch it to TLS or SFTP given my knowledge in linux system. The find command is what I'm executing on the terminal
<superfly> jerit: if you have SSH, you have SFTP
<jerit> nsnzero developed a point of sale system for a client which I'm now hosting as best I know how
<jerit> superfly I don't know if I have SSH. I use putty to connect to the terminal and I use the ppk files that AWS requires in order to establish the connection
<superfly> jerit: PuTTY is just an SSH client and terminal emulator for Windows, because it's too borked to have it's own
<nsnzero> jerit: sorry the logs stop at 16h00 so messages from then till now arent logged as yet. i am in the dark here 
<Kilos> jerit if the file is there still, what do you want to do with it
<Kilos> wb SEptic 
<SEptic> hey
<nsnzero> locate works better than find - IMHO
<SEptic> what we discussing?
<Kilos> seroius issues on files that are there but find cant find them
<Kilos> some pets gone missing
<SEptic> oooh cool
<SEptic> specific types of files?
<Kilos> im waiting for jerit to reply
<Kilos> he said this last
<Kilos> I don't know where the file is. When I connect via ftp, I can browse to public_html/sma/modules/pos/views where I see "view.php" but find -iname "view.php" returns no results
<Kilos> now we already into stuff i dont understand
<nsnzero> i did a test - ironically locate found the files - find couldn't 
<SEptic> hmm...
<nsnzero> anybody know how to setup unixodbc ?
<SEptic> negative
<nsnzero> not a problem - its my current goal to set it up 
<SEptic> http://lifeofageekadmin.com/install-microsoft-sql-drivers-unixodbc-2-3-0-rhel-6-64-bit/
<SEptic> ?
<nsnzero> SEptic: thanks 
<SEptic> i've used it before, just shooting in the dark
<Kilos> you guys play with horrible stuff
<SEptic> *i've never used it before
<SEptic> haha my bad
<nsnzero> SEptic: i am trying some things out - but the write-ups are old , so alot of tinkering is required 
<SEptic> hmm reading up about it, sound rather interesting idea
<nsnzero> Kilos: the best way to learn something is to attempt doing  it 
<Kilos> i know the best way to sort windows hassles
<SEptic> nsn: what you wanna do with it at the end of the day?
<Kilos> boot from ubuntu dvd and choose use whole disk for install
<SEptic> lol!
<nsnzero> 15 years ago i created a database using access - we still use it today - but i like to move it to linux - if i can figure out this odbc setup - the transition will be faster  
<nsnzero> basically the odbc driver allows read/write  to MS-Access files from other programs 
<SEptic> aah ok, that makes for a good plan
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<nsnzero> night night - i am off as well - brain needs rest 
<nsnzero> take care guys
<SEptic> cheers
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> or is it morning already?
<Sicelo> or both ;)
 * inetpro lol at Sicelo
<inetpro> wb chesedo
<inetpro> and good night everyone
<Sicelo> nighty
#ubuntu-za 2016-07-23
<Kilos> morning everyone
<gremble> Good morning
<Kilos> hi gremble
<gremble> How are you Kilos 
<Kilos> power cuts killed another 80g drive
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> im ok ty lad and you?
<gremble> That sucks. I am well thank you. 
<gremble> Just taking a breather. First week of the semester has been rough haha and the weekend doesn't offer much salvation
<Kilos> ouch
<gremble> Don't think hardwork ever killed anyone though, so it should be fine. :P
<Kilos> hahaha
<gremble> Have you considered getting a UPS to buffer against the power cuts? Or are they prohibitively expensive?
<Kilos> yip  cost is the prob. i have one but battery died, and they not cheap either
<Kilos> saving for trip to aus is priority atm
<Kilos> i should just leave the 2 desktops turned off
<Kilos> lappy at least gives me 2 mins to shutdown
<gremble> Thats good though
<Kilos> yeah its enough time to shutdown if im here when the power cuts
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> will get a new lappy battery in aus
<Kilos> they $45 aud there and R1450  here
<Kilos> so like 1/3 of our costs
<gremble> That is quite a large difference in cost O.o
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> things expensive here
<gremble> Very
<gremble> Books... Books are so expensive. Luckily I've found a few nice second hand bookstores
<Kilos> yeah books are crazy prices
<Langjan> Hi Kilos, Sharks were lucky to get the nil! 
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> very shocking display
<Langjan> News from Melbourne?
<Kilos> eish , she was feeling to bad to go yesterday so got another appointment in 2 weeks time
<Langjan> Ai!
<Langjan> And Sharks need to learn that, in rugby, you need the ball to score points
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> and when you have it dont kick it away
<Langjan> So if you dont want points you just kick it away
<Kilos> oh , maybe that was their plan
<Langjan> What beats me is that they have the ball in the opponents 25 AND they have a penalty in their favour playing advantage, they still kick it away!
<Kilos> yes, i dont understand the tactic at all
<Langjan> Yes good plan, now they have a new record to their name, only team ever to not score a single point in a super Rugby playoffn 
<Langjan> Its not tactic its pathetic
<Langjan> They dont even know the rules
<Langjan> last week their flyhalf kicked into touch after a penalty as if that would end the game 
<Kilos> maybe they are trying to be dropped out of the supers
<Langjan> He was perplexed at why they had to play a lineout
<Kilos> yeah i saw that
<Langjan> dropped out of rugby
<Kilos> shocking
<Langjan> If your'e a coach and the rules change, dont you tell the players?
<Kilos> depends how much pay you get'
<Langjan> Im becoming a Lions supporter
<Kilos> haha tara and debs already have
<Kilos> (10:40:39 AM) baby: LIONS WOOOOO
<Langjan> Hope they thrash the 'Saders but they botched their chances of a home final in Argentina
<Langjan> (10:40:39 AM) baby: LIONS WOOOOO?
<Kilos> that was tara this morning
<Langjan> Ok ok
<Kilos> we call her baby
<Langjan> Cute! Well enjoy the day and hopefully the next game will be better 
<Kilos> ty sir and all the lekker goed daar by julle ook
<Langjan> Your will still holding out? 
<Kilos> battling , have had a couple when things get tough
<Kilos> but im stopping 
<Kilos> dont you nag as well
<Langjan> when?
<Kilos> 2 yesterday and 1 today
<Langjan> Hows the headache?
<Kilos> was bad this morning but ok now
<ra1v3n> Hello
<Langjan> OK but now you've ruined the friendship 
<Langjan> cheers Kilos chat later again
<gremble> Hey ra1v3n 
<ra1v3n> Hello gremble 
<Kilos> hi ra1v3n 
<ra1v3n> mind if I hang here?
<ra1v3n> hello Kilos 
<Kilos> you are welcome
<ra1v3n> ^^ thanx
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<gremble> its what i do
<gremble> im just nursing a pulled bicep xD
<Kilos> ouch
<ra1v3n> aw shame gremble 
<ra1v3n> So I shall be upgrading to LUbuntu 16.04 soon
<ra1v3n> any thoughts?
<ra1v3n> or hints?
<Kilos> are you in a hurry ra1v3n 
<ra1v3n> not really
<ra1v3n> ^^
<Kilos> then wait a bit longer i think
<ra1v3n> for all the updates to hit?
<Kilos> i havent been watching them lately
<Kilos> let me see what i can find out
<ra1v3n> ok
<Kilos> ra1v3n where are you?
<ra1v3n> ZA
<Kilos> yes where
<Kilos> im in pta
<ra1v3n> my skin?
<Kilos> the guys here are all over za
<ra1v3n> lol Durbs
<Kilos> what city? hehe
<Kilos> aw you lucky
<ra1v3n> nah
<ra1v3n> <--------- vampire
<ra1v3n> durbs is the worst
<Kilos> yes today i spose it has gone backwards
<ra1v3n> too Sunny
<Kilos> i love the sun
<ra1v3n> -_-
<Kilos> was a beach life saver in toti
<ra1v3n> Im super pale.... sun just eats me
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> or wb
<Kilos> ra1v3n im just checking with the lubuntu guys i think its them
<Kilos> waiting for a reply
<ra1v3n> kewl thanx man
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> i get mixed up with channels at times
<jerit> got ubuntu server 14.04.4 installed on a VM in VMWare... now this blob:http%3A//imgur.com/71bcc52d-33ad-4891-b79c-580cbd8105d4
<jerit> fuck wth is that?
<jerit> http://i.imgur.com/6zvIvDJ.png
<Kilos> jerit what are you doing
<Kilos> or WAYTTD
<jerit> trying to run my Ubuntu server 14.04.4 VM
<Kilos> ssh into it
<jerit> I can't get it to start even
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> is that a vm in windows
<Kilos> you should have text login prompt only
<jerit> yes but when I try to start the VM in VMWare, that error comes up
<jerit> I don't even get the chance to log in
<Kilos> well hang on, i dont know if anyone here puts ubuntu in a windows vm
<Kilos> ra1v3n check private message tab
<jerit> I'd dual boot but thats a chore in and of itself
<Kilos> no man its not that difficult
<MaNI> message means pretty much what it says
<jerit> well I have 3 hard drives in here and all have data on them so I'm not sure if I want to format any to install the linux OS
<MaNI> you need to reboot your machine - go into the bios - and turn vt support on
<MaNI> what cpu do you  have?
<superfly> good evening Kilos
<Kilos> hi there superfly 
<jerit> MaNI, got an i5 3570K
<MaNI> see e.g. https://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-US/Fedora/13/html/Virtualization_Guide/sect-Virtualization-Troubleshooting-Enabling_Intel_VT_and_AMD_V_virtualization_hardware_extensions_in_BIOS.html for step by step instructions
<superfly> MaNI is right, just go into your BIOS and you'll see an option to enable virtualisation extensions
<superfly> it's usually fairly easy to find, and it's just one of those "on/off" switches
<Kilos> superfly is your mac still a mac?
<superfly> Kilos: you mean, is it running Mac OS? yes, it is. we use it for OpenLP's mac build
<Kilos> spose so for everytime you upgrade your project
<Kilos> ah guessed as much
<jerit> vt-s is enabled in the bios and is supported by my processor
<jerit> okay its running
<Kilos> yay
<jerit> what type of system installation do I want? Normal or live O_o
<jerit> okay I went with normal
<jerit> now I have to select a kernel... why it doesn't just be like "this is what you'll use and you'll like it"
<jerit> sheehs by the time you've got installation completed you've forgotten your login details
<Kilos> lol
<jerit> I am iiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
 * jerit flexes not-existant brain muscles
<Kilos> haha
<jerit> lol I can't sudo
<jerit> dunno what the password is
<jerit> [sudo] password for logan:
<jerit> logan is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported
<jerit> okay but how do I sudooooo
<Kilos> ra1v3n 
<Kilos> some work for you
<ra1v3n> hi
<ra1v3n> yes?
<Kilos> if you like you can join us on launchpad and our mailing list
<Kilos> go to https://ubuntu-za.org
<Kilos> and tick get involved
<Kilos> then you become an official za member
<Kilos> find the mailing list and launchpad goodies
<ra1v3n> do I have to use the email I registered here with?
<Kilos> you use the mail you prefer
<Kilos> most of us use a gmail address
<ra1v3n> kewl 
<jerit> apt-get is installing from disc, not from web O_o
<jerit> thats a first for me
<jerit> this is preventing me from installing a lamp stack here
<Kilos> jerit you can use apt only nowadays
<jerit> still asking me to put in the disc, buuut I don't know if its looking for a disc in my physical rom drive or if its looking for the iso in the virtual one
<Kilos> most likely need to activate the other repos
<Kilos> i dunno how to do that from cli
<Kilos> and unntick the cdrom as a repo
<jerit> well, this seems helpful
<jerit> http://askubuntu.com/questions/386265/media-change-please-insert-the-disc-labeled-when-trying-to-install-ruby-on-ra
<jerit> except sude sed -i '/cdrom/d' /etc/apt/sources.list errors
<jerit> oh thats because whenever I do a ' I have to press space twice
<jerit> so now I've removed cdrom from sources but now I have no sources at all
<Kilos> google adding repos from cli
<jerit> add-apt-repository is an unknown command
<jerit> err... command not found rather
<Kilos> hmm...
<superfly> jerit: which version of ubuntu?
<jerit> server 14.04.4
<superfly> what is the code name? trusty?
<superfly> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main restricted universe multiverse
<superfly> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<superfly> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty-security main restricted universe multiverse
<jerit> superfly, I have no idea @ code name
<jerit> my sources.list is empty and read only so I can't edit it
<Kilos> trusty yes
<superfly> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<jerit> no nano
<jerit> got vi though
<superfly> vi is a little difficult at first, it's not a normal text editor
<superfly> I love it, it's amazingly powerful once you know it
<superfly> jerit: you can use vi
<superfly> just press "i" to get into insert mode, and <esc> to get out of insert mode so that you can save and exit
<jerit> ah that's what I was looking for
<superfly> jerit: also, don't use your arrow keys. vi uses h j k l for movement
<superfly> but you can only move in command mode (press esc to get to command mode)
<superfly> (I use vim for all my development)
<superfly> in command mode, type : to start a command
<ra1v3n> watching an experienced vi/vim/neovim user is akin to watching a squirrel on tik 
<superfly> so saving is :w
<superfly> and quitting is :q
<superfly> (w => write)
<jerit> fuck me running, vi is shit to use
<ra1v3n> lol
<superfly> jerit: it's amazing, but you have to use it the way it was meant to be used, not the way you think it should
<Kilos> jerit we dont swear here
<jerit> superfly I added the sources like you said but unable to locate package nano
<Kilos> we have ladies here at times
<jerit> do we have any ladies here now?
<ra1v3n> <------ thinks vi is amazing 
<superfly> jerit: then you need to "sudo apt update" once you're out of vi
 * superfly agrees with ra1v3n
<ra1v3n> Im a novice tho
<Kilos> the pro is only a novice at fixing cars
<jerit> ra1v3n are you a masochist? :P
<ra1v3n> whatched someone use it on a windows box recently and was in awe of the speed at which he geneated text
<jerit> apparently its abnormal that I can log in as root and edit this file
<superfly> ra1v3n: plugins are extremely useful too
<ra1v3n> generated*
<jerit> oh, would be if I couldn't*
<superfly> jerit: yes, you don't want to be root, you want to only use sudo
<ra1v3n> only ever sudo
<ra1v3n> NEVER sudo su
<jerit> nano installed
 * jerit wipes sweat off brow
<ra1v3n> for sudo su is both sacred and profane! We shall not avail ourselves thereof....
<superfly> ra1v3n: you can also sudo -i ;-)
<Kilos> lol
<jerit> well my apache works :P
<Kilos> ra1v3n have you joined us yet?
<Kilos> i can learn lots from you as well
<ra1v3n> yes I signed up to the mailing list
<Kilos> and if you stay here it isnt a problem when i forget
<ra1v3n> lol
<Kilos> and launchpad?
<ra1v3n> no Im staying
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za
<Kilos> join there then you are counted as a ubuntu-za team member
<superfly> ra1v3n: vimawesome.com
<superfly> http://www.viemu.com/a-why-vi-vim.html
<superfly> jerit, ra1v3n: ^^
<ra1v3n> ok all signed up!
<ra1v3n> ^^
<Kilos> good lad
<jerit> oh hey I just realized, I can set up my client's pos system here on this vm and mess with it that way
<jerit> if I can set it up so that it works on the api I developed, then I can write the manual myself and fire my contractor lol
<ra1v3n> haha
<jerit> I need to install ftp though. Is this generally included in a lamp stack?
<jerit> okay so apache, mysql and php installed (though I haven't actually managed to test mysql yet)
<Kilos> jerit did you thanks superfly for his help
<jerit> actually I didn't :( sorry superfly
<jerit> thanks for the help :) really got me going that did
<Kilos> our fly is a star at everything so we have to keep him happy to help
<jerit> I have openssh server installed but I can't use winscp to access the system
<jerit> need to copy my website files over and configure apache to serve it correctly I guess
<jerit> thinking that http://server_ip/website/ isn't going to be ideal
<jerit> [16:08] <ChainsawBaby> I see a vim user, I see an insane person
<jerit> couldn't have said it better myself ;P
<ra1v3n> yes! But all the best people are!
<Kilos> ra1v3n i dont see you in lp 
<Kilos> jerit have you done the lp bit yet
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> yes i nag till i get my way
<jerit> Kilos the lp bit?
<Kilos> easier just to give in
<jerit> I dunno what that is
<ra1v3n> I logged out
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za
<Kilos> no man ra1v3n you supposed to tick join this team, not just look and go
<ra1v3n> I did join the team
<Kilos> wow
<ra1v3n> Im in 
<Kilos> i dont see you there waiting for approval
<ra1v3n> shadowraven
<Kilos> lemme look
<ra1v3n> there
<Kilos> i still dont see you
<Kilos> ha gotcha
<Kilos> now jerit your turn
<Kilos> ra1v3n welcome to the za team
<ra1v3n> Awesome! thanx
<Kilos> now you get to nag new peeps so i can rest
<ra1v3n> lol
<Kilos> superfly is our resident python and most other languages expert, only he doesnt like php
<ra1v3n> <---------- knows nothing of programming
<Kilos> me neither but with fly around we win all battles
<Kilos> we have many clever peeps in this team
<ra1v3n> Ive only been using Linux for a few years (2?) got fed up with win 7 and mb bs and dll hell...
<Kilos> haha
<ra1v3n> ^^
<jerit> Kilos what dis?
<Kilos> huh
<jerit> launchpad
<jerit> ubuntu one
<Kilos> cant you get there?
<Kilos> launchpad is where ubuntu peeps register
<Kilos> ra1v3n did you have probs
<Kilos> hehe you can help jerit 
<ra1v3n> nope 
<ra1v3n> was rather easy
<Kilos> im a greeter bot i dont do clever stuff
<ra1v3n> Im just spinning too many plates today
<Kilos> haha
<ra1v3n> thats whyI may have missed the second join team link
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> multitasking is a painful thing to do
<ra1v3n> but its all sorted now
<Kilos> jerit what are you battling with
<ra1v3n> I do it rather well most of the time
<jerit> Kilos I registered
<Kilos> i can only do one thing at a time
<Kilos> hmm... another one taking long to show
<ra1v3n> Jerit go to the lp ubuntu-za page and click on the join team
<jerit> I did and I registered and verified my email address already and everything
<Kilos> wow
<ra1v3n> ubuntu one >> join team >> ubuntu-za >> join team
<ra1v3n> or rather
<ra1v3n> ubuntu one >> join team >> register >> verify >> ubuntu-za >> join team >> wait for approval
<ra1v3n> link is on the upper far right of the page
<superfly> Yeah, Launchpad's design is still rather 2000
<Kilos> whew its quite a mission nowadays hey
<Kilos> jerit ubuntu one >> join team >> register >> verify >> ubuntu-za >> join team >> wait for approval
<Kilos> you gotta go back again
<Kilos> hehe
<jerit> mhmm ra1v3n did that
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> still dont show
<jerit> look again
<jerit> I think I missed a thing
<Kilos> there you go
<Kilos> welcome to the za team
<jerit> coolness :)
<jerit> now, I just need to figure out how to make phpmyadmin work since I've installed it, then I can set up a database for my website
<jerit> can't seem to get phpmyadmin working
<jerit> did this https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-secure-phpmyadmin-on-ubuntu-14-04
<jerit> but I get 404 when I browse to http://server_ip/phpmyadmin
<Kilos> i go eat
<jerit> after all this work to get the server installed, the lamp stack set up and configured with peripheral systems like phpmyadmin to help you manage the databases you kinda get a sense of "damn I'd hate if this were to go away"
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> i would have installed it on another pc
<Kilos> not inna vm
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<superfly> jerit: have you ever installed the MS stack?
<Kilos> now you trusting windows to keep it working
<ra1v3n> lol
<jerit> superfly as I don't know what that is, nope
<jerit> Kilos this is just so that I can learn how to work with linux mostly
<superfly> jerit: the Microsoft stack... MS SQL Server, etc.
<ra1v3n> await the impending cheese error or BSoD
<superfly> jerit: it's far more of a pain
<jerit> superfly oh right... yeah it took roughly the same amount of time I guess
<superfly> jerit: did you install Apache, MySQL and PHP first? I presume you did, though.
 * pavlushka is afraid of water, dont know how to swim but love to be a sailor, ahoy
<SEptic> rofl
<jerit> For my business partner's product we actually got AWS to host everything. On there I'm running an MS server with IIS and such to host my API and then the POS systems go on the linux server
<superfly> pavlushka: stick to the simulators
<jerit> the windows server manages DNS and email too
<ra1v3n> pavlushka, what drugs are you on? and! Where are mine?
<jerit> superfly: installed apache first, then mysql and php ya
<superfly> I last installed that stuff a long time ago, but I didn't find it difficult
<pavlushka> superfly: yep, I think that would be wise.
<jerit> then I figured out some weirdness on the website and fixed it to apply to this environment and then got phpmyadmin installed and properly set up... now I'm working on securing it and getting the database info that I need out of the website
<superfly> jerit: kudos to you, most people give up before they get to this point
<jerit> superfly I'm based in SA so zar currency
<superfly> (most ex-Windows)
<jerit> for this project I'm getting paid 15k USD as a start so it wouldn't make sense to give up
<Kilos> whew
<superfly> ^^ what he said :-)
<jerit> thereafter my profit share is to be paid to me as a monthly salary starting conservatively at 2500 USD/month
<SEptic>     ^^ what he said too
<jerit> so giving up is not an option haha
<Kilos> nope fix it
<jerit> unfortunately the stuff that needs to be fixed is the php and thats where my contractor comes in but I'm admin of these servers so I need to learn how to use them
 * superfly needs to get kids into bed and will be back later
<SEptic> woah ... kubuntu just blown my mind with "activities"
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> hey guys
<kulelu88> is anybody familiar with SQL? 
<Kilos> hi kulelu88 
<kulelu88> specifically sqllite
<Kilos> the pro
<Kilos> most likely fly as well
<Kilos> and we have new guys here kulelu88 
<kulelu88> how do I join x-db entries to form a 1-to-many relationship?
<superfly> kulelu88: cross database?
<superfly> jerit: managing to make some progress?
<kulelu88> superfly: my setup is quite simple. I want to map 1-to-many relationships between containers. Do I even need a DB for this?
<kulelu88> vertical relationships (master/slave) and then horizontal after that
<superfly> kulelu88: I'm trying to understand what you hope to achieve by this?
<kulelu88> superfly: by mapping relationships, I will be able to share packages between containers
<superfly> kulelu88: ah, using container inheritance?
<kulelu88> yes, correct. eg. Python will be the father of Django, Flask and Pandas. when I update Python, I just need to use my mapped relationships to say: okay, put all the fresh packages into Flask, Django and Pandas
<superfly> kulelu88: if you actually use container inheritance you don't need to do that
<kulelu88> superfly: looks like LXC doesn't have it
<superfly> oh, you're using LXC
<superfly> I don't know LXC
<kulelu88> which is why I am rolling my own :D somebody already told me Docker solves this problem
<superfly> I just had a brief look at LXC, and I'm flummoxed. their website does not overflow with information
<kulelu88> here superfly https://linuxcontainers.org/ ?
<superfly> yes
<superfly> man pages are not documentation
<superfly> they need to learn that.
<kulelu88> superfly: LXC containers are quite awesome though. they are multi-process
<superfly> kulelu88: as are docker containers
<kulelu88> doesn't Docker break PID1?
<superfly> kulelu88: this is why you use phusion's baseimage instead of Canonical's ubuntu
<superfly> kulelu88: baseimage is ubuntu, but fixed
<kulelu88> superfly: so you're saying the ubuntu base image breaks PID1 and not Docker?
<superfly> yes
<superfly> http://phusion.github.io/baseimage-docker/
<kulelu88> aah that looks cool :D
<superfly> indeedy
<superfly> the phusion guys are quite jacked up
<kulelu88> well I'm sure I can use this as an excuse to learn raw SQL though :)
<superfly> haha
<superfly> always good to use raw SQL
<kulelu88> how good does raw SQL perform against using an ORM? 
<superfly> people should never ever use an ORM without knowing SQL
<superfly> kulelu88: in most cases, they'll be on par
<superfly> but someone who really knows that particular RDBMS well will be able to exploit it in ways an ORM cannot
<kulelu88> I thought the ORM is what makes webapps like Flask and Django so slow, I didn't know the speeds are equivalent
<superfly> hi Sicelo009N
<superfly> kulelu88: it depends on the ORM. SQLAlchemy is fast
<Kilos> whew he became a 009
<Sicelo> lol .. that's my phone .. model number back-to-front
<Sicelo> hope everyone is doing great
<kulelu88> whoa someone who still uses Nokia
<Sicelo> i actually have two of them :P
<Sicelo> real linux n my pocket
<Sicelo> s/n/in/
<kulelu88> Sicelo: you tried booting an android device to Sailfish or Ubuntu yet?
<theblazehen> Funny. I'm trying to build ubuntu now.. Over 16 GB of source...
<theblazehen> Downloaded 15 GB locally, then decided to do it on my dedicated server instead
<Sicelo009N> kulelu88: i don't have one ... but it's insanely difficult - bootloader issues
<kulelu88> theblazehen: abusing high-speed priviledges :)
<jerit> superfly I'm working on setting up the database now for the website and seeing if the website works
<theblazehen> kulelu88: 500 mbit :)
<jerit> then I need to secure phpmyadmin more apparently per https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-secure-phpmyadmin-on-ubuntu-14-04
<kulelu88> stop showing off theblazehen :)
<theblazehen> kulelu88: and 2 TB disk, 8 GB RAM
<kulelu88> jerit: I wouldn't let phpmyadmin exist on a server
<Sicelo009N> kulelu88: N900 too old for Sailfish .. but I've tested Ubuntu, Arch & Debian on it in the past ... will actually make 2nd one run Debian permanently now, as it is also now possible to make & receive calls while in Linux
<theblazehen> Only around R1600 / month
<kulelu88> only 8GB ram :O yucks
<theblazehen> Unmetered bandwidth
<kulelu88> fibre right?
<jerit> lol kulelu88 I've heard some people prefer other things
<kulelu88> jerit: installing woordepress?
<theblazehen> kulelu88: It's in a datacenter
<Sicelo009N> i prefer to avoid phpmyadmin if i can help it :-/
<jerit> kulelu88 nope, the pos system my contractor developed. I'm looking at this as a setup for a new store
<superfly> "securing"
<jerit> not impressed, superfly? Is it worth doing?
<superfly> Sicelo009N: I prefer to avoid PHP
<superfly> jerit: it's worth doing, it'll stop most of the automated bots and things
<Sicelo009N> :)
<superfly> jerit: but it's not particularly secure
<kulelu88> you let your dev develop a POS in PHP? 0.o in 2016 nogal
<superfly> jerit: it's probably worth more putting it behind a TLS certificate
<kulelu88> jerit: how big is your server?
<kulelu88> and is it remote?
<jerit> this one is just running as a vm on my pc here
<jerit> the actual server is an EC2 instance on AWS
<superfly> jerit: but if this is just locally on a VM, I wouldn't even bother
<jerit> ah cool then
<kulelu88> jerit: as superfly said, you should use lets encrypt for a free SSL cert (https) - so not MiTM
<kulelu88> and then you can harden the OS firewall with some rules and then put an app firewall also, to prevent against attacks on the app itself
<theblazehen> http://caddyserver.com/ is cool. Automatically gets ssl certs for you
<theblazehen> I use it with a reverse proxy to get it for all my subdomains
<kulelu88> theblazehen: does LXC have container inheritance?
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Refering to nesting or something else?
<kulelu88> theblazehen: more like something where container X and container Y both live on the same host, but X is Ys daddy
<theblazehen> Well, you can run lxc inside lxc
<kulelu88> down for you guys: https://pastee.org/ ?
<theblazehen> yup
<jerit> guys
<jerit> my website works
<superfly> jerit: \o/ woo
<jerit> only took me all day lol
<kulelu88> Devops level 1 unlocked jerit 
<jerit> now what else can I do with this ubuntu server?
<jerit> can I set up znc without a static ip on it?
<Sicelo> yes .. use a ddns service to 'follow'  your changing IP
<Sicelo> althought most ISP can give static for not so much money (if any)
<superfly> jerit: of  course since it's running in a VM, you won't be able to access it from outside your own PC
<jerit> not so much money is all I've got lol
<kulelu88> jerit: I know of a domain-based naming service that follows your dynamic IP to give you a static-like option
<jerit> is that useful?
<Sicelo> superfly: if he's not NATed, he can setup iptables to forward packets into the VM
<Sicelo> ddns *is* useful if you have no choice ::)
<jerit> I'm more involved in software dev, networking and such goes over my head generally speaking
<jerit> ask me anything about C# and app development however and I can probably give you an answer
<kulelu88> jerit: what's your dev toolset? 
<kulelu88> aah C#
<Kilos> inetpro .
<jerit> huh?
<Kilos> inetpro ping
<Kilos> glad you got that thing working jerit 
<Kilos> xo once youve tested it you gonna install on their server
<Kilos> so
<jerit> well I'm seriously considering dumping everything I've currently got set up on my live server and installing it all again like I did today
<Kilos> hope you kept notes
<Kilos> or can you remember it all
<kulelu88> he doesn't need to
<kulelu88> cat ./bash_history
<Kilos> oh yes
<Sicelo> if he changed the contents of files though ;)
<kulelu88> git? Sicelo 
<kulelu88> or whatever source-code-manager he uses
<jerit> I can remember most of it lol
<kulelu88> your server will get hit with port scanners, root login attempts and brute-forcing jerit . secure the server first
<jerit> server exists behind AWS firewalls in addition to whatever security is in place by default
<jerit> I also limit SSH traffic to it to my IP address only - have to go in every day roughly and update it before I can access the shell
<kulelu88> afaik, AWS has no firewalls. the service is self-managed
<kulelu88> default security is none :P
<jerit> well that's monday's problem. I'm off to have fun for the rest of my weekend
<kulelu88> :D
<jerit> Thanks for the help all (that means you especially superfly) :)
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: ?
<Kilos> helloooooo inetpro 
<inetpro> ohi oom
<Kilos> hoe gaan dit daar oompie
<inetpro> busy, busy oom
<Kilos> ive forgotten what i wanted to ask you
<Kilos> again
<Kilos> saterday night
<Kilos> you need to rest sometime
<superfly> jerit: you're welcome
<Kilos> nice to see you involved again superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: pfft
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> Kilos: rest?
<inetpro> what is that?
<Kilos> that thing you need to do sometimes inetpro 
<Kilos> you need to look after your health
<Kilos> you are useless to anyone in a sick bed
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<pavlushka> I am following Kilos, going with him, see ya, :p
#ubuntu-za 2016-07-24
<pavlushka> Morning ZA!
<Kilos> morning everyboby
<paddatrapper> Morning Kilos, pavlushka, everyone 
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper 
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: Hello and how are you?
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: I'm good thanks. You? 
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: wow, me too, :)
<ra1v3n> hello
<paddatrapper> Hey ra1v3n
<ra1v3n> hello paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> How are you doing? 
<ra1v3n> Im good ... if somewhat cold
<Kilos> hi ra1v3n 
<ra1v3n> how are you
<ra1v3n> Hi kilos
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> winter is made for penguins
<ra1v3n> lol
<Kilos> ill be in and out today, trying to find sheep shears
<ra1v3n> haha
<Kilos> then some work ahead
<ra1v3n> yeah I have to log off in a bit ... have to work
<Kilos> well at least you didnt forget where we are
<ra1v3n> nope Ive added you guys to autojoin
<Kilos> good man
<Squirm> Mornin'
<Squirm> Has anyone here had much experience with AWS Lambda ?
<Squirm> I'm trying to get ssh into a box using paramiko, but it's not working. It essentially boils down to
<Squirm> ["/var/task/cryptography/hazmat/primitives/constant_time.py", 9, "<module>", "from cryptography.hazmat.bindings._constant_time import lib"]], "errorType": "ImportError", "errorMessage": "/var/task/cryptography/hazmat/bindings/_constant_time.so: invalid ELF header"}
<Squirm> Same issue this guy is having
<Squirm> https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?messageID=732381&#732381
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz forecast pretoria
<Maaz> Kilos: Sunday: Rain. High: 19° C., Sunday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 7° C., Monday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 18° C., Monday Night: Rain. Low: 8° C., Tuesday: Thunderstorm. High: 16° C., Tuesday Night: Chance of a Thunderstorm. Low: 5° C., Wednesday: Clear. High: 15° C., Wednesday Night: Clear. Low: 2° C., Thursday: Clear. High: 17° C., Thursday
<Maaz> Night: Clear. Low: 3° C., Friday: Clear. High: 18° C., Friday Night: Clear. Low: 4° C., Sa…
<Kilos> ai! winter came again back
<Kilos> inetpro its too cold to be busy busy busy
<ra1v3n> Hello
<Kilos> hi ra1v3n 
<ra1v3n> hello Kilos 
<ra1v3n> how are you
<Kilos> cold
<ra1v3n> its ridiculous here
<Kilos> temp?
<ra1v3n> Im sorry ... expecting a white Raven from the citadel
<Kilos> huh?
<ra1v3n> 12c
<Kilos> ravens dont fly at night
<ra1v3n> lol
<ra1v3n> it feels alot colder
<Kilos> wind makes things worse
<SEptic> 9c here
<ra1v3n> ouch!
<SEptic> wind and rain
<Kilos> and rain expected here and heavy snow on all the mountains
<Kilos> sigh
<SEptic> kiff
<Kilos> SEptic you in jozi?
<SEptic> slummies
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> too cold to think or even remember
<SEptic> east london
<Kilos> oh ya
<SEptic> the unwashed armpit of south africa
<Kilos> hahaha
<ra1v3n> lol
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<nsnzero> hey Kilos
<nsnzero> how you doing ?
<Kilos> cold
<inetpro> Kilos: you still have power? 
<nsnzero> freezing here too
<inetpro> good morning everyone 
<Kilos> yes haha
<inetpro> you are lucky 
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<SEptic> full house tonight
<SEptic> Kilos ... i hate you
<SEptic> using my other mint laptop
<SEptic> its just not the same any more :/
<Kilos> why SEptic 
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> kde rules
<Ra1v3n> hi what I miss
<SEptic> i'm a fan of that activities stuff
<Kilos> most people that hate me end up loving me once they realise how dom they were before
<SEptic> lol!
<Kilos> i never use the activities thing
<SEptic> i have 2 work laptops, ripped out the cdroms and put in 2nd hdds, main hdd ssd, 2nd 1tb hdd, both rsync'ed to my home server
<SEptic> forced to use the mint one tonight
<Kilos> lol
<SEptic> gosh, world of difference
<kulelu88> anybody using centos6 here?
<Kilos> so blame me
<Ra1v3n> sigh
<Ra1v3n> I swear there are days
<Ra1v3n> I could quite cheerfully 131tch slap some people
<Kilos> why
<Ra1v3n> different channel ..... this dude is so needy
<Ra1v3n> like I look here for a second and his like: "You wana chat or not?"
<Kilos> lol
<Ra1v3n> 8o
<kulelu88> programming channel?
<Ra1v3n> nope
<kulelu88> ubuntu?
<Kilos> its your choice where you socialise
<Ra1v3n> different server
<SEptic> we cant help it that we're cooler
<Kilos> hehe
<kulelu88> with l33t speak, you guys must be arch guys
<Ra1v3n> I'm considered Neurologically atypical.
<nsnzero> SEptic: where did you get the hdd cage for the cd rom tray slot ?
<SEptic> 9.5mm i bummed of takealot
<Kilos> they are expensive those things
<Ra1v3n> takealot
<SEptic> 13.7mm i bought for r50 from some ebay japan dude
<Ra1v3n> love that place
<nsnzero> thanks - seen alot on ebay - but no delivery to SA
<Ra1v3n> alot of places refuse to deliver to SA
<Ra1v3n> thanx to our amazing postal service
<SEptic> yea, like amazon
<kulelu88> that's not the only reason
<SEptic> we still have a postal service?
<SEptic> :P
<Ra1v3n> lmao
<Ra1v3n> point taken
<SEptic> last time i went to the post office, queues out the door ... for banking
<SEptic> who the f banks at a post office?
<SEptic> its like ordering a toasted ham & cheese from a hairdresser
<kulelu88> the poor SEptic 
<SEptic> rofl
<nsnzero> alternative - buy a 2.5" external and prestik it into the cd rom slot - with a custom flat usb connector - that should work 
<SEptic> http://www.takealot.com/orico-9mm-sata-to-sata-hdd-caddy-and-notebok/PLID41711324
<SEptic> http://www.takealot.com/aluminum-universal-sata-2nd-hdd-caddy-12-7-mm-hard-drive-enclosu/PLID40903154
<nsnzero> thanks - it will look much neater - than my ghetto installation 
<MaNI> Ra1v3n> alot of places refuse to deliver to SA
<MaNI> I recently stumbled upon the solution to that - shipito.com or myus.com - bonus it's cheaper than shipping directly from most websites anyway
<Ra1v3n> oooooh! ah!
<nsnzero> good night guys - i down with the flu  - need to take my medication and sleep 
<Kilos> sleep tight nsnzero 
<Kilos> keep warm
<SEptic> MaNI ... just changed my life
<MaNI> Got my first order via shipito coming in via aramex soon, on an item coming from amazon that they wouldn't sell to me on my za address - $18 shipping, if I bought it direct from the manufacturers website (only other options I had) they wanted to charge $150 shipping, crazy stuff 
<SEptic> :O
<inetpro> yay! We have power again...
<kulelu88> MaNI: is that a wholesale shipping company?
<Kilos> yay inetpro 
<MaNI> not really wholesale - I mean you can ship single items
<MaNI> 'freight forwarding' is what it's called
<kulelu88> MaNI: so they make it cheaper by loading full containers of random items ?
<MaNI> nope
<MaNI> they ship still via e.g. UPS or aramex or whatever
<kulelu88> I'm trying to understand why it is 18 and 150
 * superfly just bought an s-video to vga converter from eBay. R23 including shipping 
<MaNI> mostly because they don't rip you off and are a bit more experienced at shipping
<MaNI> a lot of manufacturers don't really like shipping to foreign countries, so they ship via the wrong option - which ends up being overpriced
<MaNI> kulelu88, they do have an option though where you can e.g. order from 5 different places over a period of weeks, they will collect it all and then combine it and send all at once (which would give further savings)
<kulelu88> MaNI: but you still have to pay duties on everything right?
<MaNI> need to pay a yearly subscription for that service though so would have to order quite a bit to make it worthwhile
<MaNI> yeah duties etc. still apply of course
<kulelu88> MaNI: why not share 1 account with lots of guys importing and split the subscription?
<kulelu88> unless it's like 10 dollars a years
<kulelu88> *year
<Ra1v3n> Thank You Mani!
<inetpro> superfly: what do you do with a s-video to vga converter?
<MaNI> buying locally is still often better if you can - but I seem to relatively often run into stuff that I just can't get locally - and then to top it off amazon won't even ship it here - so for me this is an amazing find
<inetpro> R23 including shipping is ridiculously cheap
<kulelu88> MaNI: I was once looking to replace my CD-drive on the laptop with a SSD-tray, couldn't find it in SA :D
<MaNI> kulelu88, a good question indeed, I thought about it myself as well, and I couldn't really think of a good reason other than "I don't really know many other people who order things from overseas" heh
<kulelu88> MaNI: the first type of person that comes to mind is the hardware-hackers
<Ra1v3n> Well I ordered a peripheral from China some time ago and waited 3 months for it to arrive.
<Ra1v3n> Ive orderd nothing from the USA, because all the options seemed dodgy or too expensive, and ofcourse Amazon does not ship directly to SA
<kulelu88> MaNI: I've also been interested in buying 5 of these: https://www.pine64.com/product 
<superfly> inetpro: use it for a chip
<superfly> inetpro: http://getchip.com
<MaNI> the item I'm bring in now is this - http://www.mini-box.com/M4-ATX-HV?sc=8&category=981 - it's my first 'test order' with shipito so I'll let you know how it goes
<MaNI> but given it's already with aramex and the tracking is going fine I can't imagine there will be issues
<inetpro> superfly: so has it arrived?
<MaNI> the pine64 thing looks interesting to play with
<kulelu88> I know MaNI . A cheap computing cluster of sorts
<SEptic> .................. https://getchip.com/pages/chip    literally BANANA FOR SCALE 
<SEptic> omg ROFL
<SEptic> super awesome though
<kulelu88> looks like they're all dealing with small computing boards
<SEptic> very interesting
<superfly> inetpro: nope, just ordered it now. should arrive late August/early September
<superfly> SEptic: http://imgur.com/a/hnTDF
<SEptic> :') its beautiful
<SEptic> hehehehe
<SEptic> i love seeing designers hide stuff on PCBs etc
<superfly> It has wifi, 512M ram, and I think a 4 or 8G nand flash. comes with debian pre-installed
<SEptic> i hide the chrome 'no internet' dinosaur on my PCBs
<SEptic> dang, pre-installed
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Ra1v3n> gnyt Kilos
<Ra1v3n> goodnight all
<theblazehen> I am _not_ a fan of selinux :(
<inetpro> superfly: very interesting
<SEptic> sheesh, the wiki on selinux
<SEptic> what you using that for?
<Sicelo> 19:48 < MaNI> I recently stumbled upon the solution to that - shipito.com or myus.com - bonus it's cheaper than shipping directly from most websites anyway <=== perfect timing .. thanks
<Sicelo> ah, not going to help much for package from China :-/
<theblazehen> SEptic: Well, I was trying not to use it
<theblazehen> But the bootloader on samsung phones doesn't respect your custom kernel command line
<theblazehen> So I would need to recompile to disable it
<theblazehen> So now I have to manually `adb shell` and run a command, rather than having it done with init script
<theblazehen> And android has an _interesting_ init system... :(
<Sicelo> what is your final goal?
<SEptic> sheesh thats hectic
<MaNI> Sicelo, yeah I'm on the look out for a similar thing for china
<Sicelo> theblazehen: what are you hoping to achieve on that phone/kernel?
<theblazehen> The display is broken
<theblazehen> So wanted to do something useful
<theblazehen> And android userland sucks
<MaNI> if you happen to find one let me know :p
<theblazehen> Then I tried to build ubuntu touch, but with a newer kernel
<theblazehen> Ended up getting gentoo in a chroot now
<Sicelo> MaNI: please keep me in the loop. am checking too
<theblazehen> Sicelo: Basically have it as a mini server kinda thing
<Sicelo> theblazehen: awesome. which samsung is it?
<theblazehen> Might build just the kernel later, then I can run lxd, but on gentoo
<theblazehen> Sicelo: note 2
<Sicelo> nice specs, ample RAM :)
<theblazehen> Yeah :)
<kulelu88> does anybody know how telkom call plans work?
<kulelu88> wow, this is insane
<inetpro> kulelu88: what is insane?
<kulelu88> my internet tonight
<inetpro> ah
<Sicelo> which ISP kulelu88?
<inetpro> time to call it a day... 
<inetpro> good night
<Sicelo> one of my SIM cards is FNB Connect - terrible Internet experience on that ... have essentially given up on ever using the data in it
<kulelu88> nah it's not the ISP. it's the speed. I need to bump it up cause it's too slow for our usage these days
<Sicelo> okay. 
#ubuntu-za 2017-07-17
<inetpro> good mornings
<bushtech> mornings inetpro others
<Kilos> sigh
#ubuntu-za 2017-07-18
<inetpro> good morning
<paddatrapper> morning inetpro 
<pavlushka> http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA
#ubuntu-za 2017-07-19
<inetpro> .
<superfly> hi inetpro
#ubuntu-za 2017-07-20
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> oh and Happy Birthday superfly!!
<paddatrapper> morning inetpro 
<paddatrapper> happy birthday superfly!
<bushtech_> can somebody tell me what I'm doing wrong here: ubuntuserver# modprobe 4.4.0-83-generic
<bushtech_> modprobe: FATAL: Module 4.4.0-83-generic not found in directory /lib/modules/4.4.0-83-generic
<superfly> thanks inetpro, paddatrapper
<superfly> bushtech_: you're doing a modprobe on a kernel version not a kernel module
<bushtech_> thanks superfly. I obvously have no idea what I 'm doing lol
<superfly> bushtech_: well, what are you trying to do?
<bushtech_> reinstall that 4.4.0-83-generic whatchamacallit
<bushtech_> I was following some instruction on internet to try and fix wifi and think it blaclisted something as wifi now not even visible in network manager
<bushtech_> superfly: oh and btw Happy Birthday I see
<superfly> thanks.
<superfly> so 4.4.0-83-generic is a kernel version. if you're looking to fix a driver (aka kernel module), then you need to know what the kernel module name is
<bushtech_> lsmod?
<bushtech_> iwlwifi?
<bushtech_> hmmm. modprobe iwlwifi didn't fix it
<bushtech_> this is what I tried that ended up breaking it: https://github.com/pvaret/rtl8192cu-fixes
<bushtech_> Eish! wish I hadn't missed this:Devices that use dual antennas are known not to work well. This appears to be an issue in the upstream Realtek driver.
<paddatrapper> bushtech_: what wifi adaptors is it? (model number) 
<bushtech_> paddatrapper: not sure how to anser that: RTL 8192CE  ?
<paddatrapper> bushtech_: that looks like a model number. Have you tried the non-free realtek drivers? 
 * paddatrapper will be back around 9
<paddatrapper> And will be able to get the exact package name then
<bushtech_> paddatrapper: it used to work and the just stopped one day
<paddatrapper> Hmm... Ok that's odd
<andrewlsd> Happ birthday superfly 
<superfly> thanks andrewlsd!
<bushtech_> paddatrapper:  lshw -C network
<bushtech_>   *-network UNCLAIMED
<bushtech_> product: RTL8192CE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
#ubuntu-za 2017-07-21
<inetpro> goeiemore
<bushtech> paddatrapper: The evil Prince of Darkness struck agaiin but fortunately we beat him off. Can you see my post at 22:19 last night?
<inetpro> bushtech: great! You fixed it?
<bushtech> inetpro: For some strange reason the server is now booting through, no idea why or how. So loading 64 bit can wait a bit until I'm ready.
<bushtech> just need to fix my wifi now as I'm desperately short of ports on my router
<bushtech> This server is determined to give me a hasrd time
<paddatrapper> bushtech: I did. I'll do some digging today
<bushtech> paddatrapper: thanks a mil.
<Kilos> morning evryone and inetpro 
<bushtech> Dag Kilos
<Kilos> dasg bushtech 
<Kilos> dag ook
<bushtech> lol
<chesedo> evening inetpro bushtech paddatrapper Kilos and others
<bushtech> Hi chesedo
<paddatrapper> Hi chesedo
<Kilos> hi chesedo paddatrapper 
<Kilos> bushtech did you fix that prob?
<Kilos> with the server
<bushtech> on the failed reboot side it fixed itself. Now just need to fix the stuffed wifi
<Kilos> hahaha
<paddatrapper> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> just some news, tara has been invited to sing in next years eurovision festival in portugal for some german song writer
<paddatrapper> Kilos: that's great news! 
<Kilos> yeah im proud of the kid
<Kilos> crazy chick, sings from morning till bed time
<Kilos> even when shopping in supermarkets
<Kilos> i get embarrased even haha
<Kilos> people stop shopping and stand and listen to her
#ubuntu-za 2017-07-22
<Kilos> morning everyone
<andrewlsd> just a quick wave to everyone
<Kilos> night andrewlsd and everyone else
<magespawn> brb
<magespawn> good evening
<magespawn> good evening again, have sasl now set up on 
<magespawn> two machines
<magespawn> later all
#ubuntu-za 2018-07-16
<Kilos> QA coffee on
 * QA puts the kettle on
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
#ubuntu-za 2018-07-17
<chesedo> Hi all, it's been a long time since I last checked in...
<chesedo> How's everyone?
<chesedo> And welcome Toris too.
#ubuntu-za 2018-07-20
<magespawn> good morning
#ubuntu-za 2019-07-15
<inetpro> superfly: where are them peeps?
#ubuntu-za 2019-07-16
<melodie_> hi
